# Flowtrail Ottweiler



## sportfreund78 (22. März 2011)

Hallo,

nach etlichen Gesprächen und Begehungen bietet sich die Möglichkeit
einen legalen neuen reinen Biketrail in Ottweiler anzulegen.
Das Gelände weist etwa 120 Höhenmeter auf und die grob geplante Strecke wird ca. 5km lang. Nun geht es darum möglichst viele Unterstützer
und Helfer vorweisen zu können um in der folgenden Stadtratssitzung
vor allem auf die letzte Hürde eingehen zu können:
Die Haftpflichtversicherung der Stadt zur Wegesicherung erfordert daß
die Strecke wöchentlich kontrolliert, d.h. abgeradelt wird und dies per mail registriert wird. 
Nachdem die Hürden wie Gelände , Jagdpächtern, Stadtverwaltung etc. bereits genommen sind, hoffe ich daß sich hier noch ein paar Leute finden mitzuwirken.
Auch Vereine können gern einbezogen werden! 

Gruß Martin


----------



## mondraker-biker (22. März 2011)

nun, sportsfreund, es wär doch schön, wenn sowas, nach nicht immer erfolgreichen anläufen, endlich mal klappen würde. ich wäre für eine "begehung" gerne bereit!!!

so long


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IcaroZero (23. März 2011)

Hey cool. Da wär ich auf jeden Fall dabei!



sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Die Haftpflichtversicherung der Stadt zur Wegesicherung erfordert daß die Strecke wöchentlich kontrolliert, d.h. abgeradelt wird und dies per mail registriert wird.



Mal blöd gefragt: Würde das nicht evtl. einfacher gehen mit einem Schild à la "Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr", so wie man sie manchmal auch an Gehwegen sieht, z.B. wegen eingeschränktem Winterdienst?
Wer möchte schon bei einer Woche Dauerregen oder Schneegestöber im Wald rumhüpfen?


----------



## sportfreund78 (23. März 2011)

Ja nach dem "gesunden Menschenverstand" wäre das die Lösung
aber man muß sich in die behördliche Gedankenwelt versetzen!
Es besteht aber sicher die Möglichkeit eine "Saison" zu definieren um die Winterwochen auszusparen. Aber um die Kontrolle kommen wir nicht rum
und da die Strecke ja eh gut werden soll denke ich fährt eh jede Woche jemand. Wenn dann viele Leute sich als "Streckenwart" eintragen reicht ja 
nach der Tour eine kurze mail ob alles ok ist oder was repariert werden muß und dann wäre diese Woche ja schon weg. Hoffe das wird so irgendwann zum selbstläufer...


----------



## brillenboogie (23. März 2011)

@martin: kaum daheim, schon weitersurfen!
meld mich auch als "streckenwart"...


----------



## Flo.B (27. März 2011)

gehts um die strecke am alten steinbruch?


----------



## sportfreund78 (28. März 2011)

Flo.B schrieb:


> gehts um die strecke am alten steinbruch?




Der Teil im Eichenwäldchen wird der letzte Teil der Strecke, ist aber ja für sich viel zu klein für nen ganzen Trail. Startpunkt ist am höchsten Punkt am Betzelhübel und Ziel am Parkplatz Wingertsweiher.

Können gern mal vor Ort rollen gehen wenn sich ein paar Leute melden
und dann ein paar Streckendetails ins Auge fassen.


----------



## IcaroZero (28. März 2011)

Wär ich dabei. Nachmittags/Abends nach der Arbeit hab ich eigentlich immer mal Zeit. Ist ja jetzt auch endlich wieder länger hell.


----------



## Flo.B (28. März 2011)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Der Teil im Eichenwäldchen wird der letzte Teil der Strecke, ist aber ja für sich viel zu klein für nen ganzen Trail. Startpunkt ist am höchsten Punkt am Betzelhübel und Ziel am Parkplatz Wingertsweiher.
> 
> Können gern mal vor Ort rollen gehen wenn sich ein paar Leute melden
> und dann ein paar Streckendetails ins Auge fassen.



Ja, cool. Ich war gestern wieder im Eichenwäldchen und da hat sich ja ein wenig getan. Die Länge der Strecke ist aber wirklich zu kurz.
Ich würde mich auch mal bei einer Begehung anschließen, aber erst so um Ostern rum, da ich zur Zeit in München arbeite.
Hätte aber auch großes Interesse da was zu tun, da ich im letzten Sommer versucht habe die Strecke im Eichenwäldchen auszubauen.


----------



## raddüdel (28. März 2011)

Würde mich auch gerne beteiligen.


----------



## Klausoleum (28. März 2011)

Geil Jungs. 

Wünsche euch viel Erfolgund vor allem Spaß 

Leider bisschen weit zum beteiligen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (28. März 2011)

Nachdem ja jetzt doch schon ein paar Leute reingeschaut haben
könnten wir doch mal versuchen nen "Ortstermin" zu finden.
Könnte mir Mittwoch oder Donnerstag nachmittag vorstellen.
Vielleicht noch ne kleine Trailrunde im Stennweilerwald oder ins Ostertal dranhängen. Ist ja schon recht lange hell.

Ich mache einfach mal nen Vorschlag ins blaue:
Mittwoch 17 Uhr, *vorm* Eiskaffee Milano in der Altstadt

oder eben dassselbe am Donnerstag.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Christian_94 (28. März 2011)

viel spass euch 
leider bissel weit für immer mitm radl hinzufahren von schmelz


----------



## IcaroZero (29. März 2011)

Hi!

Ist das noch aktuell? Kommt morgen wer?
Wenn's nicht regnet versuch ich da zu sein. Hab allerdings verpeilt dass ich später noch zum Essen verabredet bin, müsste also allerspätestens 19 Uhr weg.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## sportfreund78 (30. März 2011)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ist das noch aktuell? Kommt morgen wer?
> Wenn's nicht regnet versuch ich da zu sein. Hab allerdings verpeilt dass ich später noch zum Essen verabredet bin, müsste also allerspätestens 19 Uhr weg.
> ...



Hallo Sascha,

aktuelle ist es noch wären aber bisher nur zu zweit. Donnerstag fällt wohl wegen Regen weg. Alternativ könnte man mal noch den Samstag ins auge fassen...
Falls es da mehr Leute gibt die Zeit haben macht mal Vorschläge! Ich bin flexibel.

Gruß Martin


----------



## sportfreund78 (30. März 2011)

Hallo,

Treffpunkt heute wurde auf 16 Uhr Aldi in Ottweiler verlegt.
Wenn sich noch jemand anhängen möchte...

Ansonsten ist für Samstag eine längere Trailrunde mit integrierter Besichtigung des Geländes geplant.

Gruß Martin


----------



## mondraker-biker (1. April 2011)

hi, nächster termin wäre aus meiner sicht am sonntag so ab frühestens 12.oo uhr!

ist da ein konsenz möglich?

wie siehts bei dir aus, martin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (2. April 2011)

Tach zusammen,

nachdem der heutige Tag ausgiebig in den Vogesengenutzt wurde wäre ich morgen nochmal daheim am start. Wetter soll ja erst gegen Nachmittag schlechter werden also könnte man eine Geländebesichtigung und ein paar Trails der Umgebung verknüpfen. Müsste gegen 16 Uhr zurück sein...alles andere offen. Vorschlag: 12.30 Uhr Eisdiele?

Gruß Martin


----------



## mondraker-biker (3. April 2011)

nun maddin, war doch heute auch nich so schlecht

der nächste termin ist ottweiler!


----------



## IcaroZero (6. April 2011)

Hey!

Morgen (Donnerstag) jemand Zeit/Lust?
Könnte so ca. 16 Uhr in Ottweiler sein.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## derfreaker (7. April 2011)

mondraker-biker schrieb:


> nun maddin, war doch heute auch nich so schlecht
> 
> der nächste termin ist ottweiler!


he mondraker, weiss nicht, ob ich das am we/sa schaffe. wann wolltest du los?


----------



## sportfreund78 (11. April 2011)

Tach zusammen,

war ein paar Trails in der Schweiz fahren und nicht im Lande.
Wie siehts denn diese Woche aus? Ab Mittwoch ja wieder gutes Wetter
und net mehr ganz so heiß;-)
Könnten ja einfach mal ne Trailrunde um OTW machen und mal 
Pläne schmieden.

@ Icarus: Die Kollegen in der Schweiz sind geflogen wie die Weltmeister...

Gruß Martin


----------



## IcaroZero (11. April 2011)

Mir ist letzten Donnerstag auf der Arbeit kurzfristig was dazwischen gekommen. Deshalb fand ich's net schlimm dass sich keiner mehr gemeldet hatte.
Mittwoch müsst ich schauen, da hab ich noch Besuch auf der Arbeit, keine Ahnung wie lange das geht. Mal schauen ob ich die ab 15 Uhr "rausnötigen" kann 



sportfreund78 schrieb:


> @ Icarus: Die Kollegen in der Schweiz sind geflogen wie die Weltmeister...


Tja, für's Frühjahr müsste man eigentlich nen Zweitwohnsitz in den Alpen haben. Bei uns war's aber auch nett.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## IcaroZero (12. April 2011)

Wie schauts mit morgen (Mittwoch) aus?
Wenn nichts Unerwartetes dazwischen kommt, könnt ich versuchen gegen 16 Uhr in OTW zu sein.
Soll ja auch nicht mehr regnen.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## sportfreund78 (15. April 2011)

Hallo,

hab von der Stadt neue Rückmeldungen erhalten:

Hallo Martin,

nur mal so als Info:
Die ev. Kirchengemeinde NK (Pfarrer Schmidt) hat  der Nutzung des Steinbruchs für die Strecke gegenüber Seid Gestrost  grundsätzlich zugestimmt.
Ich habe die Sitzungsvorlagen für die Ortsräte  eingereicht und die Kommunalversicherung noch um Stellungnahme gebeten.  
Anbei mal ein Luftbild mit der möglichen Route,  wennDir für den Weg vom Wingertsweiher hinauf zum Betzelhübel eine bessere  Streckenführung einfällt, z.B. über Steinbach, lass es mich wissen.  

Grüße,

Gerrit 


Wär schön wenn wir bald etwas konkreter planen können wer sich beteiligt, da außer IcaroZero grad wenig los ist...

Gruß Martin


----------



## HardRock07 (15. April 2011)

Wenn ich doch nur ein paar Km näher dran wohnen würde... 
Biete mich aber mal als Buddelhelfer an. nur dann aber eben nicht immer, sondern zu "größeren" Terminen.

MfG Manu


----------



## Flo.B (17. April 2011)

Also wie schon erwähnt, bin ich zur Zeit in München. Komme aber über Ostern wieder heim und würde mir die Streckensituation auch gerne mal anschauen, abgesehen vom Steinbruch, den kenn ich nur zu gut. Ich bin aber nicht unbedingt Tourenmässig unterwegs, mir gehts wirklich mehr um die Abfahrt. 
Aber beim Helfen wäre ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gecko9585 (26. April 2011)

Hey Leute,

hab mich grad bei MTB-News Registriert und bin sofort über diesen Thread gestolpert.

Bin auch aus OTW und find das ne super Idee, ich würd auch gern mitmachen. leider bin ich wegen dem Studium ständig in Pforzheim und wohl erst wieder ab Juni (Semesterferien) öfter in Ottweiler.
Hoffe das klappt alles, würd mich echt freuen.


----------



## Kampfkoloss (30. April 2011)

Servus

Ich bin auc hgrade seit längerer Abstinenz vom Forum und vom MTB fahren ansich über diesen Beitrag hier gestolpert.
Ich bin aus NLW und leider auch nur am Wochenende im Land würde mich aber trotzdem als Helfer beim Bau oder auch zum Strecken Abfahren zur verfügung stellen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## sportfreund78 (30. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ja schön daß sich hier bisl was regt. Wenn jetzt viele Wochenendbiker
da sind können wir ja auch mal einen Woend Termin machen zum planen
und bisl die schon vorhandenen Trail surfen.
In Niederlinksweiler gibt scheinbar einige motivierte Biker für so Projekte
und der Verein "Bikebären" würde evtl. auch die Sache mitangehen.
Auf Stadtseite läuft alles. Wäre also super wenn wir langsam ne kleine Mannschaft finden und konkreter werden.
Vielleicht macht Ihr einfach mal zwei drei Terminvorschläge. Ich bin sehr flexibel.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Flo.B (2. Mai 2011)

bin am 20. wieder in O. V
ich habe über Ostern das Streckennetz am alten Trail erweitert um trotz der eher kurzen Abfahrt verschiedene Varianten zu haben, die müssen lediglich eingefahren werden.


----------



## gecko9585 (2. Mai 2011)

Ich warte zur Zeit sehensüchtig auf ein Trek Remedy 7 hab endlich die Kohle zusammen und morgen wird bestellt. 

dann werd ich, sobald ich aus Italien zurück bin auf jeden fall auch mal am We dabei sein.


----------



## crazyfrok1995 (6. Mai 2011)

ich wohne in mainzweiler und ich wäre bereit einmal oder sogar öfter dort hin zu radeln um zu schauen das alles klar ist......außerdem kommt mein vater gut an einweg paletten ran dei man sehr gut als GAP benutzen kann aber auch zum rampen bau  
ride on 
maxi


----------



## sportfreund78 (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

habe nochmal Rückmeldug von der Stadtverwaltung bekommen. Der Trail
wird befürwortet und ernstgenommen und es gibt 3 öffentliche Sitzungen in denen der Trail auch Thema sein wird. Ich hänge die original mail unten an. Ich werde zu den Terminen gehen und freue mich über jeden der vielleicht auch als Repräsentant des "neuen" Mountainbikesports mitkommen möchte.
Ich bin vom 14. bis 21. Mai nicht im Lande, hoffe aber dass trotzdem
realtiv bald mal ein Treffen realisiert werden kann oder sich einige schon vorher treffen. Icarus kennt ja den geplanten streckenverlauf auch.

Gruß Martin

_Hallo Martin,_

_das "man"  bin dann wohl "ich"._
_Aber ich hätte Dich schon gerne bei den Sitzungen  dabei, sind ja alle öffentlich. Und Du musst auch unbedingt mal die Bürokratie  kennenlernen:_

_Do, 12.05 um 17:00 Uhr Ortsrat in Steinbach, OG  Feuerwehrhaus_
_Do, 26.05 um 19:00 Uhr Stadtmarketingausschuß im  Sitzungssaal im Rathaus_
_Mo, 30.05 um 18:00 Uhr Ortsrat Ottweiler-Zentral  (Feuerwehrhaus oder Sitzungssaal)_

_Da es natürlich nicht der einzige Sitzungspunkt  ist, kann es immer eine Weile dauern, bis die Sache dran kommt. In Steinbach ist  es z.B. der dritte Punkt nach Haushaltansätzen und Windkraftstandorten (das wird  interessant!!), zu den anderen weiß ich es noch nicht, aber danach könntest Du  dann immer weg. Es kann natürlich sein, dass auch niemand etwas bei dem Thema  MTB nachfragt, dann sind wir jeweils in 1min mit unseren Punkt  fertig._
_Und danach könntest Du loslegen...., wie sieht es  eigentlich mit einem Sponsor für die Beschilderung aus?_
_Übrigens würde das Diakonische Werk, Herr Bambach  (den kennst Du ja anscheinend),  auch gerne mitarbeiten an der  Strecke._



_Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Gerrit Oestreich_
_i.A._
______________________________

Tourist-Information  Ottweiler
Schloßhof 5
66564 Ottweiler
Tel:    06824-3511
Fax:    06824-3513
Mail:   [email protected]
_


----------



## sportfreund78 (7. Mai 2011)

P.S.: In anbetracht der "bürokratischen" Sitzungen die anstehen wär es gut wenn jeder
Helfer, Streckenwart, Unterstützer sich per Nachricht an mich nochmal mit Adresse und Telefonnummer meldet damit ich eine Liste erstellen kann. Glaube die meisten Herren dort kennen kein IBC Forum. Ich werde die Daten natürlich vertraulich behandeln und nur im Zusammenhang des Trailbaus verwenden! Also bitte weiterleiten an alle die euch noch einfallen auf dass die Liste sich füllt.

Gruß Martin


----------



## sportfreund78 (12. Mai 2011)

So erste Sitzung erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Ortsrat befürwortet die Sache.
Ausserdem noch nen verbesserten Einstieg gefunden mit mehr Gefälle.
Bis Ende des Monatg sollte die Bürokratie beendet sein.
Bin ab 23.Mai wieder im Lande und motiviert für nen Ortstermin mit ner runde Trailssurfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (16. Mai 2011)

@martin

nun, da ich die strecke jetzt kenne, bin ich der meinung, dass das was wird

da ist für jeden was drin

und die neuen trails drumherum haben mir auch sehr gut gefallen!!!

@helferlein

lasst euch nicht hängen und bleibt bei der stange

grüsse

jürgen


----------



## Flo.B (17. Mai 2011)

@ martin
sag mal kannst du mir vielleicht per PN eine Markierung in Google Maps schicken, wo der Einstieg auf dem Betzelhübbel ist? Endet die in der Nähe des Western Country Clubs?

Bin am Wochenende mal wieder in Otw und werde am Steinbruch unterwegs sein, vielleicht ergibt sich was.


----------



## p41n (18. Mai 2011)

Hi,

Was muss ich denn hier lesen?

Da bin ich mal etwas länger nicht mehr online und schon tut sich was in Ottweiler. Hätte ich mal besser früher schon länger gefehlt.. ;-) 

Vor Jahren hatte ich schon mal die gleiche Idee. Ähnlich dem Vorbild der PUR. Nur leider ist es an der Bürokratie gescheitert. Zur Zeit ist mein inoffizieller Lieblingstrail in OTW am Weiher hinterm Gymnasium. 

Na jedenfalls bin ich gebürtiger Ottweiler und schon lange begeisteter MTBler. Hab als Jugendlicher schon im alten Steinbruch bei Seid getrost Trailübungen gemacht. Nur leider wird dort ja jetzt Grünschnitt kompostiert.. :-(

Wie dem auch sei.. Ich würde mich gerne anschließen. 


Viele Grüße

p41n


----------



## Flo.B (18. Mai 2011)

p41n schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Na jedenfalls bin ich gebürtiger Ottweiler und schon lange begeisteter MTBler. Hab als Jugendlicher schon im alten Steinbruch bei Seid getrost Trailübungen gemacht. Nur leider wird dort ja jetzt Grünschnitt kompostiert.. :-(
> ...



das mit dem kompostieren beschränkt sich nur auf den unteren Abschnitt, oben ist es noch wie früher. vielleicht noch besser.


----------



## sportfreund78 (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bin wieder im Lande und wie ich sehe immernoch bestes Bikewetter;-)
wie siehst aus die Tage mit der Bikerunde abends?
und ist jemand am Donnerstag Abend zur Sitzung im Stadtmarketingausschuss dabei?

@flo: Einstieg ist am höchsten Punkt am Wiesenrand wo jetzt der Steinbachpfad entlanggeht. steht ne Bank im Eck. Habs nochmal eingemessen und wir haben doch 180 Höhenmeter und jetzt auch einen recht steilen Teil hinterm Einstieg.

@p41n: ja der Trail ist schön, leider net allzulang. Im Eichenwäldchen
geht wie schon von Flo berichtet noch einiges. Einfach eins weiter wie Kompostanlage einsteigen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## IcaroZero (23. Mai 2011)

Letzte Woche war ich mal da, hab's trotz meinem bescheidenen Orientierungssinn wieder gefunden.
Im Moment hab ich Bike-Baustelle - schon wieder. Ich hoffe dass die Tage meine Ersatzlager kommen, die Gräuschkulisse war nicht mehr zum Aushalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (29. Mai 2011)

So zweite Hürde ist genommen.
Stadtmarketingausschuss am Donnerstag hat die Sache auch befürwortet.
Jetzt noch die entscheidende Sitzung des Sanierungsausschusses und dann könnte es ab 15.Juni losgehen. Brauchen dann bald mal konkrete Ideen zur Streckengestaltung! 

Gruß Martin


----------



## sportfreund78 (31. Mai 2011)

Jetzt ist es amtlich. Gestern abend war die letzte Runde Bürokratie und der Trail
soll gebaut werden. Hoffe wir finden jetzt rechtzeitig nen Trupp zusammen
um das Traildesign allen Ansprüchen gerecht werden zu lassen.
Ab dem 15. Juni ist die Brut und Setzzeit vorbei und dann kann es direkt losgehen.
Daher sollte bis dahin klar sein was alles gebaut werden soll.
Also raus aus der virtuellen Welt zu einem Ortstermin!

Schalge mal die nächste Woche vor(6. - 10. Juni) ab 18 Uhr.
Bis dahin sollte jeder Feierabend haben und es ist ja lange hell.
Mein Vorschlag wär der Mitwoch bin aber flexibel.

Gruß Martin


----------



## IcaroZero (31. Mai 2011)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Schalge mal die nächste Woche vor(6. - 10. Juni) ab 18 Uhr.



Jepp. Dabei!


----------



## Ransom Andy (31. Mai 2011)

in der woche hab ich frühschicht, d.h. geht bei mir. 18 uhr is mir aber (fast) etwas spät. vllt schnapp ich mir de boogieman und fahr mit dem da hin. zum schauen n stuff.


----------



## da rookie (31. Mai 2011)

servus jungs,
da ich viel unterwegs bin, kann ich zwar nicht allzu oft, würd mich aber gern als hilfe anbieten (hab auch jede menge paletten ;-))
bin allerdings vom 03.06.-12.06. in urlaub.


----------



## Christian_94 (31. Mai 2011)

da ich am 1 august eine ausbildung in ottweiler anfange kan ich da denk ich doch mol noch öfters vorbeikuken abends


----------



## HardRock07 (1. Juni 2011)

Werde mich auch mal dort umschauen. Wahrscheinlich aber erst am WE (11. und12.) Ansonsten machen wir zwei Termine. Werde dann mal ne Fotoknipse mitnehmen, um die Location zu dokumentuieren, Bauvorschläge zu skizzieren und dann das ganze hier mal vorzustellen, das beste kann man sich ja dann raus picken.

Daumen hoch für dein Angargement martin 

MfG Manu


----------



## sportfreund78 (1. Juni 2011)

Moin,

da Ranson Andy früh ins Bett muß würd ich 17 Uhr Mittwoch vorschlagen.
Für alle die nach der Planung noch net müde sind können wir ja noch weiterrollen oder aber die Planung indoor bei Kaltgetränken fortführen.
Falls es doch nen anderen Termin gibt der besser passt bin ich flexibel.
Treffpunkt Bahnhof Ottweiler.

Gruß Martin


----------



## IcaroZero (1. Juni 2011)

Mir ist wurscht, kann auch um 17 Uhr.



HardRock07 schrieb:


> Daumen hoch für dein Angargement martin



Ja genau, von mir auch mal ein


----------



## Flo.B (1. Juni 2011)

Hi,
ich bin erst wieder über Fronleichnam in Ottweiler und würde mich gerne bei gestalten und bauen der Strecke beteiligen. Ich bin mittlerweile noch nicht dazugekommen mit den Trail anzuschauen. 
Jedenfalls ist es cool, dass das Ganze jetzt losgeht.

Ab August bin ich wieder für länger im Saarland und kann mich dann besser beteiligen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo.B (2. Juni 2011)

Mir persönlich würde eine flowige Abfahrt ganz gut gefallen,
aber vielleicht könnt ihr das Ganze besser beurteilen, da ich die Strecke noch nicht gesehen habe.
Den Flowtrail in Stromberg könnte man vielleicht gut als Vorbild nehmen.


----------



## sportfreund78 (6. Juni 2011)

Moin,
also kristallisiert sich der Mittwoch, 17 Uhr raus...Regen sollte bis dahin abgezogen sein
und bisl Wasser schadet ja auch nix. Wer erst später kann einfach hochkommen
zum Steinbacherberg. Denke wir werden die Strecke grösstenteils zu Fuss begutachten
und dann anschliessend viell. noch bisl fahren.

Gruß Martin


----------



## IcaroZero (6. Juni 2011)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Steinbacherberg



Ähhh, ist das oben am Betzelhübel wo der Pumptrack ist oder?


----------



## sportfreund78 (7. Juni 2011)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Ähhh, ist das oben am Betzelhübel wo der Pumptrack ist oder?




ja genau. wer direkt dort hinkommen mag kann auch zum Steinbacher
Sportplatz fahren und dann 500m den Wald hoch.
Alle noch nicht ortskundigen treffe ich dann um 17 Uhr am Ottweiler Bahnhof.


----------



## sportfreund78 (10. Juni 2011)

So haben am Mittwoch den oberen Teil der Strecke mit "Flatterband" von der Linie
her markiert. Wenn zwischenzeitlich der ein oder andere vor Ort ist kann man die Linie schon ablaufen und sich paar Gedanken über Einbauten machen.
Einstieg findet man am besten von Sportplatz Steinbach kommend, immer geradeaus weiter den Berg hoch bis auf eine grosse Wiese aufm höchsten Punkt. Dann grad weiter bis zu einer Bank am Premiumweg. Dort beginnt wieder ein Wäldchen und es müssten schon die ersten beiden Markierungen flattern. Ab dann gehts bergab;-)

Nächsten Termin um den unteren Teil anzugehen haben wir für *Mittwoch, 15.06. *geplant. Treffpunkt *17.30 Uhr an den "Häusern im Eichenwäldchen"*, ehemalige "Seid getrost" an der Landstrasse Richtung Steinbach(Fußgängerampel)


----------



## Sanata77 (10. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute,
lese gerade zum ersten Mal von euren Plänen. Komme aus Steinbach und finde es toll, dass in meiner direkten Umgebung so ein offizieller Trail entstehen soll. 
Weiß nicht, ob ich es am nächsten Mittwoch schaffe, zu dem Treffpunkt zu kommen, aber was genau habt ihr da vor? Sollte man Schaufel und Kettensäge dabei haben? Kommt ihr mit dem Bike oder sind Wanderschuhe angesagt?
Gehe nachher mal kucken, was ihr im oberen Teil gemacht habt.


----------



## sportfreund78 (16. Juni 2011)

Tach zusammen,

so nun ist der untere Teil des Trail ebenfalls markiert, gab im Steinbruch noch zwei kreative Änderungen und es sieht ganz gut aus. Viel Flowgelände.
Heut hat die Stadt schon angefangen den oberen Teil freizuschneiden und ab Montag steht die Bürgerarbeit Saar mit paar Leuten im Hang. Es ist also losgegangen.
Der obere Teil bis zur Überquerung der Teerstrasse ist schon rollbar und wär gut wenn 
die Linie schon paar mal eingefahren wird damit die Schaffer die keinen Bikerblick haben auch in unserem Sinne buddeln.
Jens hat Dienstag abend als nächsten Gemeinschaftstermin vorgeschlagen. Ich werd so ab halb fünf auch Zeit haben. Wer vorbeikommt am besten Rechen und Schaufel
mitbringen. Parken am besten Sportplatz Steinbach. Zugangsbeschreibung findet ihr ein paar Einträge weiter oben. Wenn vorher noch jemand vor Ort ist einfach kurz melden.

Gruß Martin


----------



## raddüdel (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen
Komme gerade von der Strecke im oberen Bereich.Nicht schlecht Herr Specht Super Arbeit


----------



## kenblock96 (16. Juni 2011)

Hey Jungs 
Also ich bin echt begeistert das sich so ein trailbau nun endlich mal durchgesetzt hat 
Wollte fragen ob man sich eventuell dieses wochenende treffen könnte..ich weis weder wo die strecke genau ist noch wie sie verläuft 
würd sie dann mal einfahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IcaroZero (16. Juni 2011)

Sonntagnachmittag tät bei mir gehen...


----------



## kenblock96 (17. Juni 2011)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Sonntagnachmittag tät bei mir gehen...



was heisst nachmittag?
uhrzeit 
wie wärs eher mit samstag...

gruss noah


----------



## IcaroZero (17. Juni 2011)

Samstag bin ich nicht da.
Sonntag...ich sag mal ab 15 Uhr.


----------



## kenblock96 (17. Juni 2011)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Samstag bin ich nicht da.
> Sonntag...ich sag mal ab 15 Uhr.



mhh....sonntag bin ich leider nicht da...
mist -_-


----------



## kenblock96 (17. Juni 2011)

mal noch ne frage so ganz am rande....hat jemand ein luftbild der strecke?
un wann soll die strecke fertiggestellt sein?
un wie stellt ihr euch die strecke vor?!


----------



## IcaroZero (17. Juni 2011)

Ich habs mal versucht hinzumalen. Aber nur ganz grob, muss nicht stimmen.
Gedacht ist die Strecke als Flowtrail. So wie ich den Martin verstanden hab, auch unter Zuhilfenahme diverser Holzkonstruktionen .

Mal abgesehen vom Streckenverlauf gibt's noch keine Detailplanung, frei nach dem Motto "Wer ne Idee hat..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (17. Juni 2011)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Ich habs mal versucht hinzumalen. Aber nur ganz grob, muss nicht stimmen.
> Gedacht ist die Strecke als Flowtrail. So wie ich den Martin verstanden hab, auch unter Zuhilfenahme diverser Holzkonstruktionen .
> 
> Mal abgesehen vom Streckenverlauf gibt's noch keine Detailplanung, frei nach dem Motto "Wer ne Idee hat..."




Moin,

Strecke stimmt so fast. allerdings ist das Ende ein Stück länger als dargestellt. Auf der Skizze endet die Strecke vor der Bahnlinie.Dort gehts aber nach Osten bis zur Unterführung und dann am Wingertsweiher vorbei bis zum Wohnmobilstellplatz.

@kennlock96: ich bin heute so zwischen 13 und 15 Uhr dort.
                    Einstieg findest du auch. Lies dir mal die       
                    Zugansbeschreibung durch paar einträge weiter oben.

@icaroZero: Sonntag Nachmittag wäre doch geeignet bisl mit Rechen
                 und Schaufel...bis dahin sollte das Geäst weg sein.
                 Kann so ab 17 Uhr da sein. Dann können wir auch für die 
                 Jungs am Montag noch bisl Linie definieren.


----------



## IcaroZero (17. Juni 2011)

Ei gudd, ich bin dann Sonntag gegen 17 Uhr oben.

Vielleicht findet sich auch noch die Zeit die Strecke mit GPS abzulaufen/-fahren. Dann kann ich auch mal mein Gekrakel rausnehmen.


----------



## kenblock96 (17. Juni 2011)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Ich habs mal versucht hinzumalen. Aber nur ganz grob, muss nicht stimmen.
> Gedacht ist die Strecke als Flowtrail. So wie ich den Martin verstanden hab, auch unter Zuhilfenahme diverser Holzkonstruktionen .
> 
> Mal abgesehen vom Streckenverlauf gibt's noch keine Detailplanung, frei nach dem Motto "Wer ne Idee hat..."



also das mit den holzkonstruktionen find ich hammer na gut...die strecke an sich ist bestimmt auch hammer


----------



## kenblock96 (17. Juni 2011)

kann am samstag niemand von euch? 
weil sonntag hab ich flugstunde 
da binnich wahrscheinlich den ganzen Tag aufm Flugplatz...


----------



## IcaroZero (17. Juni 2011)

kenblock96 schrieb:


> weil sonntag hab ich flugstunde



Beim dem Wind? Was willstn da fliegen lassen? Backsteine?

Also wenn es nicht in Strömen gießt: Samstag 15 Uhr Spochtplatz?


----------



## kenblock96 (17. Juni 2011)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Beim dem Wind? Was willstn da fliegen lassen? Backsteine?
> 
> Nee en netten Segler


----------



## kenblock96 (17. Juni 2011)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Beim dem Wind? Was willstn da fliegen lassen? Backsteine?
> 
> Also wenn es nicht in Strömen gießt: Samstag 15 Uhr Spochtplatz?



ok wenns nicht gießt 15:00 uhrvin steinbach


----------



## IcaroZero (17. Juni 2011)

OK. Also Sportplatz-Steinbach?

Ich pack auch einfach mal Schippe und Rechen ein, sollte es schon zum Buddeln kommen.

Wenn's aber wirklich nur regnet schreib ich hier morgen nochmal rein, falls ich nicht komme.




kenblock96 schrieb:


> Nee en netten Segler



Dann lass den Backstein, lieber etwas Wasserbalast...


----------



## kenblock96 (17. Juni 2011)

sportplatz steinbach genau 

buddeln jz schon?

komm doch lieber mim bike 

würd gern testen


----------



## Ransom Andy (17. Juni 2011)

buddelkram und bike mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kenblock96 (17. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> buddelkram und bike mitbringen



ich bin im mom fürs einfahrn zuständig ;D
buddeln erst wenn alles geplant iss


----------



## kenblock96 (17. Juni 2011)

kommt sonst noch jmd mit?!
wär cool wenn wir en paar leute wärn...könnte man eventuell gemeinsm pläne schmieden und hier veröffentlichen


----------



## sportfreund78 (17. Juni 2011)

Nabend,

war heute mittag kurz vor Ort und der obere Teil ist schonmal ganz gut erkennbar. Da am Montag die Bürgerarbeit weiter machen wird
würden wir am Sonntag mal die Linie genau markieren damit der Trail auch nach Plan liegt nachher. Ist noch alles relativ grob jetzt.

Aus gegebenem Anlaß auch der Hinweis dass es noch keinen Trail gibt
sondern eine beginnende Baustelle. Jeder der vor Ort ist sollte das im Hinterkof haben aus zwei Gründen:
1. Es können überall unerwartete Hindernisse, Bäume oder Werkzeug liegen und Sektionen im Bau sein
2. Jeder von uns repräsentiert den Mountainbikesport vor Ort und wir sind froh dass wir nach langem Verhandeln endlich offiziell als ernstzunehmende und gleichberechtigte Spezies akzeptiert sind. 
Da es natürlich auch Skeptiker in den Gremien gibt sollte unser Ehrgeiz sein, keine Angriffsfläche zu bieten, besonders in den Punkten: Müll mitnehmen, unnötigen Lärm vermeiden und Freundlichkeit gegenüber anderen Waldnutzern(Wanderer, Reiter, Jäger...)


----------



## kenblock96 (18. Juni 2011)

Das der trail noch nicht existiert ist klar...
Der 2. Punkt ist echt sehr wichtig...
Nicht das es später auf dem Trail so hergeht wie auf der pur...


----------



## Flo.B (18. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin sehr erfreut was ich hier lesen darf, dass das Ganze jetzt doch so schnell geht und solche Ausmaße annimmt. Ich bin schon ganz schön gespannt. Ab Donnerstag bin ich bis Sonntag im Lande und würde ich mich gerne bei einer Bauaktion beteiligen.


----------



## kenblock96 (18. Juni 2011)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Beim dem Wind? Was willstn da fliegen lassen? Backsteine?
> 
> Also wenn es nicht in Strömen gießt: Samstag 15 Uhr Spochtplatz?



also ich denke...das wird heut nix :'( 
fängt 100%ig jeden moment an zu regnen ;(


----------



## IcaroZero (18. Juni 2011)

...dabei sah es vorhin noch ganz gut aus. Hat sogar mal kurz die Sonne geschienen.

Aber für Hopp oder Top lohnt sich für mich auch nicht, weil ich zumindest heute noch ne Stunde Anfahrt hätte.

Aber ich denke dass wir - da das Projekt so langsam am Anlaufen ist - öfters vor Ort sein werden.


----------



## kenblock96 (18. Juni 2011)

ja...leider...drecks wetter!!!


----------



## Bergbremser (18. Juni 2011)

Nach Langer Bikepause muss Ich feststellen es tut sich was in Ottweiler.Wird die Strecke was für normalsterbliche oder nur für Freaks aller Josch Bender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (18. Juni 2011)

soll für jeden was dabei sein. zu derbe sachen sollen umfahrbar gemacht werden.


----------



## IcaroZero (19. Juni 2011)

Treffpunkt 17 Uhr ist noch aktuell, ja?
Rechen, Schippchen und Förmchen hab ich schon gepackt. Brauchts sonst noch was an Werkzeug?

Treffpunkt Sportplatz oder direkt vor Ort?


----------



## sportfreund78 (19. Juni 2011)

@icaro: am besten vor Ort. Kann sein daß ich verspätet bin. Kann es noch net planen.
           schick dir ne sms. Aber ihr könnt  ja starten wanns euch passt-du bist ja ortskundig.
           Denke am ergibigsten ist es mit dem Sprung und der Landung zu starten und
           vorallem die genaue Linie zu definieren. Hab noch Markierung gejauft gestern.


----------



## Sanata77 (19. Juni 2011)

Komme um 17 Uhr auch zum Startpunkt. Bringe Schaufel und Heckenschere mit.

Bin gestern die Strecke mal abgefahren - bzw. habe es versucht: Das obere Wäldchen ist fahrbar, Boden ist aber noch tief und von Flow kann da noch nicht die rede sein. Ab dem Asphalt-Weg empfehle ich Plastik-Schleifschutz. Nicht nur weil das klitschige Unterholz immer wieder für Überraschung sorgt, sondern weil die reichlich vorhandenen Brombeer-Hecken blutige Spuren an den Beinen hinterlassen. Wie man von dort dann zum "Seid getrost" kommt, ist mir nicht klar. Am Schild "Privat Gelände - Durchfahrt verboten" wusste ich nicht mehr weiter. Bin dann auf normalen Wegen zum Steinbruch gefahren. Dort liegen viele Bäume quer. An Rollen ist da noch nicht zu denken. Bin dann nur noch ne Runde durch den "Bikepark" an der Kompostier-Anlage. Den letzten Abschnitt durch den Tannenwald hab weggelassen.

Es gibt also noch viel zu tun, bis der Trail fahrbar ist. Bitte beteiligt euch


----------



## Flo.B (19. Juni 2011)

vielleicht greife ich jetzt ein paar tage voraus, aber wie sieht es bei euch mit donnerstag oder freitag aus? Ich würde ich paar tage nutzen um beim bauen zu helfen.


----------



## kenblock96 (19. Juni 2011)

donnerstag wär gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IcaroZero (20. Juni 2011)

Nächstes Buddeln mit anschließendem Fahren ist übrigens Dienstagnachmittag.


----------



## kenblock96 (20. Juni 2011)

wie viel uhr?
also nach 3 bin ich dabei


----------



## Ransom Andy (20. Juni 2011)

ich werde am dienstag ab etwa 15uhr da sein und mal anfangen die ersten anlieger zu formen. wer sich entbehren kann ist herzlich willkommen. das brombeerfeld muss zudem noch freigeschnitten und entholzt werden. viele fleissige hände sind gefragt.


----------



## kenblock96 (20. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ich werde am dienstag ab etwa 15uhr da sein und mal anfangen die ersten anlieger zu formen. wer sich entbehren kann ist herzlich willkommen. das brombeerfeld muss zudem noch freigeschnitten und entholzt werden. viele fleissige hände sind gefragt.



also...ich bin soweit es das wetter zulässt ab 16:00 uhr da.
muss aber mim bike kommen...14--> kein auto 
würd mich trotzdem gern beteiligen 
also...die brombeeren übern jordan zu bringen is ja kein größerer akt oder etwa doch?


----------



## kenblock96 (20. Juni 2011)

un noch was (hehe)
konnte man sich eventuell am sportplatz treffen?
Hab nämlich leider so gar keinen Plan wo das iss^^
hab in der beschreibung gelesen das man 500m am steinbacher sportplatz gradaus fahrn soll...also über das micro dirt ,,gebilde''???

Dann hinter dem teil den berg runter oder wie?


----------



## Ransom Andy (20. Juni 2011)

ich werd direkt am eingang des trails parken.
die beschreibung kommt hin. am SP vorbei, durch das kleine dirtgebilde richtung wiese, dann der schotterweg folgen. nirgends abbiegen. der eingang befindet sich mehr oder weniger am höchsten punkt dieses "berges" (die aussicht is ja schon enorm). du kannst es garnicht verfehlen.


----------



## kenblock96 (20. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ich werd direkt am eingang des trails parken.
> die beschreibung kommt hin. am SP vorbei, durch das kleine dirtgebilde richtung wiese, dann der schotterweg folgen. nirgends abbiegen. der eingang befindet sich mehr oder weniger am höchsten punkt dieses "berges" (die aussicht is ja schon enorm). du kannst es garnicht verfehlen.



ok merci ransom andy 

na dann wenns nicht schüttet bin ich am start *HAPPY*


----------



## Flo.B (20. Juni 2011)

ich kann donnerstag, freitag oder samstag einen freischneider an den start bringen, damit sollten die brombeerhecken und ähnliches im nu bei seite sein.


----------



## Ransom Andy (20. Juni 2011)

das wäre kuhl!


----------



## kenblock96 (20. Juni 2011)

wie stellt ihr euch das ganze eig vor?
flowig-> is klar
aber so die weiteren dinge 
ich bin ja so ein northshore part freak 
gibts dann auch en paar sprünge??...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (21. Juni 2011)

kenblock96 schrieb:


> wie stellt ihr euch das ganze eig vor?
> flowig-> is klar
> aber so die weiteren dinge
> ich bin ja so ein northshore part freak
> gibts dann auch en paar sprünge??...



das erklärt dir heut nachmittag am besten der martin.


----------



## kenblock96 (21. Juni 2011)

kommt ihr auch wenns regnet?!


----------



## Ransom Andy (21. Juni 2011)

ich mach jetzt feierabend und fahre dann rüber. kenny, falls Du ne gescheite säge daheim hast, bring mit. da wir eh erst mal im jungwald sind, werden wir eh weniger nass.


----------



## IcaroZero (21. Juni 2011)

Mein Wetterbericht hat gesagt "es regnet nicht". 

Egal, ich werd noch ein Stündchen malochen und mach mich dann auch auf den Weg.


----------



## kenblock96 (21. Juni 2011)

********!!!
Na prima!!!
Schaltungszug im Po 
Und en geplatzten Schlauch gratis!
Na toll!
Der Schlauch is nedd das Problem...Aber der Zug...
Ich fahr jz zum Fahrradladen 
Und kauf mir nen neuen Zug wenn ich's hinbekomm bin ich auch gegen 4-halb von da


----------



## Ransom Andy (21. Juni 2011)

falls jemand ne schubkarre hat, mitbringen


----------



## kenblock96 (21. Juni 2011)

platzwart


----------



## Ransom Andy (21. Juni 2011)

kenny, bring mal noch ne grosse mülltüte. oder wer dran denkt


----------



## kenblock96 (21. Juni 2011)

i hate my bike 
sry hab die schaltung nedd hinbekommen ;(
scheiss einstellerei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kenblock96 (21. Juni 2011)

ich bin dafür das wir mal nen termin ausmachen wo sich ALLE mal treffen um weiterzusehen bzw zu planen.
ach un bin morgen gegen 3 da


----------



## IcaroZero (21. Juni 2011)

Eigentlich waren heute - bis auf den feinen Herrn kenblock - fast alle da 

Und morgen schifft et erst mal richtig.

Ganz eventuell vielleicht Donnerstag bei mir...


----------



## kenblock96 (22. Juni 2011)

ken block wird eh nie nach otw kommen...da kommt der kleine noah 
ja sry bike hat gestreikt ;(
regen is doch ken problem....fährt man durch 
freerider halt


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (22. Juni 2011)

jetzt muss ich aber doch meiner Neugier freien Lauf lassen...
Eigentlich waren heute - bis auf den feinen Herrn kenblock - fast alle da 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wieviele Leute seid ihr denn in etwa?
Grüsse ausm Warndt
und Daumen hoch für euer "projekt"


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. Juni 2011)

bike brauchste nicht um ne schaufel zu halten. buddeln geht jetzt erst mal vor. weil wenn kein trail vorhanden, bringt dir das bike auch nicht viel.


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. Juni 2011)

5 Leute und ein Hund waren da  für den anfang und während der woche ok. haben ein ordentliches stück geschafft bekommen. am freitag gehts weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (22. Juni 2011)

Moin,

war echt klasse gestern. Hätt net gedacht dass wir so schnell voran kommen. Nochmal dickes Lob an den verlässlichen harten Kern!
Werd mich drum kümmern, dass schnell der untere Teil grob freigeschnitten wird damit wir in die nächste Sektion starten können.
Nächster Termin vor Ort wäre Freitag 12 Uhr mit Bike *und* Buddelkram.

Gruß Martin

P.S:Natürlich fühle ich mit diesen harten Einzelschicksalen mit, von wegen Schaltzug gerissen, nen Regentropfen ins Auge bekommen etc. aber gehe da jetzt net im Detail drauf ein da das hier ja doch ein Trailbau Thread ist und bleiben soll...


----------



## Flo.B (22. Juni 2011)

Also ich wäre am Freitag auch dabei.
Ich bring voraussichtlich einen Freischneider und sonstiges Gerät an den Start.


----------



## brillenboogie (22. Juni 2011)

freitag hab ich auch zeit, da komm ich mir die sache mal anschaun. aber nur wenns nicht regnet - möchte keine regentropfen ins auge bekommen...
@martin: kennst ja meine orientierungskünste. bevor ich mich allein verirre schlag ich um viertel vor 12 bei dir auf!
@andy: eventuell reifen mitbringen wenn möglich. danke!


----------



## kenblock96 (22. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> bike brauchste nicht um ne schaufel zu halten. buddeln geht jetzt erst mal vor. weil wenn kein trail vorhanden, bringt dir das bike auch nicht viel.



bike brauch ich schon 
hab ja kein Auto/Führerschein...
und ohne bike kein erscheinen^^
wenn jmd buddelkram 2x hat kann's am freitag ruhig mitbringen 
weil aufm bike mit der schaufel...is en bissjen doof


----------



## kenblock96 (22. Juni 2011)

P.S:Natürlich fühle ich mit diesen harten Einzelschicksalen mit, von wegen Schaltzug gerissen, nen Regentropfen ins Auge bekommen etc. aber gehe da jetzt net im Detail drauf ein da das hier ja doch ein Trailbau Thread ist und bleiben soll...[/QUOTE]

danke für dein herzlichstes beileid 

wer hat von nem regentropfen im auge gesprochen??...


----------



## IcaroZero (22. Juni 2011)

kenblock96 schrieb:


> hab ja kein Auto/Führerschein...
> und ohne bike kein erscheinen



Ei hättste was gesagt, ich oder auch einer der Anderen hätt Dich doch bestimmt aufgegabelt.


----------



## kenblock96 (23. Juni 2011)

kenblock96 schrieb:


> also...ich bin soweit es das wetter zulässt ab 16:00 uhr da.
> muss aber mim bike kommen...14--> kein auto
> würd mich trotzdem gern beteiligen)



da hab ich's schon geschrieben ;D


----------



## IcaroZero (23. Juni 2011)

OK, touché


----------



## raddüdel (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen
Morgen 1 Woche Dienst vorbei(endlich).Bin ab 12Uhr da (auch wenns Mülltonnen regnet).Wo ist der Treffpunkt?? Bringe Buttelkram mit.

Gruss Rüdiger


----------



## Ransom Andy (23. Juni 2011)

material sollte am besten zum eingang gebracht, das fahrzeug dann aber -z.b. am spotzplatz- geparkt werden. wenns nicht zuviel zeug zum schleppen ist, gleich am sportplatz parken und alles rübertragen. sportplatz ist ausgeschildert, den eingang erreicht man, indem man in steinbach der ottweiler strasse komplett folgt und nach etwa 400m nach ortsausgang links den schotterweg hoch fährt. es gibt aber auch eine zufahrt von otw kommend. die kennt martin aber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IcaroZero (23. Juni 2011)

Nur mal laut gedacht:

Ich gehe mal davon aus dass wir morgen den ganzen Tag am Werkeln, Fahren, ... sind. So ganz ohne Futter taugt das ja auch nix.

Wäre es denn nicht ne Maßnahme später noch den Grill aufzustellen? Keine Ahnung ob man da oben großartig Feuer machen kann. Ist aber auch kein Problem, ich hätt da so nen kleinen Holzkohlegrill am Start.

Also ich würde den Grill mitbringen inkl. was dazugehört, und außerdem das Bier spendieren.
Wenn jetzt noch jemand Würste und Brötchen besorgen würde...oder will jeder sein eigenes Zeug mitbringen? Wie seht Ihr das?


----------



## Flo.B (23. Juni 2011)

Also Leute, 
ich war eben mir mal die Strecke anschauen bzw. bin ich mal durchgerollt bin und muss sagen, dass das ich da gesehen habe übertrifft meine Erwartungen bei weiten. Ist bis jetzt schon echt cool geworden und macht Bock auf mehr. Ich ziehe meinen Hut. Bis morgen.


----------



## Sammel (23. Juni 2011)

Ich komme morgen auch mal vorbei.


----------



## sportfreund78 (23. Juni 2011)

da hat IcaroZero doch bestimmt nen guten Punkt getroffen.
Denke es ist am sinnvollsten wenn jeder sein Grillzeug selbst mitbringt damit nachher net die Hälfte übrig ist. Grill können wir sicher oben aufm Schotter problemlos anfeuern und die Aussicht ist ja auch net die schlechteste. Den Bierkasten hälst du aber am besten bis zum Buddelende gut versteckt...
Ich bringe mal drei Baguettes mit.
Werde so ab halb zwölf da sein. Würden dann um Zwölf am Ende des bisherigen Trails (wo man auf die Asphaltstrasse kommt) den Herrn Bürgermeister in Empfang nehmen.
Wer noch ne anzugtaugliche Freerideausrüstung hat kann ihn ja damit vielleicht zum mitfahren animieren;-)


----------



## IcaroZero (23. Juni 2011)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Denke es ist am sinnvollsten wenn jeder sein Grillzeug selbst mitbringt damit nachher net die Hälfte übrig ist.



Ich hab mal alles eingeladen. Ist ja auch schnell mal runter zum Aldi gefahren...


----------



## Flo.B (23. Juni 2011)

ist eigentlich auch 'DIMB' Lizenzierung wie in Stromberg angedacht?


----------



## kenblock96 (24. Juni 2011)

ehm noch ne frage....wo kommt man auf ne asphalt straße?
meinst du die am seid getrost (heißt glaub ich so...)
und wie kommt man von dort aus an den letzten teil?


----------



## Flo.B (24. Juni 2011)

nee, das ist weiter oben.


----------



## mondraker-biker (24. Juni 2011)

hola, so, dann waren wir, die homburger fraktion, dann auch mal in steinbach vor ort

ja, das hat mich doch ganz positiv berührt, und ich bin ganz sicher, dass 
da was richtich gutes am entstehen ist

wir bleiben am ball

grüsse an alle dagewesenen

jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IcaroZero (24. Juni 2011)

Hey!

Hier noch ein paar Fotos von heute:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/40996


----------



## kenblock96 (24. Juni 2011)

do da ich heut mal da war  muss ich doch mal fragen wann zreffen wir uns nochmal?!


----------



## kenblock96 (25. Juni 2011)

hey leute 
ich bin morgen um 15:00 am sportplatz...muss noch buddeln 
kommt noch jmd mit?????
semmel is auch dabei also...

kommt auch 

wär genial wenn einer ne motorsense hätte und die eventuell sogar mitbringen könnte

lg noah


----------



## sportfreund78 (26. Juni 2011)

Denke die Motorsense hat erstmal Pause bis wir den nächsten Abschnitt fertig haben. Vor allem die oberen Spitzkehren sind noch bisl eng und werden noch abgeändert. Der untere Teil ist aber schon gut und könnte weiter bearbeitet werden. 
Schlage mal den Mittwoch als nächsten gemeinsamen Bautag vor.


----------



## kenblock96 (26. Juni 2011)

also die oberen kehren haben wir gestern noch umgebaut...die erste zumindest...mit einer weiteren anfahrt un nem anlieger heute machen wir den noch fertig un gehen auch noch en bissl weiter runter 
hoffe ich habt nix gegen anlieger 
der anlieger lässt sich schon prima fahren aber das problem ist die nächste kurve....


----------



## sportfreund78 (26. Juni 2011)

bevor wir Anlieger bauen sollten wir erstmal alle Kurven im Griff haben von der endgültigen Linie her. Wär ja schade um die Arbeit wenn wir dann Anlieger abreissen müssen. Die ersten 4-5 Kurven müssen einfach noch runder werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergbremser (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen.
War heute morgen auf der Strecke,nicht schlecht.Aber meiner Meinung nach wird die Strecke zu Dirtlastig.Eine Strecke für Bikertypen aller Brian Lopes. Und nicht für normal Sterbliche.Im Bereich wo das Brombeerfeld ist,muss man als normal Sterblicher Biker, das Bike ganz schön rumzirgeln.
Im Oberen Bereich kommen auch einigermaßen auch normal Sterbliche zurecht


----------



## kenblock96 (26. Juni 2011)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> bevor wir Anlieger bauen sollten wir erstmal alle Kurven im Griff haben von der endgültigen Linie her. Wär ja schade um die Arbeit wenn wir dann Anlieger abreissen müssen. Die ersten 4-5 Kurven müssen einfach noch runder werden.



also....wir haben die erste kurve so umgebait das sie fahrbar ist...die 2. kurve...muss der freischneider her!
die erste lässt sich flüssig und ohne bremsen fahren!

un zum 2. user...

wieso dirt lastig?!?!
schon mal im dirtpark gewesen?


----------



## kenblock96 (27. Juni 2011)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Denke die Motorsense hat erstmal Pause bis wir den nächsten Abschnitt fertig haben. Vor allem die oberen Spitzkehren sind noch bisl eng und werden noch abgeändert. Der untere Teil ist aber schon gut und könnte weiter bearbeitet werden.
> Schlage mal den Mittwoch als nächsten gemeinsamen Bautag vor.



wann denn am mittwoch?!
und es geht ja nicht drum gaaaaaanz weit unten alles freimachen sondern eventuell an den oberen zu engen kurven diese hecken dornen etc weg zu bekommen!
den wenn man die kurven etwas weiter macht würden wir noch ein paar anlieger bauen bis runter....
also ich/wir erklären euch das dann am mittwoch 

bis dahin

lg


----------



## IcaroZero (27. Juni 2011)

Wenn's Mittwoch nicht regnet (regnet???) könnt ich so ab 17 Uhr, vielleicht auch etwas früher. Hab aber im Moment nur Rechen und Schippe am Start.


----------



## kenblock96 (28. Juni 2011)

nabend 

der letzte teil im steinbruch bleibt der so oder wird da noch etwas geändert?


----------



## sportfreund78 (28. Juni 2011)

@IcaroZero: bin dann Mittwoch ab 17 Uhr vor Ort. Treffen uns nochmal an der Strasse würd ich sagen. Wetter scheint zu halten und auch nicht mehr so heiß zu sein.
Wenn sich was ändert telefonieren wir.


----------



## Nyaneve (29. Juni 2011)

Morgen!

Gibt es ne Wegbeschreibung aus Neunkirchen/Wiebelskirchen für nicht ganz so ortskundige? 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## kenblock96 (29. Juni 2011)

Nyaneve schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Gibt es ne Wegbeschreibung aus Neunkirchen/Wiebelskirchen für nicht ganz so ortskundige?
> 
> Danke im Voraus


 

Von Wiebelskirchen aus....fahr einfach an den Sportplatz in Steinbach 

dann immer geradeaus...aufn schotterweg un dann nochma geradeaus un dann gehts in den wald...is markiert...


----------



## Nyaneve (29. Juni 2011)

Danke. Mal gucken ob ichs am Wochenende find


----------



## Ransom Andy (29. Juni 2011)

Bergbremser schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> War heute morgen auf der Strecke,nicht schlecht.Aber meiner Meinung nach wird die Strecke zu Dirtlastig.Eine Strecke für Bikertypen aller Brian Lopes. Und nicht für normal Sterbliche.Im Bereich wo das Brombeerfeld ist,muss man als normal Sterblicher Biker, das Bike ganz schön rumzirgeln.
> Im Oberen Bereich kommen auch einigermaßen auch normal Sterbliche zurecht



das ist durchaus ein punkt, der anregen sollte: der trail soll ja eigentlich jedem biker spass machen. eventuell mehrere alternativlines, oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (29. Juni 2011)

Also von Dirtlastigkeit kann keine Reden sein zumal nicht im unteren Teil.
Wir haben einfach die ersten 5 Kurven zu eng gebaut und werden das heute korrigieren.Sind ja noch im Rohbaustatus.
Ansonsten sind in diesem Abschnitt keinerlei Schwierigkeiten drin. Es wird unten einen Sprung geben der aber links umfahren werden kann.
Bin heute ab 16.30 Uhr vor Ort. Wer noch helfen kommt bitte Hacke und Rechen mitbringen.


----------



## kenblock96 (29. Juni 2011)

Nyaneve schrieb:


> Danke. Mal gucken ob ichs am Wochenende find



kein problem 
man kann sich ja auch am sportplatz treffen....dann siehst du's ja wo's lang geht


----------



## sportfreund78 (30. Juni 2011)

Dickes Lob an alle Trailbauer von gestern abend!!! Trotz widrigen Umständen ging es richtig gut voran. Der Abschnitt unterhalb der Strasse steht jetzt von der Linie her und jetzt gehts an die Feinarbeit.
Die Neunkircher Fraktion hat sich für heute nochmal verabredet, die zwei Niederlinxweiler Freerider haben sich auch angekündigt
so dass es an den Anliegern weitergeht. Wer noch dazu kommt unbedingt Hacke, Rechen und Schaufel mitbringen. 

P.S.: Im oberen Teil haben wir die Einfahrt ins erste Steilstück vor dem ersten Anlieger
abgeändert, sodass man in einer weiten linkskurve reinfährt. Da könnt man auch mitm Rechen noch bisl nacharbeiten. Was an Bäumen noch stört bitte markieren und noch nix wegschneiden.


----------



## kenblock96 (30. Juni 2011)

hört sich alles gut an leute 
ist morgen wer da?


----------



## sportfreund78 (1. Juli 2011)

So gestern gings wieder voran und heut nachmittag findet sich wohl wieder ein Bautrupp ein. Werde auch versuchen ab drei Uhr da zu sein.


----------



## dönerspies (1. Juli 2011)

wan trefft ihr euch denn nächste woche? würde das ma gerne abchecken, kann aber nur mittwoch oder freitags mittags. wie lange ist die strecke schon un gibts hoffentlcih auch gaps und drops.
gruss alex


----------



## sportfreund78 (2. Juli 2011)

Denke für Mittwoch Nachmittag könnten wir den nächsten Arbeitseinsatz planen.
Wie schauts beim harten Kern der Trailbauer? Bin flexibel...


----------



## raddüdel (2. Juli 2011)

Fahre in Urlaub


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. Juli 2011)

mein umzug ist vollendet. sodass ich am/ab mittwoch wieder dabei sein werde. vorallem mit bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kenblock96 (2. Juli 2011)

mhh mittwoch is schlecht ;(
schraub ich am rallye car...
freitags ist bei mir am besten...


----------



## IcaroZero (2. Juli 2011)

Mittwoch sollte gehen.


----------



## Sammel (2. Juli 2011)

Morgen jemand da?


----------



## Bergbremser (3. Juli 2011)

Bergbremser schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> War heute morgen auf der Strecke,nicht schlecht.Aber meiner Meinung nach wird die Strecke zu Dirtlastig.Eine Strecke für Bikertypen aller Brian Lopes. Und nicht für normal Sterbliche.Im Bereich wo das Brombeerfeld ist,muss man als normal Sterblicher Biker, das Bike ganz schön rumzirgeln.
> Im Oberen Bereich kommen auch einigermaßen auch normal Sterbliche zurecht


War Heute wieder auf der Strecke.Besonders im unteren Teil (Brombeerfeld) hat sich viel verändert.Viel flüssiger.Bin Super durch die Anlieger gekommen.Hab mich 2mal abgelegtund bin im Brombeerfeld gelandet.Aber sonst weiter so.


----------



## raddüdel (3. Juli 2011)

Bergbremser schrieb:


> War Heute wieder auf der Strecke.Besonders im unteren Teil (Brombeerfeld) hat sich viel verändert.Viel flüssiger.Bin Super durch die Anlieger gekommen.Hab mich 2mal abgelegtund bin im Brombeerfeld gelandet.Aber sonst weiter so.



Hoffentlich nicht passiert und nochmal probiert ?


----------



## Bergbremser (3. Juli 2011)

raddüdel schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht passiert und nochmal probiert ?


Natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (3. Juli 2011)

Nach so viel einfahren freu ich mich dann Dich bald auch mal beim Buddeln begrüssen zu dürfen;-)

Wenn Montag oder Dienstag noch jemand Zeit hat bitte ne mail schicken, dann können wir noch nen Arbeitseinsatz planen.


----------



## kenblock96 (3. Juli 2011)

Sammel schrieb:


> Morgen jemand da?



ei klar ich bin am start  un ich buddel doch med


----------



## go-now (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo Martin,

ich gehe am Dienstag den zweiten Abschnitt nochmals mit dem Freischneider nach und dränge die Brombeeren etwas zurück. 
Wir müssten diese Woche noch gemeinsam den dritten Abschnitt vom "Spezialbauernhof" bis zum Steinbruch abgehen und genau markieren!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Paramick (3. Juli 2011)

ich bin halt recht neu im forum und finds super was ihr da macht!!!! würd denn auch ma helfen! wann wo und wie trefft ihr euch denn?? kenn mich halt in ottweiler nicht so wirklich aus!


----------



## Sammel (4. Juli 2011)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Nach so viel einfahren freu ich mich dann Dich bald auch mal beim Buddeln begrüssen zu dürfen;-)
> 
> Wenn Montag oder Dienstag noch jemand Zeit hat bitte ne mail schicken, dann können wir noch nen Arbeitseinsatz planen.



Ob ich Montag da bin weiß ich noch nicht aber Dienstag wahrscheinlich schon.


----------



## sportfreund78 (4. Juli 2011)

Paramick schrieb:


> ich bin halt recht neu im forum und finds super was ihr da macht!!!! würd denn auch ma helfen! wann wo und wie trefft ihr euch denn?? kenn mich halt in ottweiler nicht so wirklich aus!




schau mal weiter vorne findest du genaue Wegbeschreibungen. Parkplatz ist am Sportplatz Steinbach. Bis bald...


----------



## Nyaneve (4. Juli 2011)

Servus! 

Respekt was ihr da in den Wald zaubert. Find ich Klasse! Habs auch (fast)auf Anhieb gefunden. Ich versuch mir mal Zeit zu machen um mit anzupacken....


----------



## sportfreund78 (5. Juli 2011)

Haben heut im oberen Teil den Northshore Drop angelegt und bis auf die letzten 
Bretter fertig bekommen. Wird morgen sicher zu testen sein.
Werde so ab halb fünf  da sein. Unten noch restliche Anlieger weiterbauen
und weiteren Verlauf markieren. 
Vielleicht können wir morgen noch ein Filmchen vom ersten Teil hinbekommen.
Je nachdem wer kommt an die Kamera denken.

Der Trailbau ist jetzt auch auf der offiziellen Homepage angelangt:
http://www.ottweiler.de/tourismus/


----------



## IcaroZero (5. Juli 2011)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Der Trailbau ist jetzt auch auf der offiziellen Homepage angelangt:
> http://www.ottweiler.de/tourismus/



Saugut 

Hab eben ein wenig rumgesucht, da gab es letzten Monat schonmal eine Pressemeldung:

http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...ler-mountainbike;art2803,3794067#.ThN2H4LqenE


Werde versuchen morgen gegen 17 Uhr da zu sein. GoPro-Kamera ist aufgeladen...


----------



## countstumpi (6. Juli 2011)

War letzten Sonntag dort, super angelegt und macht wirklich Spaß! 

Da ich ab nächste Woche beruflich 4 Wochen in der Heimat bin, würd ich auch gern nachmittags mal beim buddeln helfen. Kann leider ausser 2 helfenden Händen und nem netten Plausch nicht viel bieten, aber die wären fleissig zu gegen. 

viele Grüße
Countstumpi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (6. Juli 2011)

hach, wie ich den trail mag  den ersten drop hab ich heut auch noch geschafft...


----------



## Johny_Walker (7. Juli 2011)

War gestern auch mal in Ottweiler am Start..
Also echt Respekt, das wird richtig was ! 
Schöner Streckenverlauf im oberen Bereich, bin richtig gespannt auf den unteren Teil.
Dickes Danke an die Drahtzieher der Aktion, endlich mal was anständiges in der Nähe ! 
Werd demnächst nochmal vorbeischaun und mit anpacken.


----------



## sportfreund78 (7. Juli 2011)

Hier mal ein kleiner Zwischenstand unserer Arbeit. Denke wir sind da auf nem ganz guten Weg...


----------



## IcaroZero (7. Juli 2011)

Hab auch noch ein paar:


----------



## <NoFear> (7. Juli 2011)

Eindrucksvolle Bilder! Respekt! 

Vermitteln auf den ersten Blick mächtig Fahrspaß!


----------



## Flo.B (8. Juli 2011)

sieht sehr cool aus. ist ja noch einiges entstanden, seit dem Fronleichnamsfreitag.
Bin nächstes Wochenende auch wieder am Start und ab August dauerhaft.


----------



## mondraker-biker (8. Juli 2011)

dem kann ich nur beipflichten. bin zwar im moment erkältungstechnisch ausser gefecht, aber eine kleine besichtigungstour ist evtl. am we noch drin!


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. Juli 2011)

bin da...

abflug in brombeerfeld - nicht lustig ( wie bauchplatscher auf nen igel (arme und beine sehen aus....)
trail angefeuchtet - geil griffig.
trail nass - griffig aber grenzwertig.
holzbauwerke schmierig. evtl karnickelzaun notwendig.


----------



## IcaroZero (10. Juli 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> (wie bauchplatscher auf nen igel (arme und beine sehen aus....)



Hehe, ich auch. Allerdings von ner Brombeerheckenrodungsaktion, nicht vom Reinhüpfen.

Ähm...morgen (Montag) jemand Zeit? Ich könnte so ab 17 Uhr.

@Martin falls Du das bist: Denkste mal bitte an die Speicherkarte?
Ich pack mal den Compi ein, dann können wir mal Videozeugs tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (10. Juli 2011)

ich eher nicht. muss noch bissl was tun hier. die woche will ich aber nochmal hoch.


----------



## Sammel (10. Juli 2011)

Ja denke ich bin da.


----------



## sportfreund78 (11. Juli 2011)

Hey Ihr Bruchpiloten,

dann macht doch bisl langsam...oder wolltet ihr die Tour de France
Etappe nachstellen? Hoffe es waren keine Begleitfahrzeuge auf dem Trail.

Für Mittwoch siehts recht nass aus in der derzeitigen Wettervorhersage.
Donnerstag sonnig und weniger heiß. Sollen wir diese Woche auf Donnerstag verlegen?

@Sammel: Wenn du die Tage vor 14 Uhr da bist kannst du ja mal noch
nach den Bürgerarbeitern sehen und ihnen sagen noch Erde hinter die
Anlieger zu schaufeln.


----------



## Ransom Andy (11. Juli 2011)

pfff... langsam. ei, schguuge mo wann ich am sinnnvollsten hoch komme.


----------



## Thandrius (13. Juli 2011)

tach

ich wollt ma fragen wies os aussieht, wie weit is der trail?


----------



## IcaroZero (14. Juli 2011)

Hey!

Ich bin heute mal die fertige bzw. schon fahrbare Strecke mit GPS abgelatscht. Die GoogleEarth-Datei mit einigen Fotos der "Schlüsselstellen" gibt's hier zum Runterladen: 20110714_Ottweiler_Trail.kmz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thandrius (18. Juli 2011)

Mein gott hört auf mir damit die nase langzuziehen 

ich würde auch sehr gerne helfen, aber alterstechnisch nicht möglich sorry.
aber fahren würd ich trotzdem gern 
mal gucken wann mein neues bike kommt, braucht amn ein fully?


----------



## Sammel (18. Juli 2011)

Fully: Nein, geht auch ohne


----------



## Thandrius (18. Juli 2011)

Naja gut das ich eins bekomme 

noch 2 fragen zum schulss:
wann wird er denn warschinlich fertig?
und is man schnell? oder besser gesagt auch Anfängertauglich?


----------



## dönerspies (18. Juli 2011)

ei kayodic was gehtn so? am mittwoch um 1 geht klar
ich weiss leider nix, komme erst am mittwoch ma hin


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. Juli 2011)

Thandrius schrieb:


> Naja gut das ich eins bekomme
> 
> noch 2 fragen zum schulss:
> wann wird er denn warschinlich fertig?
> und is man schnell? oder besser gesagt auch Anfängertauglich?



hohe geschwindigkeiten erreicht man nicht unbedingt, da die strecke im grossen und ganzen recht verwinkelt ist. und ja, anfängertauglich ist die strecke auf jeden fall. das war eine der grundgedanken der ganzen sache.


----------



## sportfreund78 (19. Juli 2011)

Tach zusammen,

wie war die Lage am Wochenende? Denke Mittwoch könnten wir nochmal was planen? Bitte unbedingt Werkzeug mitbringen (Rechen, Hacke, Schaufel) da sonst wieder nur für 4 Leute Kram da ist.
Denke wir sollten unterhalb der Strasse mal aufräumen und die Anlieger auffüllen damit sie fest werden.

Bis die Tage...


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. Juli 2011)

klingt genehm. hab diese woche frühschicht. werd mich dann nach der arbeit zum trail begeben.


----------



## Ransom Andy (20. Juli 2011)

bei mir wirds heut nix. bin noch auf der arbeit und weiss nicht wie lange noch.


----------



## Sammel (20. Juli 2011)

Heutiger Fortschritt:


----------



## Flo.B (20. Juli 2011)

rockt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IcaroZero (20. Juli 2011)

Wie geil. Ist das wo wir letzte Woche freigeräumt hatten? Nee oder? Das sieht doch anders aus.

Eigentlich wollte ich heut auch kommen. Auto war schon geladen. Wie es angefangen hat zu Regnen, hab ich aber gekniffen


----------



## Sammel (20. Juli 2011)

Nene das is nach dem Steinfeld dort.
Bei dem Wetter zur Zeit kann man sich echt nicht sicher sein...


----------



## Thandrius (20. Juli 2011)

ich bin sicher nicht der erste der das sagt von denen die nicht mitarbeiten aber ich finde das so klasse von euch das ihr euch die arbeit macht und so etwas baut.

Ein ganz ganz dickes lob von mir, ihr rockt leute ;D

und zum 20 ma ich würde ja so gern helfen aber geht nid ...


----------



## Ransom Andy (21. Juli 2011)

sieht ja schonmal schnatz aus. sorry dass ich nicht kommen konnte. war bis 1830 uffa schaff.


----------



## PFADFINDER (21. Juli 2011)

Der Anlieger geht schon mal gut. 

Danke für den schönen Trail. Endlich mal wieder ein Grund mehr, das Bike mit ins Saarland zu nehmen. Bin mal gespannt, wie es in ein paar Monaten aussieht.

Der mit dem schwarzen Nicolai.


----------



## zwente (21. Juli 2011)

Ich meld mich auch mal zum buddeln an, diese Woche wirds wohl eher nix mehr, aber nächste Woche siehts ganz gut aus! Und im August is Urlaub angesagt ;-)


----------



## <NoFear> (21. Juli 2011)

Sammel schrieb:


>



*Schöner Anlieger *


----------



## Sammel (21. Juli 2011)

Fortschritt Teil 2:


----------



## Ransom Andy (21. Juli 2011)

jessas..  wasn das. und vorallem wo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (21. Juli 2011)

ja, wird zeit endlich nochmal hinzufahren! Vielleicht morgen nachmittag!


----------



## Sammel (21. Juli 2011)

Absprunghügel...da an dem Hof


----------



## <NoFear> (21. Juli 2011)

das ding erinnert mich an den fetten kicker bei uns am roßberg-downhill !
hmm... das teil sieht monströs aus - muss man mal live sehen!


----------



## Sammel (21. Juli 2011)

Nene is garnet so hoch, das täuscht nur!


----------



## derfreaker (22. Juli 2011)

optik passt zumindest schon. werd mir das mal nächste woche auch ansehen... und evtl. doch mal die harke schwingen.
da sind ja "gute"trailbauer unterwegs, die unser sportfreund da zusammen hat.  daumen hoch


----------



## Flo.B (22. Juli 2011)

Sammel schrieb:


> Fortschritt Teil 2:



cool. hat man eigentlich genug speed dafür?
ich kann es kaum erwarten wieder beim bauen einzusteigen.
in zwei einhalb wochen bin auf dauer dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (22. Juli 2011)

derfreaker schrieb:


> optik passt zumindest schon. werd mir das mal nächste woche auch ansehen... und evtl. doch mal die harke schwingen.
> da sind ja "gute"trailbauer unterwegs, die unser sportfreund da zusammen hat.  daumen hoch



Vllt. kann man sich ja nächste Woche nachmittags vor Ort treffen?
Wie auch immer, bin dann mal weg...


----------



## kenblock96 (22. Juli 2011)

is das dort wo wir das letzte mal am ameisenhaufen warn?
wo hinten die mulde is?


----------



## IcaroZero (22. Juli 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Vllt. kann man sich ja nächste Woche nachmittags vor Ort treffen?



Unbedingt! Diese Woche hab ich's irgendwie nie geschafft. Auf dass endlich mal wieder die Sonne scheint 

By the way: Video ist in Arbeit... Schaut schon ganz gut aus, was aber nicht heißt dass ich in 3 Tagen fertig bin...


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. Juli 2011)

soll ich dir noch n paar mitschnitte von meinem regentag schicken?


----------



## IcaroZero (22. Juli 2011)

Immer her damit. Hab Dir Zugangsdaten für Upload per PM geschickt.


----------



## Sammel (22. Juli 2011)

Flo.B schrieb:


> cool. hat man eigentlich genug speed dafür?
> ich kann es kaum erwarten wieder beim bauen einzusteigen.
> in zwei einhalb wochen bin auf dauer dabei.



speed reicht noch net ganz aber wir verbessern noch anfahrt+landung


----------



## Thandrius (22. Juli 2011)

wie groß ist er denn jetzt? 

ein double oder nur ein einzelner kicker ? (ich hasse double  )


----------



## sportfreund78 (22. Juli 2011)

Nette Optik. Hoffe wir bekommen bald die Ladung Erde damit das alles verdichtet
werden kann. Bin morgen Nachmittag evtl. auch nochmal oben.
Ansonsten steht ja wie immer der Mittwochs Buddeltermin bei fast jedem Wetter;-)


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Wollte mich mal anmelden für den nächsten Mittwoch......
Muss ich Trailbesteck mitbringen oder is evtl. was über?


"No Dig-No Ride"


----------



## Eti511 (22. Juli 2011)

Servus Leut ich bin zwar eigendlich Heidelberger aber da meine Tante in Saarbrücken wohnt treibe ich mich auch manchmal im Saarland rum. Und wenn ihr mir sagen würdet wo der Trail ist dann würde es sich für mich lohnen mal mein Bike mitzunehmen  Und evtl. auch beim bauen helfen  Sieht bisher echt schick aus 


Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IcaroZero (22. Juli 2011)

Hier hatte ich mal ein GE-Datei mit dem Track verlinkt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8522223&postcount=192

Der neuere Teil ist aber noch nicht drin, das hol ich bei Gelegenheit mal nach.


----------



## Flo.B (22. Juli 2011)

Sammel schrieb:


> speed reicht noch net ganz aber wir verbessern noch anfahrt+landung





auch das mit der ladung erde hört sich gut an.


----------



## Eddiemann (22. Juli 2011)

WarndtWalder.77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Wollte mich mal anmelden für den nächsten Mittwoch......
> Muss ich Trailbesteck mitbringen oder is evtl. was über?
> 
> ...




Wäre schon besser wenn du noch was mitbringen könntest


----------



## sportfreund78 (23. Juli 2011)

So mal dickes Lob an Marvin und Markus. Die haben da zu zweit
echt nen coolen Kicker hingezaubert und sind laufend am bauen.
Hoffe da gibts am Mittwoch noch mehr Unterstützung.
Vor allem wär es top mit ein paar Leuten den Mittelteil von den kleinen Ästen
und Kram zu befreien und bisl Feinarbeit mitm Rechen zu machen.
Da sind wir mit paar Leuten wesentlich schneller durch.
Wer Rechen und Kram mitbringen kann wäre top.
Bis die Tage...


----------



## Sammel (23. Juli 2011)

Moritz hehe
Kannst du noch Bretter mitbringen, die etwa doppelt so lang sind wie die vom Holzanlieger? Oder wir müssten die alten dann halt irgendwie übereinander nageln....
Wir hätten ne Idee nach dem Kicker an dem Hang dort einen Wallride zu bauen...


----------



## Ransom Andy (23. Juli 2011)

ich werde schauen, dass ich nächstes we noch hin komm. hab diese woche spätschicht.

@sammel: viel vor. aber geil. ihr seid echt granaten. was ihr da zaubert hat definitiv hand und fuss.


----------



## IcaroZero (23. Juli 2011)

Ihr seid bestimmt Montag/Dienstag da, oder? Ich kuck mal so ab 16 oder 17 Uhr.

Hammer, Nägel und Kram könnt ich noch besorgen. Wenn's noch was braucht, bitte bis morgen (Sonntag) Bescheid sagen.


----------



## raddüdel (23. Juli 2011)

Marvin und Moritz Schöner Kicker habt ihr geschaufeltSchöner Sprung Moritz


----------



## sportfreund78 (23. Juli 2011)

@Sammel: Lange Bretter besorge ich. Wollt eh die weiteren Anlieger breiter bauen um auch höher rollen zu können. Ein paar Äste aus Eiche sammeln wär noch gut
um Erdpfosten draus zu machen(so 6-10cm dick)

@Icaro: hattest du alles vom Chip kopiert oder brauchst du noch was von den Videos? Kam da noch zu nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IcaroZero (23. Juli 2011)

Alles da, inkl. Motorsäge-Action 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Mal schauen dass wir nächste Woche noch den unteren neuen Teil gefilmt kriegen.


----------



## Torti1 (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier im Forum und komme aus Schmelz, und bin nach suche von eine Strecke im Saarland auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen.

Echt super das es Leute gibt die sowas ins Rollen bringen

würde mich gerne am Bau der Strecke beteiligen.



mfg
Thorsten


----------



## Flo.B (24. Juli 2011)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> So mal dickes Lob an Marvin und Moritz. Die haben da zu zweit
> echt nen coolen Kicker hingezaubert und sind laufend am bauen.



ich kann mich dem nur anschließen. es ist einfach cool ist, dass in so einer kurzen Zeit so viel entstanden ist und das dank der vielen Leute, die bis jetzt geholfen haben. Auch das ganze organisatorische. 
Wie schon erwähnt, wenn ich bald wieder dauerhaft in Ottweiler bin, dann bin auch am start.


----------



## sportfreund78 (25. Juli 2011)

Torti1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin neu hier im Forum und komme aus Schmelz, und bin nach suche von eine Strecke im Saarland auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen.
> 
> ...



Hey Thorsten,
kannst ja mal Zwente fragen ob ihr zusammen fahrt. Der wohnt glaub in Eppelborn...wär ja aufm Weg.

Bis bald


----------



## raddüdel (25. Juli 2011)

Bilder vom Kicker


----------



## Torti1 (25. Juli 2011)

wollte am Mittwoch mal vorbei kommen





sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Hey Thorsten,
> kannst ja mal Zwente fragen ob ihr zusammen fahrt. Der wohnt glaub in Eppelborn...wär ja aufm Weg.
> 
> Bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sammel (26. Juli 2011)




----------



## sportfreund78 (26. Juli 2011)

Die Leiferung Erde bekommen wir für nächste Woche nen LKW voll.
Konnte es leider nicht beschleunigen. Dafür bring ich morgen die Bretter mit. Arbeit gibts genug und hoffentlich auch noch gutes Wetter um bisl zu fahren...


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. Juli 2011)

klingt gut.
da ich nächste woche noch frei habe, werd ich amittwoch wahrscheinlich recht früh am trail sein.
werd dann einfach mit pflege beginnen. aufräumen und so.


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (26. Juli 2011)

kurze Frage an die Ortskundigen,
muss ich mehr Zeit einplanen für morgen um 15.00 da zu sein
(Steinbach Sportplatz),wegen der B-41 Baustelle in Ottweiler,
oder passt das um die Uhrzeit?
danke


----------



## Torti1 (26. Juli 2011)

wie genau komm ich da hin, komme von der b41 die endet ja in Ottweiler oder ? und dann?



soll ich was an Werkzeug mitbringen?


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (26. Juli 2011)

hallo torti1,
schau mal auf googlemaps o.ä. nach, am anfang von ottweiler rechts ab,
weiter nach steinbach,sportplatz,sieht leicht zu finden aus 
ich plane einfach wegen der baustelle in ottweiler paar minuten mehr ein....
bis morgen 

achja,werkzeug ist am besten mitzubringen,hat man mir gesagt


----------



## kenblock96 (26. Juli 2011)

Torti1 schrieb:


> wie genau komm ich da hin, komme von der b41 die endet ja in Ottweiler oder ? und dann?
> 
> 
> 
> soll ich was an Werkzeug mitbringen?




Servus,


GOOGLE MEIN BESTER FREUND 


gib doch mal bei google maps earth etc. ein...

also deinen Wohnort nach Steinbach Sportplatz...


----------



## kenblock96 (26. Juli 2011)

WarndtWalder.77 schrieb:


> hallo torti1,
> schau mal auf googlemaps o.ä. nach, am anfang von ottweiler rechts ab,
> weiter nach steinbach,sportplatz,sieht leicht zu finden aus
> ich plane einfach wegen der baustelle in ottweiler paar minuten mehr ein....
> ...




warst du schneller als ich 

aber wir hatten den gleichen Gedanken


----------



## Torti1 (27. Juli 2011)

mh, bei uns Regenet´s seit einer halben Stund so ein misst, was machen?


----------



## zwente (27. Juli 2011)

sry dp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (27. Juli 2011)

Jacke anziehen! ;-) in NK tropfts nurn bissal...


----------



## Torti1 (27. Juli 2011)

ich hab schon seit einer Woche die freck, ich meld mich dan mal ab


wie siehts am WE aus ?


----------



## da rookie (27. Juli 2011)

also hier in eppelborn war weltuntergang angesagt...


----------



## sportfreund78 (28. Juli 2011)

Hey Jungs, 
wenn gebuddelt wird ist doch immer schönes Wetter;-)
Hatten soagr noch Sonne. Hoffe aber auch auf eine baldige Wetterbesserung 
weils dann ja doch mehr Spaß macht...

Bis die Tage


----------



## raddüdel (28. Juli 2011)

Bericht aus der Ottweiler Zeitung


----------



## <NoFear> (29. Juli 2011)

Sehr cooler Bericht! 

Da werden den verantwortlichen Damen und Herren in den Rathäusern der anderen angrenzenden Kommunen die Augen aufgehen, da bin ich mir sicher!


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (29. Juli 2011)

^^ebenso,netterBericht!

Na,habt ihr den "Wandritt" schon fertig?;-)

Grüsse in die Runde...


----------



## radelgirl (29. Juli 2011)

WarndtWalder.77 schrieb:


> ^^ebenso,netterBericht!
> 
> Na,habt ihr den "Wandritt" schon fertig?;-)
> 
> Grüsse in die Runde...


Guckste Da


----------



## derfreaker (30. Juli 2011)

das ding wird ja mal schön deftig... weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo.B (30. Juli 2011)

wo genau ist der wallride?


----------



## zwente (30. Juli 2011)

nachm Kicker


----------



## Thandrius (30. Juli 2011)

wie lang werdet ihr noch brauchen?

ich wollte in den nächsten par wochen ma fahren kommen, und wenn einer da ist, helf ich natürlich mit


----------



## kenblock96 (1. August 2011)

Hey Leute,

ich wollt euch nur mal bescheid sagen, das ihr den 2. Teil, also das Teilstück nach der ersten Straße in Zukunft am besten zuerst abgeht....Weil irgend so ein A**** Stöcke in die Anlieger einbaut Und das in einer Höhe, wo selbst ein DH hängen bleibt...Gestern als ich da war, hab ich 3!!! Stöcke aus den Anliegern gezogen...

Nur das ihr bescheid wisst, bevor noch etwas ernstes passiert...

LG Noah


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (1. August 2011)

hi ken!
haste evtl. ein foto gemacht?
würd mich mal interessieren,

menschen gibts......


----------



## kenblock96 (1. August 2011)

WarndtWalder.77 schrieb:


> hi ken!
> haste evtl. ein foto gemacht?
> würd mich mal interessieren,
> 
> menschen gibts......


 

servus,

ne Fotos hätt ich gern gemacht hat aber nix dabei...

Ja leider gibts so welche....

Mal gespannt wann der Erste S-Draht über die Strecke spannt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (1. August 2011)

fängt ja schon gut an....


----------



## kenblock96 (1. August 2011)

Ich würd ma gern wissen was so Leute sich denken, und ob sie das überhaupt machen......Das sind 100% ig irgendwelche Wanderer.....ohne jetzt ein Vorurteil gegen Wanderer zu schließen...Aber in St Ingbert hab ich schon ein Ehepaar erwischt...Die Äste auf die strecke gelegt haben......


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. August 2011)

oder die von der hillbillyfarm... aber es wäre jetzt alles gemutmaßt.


----------



## kenblock96 (1. August 2011)

das is nedd die hillbillyfarm sondern en haus von wrong turn  

aber das kann auch sein der ist uns zu fuß auf dem trail entgegen gekommen....
aber egal wir können es keinem nachweisen....
nur hoffen das es nicht schlimmer wird


----------



## kenblock96 (1. August 2011)

das is nedd die hillbillyfarm sondern en haus von wrong turn  

aber das kann auch sein der ist uns zu fuß auf dem trail entgegen gekommen....
aber egal wir können es keinem nachweisen....
nur hoffen das es nicht schlimmer wird


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. August 2011)

eijo, die farm mein ich ja


----------



## kenblock96 (1. August 2011)

ja ich weiss 
hat sammel so getauft


----------



## sportfreund78 (1. August 2011)

Moin Jungs,
Ruhe bewahren! Strecke ist ja noch net eröffnet und im Vorfeld gibts da einfach
solche Zwischenfälle. Habe die Stadt informiert auch über den Stress mit dem Typ
von dem Caosbauernhof. Denke die werden am besten mal ein offizielles Infoschreiben an die Leute
schicken mit Stempel und allem...
Ansonsten hab ich heut noch neues Holz unterhalb der Teerstrasse deponiert.
Will damit neben dem "Steinfeld" nen Anlieger mit Sprung bauen. Wer vor Mittwoch schon da ist und paar Bretter mit runternimmt wäre Top!
Ansonsten bitte dran Denken neue Holtbauten immer erst abzusprechen! Hab heut von
nem zweiten Drop oben gehört hatte aber noch keine Zeit hochzulaufen.
Bevor wir an allen Stellen kreuz und quer zubauen erstmal den Rest fertig machen.
Bin Mittwoch so ab halb Fünf Fünf oben.

Gruß Martin


----------



## kenblock96 (2. August 2011)

hey Martin,

ich bedank mich ma bei dir für deinen Einsatz ich glaub das sehn die andern auch so 

Bin am Mittwoch schon sehr früh da ich nehm's holz dann mit runter 


Wie siehts denn am Wochenende aus gibts da auch nen Buddeltrupp?


LG Noah


----------



## radelgirl (2. August 2011)

Wer hat den zweiten Drop gebaut? Hier ein paar Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thandrius (2. August 2011)

also ich wars nicht 
aber ich find es unmöglich das leute einfach auf anderleuts trail rumbauen
zumal der so aussieht als würde er nicht lange überleben


achso ihr solltet vllt ein schild dranhängen das der legal und genehmigt ist, gegen so leute die stöcke drauflegen


----------



## derfreaker (2. August 2011)

sieht doch aus wie ne schöne birkensiedlung ne scherz beiseite, wenn schon dann nur mit absprache und ausserdem fehlt en gescheiter landehügel...von 1,50 ins flat kommt bestimmt gut...


----------



## Thandrius (2. August 2011)

das sind eher 2 meter 

aber sowas ist echt das letze


----------



## <NoFear> (2. August 2011)

Solche Arschgeigen...
tschuldigt den Ausdruck!
Leider muss man auf Dauer auch mit sowas rechnen! ist bei uns in Hom nicht anders.


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. August 2011)

gerade bei diesem genehmigten trail sollte eigentlich nicht der eindruck entstehen, dass biker hier willenlos in der gegend rumzimmern. sollte der hier ohne absprache errichtet worden sein, wäre ich persönlich für abriss.


----------



## Thandrius (2. August 2011)

abriss ist wohl das einzige was hilft
vllt auch als zeichen, das sowas nicht gewünscht ist...


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (2. August 2011)

Ach,der sieht doch schön oldschool aus 

nen flat kann ich auch nicht sehen......


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (2. August 2011)

Ach und nein,ich war seit letztem Mittwoch nicht mehr am Trail,bevor es jmd. denkt!


----------



## Flo.B (2. August 2011)

nächste woche mittwoch bin ich auch wieder am start! 
bin schon gespannt.
Beste Grüße aus München


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (2. August 2011)

Nabend zusammen,
also erstmal ruhig mit den Pferden. Hab beim Holzabladen zufällig von zwei Jungs von dem Drop erfahren ohne Wertung! War noch nicht da und weiß net ob er wackelt oder net.
Finds erstmal klasse dass sich so viele beteiligen und mitbauen. Allerdings müssen wir definitv den roten Faden beibehalten gerade weil wir einen offiziellen Trail bauen!
Und einen flowtrail dazu. Habe gerade heute von Gerrit ne mail bekommen daß er aus dem Urlaub zurück ist und auch schon vor Ort war. Er fänd es auch gut wenn wir erstmal die ganze Line fertigbekommen bevor wir uns im Detail verlieren...hatten wir ja schon öfter gesagt. Der Wallride steht wohl leider auf fremdem Gebiet, da der Graben die Grenze sei-also erstmal warten wie die Lage ist. Gab aber auch gute News: das Waldstück neben dem Brombeerfeld könnte doch noch städtisch sein so dass man da evtl noch Platz hat.

Nochmal zu dem oberen Drop: Auf den Bildern sieht es aus als seien da gewachsene Bäume integriert-das wäre natürlich eine Steilvorlage für Gegner unseres Projekts.
Auf keinen fall fällen wir willkürlich Bäume für Baumaterial oder nageln an bestehenden Bäumen rum! Wenn jemand eine Idee hat *vorher* durchsprechen und Genehmigung einholen. Material haben wir genügend und es soll ja auch von Dauer sein und kein Murks. Es wäre top wenn wir da mehr Absprachen treffen und alle ana einem Strang ziehen-der Trail ist nur als Gemeinschaftsprojekt zu realisieren.
Die Stadt bietet uns das Gelände und ermöglicht uns so etwas vor der Haustür zu bauen und daher sollten wir uns unbedingt an die Spielregeln halten und im Zweifelsfall zurückhalten bis was geklärt ist. 

Hoffe das Wetter spielt morgen mit und wir sehen uns morgen


----------



## Koohgie (3. August 2011)

hi, ich finde ihr solltet da aufpassen. 
Wenn sich bei einem solchen ding was bricht is die genehmigung hin. Der kicker sieht auch kurz aus, war aber noch nicht da. 
Gibts ne wegbeschreibung? Keine gps daten sondern ne oldscool beschreibung? Gruss


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (3. August 2011)

^^
können uns gerne mal kurzschliessen,
kommen ja quasi aus derselben ecke


----------



## mondraker-biker (3. August 2011)

soooo, die "birkensiedlung" ist geschichte. dafür haben wir heute weiter unten schon mal weitergeschraubt und genagelt, ganz gediegen, wie es sich für einen "offiziellen" trail gehört.

also, vorher neue "bauwerke" mit scheffe absprechen!!!

wenn sich jeder an die regeln hält, ja dann..............


----------



## derfreaker (4. August 2011)

1. bretterbude unten ist noch nicht ganz fettisch, nicht das irgendwer auf die idee der erstbefahrung kommt! --und sich dann was antut?!?


----------



## sportfreund78 (4. August 2011)

Holzanlieger neben dem Steinfeld wird heut oder morgen von Marvin und Moritz fertiggebaut. Ansonsten bauen wir nun erstmal den weg fertig und gehen weiter nach unten durch. Linie ist grob mit gelber Farbe markiert. Einbauten sind vorerst alle auf eis gelegt bis wir die Linie mal fertig haben und die Anlieger alle befestigt sind.
Alle Baumaßnahmen nur *nach*Absprache mit Gerrit ([email protected])
oder einem der Planer (Andy, Flo, Marvin, Moritz)
Alles was ohne Absprache gebaut wird kann nicht nachträglich genehmigt werden und wir abgerissen. 
Achtet bitte darauf dass wir kein Müllproblem bekommen und informiert diejenigen, die auf der Strecke sind ohne hier mitzulesen. Es lag gestern super viel Müll von Getränkeflaschen bis Zigarettenschachteln direkt neben den Baustellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sammel (4. August 2011)

Neues Bauwerk:


----------



## Flo.B (4. August 2011)

lässig.


----------



## derfreaker (5. August 2011)

konkret krass mann, der mini north-shore. das hat mal was, auch wenn`s hier die "wahre höhe" nicht so wiedergibt...


----------



## sportfreund78 (5. August 2011)

Hey coole Bilder! Das fügt sich doch gut in die Landschaft und sieht flüssig aus.
Ich werd heut mittag nochmal kurz auf der Strecke sein und meld mich dann für 3 Wochen ab. Flo B. wird die Absprache und Koordination zwischen Bautrupp und Stadt übernehmen
und zusammen mit den Haupttrailbauern Moritz, Marvin und Andy bekannt geben wann wo wie weitergebaut wird. Also bei Fragen, Ideen, Unklarheiten einfach an die Jungs oder an Gerrit von der Stadt wenden. Wünsche gutes Gelingen und freu mich dann Ende August wieder mit einzusteigen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## sportfreund78 (5. August 2011)

So Jungs,
neun Tonnen Erde liegen bereit und warten drauf verbaut zu werden. hab meinen etwas altersschwachen Schubkarren oben gelassen. Wenn ihr baut am besten noch ein paar Schubkarren mitbringen. Viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen. Im September können wir nochmal
so ne Ladung bekommen. Bin weg jetzt...


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. August 2011)

scheener urlaub dann mal... viel spass, bleib sauber un komm gesund heim.

bis denne danne.


----------



## mondraker-biker (5. August 2011)

jaaa martin, macht hinne denne...


----------



## raddüdel (6. August 2011)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> So Jungs,
> neun Tonnen Erde liegen bereit und warten drauf verbaut zu werden. hab meinen etwas altersschwachen Schubkarren oben gelassen. Wenn ihr baut am besten noch ein paar Schubkarren mitbringen. Viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen. Im September können wir nochmal
> so ne Ladung bekommen. Bin weg jetzt...


Hier ein Foto von Martins altersschwachen Schubkarren ,beim Bau des Anliegers neben dem Steinfeld.


----------



## derfreaker (6. August 2011)

kann man auf jeden fall besser in die kurve fahren...


----------



## raddüdel (6. August 2011)

derfreaker schrieb:


> kann man auf jeden fall besser in die kurve fahren...


Kann Ich bestädigenDenn Ich habe den Schubkarren von oben durch die Anlieger gebrettert.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (6. August 2011)

geiles Ding... abwarten bis Stefan RAAB das sieht...

dann wird in OTW die Schubkarren-Downhill WM ausgetragen!


----------



## Thandrius (6. August 2011)

;D
gut idee.

aber ma so ganz nebenbei, was wollt ihr denn mit der erde überhaupt machen ? 
löcher auffüllen anlieger bauen, oder Dirtjumps aufschütten ?!


----------



## Sammel (6. August 2011)

Anlieger aufschütten


----------



## Thandrius (7. August 2011)

Aber richtig fette oder ? xD
ich schaffe es 4 meter lange 30 cm hohe( inklusive dem loch 60cm hoch, denn ich fräse die in die erde geht doppelt so schnell  )
in 1 stunde ganz allein, ....


----------



## tomse (8. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
bei unserem kurzen Wochenend Familienbesuch im Saarland waren wir am Samstag auch mal an der Strecke.
Ich lese hier schon seit Anfang an mit und bin begeistert was ihr so alles in die Wege leitet.
Danke für den schönen Trail. Das wird der Hammer wenns fertig ist (ist es ja jetzt schon !) 
Ihr könnt Euch glücklich schätzen, dass ihr das Projekt so offiziell durchziehen könnt und dürft. 
Bei uns in Essen sieht die Situation da schon ganz anders aus, die Strecken, die es gibt sind nur geduldet
und wenn es dem Grünflächenamt zu bunt wird wird schon mal alles wieder platt gemacht.

Endlich mal wieder ein Grund mehr, das Bike mit ins Saarland zu nehmen. 
Bin mal gespannt, wie es in ein paar Monaten aussieht.

Gruß aus Essen, Tom


----------



## Flo.B (10. August 2011)

Hallo Leute, 
ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen wer heute kommt.


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. August 2011)

hi flo.
also, eigentlich wollt ich heute da sein. tendenziell siehts aber eher nicht danachaus, weil ich mich um einiges kümmern muss. kann sich aber kurzfristig ändern. ich geb dann bescheid.


----------



## Johny_Walker (12. August 2011)

Hey Leute 
war gestern nochmal in Steinbach - find (mal abgesehen von der Umsetzung) den Platz, wo der zusammengewurschtelte Drop da stand ehrlichgesagt echt gut !
Sollte man da nicht vielleicht was gescheites hinstellen ? Die Landung ist perfekt
und wo sonst kann man noch nen Drop in der Größenordnung bauen ? (ohne Aufwand für Landehügel etc. )
-> nur ein Vorschlag meinerseits. Ich halte mich mit sowas eher zurück, weil ich selbst momentan nicht wirklich die Zeit finde Ideen in die Tat umzusetzen und mit anzupacken, aber vielleicht hält ja jemand, der mehr Zeit hat was von meinen Vorschlägen ;-P


----------



## Flo.B (12. August 2011)

Hallo Johny,
also mit dem Drop ist es erst mal so, dass die Höhe von 80 cm nicht überschritten werden darf bevor es rechtlich nicht geklärt ist. Das ist eine rechtliche Sache. 
Zum Bauen. Zur Zeit müssen wie Moritz geschrieben hat erst mal die Anlieger aufgefüllt werden. Dafür wäre es ganz gut, wenn man mit mehreren Leuten arbeiten könnte. 
Ich habe zur Zeit eine Erklältung, bin aber nächste Woche voll dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johny_Walker (12. August 2011)

Flo.B schrieb:


> Hallo Johny,
> also mit dem Drop ist es erst mal so, dass die Höhe von 80 cm nicht überschritten werden darf bevor es rechtlich nicht geklärt ist.



das ist Deutschland  was ein quatsch.
wie bekommt man eine solche genehmigung?
braucht man die dann für jeden einzelnen drop, der höher ist?


----------



## Ransom Andy (12. August 2011)

für bauwerke über 80cm höhe bedarf es einer baugenehmigung. folglich wird für jedes bauwerk (jeder drop, northshore) eine genehmigung benötigt.


----------



## mondraker-biker (12. August 2011)

leute, erst wenn der komplette trail, die komplette line steht, geht es an die "feinheiten", also bis dahin "ruhig mit den pferden"...

ich hoffe nicht, dass so was wie die "birkensiedlung" noch mal vorkommt!!!

happy trails


----------



## Johny_Walker (13. August 2011)

ne? genau deshalb spreche ich das thema ja hier an !?! Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass das auch bei der sogenannten "birkensiedlung" getan wurde.
Und ich würde sagen so ein drop gehört schon eher zum Streckenverlauf und nicht zu den Feinheiten, auch wenn er evtl. nicht von Anfang an in die Pläne involviert war.
War nur ein Vorschlag meinerseits und wenn die Anlieger aufgefüllt werden, bevor das Nächste angegangen wird ist das ja durchaus ein Argument !
- also: alles gesagt, Thema vertagt ;-)


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. August 2011)

vorallem sollte, wie mir martin im letzten gespräch erzählt hat, die komplette strecke stehen. also, quasi "start" und "ziel". nicht dass die eröffnung ohne durchfahrbare komplettrunde stattfinden muss


----------



## kenblock96 (13. August 2011)

wann ist eig Eröffnung??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raddüdel (13. August 2011)

kenblock96 schrieb:


> wann ist eig Eröffnung??


Wenn die Strecke fertig is.


----------



## Sammel (13. August 2011)

raddüdel schrieb:


> Wenn die Strecke fertig is.



logisch


----------



## kenblock96 (13. August 2011)

wow  wär ich jz nedd rauf gekommen 
wann denkt ihr?


----------



## Bergbremser (14. August 2011)

Neet zu viel diskudieren,sodern schaffe gen auf die Streck
Dann werd sie ach fertg


----------



## kenblock96 (14. August 2011)

Bergbremser schrieb:


> Neet zu viel diskudieren,sodern schaffe gen auf die Streck
> Dann werd sie ach fertg



gefällt mir


----------



## Flo.B (16. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte nach meiner Genesung einen Bautermin für morgen festsetzen. 
Es wäre gut, wenn viele Leute kämen, vorallem mit Schubkarren.
Lass mal wissen wer definitiv am Start ist.
Gruss


----------



## Flo.B (17. August 2011)

Also, ich war heute am Start und habe mal 15 Schubkarren Erde hinter den ersten Anlieger gefahren und es bedarf wohl weiterer 15 Schubkarren für den ersten Anlieger. Es wäre echt cool, wenn sich ein paar Leute noch einfinden würden um das Ganze voran zu bringen, denn ich bin heute mal die Line abgegangen und würde durchaus behaupten, dass es bei dem Tempo noch ziemlich lange dauert bis die Eröffnung ist. Nur um mal an die oben gestellte Frage anzuknüpfen.


----------



## dönerspies (18. August 2011)

danke für die schubkarren.hats de moritz weitergegeben? gut. der erste anlieger war nämlich viel zu kurz. ich war zwar noch nie zum bauen dort, aber trotzdem schon 5 mal dort und gebe meine ideen einfach an de moritz weiter


----------



## dönerspies (18. August 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/957666


----------



## Flo.B (18. August 2011)

dönerspies schrieb:


> danke für die schubkarren.hats de moritz weitergegeben? gut. der erste anlieger war nämlich viel zu kurz. ich war zwar noch nie zum bauen dort, aber trotzdem schon 5 mal dort und gebe meine ideen einfach an de moritz weiter



tip top, besser wäre natürlich mal die Schaufel selbst in die Hand zu nehmen und deine Ideen direkt einfließen zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dönerspies (18. August 2011)

würde ich direkt machen, wenn ich nicht grad student wäre und 4 grosse prüfungen vor mir sind, aber ab oktober werde ich öfter mal kommen und auch mithelfen. hab auch komplette austattung zum bauen: motorsäge sense und schon viele stunts gebaut.... also auch know how.


----------



## dönerspies (18. August 2011)

braucht ihr denn für jeden stunt über 80 cm eine genehmigung oder nur einmal?


----------



## Flo.B (18. August 2011)

wird zur Zeit wohl abgeklärt. dann mal 'gutes gelingen'


----------



## Flo.B (18. August 2011)

also, ich bin heute wieder am Start, falls jemand Zeit und Bock hat.


----------



## IcaroZero (18. August 2011)

Hi!

Ich hatte diesen Monat ziemlich viel Hin- und Her und kleinere...öhm...Ausfälle. Deshalb hab ichs die letzte Zeit nimmer geschafft vorbeizukommen.

Eigentlich bin ich schon in Urlaubsvorbereitungen, ich könnte aber versuchen so ab 17 Uhr noch für ein oder zwei Stunden mit der Schippe anzutanzen. Schubkarren hab ich leider keinen.


----------



## Tob1as (19. August 2011)

Morgen nachmittag kommen mal ein grünes und ein weißes Rad schnusen 

Sofern wir es finden , , ,


----------



## Tob1as (21. August 2011)

So,
war schön gestern!
Ihr habt da ein gutes Potenzial, hat viel Spaß gemacht.
Das Grinsen war breit!

Die Anlieger sind schon sehr eng,
so zwischen technisch und zu eng 
Die könnten schon größer sein, bzw nicht so stark gegen den Hang.
Die Sprünge sind wohl bis auf den Drop auch erstmal provisorisch.

Und ja, ich weiß wieviel Arbeit das ist,
und es hört nie auf 

Es ist ja noch alles im Aufbau, bin gespannt was ihr draus macht!
Wenn man durchfahren kann und Geröll entfernt hat,
dann noch n bisschen zum Spielen , , ,
Dann habt ihr was einzigartiges hier in der Gegend !
Glückwunsch


----------



## mondraker-biker (21. August 2011)

soo sooo, war auch gestern dort, um die 16.15 -16.45 uhr, war keiner daa!

hast recht, manche anlieger sind "noch" zu eng, aber "gut" ist, wer auch die schnell fahren kann, aber die werden auch noch flüssiger, und, ein trail ist immer im bau begriffen, nie fertig.

ich bin mir sicher, auch mit dem "trail-potenzial"drumrum wird das ne "runde sache"

keep rocking


----------



## Flo.B (21. August 2011)

Tob1as schrieb:


> So,
> war schön gestern!
> Ihr habt da ein gutes Potenzial, hat viel Spaß gemacht.
> Das Grinsen war breit!
> ...



danke für den zuspruch. es ist einfach noch viel Arbeit und die manch' Anlieger sollte vielleicht noch überarbeitet werden. Am Anfang war es eine Grundstücksache, warum die Strecke so eng gebaut wurde. Nach meiner Erkenntnis ist es so, dass das Grundstück nebenan auch zur Stadt gehört und vielleicht können dann die Anlieger auch weiter werden.
Aber die Hauptsache ist, dass der Trail Spass macht und ich schließe mich den Meinungen an und muss sagen, dass er jetzt schon Spass macht, aber noch einiges getan werden muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kenblock96 (21. August 2011)

Flo.B schrieb:


> danke für den zuspruch. es ist einfach noch viel Arbeit und die manch' Anlieger sollte vielleicht noch überarbeitet werden. Am Anfang war es eine Grundstücksache, warum die Strecke so eng gebaut wurde. Nach meiner Erkenntnis ist es so, dass das Grundstück nebenan auch zur Stadt gehört und vielleicht können dann die Anlieger auch weiter werden.
> Aber die Hauptsache ist, dass der Trail Spass macht und ich schließe mich den Meinungen an und muss sagen, dass er jetzt schon Spass macht, aber noch einiges getan werden muss.




Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe kann es sein, das man den Teil mit den Anliegern noch breiter gestallten könnte...Bitte korrigier mich wenn ich da falsch liege.

Also ist es ja eigentlich im MOMENT Schwachsinn oder eher etwas unkluge Arbeit wenn ich das so formuliere...Das man jetzt die Anlieger aufschüttet...

Also ich zweifle jetzt nicht an dem Plan oder an eurer Arbeit!

Sonst müsste man ja im Falle einer Trail Verbreiterung" alle Anlieger (zumindest die auf der Linken Seite) nochmal abreissen...

Und das wär ja auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders...oder?!

Also das ist jetzt keine Anzweiflung an eurer Baukunst" nur eine Überlegung meiner Seits...


----------



## IcaroZero (21. August 2011)

kenblock96 schrieb:


> Sonst müsste man ja im Falle einer Trail Verbreiterung" alle Anlieger (zumindest die auf der Linken Seite) nochmal abreissen...



Immer noch eine Wohltat im Gegensatz dazu den Erdhaufen von der Strasse per Schubkarre nach unten zu karren


----------



## Flo.B (22. August 2011)

kenblock96 schrieb:


> Sonst mÃ¼sste man ja im Falle einer âTrail Verbreiterung" alle Anlieger (zumindest die auf der Linken Seite) nochmal abreissen...



Welche Anlieger? Bis jetzt ist ein einziger Anlieger im unteren Teil aufgefÃ¼llt. Es ist eher die Frage, ob man nicht im Zuge der AufschÃ¼ttung der Anlieger nicht schon vor ab, die Linie ein wenig korrigiert, da ich ich einfach nur zustimmen kann, dass einige Kurven noch nicht flowig sind. 
Von einer Trailverbreiterung ist nicht die Rede, es handelt sich vielleicht auch nur um ein/zwei Anlieger, die man korrigiert. Das wird man aber erst entscheiden, wenn der Martin wieder da ist. Momentan ist dazu keinerlei Aussage zu treffen.
Schwachsinn ist das Ganze nicht, da die Erde die noch da ist, nicht mal ansatzweise reicht, wobei ich schon neue geordert habe.


----------



## kenblock96 (22. August 2011)

Flo.B schrieb:


> Welche Anlieger? Bis jetzt ist ein einziger Anlieger im unteren Teil aufgefüllt. Es ist eher die Frage, ob man nicht im Zuge der Aufschüttung der Anlieger nicht schon vor ab, die Linie ein wenig korrigiert, da ich ich einfach nur zustimmen kann, dass einige Kurven noch nicht flowig sind.
> Von einer Trailverbreiterung ist nicht die Rede, es handelt sich vielleicht auch nur um ein/zwei Meter, die man korrigiert. Das wird man aber erst entscheiden, wenn der Martin wieder da ist. Momentan ist dazu keinerlei Aussage zu treffen.
> Schwachsinn ist das Ganze nicht, da die Erde die noch da ist, nicht mal ansatzweise reicht, wobei ich schon neue geordert habe.



Ja ich mein ja nur.

Kam für mich so rüber, sry hab's dann falsch verstanden.


----------



## Sammel (22. August 2011)

also nur der 4te anlieger is wirklich verbesserungswürdig.die anderen lassen sich mit etwas übung doch gut fahren...
den trail wirklich verbreitern hat doch keiner vor und das wäre wohl ziemlich unvorteilhaft.
wegen der (neuen) breite des geländes is ja ne 2te linie am besten aber so weit sind wir natürlich noch lange nicht.


----------



## Flo.B (22. August 2011)

Sammel schrieb:


> also nur der 4te anlieger is wirklich verbesserungswürdig.die anderen lassen sich mit etwas übung doch gut fahren...
> den trail wirklich verbreitern hat doch keiner vor und das wäre wohl ziemlich unvorteilhaft.
> wegen der (neuen) breite des geländes is ja ne 2te linie am besten aber so weit sind wir natürlich noch lange nicht.



dem stimme ich zu. höchstens noch der sechste anlieger.
@ sammel: wann habt ihr wieder zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thandrius (22. August 2011)

Also, 
ich hab jetz mein neues bike (YT Play meiner ansicht Nach ein sehr gailes bike, nur empfehlenswert  , geht nur schwer aufs hinterrad ) da werde ich auch mal vorbeikommen ) und nachdem was ich gehört hab wird er für einen anfänger wie mich wohl mega gail sein ;D
wenn zufällig jemand da ist, dann werde ich mich liebendgern an der arbeit beteiligen (werde aber keinw erzeug dabeihaben, komme aus Völklingen , und meine mutter setz mich nur kurz ab xD )



auch wenn das jetz dumm klingt, was für mega anlieger habt ihr denn das ihr da mehre schubkarren erde benötigt nur eim 1 AUFZUFÜLLEN ??! :O


----------



## Sammel (22. August 2011)

@Flo: also ich fahr ja immer beim marvin mit un der kann zur zeit glaub net wegen der schule...


----------



## kenblock96 (22. August 2011)

Sammel schrieb:


> @Flo: also ich fahr ja immer beim marvin mit un der kann zur zeit glaub net wegen der schule...




komm nomo mim Bike an de Trail 
fahr mim Zug bis Otw oder sowas


----------



## dönerspies (23. August 2011)

genau kayodic schaff dich endlich bei


----------



## sportfreund78 (28. August 2011)

So meld mich mal zurück. Geh mir heut mittag mal ansehen wies um unseren Trail steht.
Nach etlichen Bikeparkeindrücken aus den französischen Alpen bin ich top motiviert
weiterzubauen-zumal sich sogar in den alpen die meisten Trails mit 250 Höhenmeter begnügen. Hab die letzten diskussionen gelesen und denke mit etwas Nacharbeit bekommen wir die bestehende Linie sicher perfektioniert, und wie Sammel sagt gehört ja auch etwas Herausforderung und Übung dazu.
Freu mich auf den nächsten Arbeitseinsatz. Wann kommt die neue Ladung Erde?


----------



## mondraker-biker (28. August 2011)

moin martin, na, alles gesund ausm urlaub wieder zurückgebracht?
könnt mir vorstellen, heute nachmittag auch mal am trail zu erscheinen, aber nachm formel1-rennen!!! d. h. so um 16.30 uhr; ginge das bei dir?
greetz j


----------



## SuperSeb (28. August 2011)

Moin 

Ich komm heut Mittag schon gegen 2 Uhr


----------



## kenblock96 (28. August 2011)

Ich bin auch so gegen 2 bzw halb 3 da 

@ Martin 
Wann bist du oben?


----------



## Tob1as (29. August 2011)

Ich würds auch nicht breiter bauen,
dann muss man ja am Schluss bremsen, was nicht im Sinne des Flows ist.

Ich meinte das man "in die Anlieger fällt",
die Form stimmt noch nicht ganz, die Progression noch sehr hart.

Aber so wie es jetzt ist machts schon viel Spaß,
Mission 1. Hang accomplished,
weiter gehts


----------



## Maui (30. August 2011)

Hochinteressant 
Würd ich mir gern mal ansehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (31. August 2011)

Hallo,
Habe es heut leider net mehr auf den Trail geschafft-viel Arbeit grad.
Die Satdt fällt am Freitag im Steinbruchbereich viel Bäume im Zusammenhang mit unserem Trailbau und weist darauf hin daß in diesem Bereich dann erstmal
gefährlich ist bis alles weggeräumt ist.
Wer vorher vor Ort was tun mag-di eanlieger so ab Nummer 3(wo man jetzt den Holsstamm in der Erde sieht) müssten aufgefüllt werden und die man kann die Strecke unten weiterbauen. Der geplante Verlauf ist immer mit gelben Punkten an Bäumen links und rechts der Strecke markiert. Da könnt man mal mitm Rechen durch und vorbereiten und planen.
Bis die Tage...


----------



## kenblock96 (1. September 2011)

Also Martin....
Ich wär mal dafür das sich alle treffen die sich hier zum bauen mal "eingeschrieben" haben.
Also wenn's für euch gehen würde, würde ich mal Samstag vorschlagen.


----------



## sportfreund78 (4. September 2011)

Nabend,
so heute eine nette Veranstaltung auf flüssigen Trails in Freisen in der "grünen Hölle" erlebt und auch mit einigen motivierten Trailbauern geredet.
Denek wir gehen am Mittwoch nochmal ins Gelände und fangen an den unteren Teil ab dem Hof freizuräumen und zu recheln. Wäre Prima wenn noch paar Leute mit Rechen am Start sind. Ansonsten hoffe ich die zweite Ladung Erde die Flo geordert hat kommt
und wir bekommen die Anlieger bald fertig. Wir sollten bis Ende September den Weg bis zur Ampel runter rollbar haben um dann über die Details nachdenken zu können.
So wies aussieht beteiligen sich auch die Soulrider mit ihrem Know How so daß es jetzt 
wieder vorwärts gehen sollte...bis die Tage


----------



## JensDr. (4. September 2011)

Ich bin am Mittwoch am Start!
So gegen 17Uhr!


----------



## mondraker-biker (4. September 2011)

moin martin, ich versuche auch, am mittwoch da zu sein!!!
da wir gestern in friedrichshafen waren, ging heute nichts...freisen...
habt ihr uns gut vertreten?


----------



## derfreaker (4. September 2011)

@ mondraker-biker: und, neues bike mitgebracht?
in freisen grüne hölle waren vom forum bestimmt 7 leut`s da, trails und grip waren gut . hätt halt für und enduristen noch ein bisschen abfahrtsorientierter sein können
@sportfreund: versuche auch nochmal am miwo ab 17 uhr da zu sein mit ner harke


----------



## mondraker-biker (4. September 2011)

fast dirk, aber die neuen sind schon da und es dauert nicht mehr lang...


----------



## sportfreund78 (5. September 2011)

so wetter sollte für Mittwoch abend mitspielen. Denke ich schaff es nicht vor halb sechs
aber wenn ja schon paar Leute da sind könnt ihr ja schon was machen.
Jürgen kennt ja die untere Linie schon und es ist auch alles mit gelben Punkten markiert.
Bis dann


----------



## go-now (8. September 2011)

Hier mal was offizieller Seite:

wir bekommen demnächst u.a. die Zertifizierungskriterien vom DIMB für Trails. Da geht es um allgemeine Anforderungen von Gefälle über Beschaffenheit von Anliegern und Bauwerken, Beschilderung usw. . 
Wenn ich da einen Durchblick habe, würde ich die Sache gerne mal demnächst im Kreis der aktiven Mithelfer vorstellen bzw. weiterreichen. Solange werden bitte *keine weiteren Einbauten* mehr an der Strecke getätigt, das könnte im Nachhinein in unnötiger "Sackarbeit" enden, die wieder beseitigt werden muss (z.E.: "Birkendrop"). Zuerst muss die grobe Linie mal frei sein, dann die Details!
*Offiziell* muss *die Strecke* aus versicherungsrechtlichen Gründen noch *gesperrt* bleiben (wir leben eben in Deutschland und das ist auch gut so), lediglich den aktiven Mithelfern ist ein Befahren zum finden der Linie und Testzwecken gestattet. 
Von daher bitte die Aktiven (keine Placebos) mal um Zusendung ihrer Namen, Adresse, Tel und Alter an "[email protected]" !!

Gerrit Oestreich
Tourist-Information Ottweiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (8. September 2011)

Wo ichs grad lese:

Kompliment von der DIMB, für den Haufen Engagement, den Ihr hier schon an den Tag gelegt habt. WOW!
Erinnert mich doch sehr stark an mein geliebtes Stromberg 

Falls Ihr Erklärungsbedarf zu den Premium-Biketrail-Kriterien "Flowtrail" habt, komme ich gerne mal zu Euch, und erkläre Euch das Eine oder Andere. Vor allem was es bringt und wofür das gut ist  
Und fahren würd ich schon auch gerne mal... Ich weiss, ist nicht versichert. Aber zur Not zieht Ihr mich halt gerade auf den Forstweg, bevor die Sanis kommen 

PS: wir hatten heute den Flowtrail im ZDF-Mittagsmagazin. Ist leider noch nicht in der ZDF-Mediathek online. Morgen vermutlich. Moderator hat sich voll abgewaffelt, aber überlebt


----------



## sportfreund78 (8. September 2011)

So wir hatten gestern eine sehr gelungene Bauaktion und haben die komplette Line
vom Hof bis zum Gegenanstieg fertig bekommen (im groben). Denke mit zwei drei weiteren Aktionen sind wir unten beim Steinbruch.
Da am Wochenende einige on Tour sind würd ich gern nächste Woche nochmal weiterbauen. Wer Zeit findet bitte bescheid geben damit wir grob mit dem Werkzeug planen können. Mittwoch 17 Uhr geht bei mir auf jeden fall. Falls einige nur an nem anderen Tag können bin ich da auch dabei.


----------



## sportfreund78 (12. September 2011)

Morgen Dienstag ist die Stadt nochmal im Steinbruch um die letzten Bäume rauszuziehen.
Am Mittwoch gehen wir dann den unteren Trailabschnitt an. Am besten unten am "Seid getrost" aufm Parkplatz parken und hochlaufen. Denke bin ab 17 Uhr vor Ort.
Rechen und Schaufel nicht vergessen!

Gruß Martin


----------



## kenblock96 (12. September 2011)

Hey Martin,

bin am Mittwoch auch dabei 
Bis dann!


----------



## sportfreund78 (13. September 2011)

Alles klar. Wetter sieht gut aus. Ich versuche um halb fünf da zu sein.
Bis morgen...


----------



## mondraker-biker (13. September 2011)

moin, ich bin morgen am start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (13. September 2011)

Kann nicht kommen, mein "Zweitberuf" ruft mal wieder.
Drück euch die Daumen mit dem Wetter


----------



## kenblock96 (14. September 2011)

Hey,

habt ihrs doch nicht geschafft heut?!
War oben wollt a bissl weiter machen...Aber wo sind den die ganzen Werkzeuge hin Rechen Schaufeln etc hat doch mal alles oben beim Racing Schubkarren gelegen....


----------



## kenblock96 (14. September 2011)

OHHH :O ich les da grad was ihr habt ganz weit unten gearbeitet 
Mist ich hab nicht richtig gelesen un war dann oben an der Strasse wie sonst immer :/
Aber Trotzdem wo sind die Werkzeuge hin?! 
Hab gehört das so kleine Kids am Anfang "Laub Anlieger" gebastelt haben und habs heut auch ma gesehn  Also ich wollt sie wegmachen aber hatte kein Werkzeug  Wie siehts denn mit Morgen Nachmittag aus oder Freitag? Ich würd ma gern meine Ideen preisgeben


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. September 2011)

wo ist das werkzeug wenn die jungs unten arbeiten? hmmmmm.....


----------



## sportfreund78 (15. September 2011)

ja wo ist das Werkzeug dann wohl? Danke Andy für die Unterstützung.
So haben wir uns auch gefragt wo Kenblock wohl ist...aber das hat sich ja dann auch geklärt.(Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil;-)

Wir sind gut vorangekommen, Linie steht so weit und sieht ganz flüssig aus.
Werkzeug ist nur zu den Bauaktionen vor Ort da ich es zuletzt auf der ganzen Strecke einsammeln und suchen mußte und dazu hab ich zu wenig Zeit und Lust.

Flo wollte evtl. am Samstag noch was machen. ansonsten ist nächsten Mittwoch nochmal geplant.


----------



## derfreaker (15. September 2011)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Wir sind gut vorangekommen, Linie steht so weit und sieht ganz flüssig aus.
> Werkzeug ist nur zu den Bauaktionen vor Ort
> Flo wollte evtl. am Samstag noch was machen. ansonsten ist nächsten Mittwoch nochmal geplant.


ich sach nur: WIPPE muss drin sein


----------



## kenblock96 (15. September 2011)

Jo ich wees  
Okay wo und wann am Samstag?
Mitm Werkzeug das is halt scheiß*...weil ich ja mitm Bike auch nidd so viel mitbringen kann 
Also wird am 2. Teil im Moment nix mehr gemacht?!


----------



## sportfreund78 (15. September 2011)

Die Stromberger Trailbauer waren im Mittagsmagazin:

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/haup...1433662/"mittagsmagazin"-vom-8-September-2011

vorspulen bis ca. Minute 35


----------



## sportfreund78 (15. September 2011)

und die Soulrider sind auch im Fernsehen zu finden:

http://sr-mediathek.sr-online.de/beitrag_Video.php?id=7395

Die Sache mit der legalen Strecke in der Nähe sollte bald behoben sein...


----------



## Thandrius (16. September 2011)

Ja die videos kenn ich beide schon.

ich find es toll das der Sport langsama uch im Fernsehn verbreitung findet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kenblock96 (16. September 2011)

Sooo...gibts jetzt morgen einen festen Termin? 
Ich stell jetzt mal 3 Uhr hin! 
Also wann wollt ihr bauen?!


----------



## Tob1as (17. September 2011)

Mal als Motivation Anschauungsmaterial:

So ab min 7  http://www.pinkbike.com/video/215054/
So hat das Auszusehen, Bitte !!


----------



## Thandrius (17. September 2011)

EXAKT !
 genau so

sagt ma wäre es möglich vllt nten ans ende eine kleine tableline zu stellen, so quasi als dirtpart, vllt kennt der ein oder andere von euch den bikepark Boppard, da steht oben iene dirtsektion , und wenn man dann keine lust mehr dadrauf hat, dann kann man den trail fahren.

Das währe natürlich gail weil dann gleich noch e Dirtline dazukommen würde ;D


----------



## kenblock96 (17. September 2011)

Thandrius schrieb:


> EXAKT !
> genau so
> 
> sagt ma wäre es möglich vllt nten ans ende eine kleine tableline zu stellen, so quasi als dirtpart, vllt kennt der ein oder andere von euch den bikepark Boppard, da steht oben iene dirtsektion , und wenn man dann keine lust mehr dadrauf hat, dann kann man den trail fahren.
> ...





Wär echt geil! Aber im Moment muss zuerst mal das "Grundgerüst" stehn!
Und vorallem wer soll das bauen ich kenne im Höchstfall 5-7 Leute die wirklich bauen! Und das find ich schaade weil das Gelände so viel Potenzial hat un vorallem weil es LEGAL ist!


----------



## derfreaker (17. September 2011)

wie kenblock96 schon geschrieben hat: immer ruhig, männers. erst muss mal von der dimb und der stadt der trail abgenommen werden. ist sicherlich noch einiges zu tun. soll keine sprungorgie werden, sondern ein legaler F-l-o-t-r-a-i-l. dann erst kann man an die nächste ausbaustufe denken! die eingebauten sachen müssen mit sportfreund und dem "stadtfuuzi" abgesprochen werden, sonst haben wir wieder das gleiche problem wie vor ein paar wochen mit der "! illegalen" birkensiedlung


----------



## Thandrius (19. September 2011)

Ei man kann die Ideen ja zumindest mal Sammeln oder ? 

also ich würd ja sooo gern bauen, ich liebe das gefühl nach harter arbeit endlich fahren zu können, da hat man einfach ein tolles gefühl wenn man so was geschafft hat 

aber ich wohne leider zu weit weg um bauen zu helfen, aber ichw erd auf jeden fall des öfteren fahren kommen ;D 
macht mit em Yt play bestimmt fett bock


----------



## SuperSeb (19. September 2011)

Thandrius schrieb:


> Ei man kann die Ideen ja zumindest mal Sammeln oder ?
> 
> also ich würd ja sooo gern bauen, ich liebe das gefühl nach harter arbeit endlich fahren zu können, da hat man einfach ein tolles gefühl wenn man so was geschafft hat
> 
> ...





Eijo is jo ken Problem aber im Moment muss die Strecke erst ma rollfertig gemacht werden.


----------



## Thandrius (20. September 2011)

genau so is es, und nacher kommen dann noch ein par schöne spielereien drauf ;D


----------



## sportfreund78 (20. September 2011)

so ich unterbreche mal euren regen austausch hier mit der info
daß wir morgen ein paar Anlieger bauen wollen und im Steinbruch die erste Linie fertig machen wollen. Wer noch kommt am besten am seid getrost parken bzw im unteren Teil des Trails nach Werkzeug und Leuten ausschau halten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (21. September 2011)

dann bin ich doch mal da.


----------



## kenblock96 (21. September 2011)

Und wann?


----------



## 6TiWon (21. September 2011)

na wie immer . so ab 16.30 uhr aufwärts irgendwo auf dem trail...


----------



## kenblock96 (21. September 2011)

Okay ich weis aber nedd ob ich komme kann ich käm ohne Bike aber mit Schaufel etc.. Muss fragen ob mich jmd fährt


----------



## Thandrius (21. September 2011)

meint ihr ich könnte mit meinem kumpel am wochenende mal vorbeikommen und ne runde fahren?


----------



## kenblock96 (22. September 2011)

Ja wieso denn nicht?!
Da kommen ja eh andauernd Biker vorbei 
Fährst ja nur runter um beim baun zu helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kenblock96 (22. September 2011)

@ Martin ich bin am Samstag den ganzen Zag da ab 2 Uhr  oder auch schon früher


----------



## sportfreund78 (22. September 2011)

Where the Trail ends...

Ein paar Bilder vom Ergebnis des letzen Bautages. 













weiß noch net ob ichs am Samstag hinbekomme. Muss arbeiten. Ich habe Hacke, Schaufel und rechen im Steinbruch gelassen am Baum oberhalb des Stücks an dem Kenblock noch mitgebaut hat. Dort oberhalb kann man den Anlieger weiter auffüllen.
Es liegt schon Erde dort und zwei dicke Eichenstämme. Könnt ihr net verfehlen.


----------



## kenblock96 (23. September 2011)

Ja ist ja kein Problem  Wenn ja Werkzeug da is werd ich schon ma weiter machen 
Bis denn


----------



## BENDERR (23. September 2011)

Hab euren Trial gestern mal ein wenig unter die Lupe genommen.. wirklich sehr sehr geil!
Wenn man unten an der Straße ankommt.. geht der Trail dann rechts wieder hoch?
War danach noch weiter Richtung Weiher am Motocross-Gelände und da hängen auch überall Absperrbänder an den Bäumen.. seid ihr da auch am bauen oder is das ne andere Truppe?


----------



## sportfreund78 (25. September 2011)

@Benderr: ich kenne keine Motocrosstrecke in der Nähe.
Der Trail wir später auf der anderen Strassenseite in mehreren Schleifen zum Wingertsweiher weitergehen. Vor der Fussgängerampel geht es nochmal rechts hoch für 2 Abfahrten im Steinbruch.
Wär schön Dich mal beim Bauen begrüssen zu dürfen dann können wir Dir 
die Pläne erläutern.


----------



## BENDERR (25. September 2011)

Ja, meinte auf der anderen Straßenseite und dann Richtung Ottweiler geht es rechts hoch in so ein Trail/Motocross-Gelände.. von dort kommt man auch direkt runter an den Weiher (über die Bahngleise)..
Hab leider nicht so viel Zeit, aber ich versuche mal zu kommen - so ein geiles Projekt muss unterstützt werden!


----------



## radelgirl (25. September 2011)

Gestern auf der Strecke
nicht nur Jungs  sondern auch Mädels.


----------



## Lukas92 (26. September 2011)

Hi, wollte mich mal einklinken...
gibts vlt ne aussagekräftige wegbeschreibung? die woche vlt jemand dort?


----------



## radelgirl (26. September 2011)




----------



## <NoFear> (26. September 2011)

Der Artikel ist gut! Darin enthalten ist ganz viel positive Kritik! Eine gute Präsenz in den Medien ist ganz wichtig für die Akzeptanz des Projektes vor allem bei den Bürgern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (26. September 2011)

wir arbeiten dran...


----------



## Bikedude001 (26. September 2011)

Wird am Mi wieder gebaut. Versuche zeitig hinzukommen.


----------



## sportfreund78 (26. September 2011)

ja mittwoch ist wieder im plan. Werde ab 17 Uhr vor Ort sein.
Treffen uns im Steinbruch, parken am besten beim Pflegeheim Seid und dann über die Fussgängerampel in den Wald. Zum Steinbruch dann halb links halten. Wer schon früher da ist findet Hacke und Schaufel an der dicken Lärche. Anlieger anfüllen wäre gut und dann können wir uns mal noch ein paar Gedanken machen zwecks Detailplanung wegen dem offiziellen Treff am Samstag. also außer Werkzeug auch paar Ideen mitbringen. 
Bis dann


----------



## passpartout (27. September 2011)

guten morgen,
 verfolge schon länger diesen Thread und würde gerne tatkräftig mithelfen. Werkzeug könnte ich dann auch mitnehmen, leider ist bei mir mittwoch Nachmittag wegen der Arbeit immer etwas ungünstig. Aber wie schaut es am Samstag aus? Seid ihr da am Trail? Da hätte ich Zeit. 

Grüße


----------



## Flo.B (28. September 2011)

hey martin, bin samstag am start. übrigens ist das foto gut gewählt. du schaffst was und wir gucke zu.


----------



## kenblock96 (28. September 2011)

Also Samstag 11:00 Uhr am bzw im Steinbruch?!
Bis wann seit ihr denn dann da?


----------



## nachtradler (29. September 2011)

Hallo, war heute mit meinem Animator (Junior) zum ersten Mal da. Habt da wirklich gut was geschaffen. Wird mich öfter hinverschlagen. Ich denke, dass noch mehr der Soulis kommen werden.


----------



## sportfreund78 (29. September 2011)

So mal ein dickes Lob an den Bautrupp von gestern abend. Wir haben glaub unter der Woche noch nie so viel geschafft bekommen und da so viele motivierte und gute Leute da waren konnten wir an 4 Punkten gleichzeitig arbeiten. 
Für Samstag haben sich ja wieder viele bereiterklärt weiterzumachen.
Da ich zumindest vormittags mit der Streckenbegehung mit Stadt und DIMB verplant bin wäre es gut wenn ihr euch hier noch etwas koordiniert.
In meinen Augen sinnvoll wäre zum einen im Steinbruch die "Pumptrackausfahrt" weiterzumachen und oben Feinarbeiten an den Anliegern fertigmachen dann sind wir dort durch.
Der zweite Punkt wären im oberen Teil unterhalb der Teerstrasse vor allem die Anlieger nach Nummer 3 aufzufüllen und zu formen. Dort braucht man noch Schubkarren.
Es könnten sich aber ja alle unten an der Ampel treffen und dann entscheiden wer was macht. 

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke von gestern:


----------



## Ransom Andy (29. September 2011)

leider kann ich nix versprechen, ich werde aber versuchen, am samstag da zu sein. da die ferien beginnen, habe ich zumindest schultechnisch etwas luft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (29. September 2011)

Bin am Sa. auch am Start.

Habe gestern im Vorbeigehen die zwei Hügel am Ausgang gesehen.
Dachte eher, dass das ein Double wird... sollte das als Pumptrack geplant sein, sind die Hügel zu kurz und hoch.
Zum Pumpen sollten die bei 50 cm Höhe c.a. 3 Meter lang sein.

Bis bald !


----------



## IcaroZero (29. September 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Dachte eher, dass das ein Double wird..



Aus dem Grund hatten wir die beiden Hubbel nachträglich ein wenig "zusammengeschoben" und abgeflacht.
Wir waren uns nicht sicher wie schnell man dort ankommt.

Also entweder oder. Wenns ein Double werden soll müsste man den dritten Hubbel entweder komplett weg oder viel weiter nach hinten, sonst scheppert man bei zu hoher Geschwindigkeit spätesten in den rein.


----------



## sportfreund78 (29. September 2011)

ich sehe schon ihr macht das...
nur kleine Zwischenanmerkung: eher Tables als Doubles planen wegen der Sicherheit
und den DIMB Vorgaben soweit ich sie beis jetzt kenne. Dachte auch in etwa an die Ausmasse die Dude beschrieben hat. So knappe 2 Radlängen dazwischen.
Sollte auf jeden fall am Ende so viel Speed bringen daß man den Step UP in den Wald gut bekommt


----------



## Ransom Andy (29. September 2011)

jawull, stepup  mein freund


----------



## Bikedude001 (29. September 2011)

Hab noch was gefunden. Denke das sollte so gut passen. Dann kann mann auch ein paar hintereinander machen...


----------



## Thandrius (29. September 2011)

also double haben ja schon was ... weil se halt wesentlich weniegr arbeit als double sind, edswegen baue ich bei mir im wald table hauptsächlich aus den erdhügel umgefallener bäume 

und, ich würde double schaufeln und dann entweder eine holzbrücke ein bauen, oder mit stämmen volegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (29. September 2011)

double sind weniger arbeit als double?


----------



## zwente (29. September 2011)

Dank langem WE sollt ichs auch schaffen....


----------



## Kaltumformer (30. September 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Hab noch was gefunden. Denke das sollte so gut passen. Dann kann mann auch ein paar hintereinander machen...



Selbst für einen pumptrack in der Ebene sind 2m Abstand von Kuppe zu Kuppe bei mehreren Wellen zu kurz. Macht besser 3,50m oder wenn es eben noch schneller berg ab geht +4m und ggf. etwas mehr als 40cm Höhe. Kommt ganz auf die Geschwindigkeit an. Sonst hat das nämlich nichts mehr mit Wellen zum pumpen zu tun sondern es wird zwangsläufig ein Double draus oder eben mehrere die dann wg. des zu kurzen Abstands entsprechend hakelig bis unmöglich mit mehr Speed zu fahren sind.

Auf dem pumptrack in Stromberg, also nicht auf der Abfahrt (!), sind ein paar Wellen die ca. 2,70m Abstand haben. Funktioniert einfach nicht gut wie sich herausgestellt hat. Werden über den Winter auf besagtes Maß von ca. 3,5m umgebaut. Ist dort entsprechend kniffelig wg. der Bäume die stehen bleiben müssen das alles so zu bauen das es zusammenpasst.


----------



## Ransom Andy (30. September 2011)

@umformer: dann lags nicht an mir, dass ich keinen schwung reingrkriegt habe


----------



## Kaltumformer (30. September 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> @umformer: dann lags nicht an mir, dass ich keinen schwung reingrkriegt habe


In Stromberg meinst du? Der Ursprungsgedanke bei den kürzeren 2,7m Wellen in der Mitte war das das ggf. auch einfacher zum springen nutzbar ist. (Aussen herum die Wellen haben einen größeren Abstand!). Versuch macht eben kluch. (will garnicht dran denken wie hakelig das mit 2m Wellen zu fahren wäre). Dazu kommt halt der verbliebene Höhenunterschied, trotz dessen das schon ein Teil ausgeglichen wurde schluckt er immer noch zu viel Kraft. Muss man halt nochmal (mit einer Menge Erde) bei, dann flutscht das schon.  Aber erst zum nächsten Sommer, will erstmal sehen was die Dorfjugend mit dem pumptrack im Winter veranstaltet...


----------



## sportfreund78 (30. September 2011)

So nochmal zur allgemeinen Zusammenfassung:
Morgen (Samstag) Treffpunkt um elf unten an der Fussgängerampel (Adresse: Fürtherstr.31) zum Bauen und Ideen sammeln.
Werkzeug liegt noch im kleinen Steinbruch am dicken Baum.
Ich werde dann mit der Stadt und der DIMB den Trail abgehen und wir treffen euch dann auf der Strecke und können Ideen austauschen und reden.

Bis morgen


----------



## Lukas92 (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde mal sagen heute war ein voller erfolg?!


----------



## kenblock96 (1. Oktober 2011)

Lukas92 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen heute war ein voller erfolg?!



Jap seh ich auch so 
Also wenn wir jetzt weiterhin so motiviert arbeiten dann werden wir bald ne komplette Line haben.


----------



## sportfreund78 (1. Oktober 2011)

So da schliesse ich mich mal an. 
Ich denke wir haben da eine gute Basis für eine weitere Zusammenarbeit mit der DIMB 
schaffen können.Fand es rundum einen gelungen Tag.
Hier mal vorab ein paar Schnappschüsse













Die detaillierte Auswertung alles Gesichtspunkte und das weitere Vorgehen werden wir in der nächsten Woche in der IG "*Legalize - Trailbau Ottweiler*" hier im IBC Forum erörtern und diskutieren. Also alle Interessierten bitte die* IG* im Auge behalten und sofern noch nicht geschehen anmelden.
Ich werde weiterhin die Bautermine und allgemeine Infos hier im öffentlichen Forum bekanntgeben.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. Oktober 2011)

hi, leute.

wer heut bei der ansprache dabei war, weiss bescheid. kommunikation findet in der IG statt, werbung für den trail hier 

auf jeden fall fand ich den tag heute durchaus konstruktiv. da geht was. danke an alle die da waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Bauer-79 (1. Oktober 2011)

Die strecke ist sehr cool
bin heut zum ersten mal drauf gefahren und bin am mittwoch auch darbei wenn ich nicht in urlaub fahr


----------



## nachtradler (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, war gutes bauen heute. Wo finde ich das: "IG "Legalize - Trailbau Ottweiler" hier im IBC Forum"?


----------



## sportfreund78 (2. Oktober 2011)

Ja die IG ist hier im IBC und wird von Ransom Andy verwaltet.
Schick ihm einfach ne mail dann ist er sicher behilflich...


----------



## kenblock96 (2. Oktober 2011)

Hey Jungs UND MÄDELS 

ich war heut ma wieder vor Ort und hab am Drop die Landung noch etwas förmlicher getaltet (Jz kann man langsam und etwas flotter drüber und das Gefühl bleibt gleich). Ma noch ne Frage...was wird im Steinbruch jetzt noch gemacht? Außer die schwarze Line "abzufangen"?


----------



## Trail-Bauer-79 (2. Oktober 2011)




----------



## kenblock96 (2. Oktober 2011)

Wer morgen mag ich bin ab 10:30-11:00 da!


----------



## Trail-Bauer-79 (2. Oktober 2011)

war cool heut die landung ist jzt verbessert


----------



## sportfreund78 (2. Oktober 2011)

Ja hinterm Drop brauchen wir auf jedenfall noch eine rollbare Linie.
Die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten werden wir wie auch die weiteren Bauabschnitte in der IG diskutieren und am Mittwoch weiterplanen und bauen.
Also wer sich längerfristig einbringen mag und dem Bau- und Planungstrupp anschliessen mag unbedingt der IG beitreten.


----------



## kenblock96 (2. Oktober 2011)

Ja ich hab schon ne Anfrage für die IG gestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukas92 (3. Oktober 2011)

kenblock96 schrieb:


> Ja ich hab schon ne Anfrage für die IG gestellt



gleichfalls


----------



## X-Präsi (4. Oktober 2011)

Tach Mädels 

Auch auf dem Wege schon mal ein dickes Lob für Euer super Engagement! Das wird was richtig Gutes, wenn Ihr permanent auch die rote und blaue Linie im Auge behaltet. Auch wenn die "Schwarze" den Erbauern meistens den größten Spaß bringt  Aber der Erfolg der Strecke stellt sich erst mit einer tollen blauen und roten Line ein, auf der sich alle ohne Nahtoderfahrung an das Springen ran tasten können.

Die Besichtigung und Befahrung am Samstag haben mir richtig gut gefallen. 

Ich werde jetzt bei den saarländischen DIMB-Mitglieds-Vereinen schon mal ein wenig Werbung für Euer Projekt machen. 

Bis bald!


----------



## sportfreund78 (4. Oktober 2011)

Morgen Mittwoch treffen wir uns oben an der Teerstrasse. Werde so ab 17 Uhr da sein.
Wer vorher Zeit hat kann das Werkzeug aus dem Steinbruch mit hoch bringen.
Anlieger unterm Steinfeld fehlen noch, odere Anlieger sind aufzufüllen und den Wallride
wollt ich abbauen und wie geplant integrieren.

Wer erst später kann findet uns so ab 20 Uhr im Nassauer in der Altstadt.
Da können wir dann in gemütlicher Runde alles weitere diskutieren.
Hoffe auf zahlreiche Unterstützer...mit der Kneipenvariante sollte sich die Zielgruppe ja deutlich erhöhen!

Gruß Martin


----------



## HardRock07 (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leuts.

Wollte mal fragen, ob dieses WE gebuddelt wird.
Ich hab in der Woche leider gar keine zeit und hätte mal richtig Lust einen tag den Spaten zu schwingen.
Der 15. ist von mir auch schon mal vorgemerkt.

MfG Manu


----------



## sportfreund78 (9. Oktober 2011)

Heute werden nochmal einige Trailbauer vor Ort sein. So ab 13-14 Uhr vermutlich.
Wer Interesse hat vorbeizuschauen am besten an den Häusern im Eichenwäldchen parken und dann hochlaufen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## sportfreund78 (12. Oktober 2011)

Sind heute Im Bereich unteres Brombeerfeld/Hof zu finden. So ab 17 Uhr wohl die meisten.Schaufel, Hacke und was zum Verchten sind die Hauptwerkzeuge die gebraucht
werden.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (13. Oktober 2011)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Sind heute Im Bereich unteres Brombeerfeld/Hof zu finden.
> Gruß Martin



Brombeerfeld war ne echte Plackerei, oder? Habt Ihr jetzt mit den blauen Traversen angefangen?


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. Oktober 2011)

@thomas: am samstag ist ja der grosse ft-otw bautag. da wird die blaue line durchgeplant und erstellt.


----------



## nachtradler (13. Oktober 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Brombeerfeld war ne echte Plackerei, oder? Habt Ihr jetzt mit den blauen Traversen angefangen?


Freischneider und etwas Handarbeit, Kettensäge und Rechen, 4 Mann und 2 stunden Zeit. Ging also. Das einzige was genervt hat, war der Regen.


----------



## sportfreund78 (13. Oktober 2011)

Wobei wir ja noch net mit der blauen Linie angefangen haben sondern nur den Ausgang
rot abgeändert haben.

Hier mal ein Zwischenbericht für Samstag:

Treffpunkt ist um 10 Uhr am *Parkplatz* an den Häusern im Eichenwäldchen, Fürtherstr. 31, 66564 Ottweiler
Dort teilen wir die Teams ein und diejenigen, die oben arbeiten können von dort dann direkt Fahrgemeinschaften für hoch bilden damit möglichst wenige Autos auf den Wegen am Trail stehen. 
Da noch gefahren und gegrillt wird schaut bitte daß ihr pünklich seid und wir zügig starten können.
Wer später kommt schliesst sich einem Bautrupp auf der Strecke an.

Gruß Martin


----------



## 314 (13. Oktober 2011)

dabei!


----------



## kenblock96 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich auch!


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. Oktober 2011)

besucht uns doch mal auf facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Flowtrail-Ottweiler-Saar/167612833325793


----------



## sportfreund78 (15. Oktober 2011)

So für alle kurzentschlossenen...
Wir sind heute den ganzen Tag bei bestem Wetter am Trail zu finden.
Es werden mehrer Bautrupps auf der Strecke unterwegs sein-wer sich anschlissen mag einfach vorbeikommen!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Bikedude001 (15. Oktober 2011)

unn gibbet schon Bilder? Mirella hat schon welche hochgeladen..

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=273564686017636&set=a.273564056017699.70500.100000923203384&type=1&theater


----------



## Thandrius (16. Oktober 2011)

mhh, also ich aknn die bilder nicht angucken ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nachtradler (16. Oktober 2011)

Thandrius schrieb:


> mhh, also ich aknn die bilder nicht angucken ....



Musste bei Facebook angemeldet sein.
Hier ein paar von mir:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/43843


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. Oktober 2011)

dann gehts aber auch nicht. bei mir zumindest nicht.

EDIT: Ach doch, jetzt... Da müssen die Freundschaftskriterien erfüllt sein für


----------



## kenblock96 (16. Oktober 2011)

So Jungs  war ja ne wirklich gelungene Bauaktion. 

Wo bekommt man denn die Bilder des Fotografen her?

Und wann ist denn der nächste "IG Interne" Termin?


----------



## Thandrius (16. Oktober 2011)

jetz wo ich die bilder sehe führt kein weg dran vorbei 
ICH MUSS ZU EUCH BIKEN KOMMEN!
ich tränke den bodena uch mit genug blut, damit die trailgeister gnädig sind xD

ich nehme an mand arf sogar im winter fahren oder ?


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. Oktober 2011)

es sei gesagt, dass der trail nicht eröffnet ist. alle Fahrten unsererseits sind probefahrten. ein versicherungsschutz besteht deshalb auch nicht.


----------



## sportfreund78 (16. Oktober 2011)

Nach aktuellem Wetterbericht wäre am Mittwoch nächster Bautreff so ab halb fünf rum wieder. Im Anschluß könnte man ja diesmal wieder ein Marktbaguette ins Auge fassen um die letztes mal vernachlässigten "Apres Biker" auch miteinzubeziehen.


----------



## sportfreund78 (16. Oktober 2011)

So stellvertretend vor allem fürs gestrige "Team Steinbruch" das wirklich sehr viel Hintergrundarbeit geleistet hat, die im Biketrubel gerne übersehen wird ein Schnappschuß vom "Müllhaufen"
Es wurden etliche Schubkarren Müll aus dem Steinbruch entfernt und auch die Eternitplatten wurden vorsichtig geborgen. Ist glaub ein dickes Lob wert.
Auf dem Bild sindleider nur Andy und Manu aus dieser Gruppe. Den anderen auch nochmal vielen Dank!


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. Oktober 2011)

das nächste mal sollte ma net verzähle wenn grad bilder gemacht werden  schgugg schääl


----------



## nachtradler (16. Oktober 2011)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> So stellvertretend vor allem fürs gestrige "Team Steinbruch" das wirklich sehr viel Hintergrundarbeit geleistet hat, die im Biketrubel gerne übersehen wird ein Schnappschuß vom "Müllhaufen"
> Es wurden etliche Schubkarren Müll aus dem Steinbruch entfernt und auch die Eternitplatten wurden vorsichtig geborgen. Ist glaub ein dickes Lob wert.
> Auf dem Bild sindleider nur Andy und Manu aus dieser Gruppe. Den anderen auch nochmal vielen Dank!
> genau.


Hat wahrscheinlich kaum einer gesehen. Aber da ist richtig viel Müll rausgeschafft worden. Dank an die, die das gemacht haben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nachtradler (16. Oktober 2011)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Nach aktuellem Wetterbericht wäre am Mittwoch nächster Bautreff so ab halb fünf rum wieder. Im Anschluß könnte man ja diesmal wieder ein Marktbaguette ins Auge fassen um die letztes mal vernachlässigten "Apres Biker" auch miteinzubeziehen.


Wo hast du den her??? Meiner sagt Regen. Wenn nicht, bin ich ab fünf da.


----------



## 6TiWon (17. Oktober 2011)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Im Anschluß könnte man ja diesmal wieder ein Marktbaguette ins Auge fassen


si si senor...


----------



## Ransom Andy (17. Oktober 2011)

meiner sagt auch regen. aber fürs wochenende dürfts evtl n bisje trocken sein....


----------



## Bikedude001 (17. Oktober 2011)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Hat wahrscheinlich kaum einer gesehen. Aber da ist richtig viel Müll rausgeschafft worden. Dank an die, die das gemacht haben!!!


  Dem schliesse ich mich an.
@Andy: Kannst du mich zu der Ig hinzufügen ?


----------



## Ransom Andy (17. Oktober 2011)

jo, bei all dem müll kann man echt nen dicken hals kriegen. unter anderem war auch ein voller Ölfilter dabei.

@dude: mach ich dann nach der schul


----------



## nachtradler (17. Oktober 2011)

Melde mich fürs bauen unter der Woche ab. Bin krankgeschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poisonjaps (17. Oktober 2011)

Moin, war auf jedn fall lustich am samstach!
Danke für dat bild ralf, da habbich was zum angebn ;-)


----------



## sportfreund78 (17. Oktober 2011)

So ihr Wetterfrösche! Regen gibts morgen abend bis mittwoch früh.
Zum bauen wird es trocken sein. Ich plane mal zu kommen und bisl was zu machen.

Desweiteren bitte ich mal noch alle Interessenten sich die Homepage der DIMB anzusehen:

http://www.dimb.de/

Wer sich aus unserm Kreise vorstellen könnte 21 euro im Jahr dafür zu investieren schickt mir bitte eine PN.

Gruß Martin


----------



## nachtradler (18. Oktober 2011)

poisonjaps schrieb:


> Moin, war auf jedn fall lustich am samstach!
> Danke für dat bild ralf, da habbich was zum angebn ;-)


Welches meinst Du? ich kann es Dir in groß schicken. Melde Dich mal per PN


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (18. Oktober 2011)

Ja gefällt mir auch sehr gut was Ihr da leistet. 
Zum Glück bin ich mit meiner langen kranken Fresse auf keinem Bild zu sehen


----------



## supa-plautz (18. Oktober 2011)

Moin allerseits, ich würde , je nachdem wie ich mit dem lernen voran komme, mal mit ner schippe am Mittwoch vorbei kommen.


----------



## sportfreund78 (18. Oktober 2011)

Wetter ist gebucht für morgen. Wird ab halb fünf gebaut im unteren Teil-also Treffpunkt im Wald an Fußgängerampel bzw dort auf der Strecke.
Bis morgen...


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (18. Oktober 2011)

...bis morje,Schubkarre vonnöten?


----------



## Holzbock (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo ihr Trailbauer,

ich habe in den letzten Wochen eure Aktivitäten im Forum verfolgt.Tolle Sache die ihr da macht. Der Thomas war ja auch schon bei euch und hat euch bestimmt wichtige Tipps gegeben. Wenn ihr Hilfe braucht, bin auch ich gerne bereit eine Schaufel oder Hacke in die Hand zu nehmen.
Bei Bedarf bitte melden unter [email protected] oder im Forum.

Gruß
Marino


----------



## sportfreund78 (19. Oktober 2011)

Schubkarre ist vor Ort. Bis später


----------



## X-Präsi (19. Oktober 2011)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Desweiteren bitte ich mal noch alle Interessenten sich die Homepage der DIMB anzusehen:
> 
> http://www.dimb.de/
> 
> ...



Martin hat in den Zeilen oben das Thema DIMB IG angesprochen und mich gebeten, hier kurz dazu etwas zu schreiben. 

DIMB IGs sind regionale Interessengemeinschaften der DIMB. Davon haben wir derzeit 26 STück in Deutschland (siehe www.dimb.de / Rubrik "IGs"). Z.B. die DIMB IG Rhein-Nahe. Diese kümmert sich in erster Linie um den Flowtrail Stromberg, organisiert, vernetzt und bündelt die Biker der Region, veranstaltet Touren und Fahrtechniktrainings rund um den Flowtrail. 
Sie ist auch der Ansprechpartner für Behörden und andere Institutionen, die zu beteiligen sind. Und gerade die Behörden wollen immer einen festen Ansprechpartner und keinen "losen Haufen". Genau so ist das auch in Ottweiler. 

Eine DIMB IG als Organisationsform für den Betrieb des "Flowtrail Ottweiler", hätte folgende Vorteile:

- sie wäre der feste Ansprechpartner für alle Beteiligten und bündelt die Kräfte
- sie bekommt die Vertragsmuster, Druckvorlagen für Schilder etc. von der DIMB zur Verfügung gestellt
- die Versicherung der Strecke und auch von Tourveranstaltungen der IG würde über die DIMB geregelt und finanziert
- es gibt Unterstützung durch juristisches und bauliches Knowhow
- die DIMB hilft bei der Vermarktung der Strecke, damit sie nicht nur gut (das macht Ihr schon) sondern auch populär und erfolgreich beworben wird (wir haben die Kontakte und die Möglichkeiten)
- wir können (sofern Interesse bei Euch vorhanden) bundesweite Sponsoren ins Spiel bringen, die ggfs. einen Teil zum Streckenunterhalt beitragen
- Ihr bekämt ein IG-Budget eingerichtet, das ihr mit Euren Sponsoringeinnahmen vom Trail auffüllen könnt. Daraus kann dann z.B. der Unterhalt der Strecke finanziert werden.
- Ihr erspart Euch den ganzen üblichen Vereinskram mit Vorstand, Kassenwart,  Schriftführer, Beisitzer etc. und den ganzen Verwaltungswust, den Ihr bei einer Gründung eines Vereins hättet. Ihr müsstet für die DIMB IG lediglich einen Sprecher und Stellvertreter wählen und ein paar Spielregeln befolgen (nix schlimmes). 
- Solltet Ihr Euer touristisches "Ottweiler-Paket" auch mit Touren aufwerten wollen, würden die IG-Guides eine Trailscoutausbildung von der DIMB spendiert bekommen (bis zu 2 pro Jahr und IG!). 

So, das wars dann erst einmal zu den Vorteilen, die eine DIMB IG mit sich bringen würde. In Stromberg hat es sich bewährt. Ihr könnt Euch ja mal überlegen, ob das was für Euch ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (19. Oktober 2011)

jieah! klingt alles richtig gut..

also, ich wär definitiv dafür und würd mich auch als trailscout zur verfügung stellen


----------



## supa-plautz (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab zwar noch nix zu dem ganzen beigetragen, finde aber auch es hört sich gut an. In 2 Wochen ist meine letzte Prüfung gelaufen und ich bin dann für alle Schandtaten bereit.


----------



## kenblock96 (19. Oktober 2011)

Gibts jetzt ne große Abstimmung wer dafür ist?
Am besten würden wir mal nochmal nen Bautermin mit allen machen und danach entscheiden. Für mich stehts zwar jetzt schon fest aber müssen ja denk ich ma doch die Meisten dafür sein...was sie aber bestimmt sind  wie wärs denn wenn wir am Samstag so was wie ne Versammlung aufm Trail organisieren?


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. Oktober 2011)

wie wärs wenn wir diese diskussion in der IG weiterführen?


----------



## Lukas92 (19. Oktober 2011)

bei den soulridern ist gerade wieder ein bautag (5.11) ins gespräch gekommen...


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Thandrius (19. Oktober 2011)

i like it!
ich denke ich komm wenn gutes wetter am wochenende ist mal vorbei, fahren.
und natürlich auch meien teil beim bauen leisten ;D


----------



## go-now (20. Oktober 2011)

Ottweiler Zeitung - Freitag, 14. Oktober 2011:


----------



## Maui (20. Oktober 2011)

Build&Ride II.
und los gehts .. wir kommen 

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=190843747660893


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (20. Oktober 2011)

Und wieder ein Tag an dem Ich nicht arbeiten gehen werde 
5.11. ist schon mal vorgemerkt!


----------



## Bikedude001 (20. Oktober 2011)

Von der ING Diba gibts 1000,- Euro für einen Verein mit den meisten Stimmen.
.... und weil wir ein geiler Verein sind .... https://verein.ing-diba.de/sport/66386/soulrider-ev-


----------



## mondraker-biker (21. Oktober 2011)

sooo, bin dann nach 2 wochen holz spalten wieder "on air"
am 05.11. ist also "pflichttermin"


----------



## Thandrius (26. Oktober 2011)

werden die 1000, nich in den Pumtrack gestopft, naja egal hauptsache es wird was fürs biken gebaut, 3 stimmen von mir


----------



## Bikedude001 (26. Oktober 2011)

Genau die sind für den Pumptrack. Vom Verein gibbet noch 1000,- dazu !
Hamm heute die 1000,- geknackt!
Danke für die Stimmen!


----------



## Thandrius (27. Oktober 2011)

hab sogar 3 mal gevotet, einfach wegen der tatsache das die gegend hier ein Schwarzes loch für biker ist ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (3. November 2011)

sooooo, jetzt mal noch einen eindringlichen aufruf für das date am samstag am trail zur aktion "build and bike"!

treffpunkt 10 uhr unten am steinbruch sprich an den häusern im eichenwäldchen.

sagt mal an!


----------



## kenblock96 (3. November 2011)

Werd da sein  Ich wär ma dafür das man hier mal ne Art Liste erstellt für Samstag...wegen den Bauwerken die getätigt werden sollen.
Mal ne Grobe Richtung weil ja bestimmt nedd jeder ans Eichenwäldchen kommt!


----------



## 314 (3. November 2011)

Wie ist der Status bezüglich des unteren Teils? Werden jetzt Schubkarren gebraucht?


----------



## sportfreund78 (4. November 2011)

moin,
am Samstag brauchen wir im unteren Teil ein paar Schubkarren zum Erde fahren,
2 Stück sind schon da. Ansonsten wird die zerstörte Barriere oben erneuert
und insgesamt aufgeräumt und ein paar Anlieger noch fertiggestellt.
Bis morgen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## mondraker-biker (4. November 2011)

tach, es werden wohl einige leute kommen, aber weiss jemand, ob die soulrider auch am start sind!


----------



## 314 (4. November 2011)

Ja sind wir.


----------



## poisonjaps (4. November 2011)

denn ma viel spass morgen, ich muss leider schaffen...


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. November 2011)

Ich bau morgen ne neue Barriere.... aus eine 60cm dicken Eiche !


----------



## 314 (4. November 2011)

Aber säg bloss vorsichtig, du bist ja noch in der Probezeit! Einmal bei rot drübergesägt...


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. November 2011)

.... unn weg iss die Karte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## go-now (8. November 2011)

Ottweiler Zeitung - 4.11.2011


----------



## mondraker-biker (8. November 2011)

imageverbesserung at it's best!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. November 2011)

Sauber



mondraker-biker schrieb:


> imageverbesserung at it's best!


----------



## zwente (8. November 2011)

na wenn ich das bild ma ned kenne?
kommst ma nach Ottweiler wenn ich wieder gesund bin?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. November 2011)

Eeeeh Zwente
Wie wenn du wieder gesund bist??
Wassn los? 



zwente schrieb:


> na wenn ich das bild ma ned kenne?
> kommst ma nach Ottweiler wenn ich wieder gesund bin?


----------



## <NoFear> (10. November 2011)

Hat der ZWENTE ned die FRECKKKK ? 

(... gute Besserung ! )


----------



## zwente (10. November 2011)

doch hadder, mittelohrentzündung un all so kappes....
aber next woch soll ich wieder ready for trailriding sein!!!

thx


----------



## X-Präsi (14. November 2011)

Tach liebe Leutz!

Seid Ihr seit meinem Besucht gut voran gekommen? Wann lohnt sich der nächste Besuch (mit Flow-Test-Ride versteht sich  )


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. November 2011)

joap, sind vorangekommen...

am samstag erst hab ich mit martin besprochen, dass wir demnächst ein ottweiler invitational starten und die stromberger "brüder und schwestern" einladen. zum ausprobieren und feedbacken  erfahrungsaustausch und so weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (14. November 2011)

Die Brüder und Schwestern sind schon ganz heiß drauf


----------



## sportfreund78 (15. November 2011)

Allerdings wäre es vielleicht noch reizvoller wenn wir die blaue Linie vorher noch
fertig haben. Aber der Bestand ist schon ganz gut mittlererweile.
Vielleicht wollen ja aber auch ein paar Brüder und Schwestern an der blauen Linie
mitwirken und sind natürlich jederzeit willkommen.
Denke am Samstag könnt man nochmal bauen.


----------



## kenblock96 (15. November 2011)

Also alle von Stromberg ab nach Ottweiler  
Wann am Samstag?! werd (wahrscheinlich) bissjen bauen und fahre komme  Aber zu erst die arbeit


----------



## X-Präsi (16. November 2011)

Wir stecken gerade mitten drin im NoJokesTrailbau. Deswegen wird das wohl erst mit ner Reise nach dem Schnee. Is aber auch schee  Für Tipps zur blauen und roten Line ists ja dann sicherlich auch noch nicht zu spät


----------



## nachtradler (16. November 2011)

Habe das ganze ins Planerische geschrieben.


----------



## sportfreund78 (23. November 2011)

Werden am Samstag den nächsten Bautermin ins Auge fassen.
Wetter sollte gut bleiben. Hoffen auf rege Beteiligung!
Treffpunkt im "Fichtenwäldchen" oberhalb der Fußgängerampel.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poisonjaps (24. November 2011)

vlt schaff ichs nochma, versprechn kannich nix...
hätte ma auto u frei, vorraussetzungen sinn also ganz gut...


----------



## sportfreund78 (26. November 2011)

Der "harte Kern" hat heut im Fichtenwäldchen gebaut. Wär schön auch mal ein paar von den Leuten beim Bauen zu sehen die man sonst nur mit Helm und Bike sieht...
Umso schneller könnte man dann gemeinsam fahren wenn wir fertig sind.


----------



## mondraker-biker (26. November 2011)

genau sooo...

und wie sieht's morgen mitm fahren aus?


----------



## Flipwhip-team (4. Dezember 2011)

wie schauts us, samstag/sonntag  jemand da?

dann komm ich euch mal besuchen


----------



## sportfreund78 (6. Dezember 2011)

hi flipwhip,

haben grad nen Baustop am trail aber vielleicht findet sich ja jemand der dir die Sache zeigen kann. Ich bin nicht vor Ort.

Gruß Martin


----------



## sportfreund78 (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels und erstmal ein Gutes Neues Jahr 2012 - kann ja eigentlich nur gut werden, da wir unseren Trail in diesem Frühjahr eröffnen wollen.

Hier mal ein kurzer Überblick:

Wir haben uns als "IG Saar" bei der DIMB e.V registriert um uns in geordneter Struktur um den Trail kümmern zu können. Jeder der uns hierbei unterstützen mag ist herzlich willkommen. Wer ebenfalls mit dem Gedanken spielt sich der DIMB e.V. anzuschliessen findet nützliche Infos hier   www.dimb.de 

Desweiteren wollen wir diese Woche vor Ort die weiteren Baumaßnahmen besprechen, so daß es auch bald wieder einen Bautermin geben wird.

Außerdem haben wir eine Domain reserviert um eine eigene Internetplatform
zu haben, auf der wir uns präsentieren können. Wenn hier jemand fit am PC ist und Lust hat mitzuwirken meldet euch!

Ansonsten wünsche ich uns allen einen guten Start ins neue Bikejahr!

Gruß Martin


----------



## nachtradler (16. Januar 2012)

Schließ mich den Wünschen an und freue mich über die guten Neuigkeiten.


----------



## sportfreund78 (17. Januar 2012)

Ab sofort sind wir die *IG Saar* im DIMB e.V.


----------



## Holzbock (17. Januar 2012)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Ab sofort sind wir die *IG Saar* im DIMB e.V.


 
Hallo,

herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ich freue mich sehr, dass wir jetzt auch eine IG Saarland haben

Die DIMB und das IBC DIMB Racing Team freuen sich auf die kommende Zusammenarbeit.

Grüße aus Habkirchen
Marino


----------



## mondraker-biker (18. Januar 2012)

nochmal hier im öffentlichen:

heute gabs ein treffen am trail/brombeerfeld mit dem stadtvertreter und martin, tim und mir, um die weitere vorgehensweise festzulegen. wenn es das wetter erlaubt, werden wir den nächsten bautermin bekanntgeben.

wir freuen uns auf weitere unterstützung und, da wir jetzt auch die ig saar im dimb sind, über weitere neue mitglieder und freunde!

gruss jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (18. Januar 2012)

und vergesst nicht unsere facebook seite


----------



## HardRock07 (27. Januar 2012)

+++ Samstag 28.01.2012 Bautermin +++

Hallo Leute!

Hier auch noch mal kurzfristig die Ankündigung des morgigen Bautages in Ottweiler.
Morgen früh um 10 Uhr gehts vom Haus am Eichenwäldchen wieder in den Wald um den Spaten zu schwingen.

Wer also lust hat mit zu buddeln, darf sich morgen gerne mit einklinken.


See ya on Trail

Manu


----------



## go-now (27. Januar 2012)

Ottweiler Zeitung, 27. Januar 2012, S. 6 (sorry für das "zu finden", ein Verb zuviel)


----------



## HardRock07 (27. Januar 2012)

Yeah!!! 

Das Bild wurde direkt mal abgespeichert.
Sehr schön.


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. Januar 2012)

Sehr geil !


----------



## 6TiWon (30. Januar 2012)

na klasse, das geht ja richtig gut los in 2012. dann sollten wir es doch bis zum offiziellen eröffnungstermin schaffen, die strecke "fertig" zustellen...


----------



## raddüdel (30. Januar 2012)

Saarbrücker Zeitung  Montag 30.01.2012


----------



## Flo.B (31. Januar 2012)

Sogar Titelseite 'Neunkircher Teil'.


----------



## Sarrois (31. Januar 2012)

Flo.B schrieb:


> Sogar Titelseite 'Neunkircher Teil'.


 
Wann? Heute?
Ich muss dann meinen Eltern Bescheid geben damit die das aufheben

Ich kann nur sagen Chapeau vor Eurer Arbeit,
wenn ich mal wieder zu Hause bin, komm ich vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Südwind (31. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen Chapeau vor Eurer Arbeit,
> wenn ich mal wieder zu Hause bin, komm ich vorbei




Sag Bescheid, vllt komm ich dann mit!


----------



## Sarrois (31. Januar 2012)

Südwind schrieb:


> Sag Bescheid, vllt komm ich dann mit!


 
Jo Ralf,

ich geb auf jeden Fall Bescheid, meinen Bruder schleifen wir da auch mit, den Rentner
Ich hoffe ja daß ich diese Woche den Rahmen vom Pulvern zurück bekomme, dann ist in zwei Wochen Roll-Out


----------



## Südwind (31. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ... meinen Bruder schleifen wir da auch mit, den Rentner



Jepp, das machen wir, wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## poisonjaps (1. Februar 2012)

war ja klar dass sich die saarbrücker zeitung den hässlichsten vogel aussucht fürs grosse bild... ;-)


----------



## HardRock07 (1. Februar 2012)

Tja, stichst halt etwas aus der Menge raus  . Allerdings bringt der bart sehr geil die fahrdynamik rüber, wie Ich finde


----------



## -Gizmo- (1. Februar 2012)

Na das hört sich doch mal gut an und sieht vor allem schonma schick aus. 
Da bekommt man als Pfälzer noch nen Grund ab uns an ma wieder ins Saarland zu fahren 
Ich hoff dass euch (nachdem ihr die behördlichen Hürden genommen habt) nix mehr in die Quere kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (1. Februar 2012)

jou, scheener artikel und erst die bilda

stimmt, keiner könnte die fahrdynamik besser rüber bringen als unser "japser" in diesem naturanlieger nach den drops...

see you on flowtrail


----------



## HardRock07 (2. Februar 2012)

So Leute. 

Nächster Bautermin Samstag den 04.02.2012!

Treffpun kt wird wohl das Brombeerfeld sein. Geplant sind Freischneidearbeiten. Also Fichtenmopped und eventuell Heckenschere und Spitzhacke mitbringen.

See ya!

MfG Manu


----------



## go-now (3. Februar 2012)

Vorgeschlagener Logoentwurf der DIMB (entsprechend dem Logo vom Stromberg):








Gerrit


----------



## crazyeddie (3. Februar 2012)

ich würde den gezeichneten "trail" entweder in die schrift integrieren, z.b. aus dem ersten L in flowtrail und dem O in ottweiler, oder die schrift ganz unberührt lassen (trail links/rechts daneben oder ganz weglassen). natürlich wissen hier alle was gemeint ist und der ottweilerer bürger, der so ein schild im wald sieht, auch. aber wenn man ganz zaghaft im hinterkopf behält, dass man ja vielleicht den ein oder anderen aus dem umland anlocken will, dann sollte man doch den ortsnamen auf den ersten blick erkennen können, auch wenn das logo vielleicht nur als autoaufkleber an einem vorbeifährt.


----------



## Tob1as (3. Februar 2012)

Glückwunsch an die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit!

Hätte nie gedacht einen so positiven Rad-bezogenen Artikel zu lesen.
Da könnte man den Leuten von der SZ ja Journalismus vorwerfen !

Da habt ihr was tolles (war ja schon mal testen),
passt schön drauf auf !

Ich würde auch eine Kaffekasse begrüßen, zB an der Eröffnung,
die dann vll an irgendwas gespendet wird.
(zB einen örtlichen Getränkemarkt  )


----------



## mascha74 (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
ist die Strecke kürzer geworden als früher geplant? In dem SZ-Artikel endet der Trail vor der Hauptstraße. Was ist denn aus dem Stück Eichenwäldchen/ Seid Getrost geworden? 
Grüße...


----------



## hermilein (6. Februar 2012)

wen`s interessiert:

heute - 06.02.2012 - ist ein in Wort und Bild sehr ähnlicher Artikel in der Saarbrücker Zeitung.
Zeitung für das Köllertal- Nachbarkreise, Seite C7

mfG
hermilein


----------



## sportfreund78 (7. Februar 2012)

Wir treffen uns am Freitag Mittag 13 Uhr an der alten Ottweiler Straße
um bisl zu schaffen. Freischneiden und Holz wegräumen.

@hermilein: kannst du den Artikel scannen und einstellen?


----------



## hermilein (7. Februar 2012)

ui,
nä, die Zeitung hat schon geheizt

mfG
hermilein


----------



## go-now (7. Februar 2012)

SZ 6.02.2012 (Lokalteil Köllertal):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (7. Februar 2012)

auf go-no ist doch verlass.
@ alle baumeister: muss mich für fr. ausklinken, da ich in die alpen zum höhentraining fahre. beim nächsten bt bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## sportfreund78 (10. Februar 2012)

---BAUTERMIN------BAUTERMIN------BAUTERMIN------BAUTERMIN---

Heute, Freitag 13 Uhr,  treffen wir uns an der alten Ottweiler Straße (Teerweg oberhalb Brombeerfeld)
um bisl zu schaffen. Freischneiden und Holz wegräumen. Rechen und Hacken wären noch gut um das Geäst auf die Seite zu ziehen.


----------



## IcaroZero (13. Februar 2012)

Huhu!

Ich hätte da nen Kollegen der als Reporter beim SR-Fernsehen arbeitet.
Dem hatte ich vor ein paar Tagen mal die ganzen Zeitungsartikel zuschickt. Er war eigentlich ganz angetan von der Sache.

Ich hab über den Winter ein wenig den Überblick verloren. Wenn wir mal wieder vor Ort sind und ein "Experte" dabei ist, der die Details besser kennt (@Martin), könnten wir ihn mal gemeinsam anrufen und einen Termin ausmachen. Eröffnungstag wäre natürlich ideal.


Gruß
Sascha


----------



## kenblock96 (14. Februar 2012)

Fein fein 

Wann wird wieder gebaut?


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. Februar 2012)

kenblock96 schrieb:


> Fein fein
> 
> Wann wird wieder gebaut?



ständig, nasebär....


----------



## supa-plautz (14. Februar 2012)

Mach gleich Feierabend und werd mal spontan noch etwas im Fichtenwäldchen aufräumen gehen. Werd morgen wohl auch so gegen 16.00 dort aufschlagen. Wenn noch jemand spontan Zeit und Lust hat mich würde es nicht stören....


----------



## supa-plautz (15. Februar 2012)

...und auch heut werd ich wieder an der Strecke im Fichtenwäldchen sein und im oberen Bereich Totholz wegräumen...Hilfe ist gern gesehen...


----------



## mondraker-biker (17. Februar 2012)

bautermin:  morgen früh 10 uhr unten am trail!

schaffts euch bei!!!


----------



## Backto (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
erstmal Hut ab zu diesem tollen Projekt, habe leider erst vor ein paar Tagen davon erfahren und war dann heute gleich mal vor Ort um meine Hilfe anzubieten. Das Ende des Trails habe ich auch gleich gefunden leider war ich wohl zu spät, denn außer viel Schlamm war keiner da  Den Anfang des Trails habe ich vergeblich gesucht!?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny-Park (18. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute, klasse Aktion mit dem Trail in OTW, hab in der Zeitung von diesem Projekt gehört und bin total davon angetan....
Ich würde euch gerne helfen an dem Trail zu bauen, kann mir jemand verraten wann und wo ihr euch das nächste mal trefft, dann würde ich auch gerne mitanpacken....

viele Grüße


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (18. Februar 2012)

@jonny-park,backto

Ich empfehle euch der Interessengemeinschaft
"Legalize Trailbau Ottweiler" beizutreten!
(verwaltet von Ransom Andy)
Grüsse


----------



## mondraker-biker (19. Februar 2012)

moin, wenn morgen so um elf trotz oder wegen fasching ein paar leute zeit hätten, könnten wir uns oben am asphaltweg, alte ottweilerstr., treffen!

bitte um rückmeldung...


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. Februar 2012)

wir sind morgen leider geburtstagstechnisch indisponiert. :/


----------



## sportfreund78 (22. Februar 2012)

*---Achtung**---Achtung**---Achtung**---Achtung**---Achtung**---Achtung**---


Da es leider immernoch ein paar wenige Biker gibt die auch bei den aktuell sehr schlammigen Verhältnissen die Strecke befahren hier nochmal die Bitte: Sprecht jeden den Ihr trefft darauf an und appeliert an die Vernunft! Es macht zum einen sicher wenig Spaß durch den Morast zu pflügen und verlängert zum anderen die Bauzeit und zerstört die Anlieger.

Die Strecke ist gesperrt!
*


----------



## 6TiWon (22. Februar 2012)

was soll das mit der befahrerei im schlamm und morast, wenn trotz verbotsschilder nichts beachtet wird!! und die strecke malträtiert wird. dann ist sicherlich niemandem geholfen. kommt doch lieber zum aufräumen und helfen. genug zu tun gibt es immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (23. Februar 2012)

*---Bautermin---Bautermin---Bautermin---Bautermin---Bautermin**---*

Wann: Freitag, 26.02.2012, 16 Uhr       Samstag, 25.02.2012   11.00 Uhr
Wo: Treffpunkt am Ende des Trails (im Wald hinter Fußgängerampel)
Parken: auf dem Parkplatz gegenüber "Häuser im Eichenwäldchen"
Mitbringen: Grabwerkzeuge, Handschuhe, gute Laune
Baustelle ist je nach Bodenverhältnissen Fichtenwald oder Brombeerfeld,
wer also verspätet ist findet uns aufm Trail.


*---Bautermin**---Bautermin**---Bautermin**---Bautermin**---Bautermin**---*


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Februar 2012)

Folgender Artikel macht MUT!!!


*Frühlingserwachen in Deutschland: Strecke des Heidelberg Freeride e.V. (Interview mit Vorstand Rainer Schönfeld) und Borderline in Freiburg legalisiert *

Freeride Strecke in Heidelberg


----------



## sportfreund78 (24. Februar 2012)

*Treffpunkt morgen, Freitag ist oben an der Teerstraße und nicht an der Fußgängerampel.  Bauen im "Brombeerfeld"
*


----------



## Big L. (26. Februar 2012)

Servus Leutz!
Wann ist denn bei euch offizielle Traileröffnung?


----------



## sportfreund78 (1. März 2012)

*---Bautermin**---Bautermin**---Bautermin**---Bautermin**---Bautermin---


Samstag , 4.2.2012   wird im Brombeerfeld unterhalb der Teerstarsse nochmal gebaut.
Treefpunkt ab 11 Uhr vor Ort
*


----------



## Big L. (1. März 2012)

Danke für die Antwort....


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. März 2012)

Hi L.

Vor lauter lauter den Post übersehen...

Geplante Eröffnung soll der 5. Mai sein.


----------



## Backto (1. März 2012)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> *---Bautermin**---Bautermin**---Bautermin**---Bautermin**---Bautermin---
> 
> 
> Samstag , 4.2.2012   wird im Brombeerfeld unterhalb der Teerstarsse nochmal gebaut.
> ...




Dann noch schnell ab in den Keller ne Zeitmaschine bauen


----------



## 6TiWon (2. März 2012)

hi sportfreund78, du meinst bestimmt datumsmässig der DRITTE DRITTE...


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. März 2012)

3.3. natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (2. März 2012)

Vielleicht sollt man immer kleine Fehler einbauen...da werdet ihr ja richtig wach;-)

Natürlich habt ihr recht! Sehen uns dann morgen...


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (6. März 2012)

Hi, 

am Mittwoch wäre ein Bautermin angesetzt im Fichtenwäldchen, buddeln biken und Ballaver ab 15 Uhr


----------



## 6TiWon (7. März 2012)

und am samstag wie immer so ab 11 uhr mit reichlich elan ans werk.


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. März 2012)

so siehts aus. samstag tabularasa in fichtenwald...


----------



## sportfreund78 (13. März 2012)

*---Bautermin**---Bautermin**---Bautermin**---Bautermin**---Bautermin---

Mittwoch, 13.03.2012 ab 16 Uhr im Fichtenwald (Ende Trail, Fußgängerampel)

Samstag, 17.03.2012 ab 11 Uhr im Fichtenwald

*Rafft euch auf und helft uns die letzten Baustellen anzugehen damit wir pünktlich
eröffnen können.


----------



## sportfreund78 (17. März 2012)

*Achtung*

Heute Samstag, 17.03.2012 wird doch im Brombeerfeld gearbeitet.
Bitte alle Kurzentschlossenen und Nachzügler direkt hochkommen.
Ich werd um elf am Treffpunkt Fußgängerampel sein um alle zu informieren
die das hier nicht mehr lesen.
Bis nacher...


----------



## sportfreund78 (18. März 2012)

Großes Dankeschön an alle Helfer von gestern! Hat super geklappt und ging richtig
was voran. Mittwoch und Samstag werden weiterhin die Bautage sein und bei 
den Fortschritt von gestern sollte der Erüffngstermin zu schaffen sein!


----------



## sportfreund78 (19. März 2012)

Für alle die nicht regelmäßig Sr3 Saarlandwelle hören hier mal der etwas mit Bildern
aufbereitete Radiobericht, der am Donnertag, 15.März gesendet wurde:


Diese Woche Dienstag oder Mittwoch wird im SR Fernsehen im Aktuellen Bericht
im Sportteil ebenfalls ein Beitrag gesendet werden.

Nächster Bautermin ist dann *Mittwoch, 21.03.2012* ab 16 Uhr im *Brombeerfeld*


----------



## Flo.B (20. März 2012)

Hi.
Ich bin leider erst wieder nächste Woche Samstag dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (22. März 2012)

und noch mit bewegten Bildern:

http://sr-mediathek.sr-online.de/beitrag_Video.php?id=10971&autoplay=1&startvid=12


----------



## mondraker-biker (22. März 2012)

mmmh, ich seh's immer wieder gerne


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. März 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ALhKCb1qeo"]FlowTrail_Ottweiler.mov      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## mondraker-biker (22. März 2012)

sehr schön, andy


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. März 2012)

ich habs nicht gemacht, nur gepostet  ist von einem der kameramänners, die am samstag da waren.


----------



## HardRock07 (22. März 2012)

Oha..... Na da hab ich was verpasst. Sehhhhhhhhhhr geile Aktion!

@ Jürgen, Da haste wohl einen der besten dokumentierten Stürze überhaupt. Alles ganz geblieben ? 

Werd mal versuchen nächste Woche noch was zu reißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IcaroZero (22. März 2012)

Sehr cool , da war aber ein Profi am Werk.


----------



## sportfreund78 (22. März 2012)

Das motiviert doch mal net schlecht für die letzten Bauarbeiten. Toller Schnitt!

Samstag wären ein paar Schubkarren von Vorteil um die neu gelieferte Erde zu verteilen.

*Treffpunkt Samstag, 24.03.2012   11.00 Uhr Teerstrasse/Brombeerfeld*

Wenn wir wieder so gut vorankommen wie letzte Woche ist sicher noch Zeit für die ein oder andere Testfahrt.


----------



## mondraker-biker (22. März 2012)

@manu: danke der nachfrage, kennste das berühmte unkraut, das einfach nicht vergehen will aber ansonsten haste recht, perfekt dokumentiert und wohl viel gesehen


----------



## sportfreund78 (28. März 2012)

*---Bautermine---Bautermine**---Bautermine**---Bautermine**---Bautermine---

*Ich erinnere nochmal an unsere Bautermine Mittwochs ab 16 Uhr
und Samstags ab 11 Uhr.

Treffpunkte bitte jeweils kurz vorher hier verabreden.
*Heute Mittwoch* treffen wir uns im Wald hinter der *Fußgängerampel* 
bei den "Häusern im Eichenwäldchen"


----------



## nachtradler (28. März 2012)

@martin: Heute klappt bei mir leider nicht. Was wir am Freitag angedacht hatten wegen der Orga muss ich leider auch absagen. Bin in nächster Zeit vom Job her öfter unterwegs und die Wochenenden sind auch ziemlich geblockt(bin ja auch noch Handballschiri). Dadurch ist bei mir auch der 05.05. nachmittags schon belegt. Sollte halt immer einen Terminplaner bei mir haben. Wenns zwischendurch klappt, bin ich aber da.


----------



## Wassertrinker (28. März 2012)

Hallo, 

letzen Sommer bin ich das erste mal hier im Forum auf euch aufmerksam geworden. 
Nachdem in Youtube einige Clips stehen, stellt sich die Frage, wann der Trail denn offiziell eröffnet. Wann ist es denn soweit?


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (28. März 2012)

...alles Testfahrten 
5.5.  ist geplante Eröffnung


----------



## 6TiWon (28. März 2012)

@wassertrinker: wenn du uns fachmännisch unterstützt, gehts noch viel schneller voran. wir sind um jede bauliche hilfe froh, die mit anpackt und nicht nur....


----------



## Wassertrinker (28. März 2012)

@ 6tiWon: Nicht nur was?! Schwingt in deinem Kommentar eine gewisser Unterton mit, der mir etwas unterstellen möchte?!

Dann bitte werf mal einen Blick unter mein Benutzerbild. Ich komme aus Bingen. 150 km Fahrt um einen Nachmittag zu schaufeln ist schon eine Hausnummer!
Übrigens helfe ich, wann immer ich Zeit habe in Stromberg am Bau des Flowtrails mit! Hast du da schonmal geholfen?! ;-)

Ich hoffe das Thema hat sich damit geklärt. Falls baulich nicht beteiligte Besucher  denn erwünscht sind, würde ich nämlich nach der offiziellen Eröffnung gerne mal einen Tag auf eurem Flowtrail verbringen!


----------



## zwente (28. März 2012)

@ mnm: Wenn dus irgendwie beruflich, privat und mit deiner Lust einrichten kannst doch mal den Trail zu besuchen (nach Eröffnung versteht sich ) wiederhol deinen Kommentar mal bitte in Anwesenheit der Trailbauer.


Genau solche Aussagen provozieren 6tiwon's Unterton - auch wenn dieser ganz bestimmt nicht böse gemeint war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (28. März 2012)

@wassertrinker: eröffnung ist am 5.mai! ab dann ist die strecke der öffentlichkeit zugänglich und wir freuen uns auf alle besucher - ob sie nun mitgeschaufelt haben, oder nicht

@mnm: kompliment, bist nen cooler typ...


----------



## Flo.B (28. März 2012)

@alle.
'Gehate' oder 'Beef' um es im Hip Hop Jargon zu sagen, bringt die Strecke auch nicht weiter. Ich arbeite gerne am Trail und ich arbeite auch irgendwie für die, die vielleicht nicht helfen können, etc. 
Mir ist es relativ Latte wer später wie viel geholfen hat, wenn am Ende der Trail im einem positiven Licht steht. Das gegenseitige Anmachen wirft eher ein negatives Bild darauf. Das sollte bedacht werden.


----------



## brillenboogie (28. März 2012)

word!


----------



## 6TiWon (29. März 2012)

@ flo. b und boggie: dito.

erwünscht sind selbstverständlich alle besucher gerne. kein persönlicher angriff von mir. 
also damit es jetzt alle mitbekommen: geplante offizielle ERÖFFUNG ist am 05. Mai 2012
vorher ist noch soviel zu tun. ich werd in zukunft öffentlich nix mehr sagen zum thema flowtrail.


----------



## <NoFear> (2. April 2012)

Trailbau vom 31.03.2012:


----------



## 21XC12 (2. April 2012)

Sieht SUPER aus!!! Ich freue mich schon euch in Ottweiler zu besuchen und euren Flowtrail zu testen!


----------



## passpartout (3. April 2012)

Hi Leute, wie sehen denn die Baupläne über Ostern aus? Ich könnte nämlich z.B. an Karfreitag ganz gut.... aber ganz alleine will ich da natürlich auch nicht hin.


----------



## brillenboogie (3. April 2012)

morgen/mittwoch ab 16 h treffpunkt unten an der strecke ende fichtenwäldchen!
freitag wird bei mir nix...


----------



## sportfreund78 (11. April 2012)

*---Bautermin---Bautermin---Bautermin---Bautermin**---Bautermin---



Treffen uns heute, 11.04.2012 um 16 Uhr unten bei der Fußgängerampel,
sind dann wohl im Steinbruch
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mob__ (11. April 2012)

Ich würde gerne wieder Bauen kommen.
Steh allerdings kurz vor meinem abschluss, für mich gibt es nur noch Bücher und Word


----------



## Holzbock (11. April 2012)

Ich werde heute auch kommen und euch mal helfen (wird auch mal Zeit).
Bin um 16.00 Uhr an der Fußgänger Ampel.

Gruß
Marino


----------



## JensDr. (11. April 2012)

Ich bin auch am Start, wird allerdings etwas später ;-)


----------



## mondraker-biker (11. April 2012)

Ich bin auch  um 16 Uhr da!


----------



## sportfreund78 (13. April 2012)

*---Bautermin---Bautermin---Bautermin---Bautermin**---Bautermin---



Samstag, 14.04.2012 um 11 Uhr unten bei der Fußgängerampel,
sind dann wohl im Steinbruch.
*Wär gut wenn noch bisl Werkzeug mitgebracht wird, da wir im Moment
sowohl oben als auch unten arbeiten. Gebraucht werden Kettensäge, Hammer, Nägel(100mm)
dicker Hammer für Erdspieße und das übliche Grabwerkzeug...


----------



## mondraker-biker (13. April 2012)

Nägel bring ich mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (13. April 2012)

komme auch und bringe alles obengenannte mit, 100er nägel hab ich aber glaub nicht mehr sooo viele


----------



## sportfreund78 (14. April 2012)

War ein super Bautag bei tollem Wetter heute. vielen dank allen Helfern!


----------



## jonas179 (15. April 2012)

muss sagen, dass das alles echt klasse aussieht 
mal ne frage, wer ist alles aus dem raum blieskastel? bin leider verletzt und darf nicht fahrn usw. aber würd mich gerne mal vorstellen und das übliche halt


----------



## Tob1as (15. April 2012)

Danke fürs bauen !
Sieht gut aus


----------



## 21XC12 (15. April 2012)

Also echt krass was ihr da baut!!!! MAXIMUM RESPEKT!!!


----------



## sportfreund78 (16. April 2012)

*---Bautermin---Bautermin---Bautermin---Bautermin**---Bautermin---



Treffen uns Mittwoch, 18.04.2012 ab 15 Uhr unten bei der Fußgängerampel,
wer später dazu kommt wird uns im Steinbruch oder gegen Ende an der Brücke
finden.
*


----------



## Sarrois (19. April 2012)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> *---Bautermin---Bautermin---Bautermin---Bautermin**---Bautermin---*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Maddin, ich hab gehört, dass Ihr noch etwas in Geldnöten steckt
Wo kann man da den seinen Obulus entrichten
Hab nämlich grad meine Mitgliedschaft beim WWF gekündigt,
damit nicht noch von meiner Knete die letzten Elefanten aus Afrika rausgeschossen werden


----------



## sportfreund78 (19. April 2012)

Ab sofort ist die offizielle Flowtrail Ottweiler Internetseite in Betrieb:

www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de

hier findet ihr alle Infos, Aktuelles, Hintergründe und seht ob die Strecke geöffnet ist.
Ebenso erreicht Ihr uns über ein Kontaktformular


----------



## Dijo (20. April 2012)

Tolle und informative Seite. Respekt!

Ich werde sicher mal vorbeischauen, wenn das Projekt der Allgemeinheit zugänglich ist.


----------



## Sarrois (20. April 2012)

Die Seite ist top,
kanns kaum erwarten mal den Chickenway zu fahren

Axo, ich bin grad am Fahrradkeller aufräumen

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=500620


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (20. April 2012)

*---Bautermin---Bautermin---Bautermin---Bautermin**---Bautermin---



Samstag, 21.04.2012 um 11 Uhr unten bei der Fußgängerampel,
sind dann wohl im Steinbruch.
*Übliche Grabwerkzeuge, Schubkarre, Kettensäge wäre gut zu gebrauchen


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (20. April 2012)

Schgugge mal was das Wetter zum Zug sagt. 

Edit: sch*** auf die Signatur das macht zur Zeit echt keinen Spaß


----------



## sportfreund78 (20. April 2012)

Na mal nicht so schüchtern...wegen zwei Regentropfen läßt sich doch kein Trailbauer beirren!? Wir sind ja keine Hallensportler.

"Ratspocht ist kein Spaß - noch nie gewesen!"


----------



## brillenboogie (20. April 2012)

ich hatte grad nen haufen spaß beim radsport - wetter ist immer relativ!
also die wetterfühligen zur not den ostfriesennerz und die gummistiefel anziehen, dann wirds schon gehen...


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (20. April 2012)

Als ob mir jemand was von Schlechtwetterradeln erzählen müsste  
Ich weiger mich einfach bei der Aprilverarsche da mitzumachen. 
Überall wo ich bin und kein Rad dabei hab ist herrlichstes Wetter, kaum ist der Bock am start schiffts...


----------



## EdstarMTB (20. April 2012)

Werde wohl mal bei der Eröffnung vorbeischauen, in der Woche hab ich Urlaub .


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (21. April 2012)

Och nööööööööööööö, dann bin ich heut weich und bleib daheim...


----------



## sportfreund78 (22. April 2012)

Der Bautrupp hat gestern saubere Arbeit im Steinbruch geleistet und die schwarze Linie
dort zeigt sich in komplett neuem Gewand, da wir einsehen mußten daß die bisherige Line
als Bachlauf besser geeignet ist. 
Da wir nur noch knapp 2 Wochen bis zur Eröffnung haben wär es gut wenn unabhängig von den Bauterminen Mittwochs und Samstags jeder der Zeit hat bisl Hilft den Kleinkram zu erledigen:
-Sturzräume vom rumliegenden Geäst aufräumen
-Müll einsammeln, am Ende des Trails zur Abholung deponieren
-"Wasserlöcher" mit Ablaufgräben und seitlichen Versickerungslöchern trocken legen
-Flatterbandreste von Bäumen und Büschen entfernen
-blaue Linie verdichten und die Anlieger noch bisl auffüllen.
-auf dem Trail aus dem Boden stehende Wurzelreste mit Handsäge oder Beil kürzen

Da es mit ein paar Leuten schneller geht und mehr Spaß macht verabredet euch doch
einfach hier, und sagt kurz was wann wo gemacht wird.
Besten Dank!

Gruß Martin


----------



## sportfreund78 (23. April 2012)

Ich werd heut Nachmittag so ab 14 Uhr im Steinbruch sein.
Falls noch jemand Zeit und Lust hat- Werkzeug ist vor Ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (23. April 2012)

hui, da muß ich auch mal hin


----------



## 6TiWon (24. April 2012)

Ge-Heim Spot: "Schmankerl"


----------



## Sarrois (24. April 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> hui, da muß ich auch mal hin


 
Mache mer
Iss quasi bei meine Eltere hinnerm Haus


----------



## Südwind (24. April 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Mache mer
> Iss quasi bei meine Eltere hinnerm Haus



Sag Bescheid, ich komm dann auch!!!

LG


----------



## Sarrois (24. April 2012)

Südwind schrieb:


> Sag Bescheid, ich komm dann auch!!!
> LG


 
Jo klar kommscht Du aach mit,
isch hann dem annere Leidwillfahrer schon Beschääd gesaat

Ich das nächste mal Anfang Juni im gelobten Land,
und hab Tom schon gesagt, das wir drei ne gescheite Ausfahrt machen müssen


----------



## supa-plautz (24. April 2012)

Werd heut Nachmittag so gegen 16.30 oberhalb der Teerstasse Wurzeln uns Müll beseitigen wenn noch wer Zeit und Lust hat.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (27. April 2012)

*---Bautermin**---Bautermin**---Bautermin**---Bautermin---

Morgen Samstag, 28.04.2012 letzter Bausamstag vor der Eröffnung!
Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Teerweg. Es ist noch einiges zu tun, Wetter wird auch gut
also kommt alle nochmal mit anpacken!
*


----------



## brillenboogie (30. April 2012)

streckenkontrolle nach einem weiteren, erfolgreichen bautag
auch wenn so einige spezialisten wieder erst am nachmittag zum fahren aufgetaucht sind, ging es gut voran!
wenn ihr noch kapazitäten frei habt bis zur eröffnung am samstag, wär es super wenn noch etwas "kultur gemacht" werden könnte auf und um den trail. also schön recheln, totholz noch bißchen wegräumen etc.


----------



## sportfreund78 (2. Mai 2012)

*---Aktuell**---Aktuell**---Aktuell**---Aktuell**---Aktuell---

*Nachdem die Arbeiten am Trail fast beendet sind, die Witterung jedoch die Eröffnung der Strecke noch nicht zuläßt haben wir die Eröffnung auf den *26.05.2012* verschoben.*
*Alle aktuellen Infos findet ihr auf unserer Homepage

*www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de*

Wir werden die Zeit bis zur Eröffnung weiterhin zum Bauen nutzen
und freuen uns über jeden Helfer. Schaut doch mal vorbei oder schickt uns eine mail
an: [email protected] und laßt euch als "Trailbuilder" registrieren.

Bis zum 26.Mai bleibt die Strecke gesperrt.


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Mai 2012)

nun, lieber mnm... es ist ein unterschied ob an einem tag 250 biker einen trail befahren oder die selbe anzahl biker in einer woche dies tun. und für uns ist es durchaus ein unterschied ob die strecke bei nässe oder trockenheit befahren wird. a) sinkt die unfallgefahr bei trockenheit in erheblichem masse (besonders für weniger fortgeschrittene) und b) müssen wir weniger ausbessern, wenn die strecke bei nässe in mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde. und dass sie bei nässe stärker beansprucht wird als bei trockenheit, darüber muss man nicht unnötig sinnieren.

du bist gestern meinetwegen 2 runden gefahren ohne spuren zu hinterlassen. lass mal zwischen 10 und 18 uhr an einem tag grob geschätzte 250 biker den hang hoch und runter fahren. da sieht die geschichte ganz anders aus. bitte diese tatsache etwas im hinterkopf behalten. wir gehen eh davon aus, dass in der woche nach der eröffnung einiges an nachbesserungen anfallen wird, was erst unter stärkerer frequentierung zum vorschein tritt.



> ..., bin ich doch der Meinung das es bei dem Projekt doch eher ums Streckenbauen als ums Mountain-Biken geht !!!


uns ging es das letzte jahr nur ums bauen! immerhin haben wir etwas auf die beine gestellt, dass nicht so selbstverständlich ist und wofür andere ganz gewiss keine nerven hätten.

fahr du am samstag in trippstadt. das gute ist eben, dass es jedem freigestellt ist zu fahren wo er gerne möchte. wir sind dir auch nicht böse 



> Noch ein Tip : Wenn ihr am 26. Juli eröffnet und am 5. August wieder  schliesst bleibt die Strecke auch in einem schönen Zustand !!


das ist doch jetzt blödes gelaber...


----------



## Sarrois (3. Mai 2012)

Lass Dich doch von so was nedd aufziehen

Ich bin als geborener Uddwella auf jeden Fall mächtig stolz, was Ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Mai 2012)

mnm schrieb:


> ...Nachdem ich gestern zwei Runden gefahren bin und meiner Ansicht nach so gut wie keine Spuren hinterlassen habe..



Weiß zwar nicht WO gefahren wurde. Aber ich hoffe dir ist schon klar, dass die Strecke bis zur offiziellen Eröffnung gesperrt ist....  
Besondere Aufmerksamkeit sollte darauf gelegt werden, dass vor allem an den Bautagen "Werkzeug und sonstiges Equipment" auf dem Trail rumliegen kann. Dies stellt eine arge Verletzungsgefahr dar!
Vielen Dank für dein Verständnis!


----------



## brillenboogie (3. Mai 2012)

hauptgrund, den termin zu verschieben ist nicht die angst vor schäden an der strecke, vielmehr wollen wir eine schöne eröffnungsparty mit gutem wetter und vielen leuten!
nebenbei schadet es aber nicht, unnötige schäden zu vermeiden - denn WIR wissen, wie viel arbeit in der strecke steckt.


----------



## sportfreund78 (3. Mai 2012)

Da wir hier ein offenes Forum sind kann natürlich jeder seine Phantasien teilen, das gillt selbstverständlich auch für mnm.
Da er nicht im Bau und Orgateam ist, kann er die Hintergründe nicht kennen und unter diesem Aspekt sollte man den Eintrag einordnen können.
Es macht keinen Sinn eine Bikeverantstaltung mit reichhaltigem Rahmenprogramm
bei gemeldetem Dauerregen durchzuführen und in anbetracht der Tatsache, daß
wir hier einen Dauerhaften Trail eröffnen sind jetzt die paar Tage Wartezeit auch zu verschmerzen.
Auf diesem Wege nochmal unseren Dank allen Partnern, die spontan und begeistert genug sind auch auf solche Wetterkapriolen zu reagieren und somit die Verschiebung
möglich machen!
Wir nutzen die Zwischenzeit um die Strecke noch attraktiver zu gestalten und letzte Feinarbeiten zu erledigen. Wir freuen uns über jeden der unser Team ergänzen mag
und kündigen unsere Termine weiterhin hier im Forum rechtzeitig an.


----------



## Flo.B (3. Mai 2012)




----------



## nachtradler (4. Mai 2012)

Lassen wir es beim Kommentar von mnm doch beim Statement von Matin (Sportfreund 78). damit ist alles gesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (4. Mai 2012)

Ich kann nur sagen ich bin dermaßen stolz auf das was Ihr geleistet habt 
So was zu stemmen ist nicht selbstverständlich
Wenn man so was geleistet hat dann perlt das dumme Gesülze von Kritikern und Neidern einfach an einem ab.


----------



## sTixi (5. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin.

Erstmal toll daß es mitlerweile auch was offizielles im Saarland gibt. Ordentlich gebaut wurde auch. Finde ich gut. und respekt ans Team.

Ich verstehe trotzdem nicht so ganz warum man nicht mal vor dem 26. antesten darf. Natürlich nur wenn keiner baut. Wir sind doch alle vernünftige und vorrausschauende Fahrer...

Auf unsere Strecke ist auch jeder willkommen. Natürlich auch wenn gebaut wird .


----------



## Tob1as (5. Mai 2012)

sTixi schrieb:


> Ich verstehe trotzdem nicht so ganz warum man nicht mal vor dem 26. antesten darf. Natürlich nur wenn keiner baut. Wir sind doch alle vernünftige und vorrausschauende Fahrer...



Weil dann die Bauer keine Rücksicht auf Tester nehmen müssen.
Macht absolut Sinn 

Ich freu mich auf die Eröffnung !

Dürft ihr eigentlich Pflastersteine o.ä Verwenden um den Trail vor Erosion zu schützen?


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Mai 2012)

Tob1as schrieb:


> Weil dann die Bauer keine Rücksicht auf Tester nehmen müssen.
> Macht absolut Sinn
> 
> Ich freu mich auf die Eröffnung !
> ...



wird sich zeigen ob wirs brauchen werden. wir wollten solche massnahmen möglichst vermeiden.


----------



## IcaroZero (5. Mai 2012)

sTixi schrieb:


> Ich verstehe trotzdem nicht so ganz warum man nicht mal vor dem 26. antesten darf.



Es wird ja niemand verhauen der mal so drüberrollt. Nur ists halt so dass hier und da diverses Werkzeug an den Trails liegt. Könnte halt sein dass es Dich an nem Anlieger raushaut und Du neben ner Spitzhacke einschlägst.

Das einzige was Du auf keine Fall bringen darfst (ganz böses Pfui), ist an Bautagen durchrollen und mit dem Spruch "nä, ich will nix schaffen, nur mal fahren" gleich wieder verkrümeln.
Da gibts Leute die denjenigen gerne mal "lieb" in den Arm nehmen 




sTixi schrieb:


> Auf unsere Strecke ist auch jeder willkommen. Natürlich auch wenn gebaut wird
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darf ich fragen welche das ist?


----------



## hermilein (7. Mai 2012)

Heute in der Mountain Bike Ausgabe 06/12 auf Seite 22:

Dort wird über die Eröffnung Anfang Mai bereits in der Vergangenheitsform berichtet.

" ... Zum Beispiel im saarländischen Ottweiler. Dort wurde Anfang Mai die zweite Strecke durch die Deutsche Initiative M ..... zertifiziert."

Nicht viel Bericht, aber immerhin.
Anscheinend ist die Terminverlegung nicht rechtzeitig vor Drucklegung bekanntgeworden.

mfG
hermilein


----------



## sportfreund78 (7. Mai 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis. Dann schicken wir denen mal noch ne Info mit dem neuen Termin zu. Hat sich dann leider grad überschnitten...


----------



## sportfreund78 (10. Mai 2012)

So nun setzt sich doch auch mal die Sonne durch und der Trail trocknet langsam ab.
Am Mittwoch haben wir im unteren Bereich noch eine Wippe installiert und wollen
bis zur Eröffnung am 26.Mai auch noch ein paar Northshore Elemente zum üben und balancieren einrichten. Diesen Samstag ist kein Bautag, da wir auf einer Veranstaltung sind.

Wir suchen nach wie vor Helfer für unsere Eröffnungsparty am 26.Mai in verschiedensten Bereichen zwischen *A*pfelkuchenverkauf und *Z*apftätigkeit.(gerne auch nur zeitweise!)
Bei Interesse meldet euch einfach: [email protected]


----------



## Tob1as (16. Mai 2012)

Wie sieht's aus alles klar für die Eröffnung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (20. Mai 2012)

Soweit es aussieht ist für den 26. alles klar . 

Wetter soll auch endlich gut sein. bis 22 Grad werden momentan prophezeit.
Wir werden also alle mal die Daumen drücken, das es so bleibt, dann klappts auch mit der Party.


----------



## sportfreund78 (21. Mai 2012)

Ja Eröffnung findet nun am Samstag 26.Mai 2012 statt.
Alle aktuellen Infos immer auf: 

www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de

Wer uns noch zum Trailfegen oder bei der Eröffnungsparty unterstützen mag
bitte melden!


----------



## Theo1 (21. Mai 2012)

Um wie viel Uhr gehts denn los bei euch ?

Grüsse Theo


----------



## sportfreund78 (24. Mai 2012)

*---Eröffnung**---Eröffnung**---Eröffnung**---Eröffnung**---Eröffnung**---Eröffnung---

*Endlich der Forumseintrag für den wir das alles hier vor gut einem Jahr begonnen haben:

*Am Samstag, 26.Mai 2012 wird ab 10 Uhr der Flowtrail Ottweiler eröffnet!!!

*Anschrift ist die Fürtherstr. 31, 66564 Ottweiler
Wir haben allerbestes Bikewetter organisiert und einen super feinen Trail
für euch präpariert! Es gibt also keine Ausreden, am Samstag trifft sich alles was Rang und Namen in der Bikeszene hat in Ottweiler!!!
Für Speis und Trank ist bestens gesorgt von Gegrilltem über Kuchen bis isotonische Kaltgetränke
ist alles dabei. Reichhaltiges Rahmenprogramm mit vielen Testbikes und Ständen.

*Ein ganz dickes Lob meinerseits an alle Helfer die dieses Projekt überhaupt erst möglich gemacht haben und unzählige Arbeitsstunden investiert haben und auch in schwierigen Zeiten an den Erfolg geglaubt haben!

Ebenso danken wir allen Sponsoren die uns bisher schon im vorraus ihr Vertrauen geschenkt haben und eine herzliche Einladung an alle, die unser Projekt noch unterstützen wollen, sich zu beteiligen!

 www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de



*


----------



## Mitglied (24. Mai 2012)

Schöner Zeitungsbericht gestern und alles Gute für die Eröffnung!
Vor allem rege und sturzfreie Teilnahme; und bis demnächst.


----------



## Sarrois (24. Mai 2012)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Schöner Zeitungsbericht gestern und alles Gute für die Eröffnung!
> Vor allem rege und sturzfreie Teilnahme; und bis demnächst.


 
Kannst Du den einscannen und posten bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (24. Mai 2012)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Für Speis und Trank ist bestens gesorgt von Schwenker bis isotonische Kaltgetränke*
> 
> *


kurzer einwand: wir haben -gegen wirklich moderate preise natürlich- speis und trank, aber leider keine schwenker


----------



## IcaroZero (24. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Kannst Du den einscannen und posten bitte



Zum Online-Lesen: http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...ainbike-Saarsport-Flowtrail;art239505,4305874


----------



## Sarrois (24. Mai 2012)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Zum Online-Lesen: http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...ainbike-Saarsport-Flowtrail;art239505,4305874


 
Merci beaucoup


----------



## sportfreund78 (25. Mai 2012)

*Last Minute Update*

Der "Flowtrailer" ist fertig!!!


----------



## nf2 (25. Mai 2012)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> *Last Minute Update*
> 
> Der "Flowtrailer" ist fertig!!!


 

Sau geil, shutteln is immer gut, dann fällt die bike-auswahl für morgen auch leichter. Ich werde jetzt kurzfristig doch kommen können. Bin übelst gespannt!
By the way: Sehr schönes Bike da auf dem Hänger, kanns sein dass ich das vor einigen Wochen/Monaten bei Pascal im Laden im Neuzustand sehen konnte?


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (26. Mai 2012)

Sehr geil  
Ich komme später auch, bin echt gespannt was sich noch so alles getan hat.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (26. Mai 2012)

Hi,

also hatte heute das Vergnügen aus dem schönen Mainz anzureisen um eure Strecke testen zu können...!

erstmal riesen Dank an die Erschaffer dieser strecke!Man sieht die Mühe die ihr dort reingesteckt habt!.

Bin leider nur einmal runter gefahren .

Habe dabei folgenden Eindruck bekommen.

POSITIV:
Kicker,Drops,Brücke,Nortshores,Anlieger sehen gut aus!

Vorallem der Steinbruch is heftig^^ knapp die Nortshore Kurve genommen und beinahe den Hang runter geschmiert^^ 

der Steingap sah im Video flacher aus^^^:-D

Negativ:
Die Anstiege auf dem (Flow)Trail. Finde ich als Bergabfahrer ätzend. Machen den flow bisschen kaputt und passen nich ins konzept ...! (meine Meinung)

Und der Hinweg zum Start war auch nich mein Ding ..steil ...teilweise Waldwiese ...hm...doof^^ 

bei der hitze heute :-D

Werde gerne wieder kommen .. aber dann mal zwei Tage am Stück mit bisschen mehr Ruhe und Fitness im Gepäck!


kurzes Vid von heute: Infos stehen in der Beschreibung.





[/QUOTE]


Machts gut! 
ps.vllt kommt jemand mal zu uns in die Ecke nach Stromberg 

greetz


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. Mai 2012)

danke fürs kommen  freut uns dass auch mal von weiter her welche kommen. die spongebob tröte hab ich gesehn im trubel. aber nur eine abfahrt...da lohnt sich ja fast die anreise nicht 

nun, zu der negativkritik: dummerweise wurde uns das abtragen des halben berges nicht genehmigt, sodass wir den gegenanstieg leider so hinnehmen müssen. aber bisje saft in de beine, dann geht das schon. AM und enduro geht gutt


----------



## DonPhil (27. Mai 2012)

guten morgen
war echt ein super tag gestern bei euch, hat mega spaß gemacht. 
bin ganz der meinung von the daching guy. mit meinem dicken glory waren die zwischenanstiege nicht so der hit, aber dafür hat der große drop mächtig laune gemacht. 
wirds demnächst hier, bei facebook oder auf eurer internetseite bilder von gestern geben? standen ja mehrere fotografen auf der strecke.
macht weiter so und bis zum nächsten mal!
gruß von der mosel


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Mai 2012)

hallo phil. ja, bilder wird es geben. müssen nur die ganzen quellen mal ausfindig machen und die ölgemälde anfordern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Mai 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDWFcs-3dBQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Vaena (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

tolle Sache. War gestern nachmittag 1x blau und 2x rot runtergezockelt.
Echt gut gebaut, so dass man auch mitm Marathonfully richtig Spass haben kann 

...über die Wippe trau ich noch nicht drüber, ich will ja nicht gleich am ersten Tag einen Krater in den neuen Trail schlagen


----------



## Tob1as (28. Mai 2012)

Auch ich bedanke mich für die tolle Arbeit,
sogar der Uphill ist schön .

Die feuchte Northshore am Steinbruch war nichts für mich - sonst aber sehr schön.
Über die Zeit kommt die Perfektion 

oder auf Vimeo: Klickmich


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Mai 2012)

An das *Flowtrail Team* - den Kommentar hier lesen: http://le-saucisson.blogspot.de/

...  


Danke für deinen Besuch... man kann förmlich spüren, dass du auf dem Flowtrail viel Freude hattest!


----------



## Skeletor23 (28. Mai 2012)

war heute da, echt gut gemacht...vielen Dank fürs bauen


----------



## Trailfoxi (29. Mai 2012)

Echt klasse gemacht der Trail, vielen Dank. Gerade der Steinbruch ist super geworden.
Auch der Rest des Trail ist einfach klasse.


----------



## de-el (29. Mai 2012)

echt super gemacht,und die aktion mit den testbikes war echt geil.
hoffe das der chatelbus auch öfter mal eingesetzt wird.


----------



## p41n (29. Mai 2012)

Eine echt geile Strecke. Selbst für Biker mit Marathon-Fullys genial. Einzig der Sprung von dem 2m Drop und die schwarze Strecke im Steinbruch war nichts für mich. Da muss ich mich langsam ran tasten. Ansonsten wirklich sehr gut gemacht. Ein dickes Dankeschön an all die Macher und fleißigen Helfer, die ihre Freizeit für den Bau opferten. Respekt!

Aber eins hätte ich noch anzumerken. Mir ist gestern aufgefallen, dass viele Fußgänger die Strecke als Wanderweg "missbrauchen". Natürlich kann man das nicht vollends vermeiden. Jedoch wäre es sicher hilfreich und äußerst nützlich, wenn ihr Warnschilder anbringen würdet, die darauf hinweisen, dass der Zutritt nur für Biker erlaubt ist und Fußgänger dort nichts zu suchen haben. Wenn sogar schon eine Mutter (s. Bericht von <NoFear>) ihren Kindern erlaubt die Brücke als Klettergerüst zu benutzen, sollte darüber nachgedacht werden.

Natürlich kann man sowas nicht gänzlich vermeiden. Es würde aber viele Wanderer bestimmt von der Strecke fernhalten..


----------



## IcaroZero (29. Mai 2012)

Die Videos schiessen übrigens grade wie Pilze aus dem Boden. Eben noch eins entdeckt:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/43052883"]Flowtrail on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (29. Mai 2012)

p41n schrieb:


> Eine echt geile Strecke. Selbst für Biker mit Marathon-Fullys genial. Einzig der Sprung von dem 2m Drop und die schwarze Strecke im Steinbruch war nichts für mich. Da muss ich mich langsam ran tasten. Ansonsten wirklich sehr gut gemacht. Ein dickes Dankeschön an all die Macher und fleißigen Helfer, die ihre Freizeit für den Bau opferten. Respekt!
> 
> Aber eins hätte ich noch anzumerken. Mir ist gestern aufgefallen, dass viele Fußgänger die Strecke als Wanderweg "missbrauchen". Natürlich kann man das nicht vollends vermeiden. Jedoch wäre es sicher hilfreich und äußerst nützlich, wenn ihr Warnschilder anbringen würdet, die darauf hinweisen, dass der Zutritt nur für Biker erlaubt ist und Fußgänger dort nichts zu suchen haben. Wenn sogar schon eine Mutter (s. Bericht von <NoFear>) ihren Kindern erlaubt die Brücke als Klettergerüst zu benutzen, sollte darüber nachgedacht werden.
> 
> Natürlich kann man sowas nicht gänzlich vermeiden. Es würde aber viele Wanderer bestimmt von der Strecke fernhalten..



danke für den hinweis. wir werden dem mal nachgehen und uns drum kümmern.


----------



## FR.Chicken (30. Mai 2012)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Die Videos schiessen übrigens grade wie Pilze aus dem Boden. Eben noch eins entdeckt:
> 
> Flowtrail on Vimeo





Hallo, ja  war mit meiner Tochter und unseren 4cross bikes auf dem trail. Super Super Respekt vor den Erbauern. Hatte echt Spaß gemacht.
Unteranderem trafen wir dort viele biker  die rücksicht aufeinander nahmen und spaß miteinander hatten. Waren sicherlich nicht das letzte mal dort


----------



## dönerspies (30. Mai 2012)

hey leute hier ma ein paar fotos vom eröffnungstag http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/49682


----------



## DonPhil (31. Mai 2012)

schöne fotos!
und mich gleich zweimal eingefangen


----------



## dönerspies (31. Mai 2012)

haha ihr hattet mich ja auch drum gebeten


----------



## playazdigital (1. Juni 2012)

Strecke ist Super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IcaroZero (2. Juni 2012)

Und noch eins:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/43131888"]Flowtrail Ottweiler on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## doc_snyder (3. Juni 2012)

Habs nun auch getestet, musste am Tag der Eröffnungsfeier leider ins Schwimmbad 

Ist wirklich ne sehr schöne Strecke! Der Steinbruch war zwar arg schlammig, macht aber dennoch Spaß. Vielen Dank an die Erbauer. Hoffentlich bleibts so schön, oder wird sogar noch besser


----------



## <NoFear> (4. Juni 2012)

*DIMB Vorstand und Aktive nach Mitgliederversammlung neu formiert*

Seit über 20 Jahren engagiert sich die Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike e.V. (abgekürzt DIMB) für die Belange der Mountainbiker. Als gemeinnütziger Verein von Mountainbikern, Händlern, Herstellern, etc. gegründet, hat er heute über 45.000 Mitglieder. Der Einsatz für den umweltverträglichen MTB-Sport scheint wichtiger denn je, da derzeit Anstrengungen der Behörden und der Politik, das Befahren von Strecken zu verbieten, immer mehr zunehmen. Legale MTB-Strecken zu eröffnen wie vor einem Jahr in Stromberg oder vergangene Woche in *Ottweiler* sind ein Weg, Aufklärungs- und politische Lobbyarbeit bis hin zur Klage vor Gericht, sind weitere Wege, die die DIMB beschreitet, um den Mountainbikesport in Deutschland voran zu bringen.

hier weiterlesen : http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/06/01/dimb-vorstand-und-aktive-nach-mitgliederversammlung-neu-formiert/


----------



## realScheff (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo ins Saarland!

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken demnächst mal in Ottweiler zu biken. Mir ist auf den Google Earth Bildern der See/ Weiher/ Teich am Flowtrail aufgefallen. Kann man dort (falls es mal einen Sommer gibt) schwimmen?

Gruß


----------



## 6TiWon (8. Juni 2012)

habn keinen see am spot, aber surfen kannst du schon den flowtrail. nee du meinst bestimmt den bostalsee. ist aber noch ne gute ecke weg richtung nordsaarland. bist aber immer für ne runde herzlich willkommen...


----------



## BENDERR (8. Juni 2012)

er meint den wingertsweiher.. glaub schon dass man da rein kann.. war zwar selbst noch nie drin. aber dreckig kommt der mir jetzt nicht vor..


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juni 2012)

meint den wingert. denke schon, dass baden da möglich ist. ist ja auch ein campingplatz dort.


----------



## realScheff (8. Juni 2012)

Sehr schön! Danke für die Antworten. Bis demnächst!


----------



## p41n (9. Juni 2012)

@realScheff:
Den Wingertsweiher kann man zum Baden benutzen. Als Alternative würde ich Dir aber eher das Freibad in Ottweiler ans Herz legen. Eine Tageskarte für einen Erwachsenen kostet 3 Euro. Das Bad wurde erst von Grund auf renoviert und vieles neu angelegt. Unter anderem wurde eine neue Rutsche montiert, die allein schon den Besuch wert ist. 

Für mehr Infos:
http://www.ottweiler.de/tourismus/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=60&Itemid=67

Im Übrigen gibts am Wingertsweiher keinen Campingplatz. Es exisitiert dort nur ein Stellplatz für maximal 10 Wohnmobile.
Infos: http://www.ottweiler.de/tourismus/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=57&Itemid=61


----------



## Ransom Andy (9. Juni 2012)

aha, siehschde, wieder was dazu gelernt. irgendwo las ich mal was mit campingplatz. weiss aber nimmer wo....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p41n (10. Juni 2012)

Ich habe gerade die Kommentare auf facebook von einigen Usern gelesen. Die Kritik mit den Bergaufschiebern ist absolut berechtigt. Ich war letzten Donnerstag dort. Als ich außen hochfuhr, ist mir eine Gruppe (ca. 10 Kids) Jugendlicher aufgefallen, die den oberen Abschnitt ihre Bikes auf der Strecke hochgeschoben haben. Als ich sie dann darauf hinwies, dass dies extrem gefährlich und zudem verboten sei, entgegneten sie mir nur, sie würden ja aufpassen und zur Not zur Seite gehen. Als ich dann aber wiederum entgegnete, dass auch sie nicht schnell genug reagieren könnten, wenn plötzlich hinter der Kurve ein Fahrer auftauchen würde und der Unfall vorprogrammiert wäre, gaben sie mir Recht. Allerdings denke ich nicht, dass meine mahnenden Worte verstanden wurden und sie weiterhin ihre Räder bergauf schieben.

Außerdem chillen immer viele an dem großen Drop. Ich fahre den zwar NOCH nicht. Aber beim befahren der roten Strecke, ist mir das schon öfters aufgefallen. Daher wahrscheinlich auch der ganze Müll, der dort zu finden ist.

Mehr als permanent drauf hinweisen und die Übeltäter ansprechen, kann man nicht machen. Ich denke aber, wenn dies jeder macht, werden sie früher oder später vernünftig. 


Und noch was zum Streckenverlauf.. Wie wäre eine Verbindung durch den Wald zum Wingertsweiher hinter dem ehemaligen Steinbruch? Dort sind noch einige Sprünge und Kicker, die man durchaus mit einbauen könnte. Schwierig wirds dann nur beim Überqueren der Straße und den Uphill dorthin.. Keine Ahnung, wie das zu realisieren sei. Vielleicht durch eine Holzbrücke über die Straße?


----------



## zwente (10. Juni 2012)

jepp, Probleme und Personen sind bekannt ... aber die Jungs sind 100% belehrungsresistent. 
Es muss wohl der erste umgefahren werden bevor sie's einsehen - bleibt zu hoffen das der Runterfahrende nicht verletzt wird.


----------



## p41n (10. Juni 2012)

Ich würde sagen, einfach permanent die Kids mit den Belehrungen nerven. Vielleicht geben Sie dann irgendwann mal klein bei. Oder mal an einem ein Exempel statuieren, in dem man ihn zum Aufräumen unter Aufsicht verdonnert; sozusagen Sozialstunden ableisten lassen. Immerhin ist das ein offiziel ausgewiesener Trail von der Stadt Ottweiler. Nur mal so als Idee..

Zum Thema Holzbrücke über die Straße. Wie wäre denn ein ähnliches Gebilde im Korkenzieherstil wie das im Bikepark Semmering?

Bilder hier:
http://www.bikeparksemmering.at/de/...g/familystrecke-presented-by-raiffeisen-club/

DAS wäre doch mal eine Attraktion in Ottweiler, wenn über die B420 eine solche Brücke führen würde.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. Juni 2012)

@p41n

Mensch! Da hört man so lange nichts von Dir und dann läufst Du hier zur Hochform auf 

Gib mir bitte Bescheid wenn Du den Drop runter springst. Dann schau ich mir das mal genau an bevor ich mir das Teil auch mal antue.


----------



## p41n (10. Juni 2012)

Hi Gianty,

So ganz untätig war ich aber nicht, wobei hier im Forum schon. Auf dem Bike dagegen jedoch nicht.. 

Die offizielle Eröffnung des Flowtrails hat mich allerdings wieder dazu animiert aktiver zu werden..  Find ich echt klasse, was da auf die Beine gestellt wurde und dazu noch in Ottweiler. Genial!

Und ich will diesen Sommer noch nach Winterberg und/oder Willingen fahren. Dazu fehlt mir nur das richtige Bike. Wenn ich das habe, werde ich auch den Drop runterspringen. Dazu ist mein Fully leider nicht gemacht. Wenn es soweit ist, werde ich Dir definitiv Bescheid geben.. 

Schon mal dort gewesen und gefahren?


Grüße


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. Juni 2012)

@p41n

Klar war ich schon dort...

Bei der Eröffnung habe ich mal ein paar dickere Bikes getestet. Allerdings musste ich mit den Bremsen Acht geben, da ich die Vorderradbremse normalerweise rechts habe. Beim Bremsen in die Anlieger ist mir dann öfter das Vorderrad weggerutscht aber ich habe es ohne Crash geschafft 

Beim Springen dauert es bei mir immer etwas länger, da ich "Klickpedal-verseucht" bin. Ich hebe mit den Flats am Anfang immer ab, was bei den Landungen selten gut tut 

Da mir unser Junior nach einer ersten "Probefahrt" mein Scott nicht mehr geben will, muss ich mir nun auch etwas dickeres suchen. So langsam wird es in der Garage etwas eng...

Wir sehen uns bestimmt mal vor Ort, dann kacheln wir mal die Anlieger runter


----------



## p41n (10. Juni 2012)

Zur Eröffnung wollte ich auch kommen. War an dem Tag arbeitstechnisch leider verhindert. 

Die Sache mit dem Wegrutschen ist mir beim ersten mal auch passiert. Ich bins gewohnt beide Bremsen dosiert einzusetzen. Aber dann hab ich doch festgestellt, dass die Hinterradbremse völlig ausreicht, die sich bei mir jedoch rechts befindet. 

Mit Flats bin ich bisher noch nicht gefahren. Am neuen Bike sollen aber definitiv welche dran sein. Mit Clicks, die ich normal auch bevorzuge, sind Sprünge nicht optimal zu bewerkstelligen, habe ich festgestellt.

Was willste dir denn kaufen? Ich will nächste Woche mal zu active-bikes.de, um mir Lapierre anzusehen. Alutech soll noch gut sein. Und im Basislager gibts das Stevens Ridge Max von 2010 für nen super Preis. Von Canyon bin ich irgendwie wieder abgekommen. Ach menno.. Wenn die Auswahl bloß nicht so groß wäre.. 

Auf jeden Fall sehen wir uns vor Ort. Bin fast jedes WE dort und drehe meine Runden.  Seit der Eröffnung ist in OTW täglich was los.. Die Runde macht auf jeden Fall Laune und mausert sich zu meinem absoluten Lieblingshometrail. 

VG p41n


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. Juni 2012)

Ei, Pain. Evtl bin ich am nächsten WE dort.kannst dann gerne mal meinen Bock antesten..


----------



## Sarrois (11. Juni 2012)

p41n schrieb:


> Zum Thema Holzbrücke über die Straße. Wie wäre denn ein ähnliches Gebilde im Korkenzieherstil wie das im Bikepark Semmering?
> 
> Bilder hier:
> http://www.bikeparksemmering.at/de/...g/familystrecke-presented-by-raiffeisen-club/
> ...


 
Dann müsste man dem Hans-Heinrich sein Denkmal aber oben vom Betzehübel runter zur B420 schleifen und etwas modifizieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (11. Juni 2012)

Das wäre wirklich was! Schönes Bauwerk! 
Aber für sowas ist in Deutschland kein Geld da!





p41n schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, einfach permanent die Kids mit den Belehrungen nerven. Vielleicht geben Sie dann irgendwann mal klein bei. Oder mal an einem ein Exempel statuieren, in dem man ihn zum Aufräumen unter Aufsicht verdonnert; sozusagen Sozialstunden ableisten lassen. Immerhin ist das ein offiziel ausgewiesener Trail von der Stadt Ottweiler. Nur mal so als Idee..
> 
> Zum Thema Holzbrücke über die Straße. Wie wäre denn ein ähnliches Gebilde im Korkenzieherstil wie das im Bikepark Semmering?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarrois (11. Juni 2012)

007ike schrieb:


> Aber für sowas ist in Deutschland kein Geld da!


 
Wieso
Der unnötige Turm auf dem Betzehübel wird 220 000 Oiro kosten


----------



## 6TiWon (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo Flowtrailnutzer(innen), bevor hier im Forum oder auch auf FACEBOOK noch weitere Fragen in Bezug auf die Öffnung oder Schliessung (Bauarbeiten, wetterbedingt,...) des Flowtrails auflaufen: Wir sind dabei, eine Lösung der schnellen Ampelstellung auf der Startseite von http://www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de *(rote oder grüne Ampelstellung) *auszuloten. Ansonsten einfach den normale Menschenverstand nutzen! Ist immer ein guter Gradmesser
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 oder auf eine Online-Wettervorhersage guggen. Generell ist die Strecke ist von 9:00 Uhr morgens bis 21:00 Uher abends offen. Gruss und ansonsten VIEL SPASS dort weiterhin...


----------



## p41n (11. Juni 2012)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Ei, Pain. Evtl bin ich am nächsten WE dort.kannst dann gerne mal meinen Bock antesten..



Hi Andy,

Na das ist doch mal ein Angebot.  Werde ich in Erwägung ziehen, wenn wir uns dort sehen. Sofern das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich kommendes WE anwesend. Ich denke, ich dürfte Samstag Mittag dort sein. Also ab ca. 12:00/13:00..


----------



## CrossX (11. Juni 2012)

Ich war gestern auch das erste Mal auf dem Flowtrail. Eigentlich ne ganz spassige Strecke, und für Umsonst echt klasse.
Das raufschieben war allerdings extrem nervig. Nach dreimal fahren war ich vollkommen im Ar.... Da bin ich wohl zu Bikeparkverwöhnt

Ein paar Kritikpunkte muss ich aber auch mal loswerden. 
Zuerstmal, der Flowtrail ist wirklich sehrschlecht ausgeschildert. Wenn unsere Gruppe nicht einen lokalen Fahrer dabei gehabt hätte, würden wir wohl jetzt noch suchen. Haben oben am Sportplatz geparkt. Von da war keinerlei Hinweis auf den Flowtrail. 
Wir haben nachher noch eine andere Gruppe getroffen, die auch das erste Mal da waren und die sind einige Male dran vorbei gefahren und haben gesucht. Sie haben nachher nur zum Trail gefunden, weil sie unsere Autos gesehen haben. 

Zweiter, wesentlich schwieriger zu lösender Kritikpunkt ist die Steigung im Mittelteil. Ist natürlich blöd wenn die geografische Lage nix anderes zu lässt, aber an dem Hügel verpufft jeglicher Flow. Eigentlich schade, weil man sonst wirklich die Strecke in einem durch surfen könnte.

Dritter Kritikpunkt. 
Im unteren Drittel ist hinter einer Rechtskurve eine Wurzel, die man wirklich erst sieht wenn man 20 Zentimeter davor ist. Mich haben meine 160mm Federweg gerettet, einen Kollegen hat es in die Büsche gehauen, der dritte ist direkt über den Lenker. Da besteht dringender Nachholbedarf meiner Meinung nach. 

Der Steinbruch ist übrigens klasse geworden. Hat eine tolle Atmosphäre. Und ich konnte endlich mal in Ruhe eine Wippe ausprobieren, die nicht in schwindelerregender Höhe errichtet wurde.


----------



## 6TiWon (11. Juni 2012)

@CrossX:
1.auf der offizillen flowtrailseite steht ein *plan mit streckenverlauf *und parkmöglichkeiten zur verfügung: parken solltet ihr unten bei den häusern im eichenwäldchen, da von hier aus auch der start ausgewiesen ist.
aber wenn ihr erst 1x da ward, ist es mit einem local vor ort auf jeden fall sinnvoll, sich in den trail kurz einweisen zu lassen.

2. geländetechnisch kann an dem wirklich kurzen gegenanstieg höhenmetermässig nix gemacht werden.

3. im moment ist rel. viel andrang und es kann durchaus sein, dass die ein oder andere "schwachstelle" erst jetzt nach der eröffnung zum vorschein kommt. das soll keine entschuldigung sein. wir werden auf jeden fall möglichst ale potentiellen gefahrenstellen entschärfen. für nachrichten und oder kritiken kannst du an mailen:
http://www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de/sitedata/kontakt/index.php

danke, gruss und weiterhin viel spass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (11. Juni 2012)

Punkt 1 und 3 sollten auch eher konstruktive Kritik sein. Sollte nicht als rumstänkern verstanden werden. Ist halt gestern nur aufgefallen, dass zwei Gruppen anwesend waren und beide nicht wussten wo der Trail ist. 

Wie gesagt, es geht rein um das Auffinden des Startpunktes. Der Trail selbst ist ja relativ einfach zu fahren. Und die Tafel am Start erklärt ja auch den Streckenverlauf. 

Bei der Wurzel werde ich die Tage mal das Videomaterial meines Kollegen durchforsten, da müsste die Stelle drauf sein.


----------



## doc_snyder (11. Juni 2012)

Ich finde auch, bei dem oberen Parkplatz sollte ein Holzschild hin, dass zum Trail führt. Damit man weiss, welchen Feldweg man nehmen muss.


----------



## sportfreund78 (12. Juni 2012)

Die Hinführungen zum Trailstart werden noch ergänzt werden, sowohl vom Parkplatz Steinbach und Parkplatz Fürther Strasse. 
Das Problem mit der Wurzel ist auf der Agenda. Wurde erst jetzt durch den zunehmenden Bewuchs ein Problem, da man voher über die Kurve sehen konnte. Danke für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## cpetit (13. Juni 2012)

Habe hier auch noch ein paar Bilder vom Eröffnungstag. Hatte leider an diesen Tag nicht viel Zeit und deshalb auch kein Rad und keine Blitze dabei. Werde demnächst wieder vorbei schauen aber dann mit Rad.


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Juni 2012)

Schöne Bilder!!! Ich will auch unbedingt demnächst mal vorbeischauhen!


----------



## brillenboogie (13. Juni 2012)

Hey Chris, gute bilder
Sag bescheid, wann du nochmal kommst!

Gruß tim


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. Juni 2012)

und das trotz fehlendem blitz


----------



## sportfreund78 (15. Juni 2012)

So nach der ersten längeren wetterbedingten Durststrecke ist der Trail seit heute wieder geöffnet. Die Streckenverhältnisse sind super, lediglich im Steinbruch ist es noch naß.
Am Sonntag könnt ihr zwischen 11 Uhr und 15 Uhr auch ncohmal ein paar Fahrten aufholen, da dann unser "Flowtrailer" wieder zum shutteln im Einsatz sein wird.
Am besten ein paar Fünferscheine einpacken damit es kein Wechselgeld Engpass gibt.


----------



## Greenhorn77 (23. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute , hab grade hier dieses schöne Forum über den Flowtrial gefuden ! Hab mal ne Frage an euch komt einer zufällig aus der nähe dort der ahnung von bikes insbesondere Federgabeln hatt? Ich hab gerade mit dem Freeriden wieder begonnen und mir ein Bike gekauft hab da Probleme mit der Gabel man könnte sich doch dort vor Ort Treffen , ich wohne 5 mins weg! mfg Green


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. Juni 2012)

Greenhorn77 schrieb:


> ...komt einer zufällig aus der nähe dort der ahnung von bikes insbesondere Federgabeln hat...



Welches Problem hast Du denn und um welche Gabel handelt es sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greenhorn77 (24. Juni 2012)

hi also ich hab mir ja das Bike gekauft und da ist eine Rock Shox Domain 302 verbaut und ich wiege einfach viel mehr als der vorbesitzer und deswegen sind die verbauten Federn einfach zuschwach so das wenn ich mich mit meinem vollen gewicht auf den lenker stütze diese voll einfedert! Ich weis auch schon das meine Gabel nicht bretthart sein darf um im Gelände oder auf trials noch die ganzen wurzel etc. wegschlucken zu können! Ich hbae in einem online shop gesehen das es sowol andere Federn als auch einen U-Turn umbaukit dafür gibt! Nur ich fahre seit nunmehr 4 Jahren garkein Fahrad mehr und kenne mich in der Materie auch nichtmehr so gut aus das ist das größte Problem und deswegen wollte ich mich auch mit Kennern mal am Flowtrial Treffen um mal so ein bischen Wissen "aufzugabeln"

mfg Green


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. Juni 2012)

@Greenhorn77:

Du hst Post...


----------



## Greenhorn77 (24. Juni 2012)

Nebenbei suche ich auch ne kleine Gruppe um zusammen mal den Flow trial oder auch andere Spots  zu fahren, zusammen macht eben mehr Spass und man kann sich besser austauschen! Also so zum Skill bin wieder Einsteiger !


----------



## sportfreund78 (1. Juli 2012)

Am *Montag, 02.Juli 2012* findet ab *19 Uhr* eine Rettungsübung der Feuerwehr am Flowtrail statt. Der Trail ist dann für den Bikeverkehr gesperrt.
Es werden noch Mountainbiker als "authentische Rettungsobjekte" gesucht.
Wer Zeit und Lust hat einfach am Montag abend vorbeischauen.
Durstlöschen nach erfolgreicher Rettung wäre dann in der Altstadt auch noch möglich...


----------



## Nyaneve (1. Juli 2012)

Ist euch aufgefallen das zwischenzeitlich Pferdespuren auf dem Trail sind. Ich mag mir nicht vorstellen mit nem Pferd zu kollidieren!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Juli 2012)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Am *Montag, 02.Juli 2012* findet ab *19 Uhr* eine Rettungsübung der Feuerwehr am Flowtrail statt. Der Trail ist dann für den Bikeverkehr gesperrt.
> Es werden noch Mountainbiker als "authentische Rettungsobjekte" gesucht.
> Wer Zeit und Lust hat einfach am Montag abend vorbeischauen.
> Durstlöschen nach erfolgreicher Rettung wäre dann in der Altstadt auch noch möglich...



Wo ist denn Treffpunkt?


----------



## sportfreund78 (1. Juli 2012)

Treffpunkt wurde mir nicht extra mitgeteilt. Ich vermute aber unten am Trailende.
Denke die Feuerwehr ist nicht zu übersehen. Im Zweifelsfall einmal langsam abrollen bis die "Unfallstelle" geortet ist.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (2. Juli 2012)

BITTE UNTErSTÜTZEN !!!!

http://openpetition.de/petition/online/open-trails-hessen-mountainbiker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern


----------



## <NoFear> (2. Juli 2012)

Alle Jahre wieder: Unsere lieben Volksvertreter... man muss ja schließlich was beschließen... ob es sinnvoll ist oder nicht!


Frei nach Hauser & Kienzle:

_Die Zehn Gebote haben 279 Wörter, die amerikanische Unabhängigkeitserklärung hat 300 Wörter. Die EU-Verordnung zur Einfuhr von ... hat 25911 Wörter_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (5. Juli 2012)

Trailbedingungen sind Top! Gerade noch bisl Grünzeug gestutzt und aufgeräumt.
Bitte haltet mit ein Auge auf die Bereiche um die Drops und ums Trailende bis Wippe. Dort liegt immer recht viel Müll rum.
Bitte helft mit alle für das Thema zu sensibilisieren und vielleicht geht ja auch der ein oder andere mit gutem Beispiel voran und nimmt die ein oder andere achtlos weggeworfene Verpackung einfach mit, auch wenns von anderen verursacht wurde. Danke!

Evtl. bekommen wir am Sonntag doch noch ein Shuttletag organisiert.
Das wird sich morgen entscheiden. Behaltet einfach die Homepage im Auge und drückt die Daumen dass wir nen Bus bekommen und gutes Wetter ist...


----------



## doc_snyder (6. Juli 2012)

ist der Steinbruch wieder offen?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. Juli 2012)

Schau mal bitte aktuell auf der HP nach....

Der Steinbruch ist gesperrt


----------



## sportfreund78 (6. Juli 2012)

Der Steinbruch wartet auf einen Bautag um die beiden Sumpfpassagen mit Holzstegen zu überbauen. Bis dahin muß er leider gesperrt bleiben.
Aber die Hauptstrecke ist offen und gut befahrbar.
Shutteln klappt leider nicht dieses Wochenende. Falls jemand generell einen Kontakt zu nem 9 Sitzerbus mit Anhängerkupplung gegen kleine Aufwandsentschädigung hat bitte melden. Je mehr Quellen wir kennen desto höher die Chance auf ein shuttle...vielleicht nächstes Wochenende...


----------



## sportfreund78 (10. Juli 2012)

Morgen Mittwoch, 11.07.2012 machen wir nen Baunachmittag ab ca. 17 Uhr.
Treffpunkt am Ende des Trails.
Wir wollen bisl mähen, Dornen zurückschneiden und allgemein bisl ausbessern.
Wir freuen uns über jeden Helfer!

Der Trail ist dann ab 16.30 Uhr gesperrt.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. Juli 2012)

Tach,
ich war heut nach längerer Abwesenheit mal wieder auf eurem Flowtrail unterwegs.
Zuerst mal Lob an die Erbauer und an all jene die den Trail in Schuss halten
Klasse Job

Das einzige was wirklich stört, und dafür könnt ihr wohl echt nix, sind diese Kids die bei den Drops abhängen und dort ihr Ferienlager aufgeschlagen haben.
Es is ja ok wenn man dort Fotos macht oder ähnliches aber was diese Kids da abziehn is echt unter aller Sau.
Insgesamt hängen da 7-8 rum. 2 davon saßen auf dem Großen Drop die anderen liefen irgendwo in der Landung rum und ihre Helme hatten sie großzügig auf dem Kleinen Drop ausgebreitet

Heut war ich so perplex das ich nix sagen konnt...beim nächsten mal nehm ich mir die Vögel mal zur Brust

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (16. Juli 2012)

das geht solange so weiter bis einmal der Falsche vorbei kommt und dann ist das Geschrei groß ....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Juli 2012)

Ich warte auf den Tag wo es dort mal richtig knallt. Vor kurzem ist mir ein "Kleiner" auf der Holzbrücke entgegen gekommen weil er gemerkt hat dass es dort doch steiler runter geht als er sich zutraut. Nur durch Glück habe ich ihn nicht frontal getroffen. Man kann noch so vorsichtig fahren aber es gibt Dinge, mit denen man einfach nicht rechnet und die Reaktionszeit nicht ausreicht um eine Kollision zu vermeiden.

Das Ausbreiten an den Drops scheint denen wohl viel Spaß zu machen. Da kommt man von oben an und bemerkt zwar dass sich dort ein paar Kids aufhalten und dann sind die Drops und die seitlichen Ausweichmöglichkeiten zugelegt mir all möglichem Zeugs ( Räder, Rucksäcke, Helme ).

Ich würde es schade finden, wenn durch solch ein Verhalten mal ein heftiger Unfall passiert und die ganze Arbeit der fleißigen Streckenbauer umsonst war. Dann wären nämlich viele Kritiker in ihrer Meinung bestätigt, dass solch ein Trail zu gefährlich ist.

Die Jungs wurden schon mehrfach auf ihr Verhalten hingewiesen. Anscheind sind sie völlig beratungsresistent.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (17. Juli 2012)

Naja wenn sich so ein Knirps auf der Brücke oder sonstwo nit traut isses mir lieber er dreht um statt sich den Hals zu brechen. 
Den kann ich nit bös sein, dieser Campingfraktion dagegen schon. 
Ich glaub auch das es demnächst mal richtig knallt und dann is das Geschrei der Flowtrailgegner groß. 

Ride on


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. Juli 2012)

schbiker schrieb:


> Naja wenn sich so ein Knirps auf der Brücke oder sonstwo nit traut isses mir lieber er dreht um statt sich den Hals zu brechen...



Dann sollte man sich das VOR dem Befahren anschauen. In ihrem Auftreten hat man nicht das Gefühl dass sie zum ersten Mal auf solch einer Strecke unterwegs sind. Das war keiner mit einem Kinderrad und wenn man wie ein Pro auftritt sollte man sich auch mit den Gepflogenheiten auskennen. Die Jungs wurden ja schon öfter von anderen Fahrern angesprochen. Denen geht das aber rechts ins Ohr hinein und dringt ungefiltert und ohne verstanden zu haben links wieder aus. Die schauen nur wie ein Schwein ins Uhrwerk.

Es wäre wirklich schade um die gute Arbeit - nicht nur bzgl. Streckenbau sondern auch bzgl. Überzeugungsarbeit im Umfeld.


----------



## sportfreund78 (17. Juli 2012)

Da das Problem ja nun außreichend erkannt wurde denke ich sollte es der breiten Masse der kompetenten Trailbesuchern doch gelingen durch permanentes geschlossenes Auftreten in diesem Punkt den Nachwuchs zu beeinflussen.

Und bezüglich Reaktionszeit ist es eh jederzeit möglich daß ein gestürzter Biker auf der Strecke liegt. Also ist es auch auf einem Flowtrail nötig die Augen offen zu halten
und jederzeit bremsen zu können.


----------



## sportfreund78 (19. Juli 2012)

*---Aktuell**---Aktuell**---Aktuell**---Aktuell**---Aktuell**---Aktuell---**

Samstag, 21.07.2012  

Shuttlebetrieb von 12 Uhr - 17 Uhr*


----------



## 6TiWon (20. Juli 2012)

3x fahren kostet mit dem pendelbus ein fünfer. also ah bisserl kohle bereithalten


----------



## Colonel Hogan (21. Juli 2012)

Von mir bekommt ihr heut mindestens nen Fünfer


----------



## sportfreund78 (21. Juli 2012)

*---Achtung---Achtung---Achtung---Achtung---Achtung---Achtung---

*Zwischen Freitag 20.07. 17 Uhr und Samstag 21.07. 12 Uhr
haben irgendwelche Schwachmaten den Holzkicker hinter der großen Brücke entfernt, Schilder vom Baum gerissen und vier Bäume im Bereich des Table umgeknickt. Helft uns mit diese schwarzen Schafe ausfindig zu machen!
Hier hört jetzt absolut der Spaß auf! Jeder nicht abgesprochene Eingriff in die Strecke ist illegal, assozial und daraus resultierende Unfälle und Schäden
gehen voll in die Verantwortung dieser Leute! Wir überlegen noch ob wir Anzeige erstatten werden.

Wir appelieren an alle Biker die mit gesundem Menschenverstand auf unserem Trail unterwegs sind die Augen offen zu halten, jeden anzusprechen der sich nicht an die Nutzungsordnung hält. Wir finden es sehr schade daß auf langwierig legal gestalteten Bikestrecken nun offensichtlich aus Biker Kreisen solche Sabotage ein Thema ist. Wir hoffen daß wir durch gemeinsame Sozialkontrolle
aller Vernünftigen das Problem lösen können! Bitte gebt uns sofort Rückmeldung wenn ihr etwas seht.

Wir sind über das Kontaktformular auf der Homepage www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de
und über [email protected] erreichbar.


----------



## grungebass (28. Juli 2012)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> *---Achtung---Achtung---Achtung---Achtung---Achtung---Achtung---
> 
> *Zwischen Freitag 20.07. 17 Uhr und Samstag 21.07. 12 Uhr
> haben irgendwelche Schwachmaten den Holzkicker hinter der großen Brücke entfernt, Schilder vom Baum gerissen und vier Bäume im Bereich des Table umgeknickt. Helft uns mit diese schwarzen Schafe ausfindig zu machen!
> ...




Also da fehlen mir echt vollkommen die Worte!!!

Ich bin morgen auf dem Trail unterwegs und schau mir das mal an. Vielleicht treff ich ja auch noch ein paar 'Camper'. Vielleicht aber besser auch nicht, meine Laune ist nicht die beste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (29. Juli 2012)

Im allgemeinen Verbessert sich ja die Laune beim Befahren des Flowtrails und daran sollten solche einzelnen Zwischenfälle generell auch nichts ändern.
Wir haben viele glückliche Besucher, letzte Woche sogar aus Köln und Dresden und die breite Masse richtiger Biker wird da schon genug Vorbildfunktion entstehen lassen...


----------



## p41n (29. Juli 2012)

Hey..

Also ich war am Freitag Nachmittag aufm Trail und konnte nichts schlimmes entdecken. Alles schön ruhig. Könnte aber auch an der späten Uhrzeit gelegen haben, da ich erst um 18:00 dort war.

Gleich gehts aber wieder zum Truppenübungsplatz. Der Hanzz will ja eingefahren werden. 

Happy Riding..


----------



## grungebass (30. Juli 2012)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Im allgemeinen Verbessert sich ja die Laune beim Befahren des Flowtrails und daran sollten solche einzelnen Zwischenfälle generell auch nichts ändern.
> Wir haben viele glückliche Besucher, letzte Woche sogar aus Köln und  Dresden und die breite Masse richtiger Biker wird da schon genug  Vorbildfunktion entstehen lassen...



Ohja, der gestrige Besuch des Flowtrails hat meine Laune tatsächlich  deutlich verbessert!!! So langsam trau ich mich an die Sprünge ran.
Wenn ich nichts über die Manipulation gelesen hätte, wäre mir ehrlich  gesagt auch nichts aufgefallen. Dank dem schnellen Einsatz eurer Truppe  war der Holzkicker ja auch wieder aufgebaut! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Kiddies waren auch keine da! Müll hab ich überhaupt keinen gesehen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also alles prima! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







p41n schrieb:


> Hey..
> 
> Also ich war am Freitag Nachmittag aufm Trail und konnte nichts schlimmes entdecken. Alles schön ruhig. Könnte aber auch an der späten Uhrzeit gelegen haben, da ich erst um 18:00 dort war.
> 
> ...



Ein gelb-blau-schwarzer Hanzz? So einen hab ich gestern gesehen! In Begleitung von zwei Motorradgabel-Fahrern


----------



## p41n (30. Juli 2012)

@grungebass:
Kann es sein, dass Du der mit den langen Haaren warst, der oben vor der Abfahrt mit seinem Kumpel noch das Bike getauscht hat? Und später live meinen Sturz miterlebt hat? 
War ein geiler Tag.. und die zwei Jungs mit ihren Downhillern auch SLS waren auch nett. Wenn nur der Sturz am Table nicht gewesen wäre. 

@sportfreund78:
Ich habe mir gestern den 80cm Drop mal genauer angesehen. Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, den Steg um 2 oder 3 Bretter zu kürzen und die Abfahrt etwas flacher zu machen? Wenn man springt, kann es passieren, dass man etwas zu weit vorne aufkommt und evtl. stürzt. Wenn die Absprungkante etwas weiter hinten wäre, könnte man auch flacher in der Senke landen. Und die, die nicht springen wollen, können ganz normal drüber rollen. Man könnte den Steg vielleicht auch noch ein wenig nach hinten verlängern, um so zu verhindern, dass man durch das Loch Geschwindigkeit verliert. Wäre nur mal so eine Idee..


----------



## grungebass (30. Juli 2012)

p41n schrieb:


> @grungebass:
> Kann es sein, dass Du der mit den langen Haaren warst, der oben vor der Abfahrt mit seinem Kumpel noch das Bike getauscht hat? Und später live meinen Sturz miterlebt hat?
> War ein geiler Tag.. und die zwei Jungs mit ihren Downhillern auch SLS waren auch nett. Wenn nur der Sturz am Table nicht gewesen wäre.



jup! dein Sturz sah von oben gar nicht so spektakulär aus! Alles heil geblieben???


----------



## MeMa (30. Juli 2012)

p41n schrieb:


> @grungebass:
> Kann es sein, dass Du der mit den langen Haaren warst, der oben vor der  Abfahrt mit seinem Kumpel noch das Bike getauscht hat? Und später live  meinen Sturz miterlebt hat?
> 
> 
> ...




Ich muss gerade schmunzeln - wie klein die Welt doch ist


----------



## sirios (30. Juli 2012)

Servus!

Ich war der mit dem Medipack im Rucksack !

Geiler Tag gestern, das sollten wir bei Gelegenheit wiederholen 

Übrigens: Irgendwas stimmt mir der Wippe nicht, die kickt etwas derbe


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. Juli 2012)

Und mein neues Strive steht sich derzeit die Reifen platt weil der Reiter krank ist


----------



## HardRock07 (30. Juli 2012)

Liegts an der Wippe oder der Fahrtechnik ? ;p
Der Einschlag war bestimmt nicht ohne .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (30. Juli 2012)

Die Landung war nicht tragisch! Bin ja sehr filigran und geschmeidig


----------



## grungebass (30. Juli 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> Und mein neues Strive steht sich derzeit die Reifen platt weil der Reiter krank ist



Gib's solang mir!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. Juli 2012)

grungebass schrieb:


> Gib's solang mir!



Und ich soll in der Zeit meine Novalgin-Tropfen schlucken 

Ich hoffe dass es so langsam mal besser wird. 

p41n hat sich auch kurzzeitig verabschiedet ( gute Besserung  ).

Wobei mein Ausscheiden ausnahmsweise mal nicht durch einen Sturz verursacht ist


----------



## sportfreund78 (30. Juli 2012)

*---Aktuell**---Aktuell**---Aktuell**---Aktuell**---Aktuell---

*Am Mittwoch, 01.08.2012 ist ab 16 Uhr der Pendelbus samt Anhänger in Betrieb.
Wetter ist auch gebucht und es sollte einem sommerlichen Bikenachmittag nichts im Wege stehen. 

Wer vorher noch Zeit hat, es ist noch etwas Anliegerkosmetik geplant, bisl Erde auffüllen und verdichten. Schaufel, Hacke und Schubkarren sind hilfreich.


@p41n: die Idee mit dem kleinen Drop können wir uns ja mal bei enem der nächsten Bautage gemeinsam ansehen. War durch die Senke bisher noch net so schnell daß ich ins Flat springen würde. Aber Verbesserungsvorschläge sind immer gut.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (31. Juli 2012)

Am Sonntag bin ich wohl etwas zu früh wieder nach Hause...da gabs ja scheinbar noch ein paar Highlights aufm Trail
Stürze und Medipacks und der geschmeidig landende Sirios an der Wippe

@p41n un sportfreund78: Find die Idee den Northshore zu kürzen auch ganz sinnvoll um die Flugkurve etwas zu verändern sonst kanns echt schon recht ruppig werden in der Landephase.
Werd mich auch gern beim Umbau mit einbringen.


Ride on


----------



## sirios (31. Juli 2012)

Jo, gab tatsächlich noch das ein oder andere Highlight . Bin immer froh wenn ich nicht derjenige bin der in der Erde einschlägt 

War aber echt ein prima Nachmittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p41n (31. Juli 2012)

grungebass schrieb:


> jup! dein Sturz sah von oben gar nicht so spektakulär aus! Alles heil geblieben???



Dafür wars umso schmerzhafter.  Ist zwar alles heil geblieben.. Zumindest mein Bike bekam nichts ab..  Aber meine Wenigkeit hat die ein oder andere Prellung, Schürfwunden und blaue Flecken schon davon getragen. War gestern noch im Krankenhaus und ließ mich röntgen. Glücklichweise nichts gebrochen.. Ich nehm jetzt aktuell Schmerzmittel und muss einige Tage ruhen. Also kommendes Wochenende muss ich das Bike mal stehen lassen.. 

Fürs nächste Mal muss ich mir noch Ellbogenschoner und Hüftprotektoren oder sowas besorgen.. 





MeMa schrieb:


> Ich muss gerade schmunzeln - wie klein die Welt doch ist



Aber sowas von.. Die Szene im Saarland ist nicht sonderlich groß. Zumal im Saarland sowieso jeder jeden kennt. Ich find das aber klasse. So bleibt man unter sich. 





sirios schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich war der mit dem Medipack im Rucksack !
> 
> ...



Ach Du warst das..  Danke noch für deine medizinische Hilfe. Muss ich beim nächsten Mal auch zwingend dran denken. Bissel Desinfektionsmittel und Pflaster sind immer gut. 

Jedenfalls fand ich den Tag auch super.. Können wir gerne wiederholen.
Mittlerweile ist der Trail schon nen richtiger Treffpunkt für allerlei Bike-Interessierte geworden. 





Gianty schrieb:


> Und ich soll in der Zeit meine Novalgin-Tropfen schlucken
> 
> Ich hoffe dass es so langsam mal besser wird.
> 
> ...



Danke schön.. Kann ich gut gebrauchen. Zumal ich mich am Sonntag zweimal an der gleichen Stelle abgelegt habe. Beim zweiten Mal jedoch erst nach der Landung, als ich die Steilkurve wieder runter fuhr, rutschte mein Hinterrad weg und ich lag wieder aufm Boden und mein Bike auf mir.. 

Dir jedenfalls auch gute Besserung.. Ich musste gestern sogar an Dich denken, als ich einen Bericht über den sogenannten Hantavirus sah, der in Deutschland durch Rötelmäuse übertragen wird --> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hantavirus

Vielleicht ist das ja der Grund für deine Erkrankung.





sportfreund78 schrieb:


> *---Aktuell**---Aktuell**---Aktuell**---Aktuell**---Aktuell---
> 
> *Am Mittwoch, 01.08.2012 ist ab 16 Uhr der Pendelbus samt Anhänger in Betrieb.
> Wetter ist auch gebucht und es sollte einem sommerlichen Bikenachmittag nichts im Wege stehen.
> ...



Gerne! Bin nur die nächsten Tage außer Gefecht gesetzt. Wenn ich aber wieder fitt bin, können wir das gerne mal in Angriff nehmen. Dann hätte ich auch noch einen Verbesserungsvorschlag für den Table beim Hof. Den könnte man auch etwas entschärfen, indem man den Absprung etwas zurück setzt oder die Landezone etwas erweitert. Habe mich dort jetzt schon dreimal abgelegt. Wenn man mit viel Speed ankommt, dann springt man deutlich zu weit und kommt genau auf der Steilkurve wieder auf, was zur Folge hat, dass es einem das Vorderrad verhaut und stürzt..





schbiker schrieb:


> Am Sonntag bin ich wohl etwas zu früh wieder nach Hause...da gabs ja scheinbar noch ein paar Highlights aufm Trail
> Stürze und Medipacks und der geschmeidig landende Sirios an der Wippe
> 
> @p41n un sportfreund78: Find die Idee den Northshore zu kürzen auch ganz sinnvoll um die Flugkurve etwas zu verändern sonst kanns echt schon recht ruppig werden in der Landephase.
> ...



Ohja.. Von "Highlights" kann man wohl sprechen.  Schade, dass Du schon früher wieder heim bist. Hab aufm Trail Ausschau nach Dir gehalten.
Dann halt beim nächsten Mal.

Und die Sache mit dem Umbau des kleinen Drops. Wenn ich wieder laufen kann, wird das auf jeden Fall in Angriff genommen. Dort gabs zwar noch keinen Sturz. Aber wenn, könnte es durchaus böse enden.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. Juli 2012)

@p41n:

Nun bau nicht den ganzen Flowtrail um...

Wenn alle Passagen / Wege / Trails geändert würden wo ich mich schon auf die Nase gelegt habe, wäre man rund um die Uhr am arbeiten 

Erfahrung kommt von Er-fahren. Du hast nun ein neues Bike und damit kannst Du jetzt Sachen fahren, die bisher nicht möglich waren. Allerdings sind neben dem Fahrwerk noch ein paar "persönliche" Einstellungen / Anpassungen erforderlich. Das kommt alles mit der Zeit....es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.

Sollten sich Stellen als wirklich gefährlich herausstellen, kann und sollte man natürlich reagieren. Potentiell gefährlich sind viele Passagen, deshalb sollte man aber nicht alles sofort entschärfen. Sportfreund78 hat es richtig beschrieben: Immer nur so schnell fahren, dass man jederzeit anhalten kann ( bzw. nur so schnell fahren wie der Schutzengel fliegen kann.. ) 

P.S. Wir könnten diese Woche mal gemeinsam ein Bier trinken gehen. Ich bin ja auch noch ausser Gefecht gesetzt


----------



## sportfreund78 (31. Juli 2012)

Kann da Gianty nur zustimmen! Wir wollen ja keine Rennradpiste bauen, zumal es sich um nen Kicker und kein Table handelt, der im übrigen von den Abmessungen her sehr gut passt mit der Landung. 
Alle Arbeitswütigen sind morgen vorm Shutteln gern gesehen zum Erde in die anlieger karren-vor allem im Fichtenwald.
Schippe, Hacke und Schubkarre mitbringen...


----------



## p41n (31. Juli 2012)

@Gianty:
ach quatsch.. Das will ich doch gar nicht! Zumal ich auch helfen würde. So ist es ja nicht. 

Ich habs nur von mehreren Personen/Fahrern auch schon bestätigt bekommen, dass der Table, Kicker oder wie auch immer, eine etwas zu kurze Landezone hat. Wenn man langsam fährt, ist es völlig ok. Nur bei einem etwas zu hohem Tempo kann es passieren, dass man in den Anlieger kracht und stürzt. Vielleicht wäre eine Alternative ein Warnschild, man solle die Geschwindigkeit drosseln.

Nur mal so als Idee, da ich denke, was mir passiert ist, passiert vielen anderen auch. Und ist ja auch schon. 

Ich gebe Dir auch vollkommen Recht, dass noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen ist. Auch ich lerne noch dazu und bin nicht perfekt. Aber dennoch kann ich mein Können und meine Erfahrung gut einschätzen, so dass ich genau weiß, wie und was ich fahren kann. Und das liegt nicht zuletzt an meinem perfekt auf meine Bedürfnisse eingestellten Bike.  

Und wie gesagt.. Ich denke nicht nur an mich. Ich denke an die vielen anderen Benutzer des Trails ebenso. Nicht jeder ist hier registriert und schreibt seine Erfahrungen (positiv wie auch negativ) nieder. Daher übernahm ich das einfach mal.. Der Trail soll ja jedem Spaß machen und nicht nur den "Erfahrenen" und/oder "Profis". 

Ansonsten ist der Trail perfekt. Es gibt rein gar nichts zu kritisieren. Zumal die Kids und der Campingplatz am Drop nun scheinbar auch endlich der Vergangenheit angehören. 

Das mit dem Bier würde ich übrigens gerne annehmen. Ich kann nur leider kaum laufen und somit auch nicht fahren. Außerdem ist es nicht gerade förderlich, wenn ich mit Krankmeldung im Biergarten sitze und mein Chef mich "zufällig" sehen würde.. 


@sportfreund78:
Du hattest doch weiter oben von dem "Table" geschrieben, in dessen Umgebung vier Bäume umgeknickt wurden. Ich dachte damit meinst Du den Sprung beim Hof. Am Start befindet sich doch der Drop und kein Table. Alles andere sind Kicker, Anlieger und Northshore. Was genau meintest Du dann mit "Table"?

Und wie gesagt.. Ich will keine Rennradpiste oder den ganzen Trail umbauen. Ihr habt mich völlig faslch verstanden. Der Trail ist perfekt, so wie er ist. Ich habe nur zwei Punkte angesprochen, die man "entschärfen" könnte. Mehr nicht..


----------



## The299 (31. Juli 2012)

Moin, finde die Strecke eigentlich gut, finde aber dass die Hauptstrecke einen kleineren Drop noch gebrauchen könnte, in Steinbruch auf der Schwarzen Line beim Übergang auf den  ersten Northshore ist ein Stamm eingebettet, der könnte weg. Bin ich der einzige oder schmiert auch anderen das Vorderrad an dem Stamm weg? Mich hauts da immer runter!


----------



## 6TiWon (1. August 2012)

erst lesen und dann schreiben:


sportfreund78 schrieb:


> zumal es sich um nen Kicker und kein Table handelt


das hat sportfreund nicht gemeint:





p41n schrieb:


> Was genau meintest Du dann mit "Table"


aber wir werden uns selbstredend der sache mal annehmen...
ansonsten gilt: einfach locker flowig drüber und dann passt schon alles.
@ The 299: das mit den zusätzlichen einbauten werden wir bestimmt irgendwann noch angehen. komt zeit kommt drop, kicker table, northshore, wallride, wippe oder sonst was nettes, gemeines, hohes, krasses, fieses, geiles FAHRBARES...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. August 2012)

p41n schrieb:


> Ich habs nur von mehreren Personen/Fahrern auch schon bestätigt bekommen, dass der Table, Kicker oder wie auch immer, eine etwas zu kurze Landezone hat. Wenn man langsam fährt, ist es völlig ok. Nur bei einem etwas zu hohem Tempo kann es passieren, dass man in den Anlieger kracht und stürzt. Vielleicht wäre eine Alternative ein Warnschild, man solle die Geschwindigkeit drosseln.



Es ist doch wie auf der Landstraße: Wenn man langsam in eine Kurve fährt ist alles völlig ok. Nur bei etwas zu hohem Tempo kann es passieren, dass man aus rausfliegt.....



p41n schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Idee, da ich denke, was mir passiert ist, passiert vielen anderen auch. Und ist ja auch schon.



.....was vielen anderen auch schon passiert ist. 

Schilder aufstellen nutzt auch nicht viel. Es kann halt einfach mal passieren, dass man sein Tempo falsch einschätzt und auf die Nase fällt. An einem Kicker, dem unmittelbar ein Anlieger folgt, passe ich immer etwas das Tempo an bis ich den richtigen "Flow" habe. Diese Stelle ist sehr gut einsehbar und lässt sich selbst mit hoher Geschwindigkeit flüssig fahren. Es gibt aber durchaus einen Punkt, wo die Geschwindigkeit schlicht zu hoch wird ( und diesen Punkt  kennst Du jetzt  ).

Schau dass Du wieder auf die Beine kommst, damit wir den Berg mal gemeinsam bezwingen können.


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. August 2012)

Ein cooler Spruch vom Jasper: Wenn der Bauer nicht Schwimmen kann, ist die Badehose schuld.

Der Fahrer soll sich der Strecke anpassen und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## brillenboogie (1. August 2012)

an kreativen ideen herrscht hier ja offensichtlich kein mangel ...
ich denke wir beschränken uns zunächst mal auf instandhaltung, da haben wir genug zu tun.
alle elemente sind gut zu fahren, so wie sie sind - man muß eben sein tempo anpassen. grundsätzlich sollte man sich die sachen erstmal anschauen, bevor man voll drüberbrettert - aber das wurde ja schon ausreichend thematisiert...
sicher wird es irgendwann auch änderungen und ergänzungen geben, aber da müssen wir erstens in absprache mit stadt und lua vorgehen und zweitens sehen, daß wir ähnliche viele tatsächliche mitarbeiter wie ideengeber haben.


----------



## FlyingLizard (1. August 2012)

Ich muss meinen letzten 3 Vorrednern mal voll und ganz zustimmen. 

Solltet ihr mal wirklich Hilfe benötigen, trage ich mich hiermit mal in die Helferliste ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grungebass (1. August 2012)

so, komme heute bei diesen unglaublichen Wetterbedingungen doch früher von der Arbeit weg und würde mich auf dem Trail blicken lassen!
Der Flowtrailer sollte das Wetter umso angenehmer machen 

Vor 16:00 Uhr schaff ichs aber leider auf gar keinen Fall. Ohne Urlaub geht bei mir also helfermäßig während der Woche am Flowtrail nix... An Wochenenden wird wohl wegen dem zu erwartenden Besucherandrang nicht gebaut, schätze ich?


----------



## FlyingLizard (1. August 2012)

abhängig von Schichten usw. bin ich ja auch. Deswegen wäre es besser schon früh genug mitzuteilen wann Hilfe benötigt wird.


----------



## p41n (1. August 2012)

6TiWon schrieb:


> erst lesen und dann schreiben:
> 
> das hat sportfreund nicht gemeint:
> aber wir werden uns selbstredend der sache mal annehmen...
> ansonsten gilt: einfach locker flowig drüber und dann passt schon alles.



Scheinbar hast Du meinen Beitrag nicht ganz verstanden.. Zwischen "sportfreund78" und meiner Wenigkeit gabs offenbar nur ein Verständigungsproblem bezogen auf die Begrifflichkeiten. Er meinte mit Table etwas anderes, als ich meinte.. Wobei ich immer noch nicht genau weiß, wo der Table sein soll, den er ansprach. Aber zumindest weiß ich jetzt, dass das Teil am Hof ein Kicker ist. 

Jedenfalls Danke für dein Vorhaben, sich der Sache mal anzunehmen.. Dafür haste bei mir einen dicken Stein im Brett. 





Gianty schrieb:


> Es ist doch wie auf der Landstraße: Wenn man langsam in eine Kurve fährt ist alles völlig ok. Nur bei etwas zu hohem Tempo kann es passieren, dass man aus rausfliegt.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sicher ist die Geschwindigkeit ausschlaggebend für vieles, was einen fahrbaren Untersatz als Basis hat. Stürze passieren und gehören zum Lernprozess dazu. Ich wollte nur einen Denkanstoß geben, um evtl. folgenden Stürzen vorzubeugen und daraus resultierende Verletzungen zu vermeiden.

Ob das nun ein Schild oder eine Entschärfung der Stelle ist, ist in dem Falle völlig unbedeutend. Das sind nur meine bescheidenen Gedanken.. 
Denn: Dem Denken sind keine Grenzen gesetzt. Man kann denken, wohin und soweit man will. 

Im Endeffekt wollte ich nur meine Erfahrung weitergeben und den ein oder anderen Punkt ansprechen. Was nun daraus gemacht wird, liegt nicht an mir... 





Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Ein cooler Spruch vom Jasper: Wenn der Bauer nicht Schwimmen kann, ist die Badehose schuld.
> 
> Der Fahrer soll sich der Strecke anpassen und nicht umgekehrt.



Da musste ich doch gleich an folgenden Spruch denken:
Denken nach rückwärts bringt niemanden vorwärts. (Winfried M. Bauer)

Wenn Gefahrenstellen bestehen, sollte man sie entschärfen.


----------



## brillenboogie (2. August 2012)

sportfreund meinte den table im abschnitt nach der brücke, ist der letzte sprung kurz vor der teerstraße.

dem kicker am hof galt gestern mein besonderes augenmerk, bin den von recht langsam bis ziemlich schnell gesprungen - keine probleme gehabt.
finde den shape sehr gut, eigentlich muß man gar nix machen, die flugkurve passt dann automatisch. 
wenn man sehr schnell ist einfach bißchen wegdrücken, dann passts noch in den anlieger.
oder halt tempo anpassen... 

beim kleinen wie großen drop verhält es sich ähnlich. fährt man mit moderatem tempo und passt die flugkurve der landungsneigung an, gehts ganz fluffig. 
wenn das flat kommt, bist du zu schnell!  

die strecke ist, nomen est omen, nicht als dh racetrack, sondern als "flowtrail" konzipiert. 
also einfach locker durchsurfen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





noch kurz zum gestrigen tag: war einfach super! 
shuttle wurde gut genutzt und die leute hatten laut eigenem bekunden sehr viel spaß! 


see you on the trail!


----------



## grungebass (2. August 2012)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> noch kurz zum gestrigen tag: war einfach super!
> shuttle wurde gut genutzt und die leute hatten laut eigenem bekunden sehr viel spaß!



das kann ich nur bestätigen!


----------



## m.detambel (3. August 2012)

Mittwoch war echt gut!! Außer, dass es mein Schaltauge gekostet hat... Ist aber gestern in den Schraubstock gekommen und wieder so gut wie neu


----------



## Flowtrailrider (5. August 2012)

Strecke ist Super


----------



## 6TiWon (6. August 2012)

freut uns, dass das gefällt.
und nun zum thema Ausbau und ändern der strecke: die bitten hier oder auch auf facebook zum pimpen oder ausbauen des streckenverlaufes werden wir mit sicherheit irgendwann auch mal angehen. müstt ihr schon uns überlasseen, wann und wie. wird noch rechtzeitig bekanntgegeben. ihr könnt euch dann bestimmt bautechnisch und hilfemässig auch einbringen. wer es partout nicht abwarten kann, kann zum "putzen ", aufräumen und ausbessern der strecke gern jederzeit vorbeikommen...


----------



## grungebass (6. August 2012)

Hallo Leutz!

war gestern zw. 17 und 21 Uhr wieder auf der Spielwiese und erstaunlicherweise recht alleine bis auf einen Unbekannten (der keinen Kontakt gesucht hat), Gianty und drei Kiddies, denen ich deutlich machen musste, dass die Strecke hochzuschieben keine gute Idee ist...
Das Wetter war ein Traum! Streckenzustand super! Nur im Brombeerfeld sind die Kurven mittlerweile recht ausgewaschen/fahren.

Warum ich hauptsächlich schreibe:
im Steinbruch wurde ein Geocaching-Spot angelegt!!! 
Kurz nach der Auffahrt geradeaus an dem kleinen Erdhügel. Das hat zur Folge, dass da jetzt ständig Leute rumspringen, die diesen Spot suchen. Gestern abend sogar auf der roten Abfahrt! Habe die dann freundlich darauf hingewiesen, wo der Spot genau ist  und dass sie doch bitte von der Strecke unten bleiben sollen.
Also: Augen auf!

happy flowing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grungebass (6. August 2012)

habe gerade den Link zum Spot gefunden:
http://www.opencaching.de/viewcache.php?cacheid=159656
offiziell ist der 'begraben'
scheint aber niemanden zu stören... die letzten beiden Sonntage und letzten Mittwoch waren da immer Leute am suchen!

EDIT: der link bezog sich doch auf einen anderen Spot in der Nähe. Der Spot am Steinbruch ist online nirgends zu finden!?!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. August 2012)

grungebass schrieb:


> ... im Brombeerfeld sind die Kurven mittlerweile recht ausgewaschen/fahren.



Je ausgefahrener die Strecke wird umso mehr freue ich mich 
Dann wird sie doch erst richig interessant. Also von mir aus könnte sie durchaus noch etwas ruppiger sein, sie wird ja dadurch nicht unfahrbar.

Es soll Fahrer geben, die mit einem FF-Reifen am Hinterrad um die Kurven fegen  

Solange das möglich ist, bietet der Kurs noch Reserven 

Das nächste Mal wieder mit dem Strive. Dann kannst Du gerne eine Probefahrt machen


----------



## m.detambel (7. August 2012)

Morgen..
Hätte noch ne Matratze (1,4x2m, nicht mehr die schönste ).
Könnte man die noch gebrauchen? Sonst würde ich die entsorgen..


----------



## nachtradler (7. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen, mache mich momentan leider etwas rar. Habe aber ab 15.08 Urlaub und somit auch tagsüber Zeit zum "renovieren" und instandhalten. Werde dann am Trail auftauchen.


----------



## grungebass (7. August 2012)

m.detambel schrieb:


> Morgen..
> Hätte noch ne Matratze (1,4x2m, nicht mehr die schönste ).
> Könnte man die noch gebrauchen? Sonst würde ich die entsorgen..



vielleicht für neben die schwarze Holzabfahrt im Steinbruch? Hab gehört, da sind schon ein paar Leute runtergepurzelt


----------



## m.detambel (8. August 2012)

grungebass schrieb:


> vielleicht für neben die schwarze Holzabfahrt im Steinbruch? Hab gehört, da sind schon ein paar Leute runtergepurzelt


 
Hmm.. da gehts aber doch nur steil runter..  dann müsste man da noch ein Podest oder so hin packen. Sonst rollt man über die Matratze drüber. 
Die Stelle ist auch nicht ohne. Deshalb ja auch SCHWARZ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (13. August 2012)

Bin am Mittwoch (Feiertag) wieder in OTW, und wollt fragen ob es dann wieder einen Shuttleservice geben wird ?

VG
Marco


----------



## 6TiWon (13. August 2012)

Iss im moment nix geplant!


----------



## 6TiWon (14. August 2012)

Andy, ich bin mal so frei...
Hier noch ein Hinweis in eigener Sache: Liebe Android-anwendende Flowtrail Gemeinde.

 Die FTOTW App  -oder vielmehr das FTOTW Widget- ist fertig. Gebt bei Google Play in der  Suche einfach Flowtrail ein, das Ding wird dann direkt gefunden.
  Nach erfolgter Installation müsst ihr dann durch einen langen "Klick"  auf eurem Startbildschirm das Widget aktivieren. Sofort steht dann die  Ampel + kleinem Text zur Verfügung.
 In diesem Textfeld wird unter  anderem auch zu lesen sein, ob z.B. ein Shuttletag ansteht, ob Teile der  Strecke wegen Baumassnahmen gesperrt sind oder ob in irgend einer  anderen Weise was mitgeteilt werden muss.

 Hier gibt es auch einen direkten Link:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/..._result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImRlLmFuaWRlc2siXQ..


----------



## m.detambel (17. August 2012)

Hi,
wie siehts denn momentan aus? Ist der Trail wartungsbedürftig?


----------



## <NoFear> (17. August 2012)

Wenn du das genauer wissen möchtest musst du den Lars / supa-plautz kontaktieren, der hat den Plan. 
Ansonsten, wenn du das nächste Mal hinfährst vorsichtshalber bissl Schneidwerkzeug mit ins Auto einladen, dann kann die ein oder andere Hecke gestutzt werden...


----------



## supa-plautz (17. August 2012)

Servus, im Moment ist alles so weit ok. Haben zwar die Tage erst wieder gemäht aber so ein paar Dornen gibt es immermal zu kürzen..


----------



## <NoFear> (17. August 2012)




----------



## supa-plautz (17. August 2012)

...pappnaas....


----------



## swift daddy (19. August 2012)

Wollte hier mal all denjenigen, die den Flowtrail initiiert und gebaut haben une sich jetzt dauerhaft drum kümmern meine absolute Anerkennung aussprechen!!! War letztes WE auf Heimaturlaub in Stennweiler und zum ersten Mal mit Xc-Bike auf dem Flowtrail ... hat super viel Spass gemacht 

Mein erster Gedanke war: die Location würde sich doch auch super für ein xc-Rennen anbieten


----------



## sportfreund78 (20. August 2012)

Es wäre gut wenn sich alle hier die ernsthaftes Interesse an Gestaltung, Erhalt und Bau des Trails haben per email mit ihren Kontaktdaten bei uns registrieren damit wir gezielt
informieren können und euch erreichen.
Nutzt dazu bitte unsere offizielle mailadresse: [email protected]

Dann können wir auch sehen wieviel "Manpower" hinter dem Trail steckt und welche Projekte realistisch angegangen werden können.

Bis bald am Trail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (26. August 2012)

Nachdem ja doch einige hier Verbesserungsvorschläge und Ausbauideen geäußert haben ist es seit dem Konkretisierungsversuch mit dem Sammeln von konkreten Mitarbeitern und Planern sehr still geworden. 

Daher noch mal die Erinnerung, daß es möglich ist weiteres anzugehen, sobald wir ein Arbeitsteam von verbindlichen Helfern haben. Es liegt also nun an der Bikegemeinde ob und wann es weitergeht.
Mit unserer derzeitigen Standartbesatzung  von ca. 10 Aktiven werden wir keine Erweiterungen angehen, da wir so  gerade mal das bestehende erhalten können.

Konkret hätten wir die Möglichkeit der Erweiterung um einen großen Table und das Aufrüsten der blauen Line im Brombeerfeld durch breitere höhere  Anlieger und Wellen auf der Strecke (in Anlehnung an die "Smooth" vom  Lac Blanc)

Desweiteren wurde signalisiert, daß wir zur nächsten Saison auch den  Bereich oberhalb des Steinbacher Sportplatzes mit einer Art "Tableline"  und einem Pumptrack versehen könnten. Hierzu wären auch detaillierte  Planungen in Herbst/Winter nötig und vor allem Leute die sich der Sache  konkret annehmen.
Natürlich gibt es Unterstützung durch unser Kernteam und die Stadt aber  wir sollten ein verantwortliches Bau- und Planungteam hierzu schaffen.
Wer interesse daran hat kann sich über [email protected] registrieren um weitere Absprachen zu treffen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## 6TiWon (28. August 2012)

Ich schaff für 2...


----------



## sportfreund78 (29. August 2012)

Danke Dirk!
Wir brauchen aber noch einige die für 3 oder 4 schaffen da wir noch nicht genügend Leute sind!
Mountainbiker gebt euch nen Ruck-hier kann großes entstehen...macht Werbung.
Wir wollen im laufe der nächsten Woche einen ersten Termin realisieren.
Kommunikation bitte über [email protected]
damit wir einen mailverteiler anlegen können und euch direkt erreichen!

Bis bald am Trail!

Gruß Martin


----------



## sportfreund78 (3. September 2012)

Wir treffen uns am *Mittwoch, 05.09.2012 um 17 Uhr* oben an der Teerstrasse
zum planen und bauen mit anschließendem Grillen (Grillgut bringt jeder selbst mit,
Grill vorhanden)


----------



## brillenboogie (6. September 2012)

an die freunde des gepflegten bergabfahrens:

*shuttlebetrieb samstag 08.09. ab 10 uhr!

*geplant bis 17 uhr, je nach andrang eventuell auch länger. wie immer 3 abfahrten für 5 !

also man sieht sich samstag in otw!


----------



## Koohgie (13. September 2012)

wird verkauft, falls jemand interesse hat PM an mich. 
Alutech Pudel FR, federweg 160 - 195mm (je nach dämpfer und einstellung, im moment 195), die winkel und trettlagerhöhe sind einstellbar, an der Front gibt feinsten 180mm BOS federweg, hinten ist ein Vivid 5.1, Quad LRS 2200g, Saint Kurbel, Avid Elexier r, Schimano SLX Schaltung, Spank Subrosa lenker 720mm, Holzfeller Vorbau, TLD edition Sattel, FSA sattelstütze....
gewicht um die 17 kg....


----------



## achimrotwild (16. September 2012)

hi,
war gestern mal zum testen auf eurem flowtrail.
die strecke ist mit viel liebe und man(women)power gebaut worden.
so wie ich es verstanden habe, ist die strecke in 5 abschnitte aufgeteilt.
man kann die strecke komplett bis unten durchfahren. mit dem freerideprügel 18 Kg je nach kondition aber max 2 mal wegen zurückkurbeln.
mir persönlich (AM Tourenfahrer mit Enduroambitionen) hat der erste Abschnitt (rote linie)
am besten gefallen und die bin ich mind. 10x gefahren.
beim 2. abschnitt mit den engen anliegern finde ich die kurven ziemlich eng>> war ich wohl etwas schnell unterwegs.
Bei meiner (etwas besseren) Kondition ist die luft ohne shuttle nach 3-4h raus.
gut nun ist die saison bald vorbei, aber für 2013 wünsche ich im internet feste shuttletermine, dann komme ich mal nen ganzen tag.

einige kids sind die strecke entgegen hochgeschoben, fand ich nicht so prickelnd, könnt ihr nix für. schilder stehen genug rum.

also danke an die erbauer und die, die alles pflegen. komme 2013 wieder.

achim
dimb mitglied
moseleifel IG


----------



## regenrohr (16. September 2012)

war heute auch auf dem trail und der Weg zurück lässt sich mit dem scratch zumindestens noch bewältigen. Mit den teilweise recht "engen" Kurven kann ich meinem Vorredner zustimmen (schließe aber ein fehlendes Können meinerseits auch nicht aus). Jedenfalls macht die Strecke eine Menge Spass, vorallem das letzte Stück am Steinbruch.

Was ich absolut sch****e fand, waren die ganzen Kinder auf dem trail, die ihr "Treffen" mittens auf der Strecke (bei dem großen drop) abgehalten haben und jedesmal einen dummen Spruch abgelassen haben, wenn man die Strecke so nutzt, für was sie gebaut wurde, auch die zwei Gulaschbacken-Kinder (in den einen wären wir fast reingefahren), die entweder zu blöd oder zu faul waren und den trail entgegengesetzt hoch geschoben haben oder die "Fahrer" die ihr Rad mal einfach mitten auf der Strecke haben liegen lassen.

So ein Verhalten ist, glaube ich zumindestens, nicht im Sinne der Erbauer und in Stromberg mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen...


----------



## sportfreund78 (16. September 2012)

Da rennt ihr bei uns offene Türen ein. Die einzige Chance ist daß jeder Trailbenutzer permanent die Sache anspricht und in die diskussion einsteigt. Glaube in manchen Fällen ist nicht mal Böser Wille dahinter sondern Gedankenlosigkeit und oft auch eine "überschaubare mentale Reichweite" 
Aber da sollte die Mehrheit der vernünftigen Trailnutzer einfach mithelfen, wir haben da keine anderen Möglichkeiten.

Bezüglich der "engen Kurven" sollte sich die Situation nach einigen Fahrten deutlich verbessern;-) und wir sind gerade dabei die blaue Linie in diesem Bereich mit weiten hohen Anliegern sehr flüssig zu gestalten, so daß jeder auf sein Kosten kommen sollte und auch ein paar Fahrtechnikpassagen übrigbleiben, die sich nicht schon bei der ersten Abfahrt auflösen...

Wir freuen uns über jeden Helfer bei Bau und Planung. Wer interesse hat einfach auf den mailverteiler setzen lassen: [email protected]


Regelmäßige Shuttletermine sind mit unserem jetzigen doch überschaubaren Team an aktiven Planern und machern nicht zu realisieren, da sie zum einen wetterabhängig sind und zum anderen mit viel Organisation und Kosten verbunden sind.
Daher seht im Moment jeden Shuttletermin als Zugabe wenn es klappt...höhere Frequenz auch hier nur durch mehr aktive Helfer realisierbar.


Viel Spaß am Trail weiterhin!

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. September 2012)

Moin, wir waren heut auch mit en paar Leuten wieder da und uns sind die Kids mal wieder negativ aufgefallen
Das immer einige von denen am "Großen Drop" abhängen is ja mittlerweile normal...leider. 
Als ich die Jungs mal drauf angesprochen habe bekam ich zur Antwort sie hätten die Erlaubnis der Erbauer...Klar
Das geilste war aber doch heut als ich von hinten an ne Gruppe von 4 Kids rangebbügelt bin die sich in der Anfahrt zum "Großen Drop" gesammelt hatten und sich wohl gegenseitig Mut zureden mussten.
Sagt doch der eine von denen tatsächlich das es ihm aufn Sack geht das ständig Leute von hinten angefahren kämen wenn er da steht und den Drop springen will

Muss ich erwähnen das mir der Kragen geplatzt ist und ich den 4 Knirpsen die Meinung gegeigt hab bis sie artig Platz gemacht haben und mich den Rest des Tages nur noch mit "Sie" angesprochen haben
Im Trail hochgeschoben haben die Kleinen heut auch...bis sie mal einer richtig erwischt. Hoffentlich bin ichs nit...von mir bekommt er danach nämlich grad noch eine
 @Sportfreund: Ich trag mich mal in eure Liste ein. Allerdings bin ich zeitlich recht eingeschränkt wegen Schichtarbeit und 50km Anreise.


----------



## m.detambel (18. September 2012)

schbiker schrieb:


> Moin, wir waren heut auch mit en paar Leuten wieder da und uns sind die Kids mal wieder negativ aufgefallen
> Das immer einige von denen am "Großen Drop" abhängen is ja mittlerweile normal...leider.
> Als ich die Jungs mal drauf angesprochen habe bekam ich zur Antwort sie hätten die Erlaubnis der Erbauer...Klar
> Das geilste war aber doch heut als ich von hinten an ne Gruppe von 4 Kids rangebbügelt bin die sich in der Anfahrt zum "Großen Drop" gesammelt hatten und sich wohl gegenseitig Mut zureden mussten.
> ...


----------



## brillenboogie (18. September 2012)

wir buddeln nicht nur, manchmal fahren wir auch :


----------



## MeMa (18. September 2012)

Gutes Video, aber nach 1:45 min. musste ich die Musik ausmachen


----------



## 6TiWon (19. September 2012)

bevor wir`s vergessen: heute bautermin ab 17 uhr und trail dann ZU!. treffpunkt oben an der teerstrasse.


----------



## brillenboogie (20. September 2012)

vor dem schaufeln gestern noch paar bilder gemacht. mehr oder weniger gelungen, will sie euch dennoch nicht vorenthalten :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (20. September 2012)

aber hallo, ich hab schon schlechtere gesehen


----------



## sportfreund78 (20. September 2012)

Und passen zu dem Thema startet gerade unser großer Flowtrail Fotowettbewerb!
Alle infos findet ihr unter

www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de



Also Akkus laden und Action!!!


----------



## 6TiWon (20. September 2012)

find ich ne klasse aktion. bilder auf dem flowtrail mit action kommen bestimmt gut an. auch bilder ohne action sind willkommen...


----------



## m.detambel (21. September 2012)

Morgen jemand aufm Trail?


----------



## sportfreund78 (29. September 2012)

Super Bedingungen am Flowtrail zur Zeit. Der Regen der letzten Tage hat den Trail wieder sehr griffig gemacht und auch die neuen Erdarbeiten verdichtet.
Nach wie vor suchen wir Unterstützung im Bau und Planungsteam um zu sehen ob wir Erweiterungen über Winter angehen können - meldet euch über die Homepage wenn ihr dabei sein wollt.
Das geniale Herbstwetter gibt auch Anlaß nochmal an den Fotowettbewerb mit attraktiven Preisen zu erinnern. Infos hierzu auch auf: 

www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de

Impressionen von heute:


----------



## achimrotwild (1. Oktober 2012)

Diesen großen Drop würd ich auch gerne mal probieren.
Kann jemand Tipps geben, wie man sowas angeht?
Bin nicht mehr der jüngste (45) werde aber gerade vom Tourenfahrer zum Endurofreak.
Hab mir sogar für´n Bikepark einen Freerider gebraucht zugelegt. Unkaputtbar für meine Begriffe.
Aber vielleicht gibts gute Tipps bezgl. Geschwindigkeit Körperhaltung und was man auf garkeinen Fall machen sollte.
Wie z.B. Kindersitz zu Hause lassen


----------



## Mitglied (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
im Grunde kann man bei einem Drop, egal ob von der Bordsteinkante oder dort auf'm Trail, nicht viel falsch machen. Die Technik ist immer dieselbe, weshalb ich Dir auch empfehlen würde erstmal mit niedrigeren Absprüngen anzufangen um das Gefühl zu bekommen. 
Die Technik die benötigt wird nennt sich floater drop; wichtig ist das Vorderrad so lange in der Höhe zu halten bis das Hinterrad über die Kante gerollt ist. Läßt sich an jedem flachen Absprung üben. Hinzu kommt bei diesem Speziellen dass man nicht einfach in's flat springt sondern eine schräge Landung. Du läßt während des Sprungs die Front leicht ab, sodass im Idealfall beide Räder gleichzeitig aufsetzten.
Der Rest ist hauptsächlich mentale Geschichte; 2 Meter sind halt was anderes als 20cm.(-; Was auch noch hilft ist wenn jemand vorweg fährt der ihn sicher springt und Dir zeigen kann was man an Anfahrgeschwindigkeit braucht.


----------



## raddüdel (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Flowtrailfahrer
Der neue Table ist noch gesperrt.Kann aber zur Probefahrt benutzt werden.Nur eine Bitte nach der Probefahrt den Table wieder die Sperren aufstellen.


----------



## Greenhorn77 (2. Oktober 2012)

Hi ist morgen jmd. auf dem Trial??


----------



## MeMa (3. Oktober 2012)

Bin gerade am überlegen, aber weiß noch nicht ob ich zum schieben wieder fit genug bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greenhorn77 (3. Oktober 2012)

Kannst dir ja Zeit beim schieben lassen  
Ich binn ja auch nich fit wenn ich mich jetz hier auf mein Bike setz und zum Flowtrial fahre brauch ich erstmal ein Sauerstoffzelt xD


----------



## ChrizZZz (3. Oktober 2012)

Wären es von SB nit immer 30km würden wir wohl öfter vorbeischauen :/


----------



## grungebass (3. Oktober 2012)

Also ich sitz gerade im Zug nach Frankfurt. Der fährt jede stunde um xx:51 und braucht 23 min nach otw!


----------



## MeMa (3. Oktober 2012)

Bin jetzt Nähe von merzig. Issn netter trail mit kickern, drops, gabs und anliegern. War mir zu unsicher wegen dem Wetter mit Ottweiler


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Oktober 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> ...schieben...



Nicht schieben . . . HOCHFAHREN 
Das geht einfacher.

Das Wetter war zumindest heute morgen absolut i. O. Die Strecke war überwiegend trocken bis griffig feucht


----------



## MeMa (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab's nicht so mit hochfahren ;-) 
Und in Ottweiler schon gar nicht.

Darf aktuell nicht wild machen. Bein is putt und Virusinfektion steckt noch in den Knochen. 

Aber komme definitiv noch vor Monatende


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Oktober 2012)

Dann mach mal schön langsam - mit dem Bein und vor allem mit dem Virus.

Da bin ich auch gerade erst durch einen durch ( PDF ) ...

Dann gute Besserung und hoffentlich noch ein paar schöne Stunden auf den Trails bevor das Wetter umschlägt.


----------



## MezzoM (13. Oktober 2012)

Nabend in die Runde ist jemand morgen auf em Trail unterwegs


----------



## nf2 (14. Oktober 2012)

Da ich gesundheitlich noch nicht wieder auf den Trail kann, war ich gestern mal am Trail um ein paar Bilder zu machen. Sind die ersten Testaufnahmen mit neuem Equipement....learning by doing

hier gehts zum Album (!!! Voten nicht verboten !!!): http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/photos/191901

Danke an alle Fotofahrer, bei besserem Wetter könnte ich nochmal ein paar gebrauchen 

verkleinerten Vorgeschmack hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (14. Oktober 2012)

yo daniel,

schöne bilder! 
wir hoffen auf schönes wetter für unsere kleine abschlußfeier am 27.10., da sollte es auch genügend fotofahrer für dich geben...

gruß
tim


----------



## MezzoM (14. Oktober 2012)

ja das sind doch mal schöne fotos , abschlußfeier ?   kommt aber warschenlich aufs wetter an oder ?

grüße in die runde MezzoM


----------



## sportfreund78 (15. Oktober 2012)

Termin für die *Saisonabschlußfeier* ist Samstag der *27.10.2012 ab 11 Uhr*.
Da wird auch die Siegerehrung für den Fotowettbewerb stattfinden.
Nähere Infos posten wir hier sobald es konkret wird...Termin merken und weitersagen!

P.S.:Wer sich an dem Tag noch als Helfer anbieten könnte bitte mailen! Dadurch wird die Party noch besser und die Arbeit für jeden einzelnen weniger. Kuchenverkauf, Auf- und Abbau, Shuttle fahren etc....es gibt viel zu tun


----------



## sportfreund78 (15. Oktober 2012)

Vom 10. bis 14. Oktober fand in Dahn der Trailsoutlehrgang der DIMB e.V.  statt und die Ig Saar wird mit 4 neuen Trailscouts in die neue Saison  starten.
Die neuen Trailscouts sind Annette Schmidt, Barbara Lorenz, Bettina Treinen und Martin Halm.
Falls  es noch Leute hier gibt, die sie Ausbildung ebenfalls bereits  absolviert haben meldet euch bitte per mail an: [email protected]
damit  wir einen Überblick haben und in der neuen Saison viele schöne  Trailtouren organisieren können. Wer selbst Interesse an Fortbildungen  hat findet alle Infof auf
www.dimb.de

Hier ein paar Eindrücke vom Lehrgang:


----------



## m.detambel (15. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Stefan H (16. Oktober 2012)

Es war Super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The299 (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi war heute Mittag nochmal fahren gewesen. Die Stecke war Super doch wo Licht ist, ist auch Schatten. Bei beiden Abfahrten sind mir so nen paar entgegen gekommen  . Die ersten waren so welche die vorm kleinen Drop im oberen Teil standen , wäre ich ein bisschen schneller gewesen und sie erst später bemerkt wäre es doch sehr knapp gewesen. Wenigstens waren sie hilfsbereit als sich mein Kumpel hinter mir, sich dort abgelegt hatte  . Doch bei zweiten mal sind mir unten so ca. 6 Kinder entgegen gekommen, direkt nach nem "blinden" Anlieger auf der ganzen Streckenbreite rum liefen . Wer dort öfter DH fährt weiß wie schnell man dort fahren kann da rechnet man nicht mit Gegenverkehr! Die haben sich dann noch beschwert warum ich so angeboltzt käm   Das ist nicht wirklich so das Optimum :kotz:


----------



## MezzoM (20. Oktober 2012)

Wer aus SB fahrt am wochenende auf de Trail  weil aleine mit em Zug Fahren ist langeweilich


----------



## HardRock07 (20. Oktober 2012)

@ the 299

Das waren dann mal wieder die üblichen Verdächtigen, die immer dort oben rumgammeln.... Bevor nicht mal einer von denen umgefahren wird, raffen die es leider nicht => Beratungsresistent.

Ich war auch am Montag da. Bis auf ein paar kleine Schlammlöcher, wars echt genial.
Obwohl ich im Gegenanstieg sehr langsam war, schaff ich mittlerweile in 4:30min bis zum Ausgang Fichtenwald. Solangsam sitzt die Linie  .

MfG Manu


----------



## sportfreund78 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ja Streckenzustand ist echt noch top! War gestern auch nochmal fahren.
Leider kamen mir auch die Hochschieber oben an der Traileinfahrt entgegen
und wir hatten nochmal ein längere Gespräch.
Ich kann nur nochmals hier an jeden appelieren weiterhin die Sache ruhig aber bestimmt
anzusprechen um auf Dauer auch dieses kelien Manko in den Griff zu bekommen.

Viel Spaß am Trail und nutzt die Sonnestrahlen noch für ein paar Fotos-der Wettbewerb läuf noch ein paar Tage.

Gruß Martin


----------



## The299 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich persönlich finde die Treffen am großen Drop nicht so schlimm solange der normale Betrieb nicht beeinträchtigt wird. Doch das andere ist einfach Sau gefährlich für beide Seiten. Es ist eig. Nur ne Frage der Zeit bis was passiert! Ich habe ja schon fast 4mal welche Erwischt. Und wenn was passiert ist gleich die Hölle los.


----------



## Deleted 221402 (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
gibts eigentlich irgendetwas was man beachten sollte wenn man des erste mal den Flowtrail fahrt?Oder besser gesagt was man wissen sollte?
Habe mich kurzfristig entschieden da mal morgen aufzutauchen und da würde mich des halt mal interessieren.


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. Oktober 2012)

erstmal langsam runter, alles genau anschauen und langsam rantasten. wie eigentlich überall


----------



## MeMa (22. Oktober 2012)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> erstmal langsam runter, alles genau anschauen und langsam rantasten. wie eigentlich überall





Gibt 3 Linien. Je nach Fahrkönnen, einfach mal schauen. Protektoren nicht vergessen


----------



## The299 (22. Oktober 2012)

Ganz wichtig: nicht die Strecke hochschieben !!!!!!!! Sondern den ausgeschilderten Weg benutzen. Ansonsten je nach fahrkönnen auf der Blauen (einfach), Roten (mittelschwer nur für Enduro) und Schwarz (schwer nur für Downhiller geeignet) bleiben. Steinbruch nur als versierter Fahrer und mindestens 150mm in Angriff nehmen. Versuche 2-3 mal zu fahren, dann ist man im Flow und es lohnt sich erst wirklich. Nimm mehr Wasser mit! Wirst du brauchen. Vorsicht mit den Northshores. Lass die sein wenn du dich nicht traust oder unter 140mm Fährst. Sie sind zwar gut gebaut aber wie bei allen muss man wissen was man macht! 
Ansonsten noch viel Spaß !


----------



## Deleted 221402 (22. Oktober 2012)

> erstmal langsam runter, alles genau anschauen und langsam rantasten. wie
> eigentlich überall


Logisch.
Ich meine mal was von so ein paar ganz bösen Stellen gelesen zu haben,die noch entschärft werden sollten.Hätte mich interessiert ob die gemacht wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (22. Oktober 2012)

gibt keine wirklich bösen stellen. oder sagen wir so: die liegen im auge des betrachters.


----------



## MeMa (22. Oktober 2012)

Der kleine Drop neben dem Großen. Ist relativ am Anfang. Der steht doof. 

Auf der schwarzen Line nach dem Brombeerfeld ist auch so eine Sache.
Hab den zwar noch nie genommen, aber direkt danach kommt nen Anlieger wo sich schon welche abgelegt haben 

Viel Spaß beim schieben ^^


----------



## The299 (22. Oktober 2012)

Beim ersten Drop (kleinen) muss man verdammt schnell sein, da man in der Anfahrt viel Schwung verliert. Die die sich im Anlieger abgelegt haben sind meistens falsch gelandet insofern alles im Auge des Betrachters


----------



## The299 (22. Oktober 2012)

Nimm ambesten dein AMR und packe Knie, Elebogen und Panzerucksack ein wenn du die hast eine panzerweste brauchst du nich unbedingt


----------



## MezzoM (22. Oktober 2012)

Ist jemand jetzt am kommenden wochenende oder gerne auch unter der woche aus SB auf em Trail unterwegs ? Der auch zufällig mit em Zug dorthin Fahren tut.


----------



## 6TiWon (23. Oktober 2012)

Am Samstag 27.10.2012 ist auf dem OTW Flowtrail eine Abschlussveranstaltung geplant mit Essen, Trinken, Pendelbusverkehr und Palavern.
Los gehts nicht vor 10 Uhr.

Nach diesem Termin wird die Strecke für dieses Jahr bis in den März 2012 gesperrt und offiziell nicht mehr zu befahren sein. Die Drops und Einbauten werden dann abgedeckt, so dass diese nicht mehr zu befahren sind. Allerdings sind noch einige Bauarbeiten bis zur Eröffnung im Frühjahr geplant. Näheres werdet ihr bestimmt am Samstag noch erfahren oder dann zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt hier auf der Seite... Also, noch Spass haben auf der Strecke geht noch bis einschlisslich Mittwoch abend.

Ab 01.November (Donnerstag) ist dann fini...


----------



## Tob1as (23. Oktober 2012)

The299 schrieb:


> [..] versierter Fahrer und mindestens 150m [..]



Also auch das liegt im Auge des Betrachters.
Gibt eigentlich nichts "heikles", da alles sicher gebaut wurde.
Also super um Spaß zu haben .

Kann man auch ohne Probleme mit dem HT fahren, ohne besonders gut zu sein.

MFG


----------



## Pizzaplanet (23. Oktober 2012)

also wenn ich Freitag nicht auf den Bungert fahren würde, Wittlich Oktoberfest, dann würde ich glatt noch am Samstag vorbei schauen.
aber ich glaub ich bin dann weder in der Lage Auto oder Bike zu fahren.

Aber auch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter


----------



## The299 (24. Oktober 2012)

@ Tob1as  Das möchte ich sehen wie du mit HT de Schwarze im Steinbruch nimmst! Am Samstag kannst's beweisen! Klar kann man die Blaue mit HT und ohne Fahrkönnen nehmen doch die Schwarze  oder die rote! Oh und nochwas es gibt auch sowas wie Kontext


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Oktober 2012)

Neja, mit nem FR HT geht das schon. Ist doch kein Problem. Eib HT ist nicht zwangläufig eine CC feile.


----------



## MeMa (24. Oktober 2012)

The299 schrieb:


> @ Tob1as  Das möchte ich sehen wie du mit HT de Schwarze im Steinbruch nimmst! Am Samstag kannst's beweisen! Klar kann man die Blaue mit HT und ohne Fahrkönnen nehmen doch die Schwarze  oder die rote! Oh und nochwas es gibt auch sowas wie Kontext




Alles eine Frage der Technik... 
Machbar ist alles. Noch nicht gesehen, aber irgend so'n bekloppter springt ja scheinbar auch den Drop in Hoxberg mit nem Hardtail wo sich nichtmal versierte Downhillfahrer runtertrauen


----------



## LatteMacchiato (24. Oktober 2012)

die spinnen die Römer,
sorry meinte Biker


----------



## BENDERR (24. Oktober 2012)

The299 schrieb:


> @ Tob1as  Das möchte ich sehen wie du mit HT de Schwarze im Steinbruch nimmst! Am Samstag kannst's beweisen! Klar kann man die Blaue mit HT und ohne Fahrkönnen nehmen doch die Schwarze  oder die rote! Oh und nochwas es gibt auch sowas wie Kontext



die rote lässt sich komplett mit cc race bike nehmen.
selbst die schwarze im steinbruch is kein problem. (das einzige was ich damit nicht mache ist die holzkicker zu springen.. das würde das rad wohl nicht mitmachen.. die "natur"kicker sind aber auch so locker fahr/spring-bar


----------



## MeMa (24. Oktober 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> die spinnen die Römer,
> sorry meinte Biker



als ob das was neues wäre


----------



## The299 (24. Oktober 2012)

FR-Hardtail hin oder her der normale Hardtail-User ist oft noch Einsteiger Oder Tourenfahrer deren Fahrkönnen ist halt nun mal anderster als das von CClern , Enduroisten etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann euch bestätigen, dass einige Jungs der saarländischen CC-Szene    ( U15 und U17 ) ALLES mit ihren CC-Race-Bikes springen - auch den 2m Drop.

Am Felsdrop im Steinbruch zögern sie gar nicht, das ist für die wie eine kleine Treppenstufe. 

Allerdings muss man dazu sagen, dass - bis auf eine Ausnahme - alle eher Leichtgewichte sind.


Am Samstag ist auf den Hoxberg auch einer der Nachwuchsfahrer mit seinem Hardtail über den Bachgap gesprungen, hat aber den Sprung an der Bank oben umfahren....jung müsste man nochmal sein ;-)


----------



## The299 (24. Oktober 2012)

Die CCler sind mindestens so bekloppt wie die Downhiller


----------



## regenrohr (25. Oktober 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> ....jung müsste man nochmal sein ;-)



oder leichter 

das erste Mal als wir in Stromberg waren, hatten wir auch "nur" CC-Hardtails dabei und selbst die schwarze Linie (bis auf 2 Ausnahmen) waren damit fahrbar und das bei eher bescheidener Fahrtechnik, von daher halte ich solche Aussagen, dass man mindestens xx mm Federweg braucht für fragwürdig....


----------



## Tob1as (26. Oktober 2012)

Und wieder BTT 

An die Flowtrail- Crew:

Wie sieht's aus als Saisonfazit:
- Erosion hält sich in Grenzen ? 
- alle Biker brav ? (wenig Müll, Bremsspuren, Lärm)
- was sagt die Stadt ?

MFG


----------



## sportfreund78 (26. Oktober 2012)

Alle Punkte können morgen ausgiebig beim Grillen und Chillen ausdiskutiert werden
und dann beim Feierabendbier ein Fazit gezogen werden...



Nochmal der Hinweis: Fete steigt oben an der Teerstrasse (alte Ottweiler Strasse)
Autos auf den offiziellen Parkplätzen abstellen- nicht die alte Ottweiler Strasse reinfahren
und auch dort nicht parken!


----------



## The299 (26. Oktober 2012)

Sorry hab's immernoch nich geschnallt wo es genau ist  kann mir jemand die Koordinaten für die Karte geben, dann werde ich's nähmlich besser finden schonmal danke!


----------



## mondraker-biker (26. Oktober 2012)

Fährst Du den Trail runter bis zur Teerstrasse und dann nach links, da sind wir schon


----------



## The299 (26. Oktober 2012)

Danke! So werde ich's auf jeden fall finden !


----------



## Lastbike (26. Oktober 2012)

da werd ich auch mal vorbeischauen- bin mal auf die Strecke gespannt


----------



## 6TiWon (27. Oktober 2012)

wettermässig hält die strecke diesem leichten schneesfall heute stand. das ist kein problem. anlieger sind schön stabil verdichtet und fest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (27. Oktober 2012)

Wünsche alles Gute und viel Spass bei der Saisonabschlussfeier!!
Drück die Daumen, dass das Wetter mitspielt...


----------



## sportfreund78 (27. Oktober 2012)

Pünkklich zum saisonabschluss bietet sich hier ein seltenes Naturschauspiel.
Das ober Drittel des Trails ist mit Schnee bedeckt und im Tal ist noch goldener Oktober...ein Hauch von Kanada.

Feuer brennt, Würtse un Bullion sind parat...

Alles was das Biker Herz begehrt...Auf zum Trail!!!


----------



## grungebass (27. Oktober 2012)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Pünkklich zum saisonabschluss bietet sich hier ein seltenes Naturschauspiel.
> Das ober Drittel des Trails ist mit Schnee bedeckt und im Tal ist noch goldener Oktober...ein Hauch von Kanada.
> 
> Feuer brennt, Würtse un Bullion sind parat...
> ...



Bin auf dem weg!!! :-D


----------



## gzero74 (27. Oktober 2012)

Männers und Mädels war das kalt heute. Aber es hat sich gelohnt, und leckere gesunde Würschdcher gegessen hab ich auch noch 

Hoffen wir auf den Klimawandel und wärmere Temperaturen. Die neue Saison sollte bald beginnen, den Winter überspringen wir...


----------



## raddüdel (27. Oktober 2012)

Ein paar Bildchen von der Abschlussfeier schön und Kalt wars  *und viel Speis und Trank*


----------



## Lastbike (27. Oktober 2012)

raddüdel schrieb:


> Ein paar Bildchen von der Abschlussfeier schön und Kalt wars  *und viel Speis und Trank*


schön


----------



## nf2 (28. Oktober 2012)

verdammt kalt wars, weswegen ich die Kamera nach den paar Aufnahmen auch wieder eingepackt habe (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/54083). Alles in allem aber perfektes Saisonabschlusswetter mit dem ersten Schnee dieses Jahr.






Ghettostyle





Saarlandstyle





and the Fotowettbewerb winner is.........





wie gesagt, es war KALT





Urpils geht immer





bikes'n'groud 1





bikes'n'groud 2





Worschd/Bier/Schnee





KALTgetränke





STIHL hat man oder eben nicht





wurde schon gesagt dass es kalt war





FIRE





Fotowettbewerbanalyse


----------



## HardRock07 (28. Oktober 2012)

Moin Moin!!

Schee wars! schön kalt

Coole leute, cooles wetter, coole getränke  .
Trotzdem wars richtig nett gestern. Der leichte Schneefussel auf'm Betzelhübel brachte doch das richtige Flair für di anstehende Wintersaison rüber. Den Wind hätte sich Petrus allerdings sparen können.

Vielen dank an alle Helfer und herzlichen Glückwunsch den 3 Gewinnern des Fotowettbewerbes !

Apropos Fotos, da hab ich hier auch noch ein paar richtig kühle Impressionen...







Ist mit absicht so groß, damit man noch die Spiegelung der Brücke im Tropfen sieht  .











Da war er noch Jungfräulich...






Die Brücke hingegen wurde schon mal getestet.

MfG Manu


----------



## Bikedude001 (28. Oktober 2012)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder..... mehr noch http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/54084
Zum Glück hatten wir einen Kühlschrank dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.detambel (29. Oktober 2012)




----------



## mw.dd (29. Oktober 2012)

Na, das habt ihr doch prima hinbekommen. Und warm genug zum Biertrinken war es anscheinend auch... 

BTW: Was macht der Tim da oben? Feuerzauber?


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (29. Oktober 2012)

Ja ist denn das die Möglichkeit...

Ne Strecke quasi vor Ort, dass einem als Saarländer so etwas mal passieren kann 

Hab da mal ne bescheidene Frage: Sehe auf den Bildern eigentlich immer nur Fullys und frage mich ob die Strecke (blaue Linie) denn auch mit Hardtails mit 100mm Federweg befahrbar ist, oder ob ein Fully angebracht ist?

Hintergrund: Meine Kumpels fahren alle Hardtails und auch ich möchte eigentlich kein Fully...

Ansonsten schaut das alles sehr gut aus, und hätte ich den Thread hier früher entdeckt hätte ich mal vorbeigeschaut "uff e Schwenga un e Biersche"...

LG: Pedro


----------



## The299 (29. Oktober 2012)

Jap ist möglich! Aber mit höherem Tempo ist ein Fully angebracht! Warum sieht man auf den Bildern nur Fullys? Die meisten fahren auf der roten und schwarzen, so dass man unbedingt ein Fully haben sollte!


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich schätze mal die tollen Holzkonstruktionen sind nur auf schwarz und rot...

Naja, wir werden uns das mal anschauen, jedenfalls werden jetzt nicht alle auf Fullys umrüsten...

Zum Thema Geschwindigkeit: Wenn ich rase seh ich ja nix von der Landschaft


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (29. Oktober 2012)

Ist alles absolut Hardtail tauglich, sogar mit 85mm Federweg. Vielleicht der große Drop und der Steinbruch nicht für jeden.
Lass Dich von den Fullies nicht verwirren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. Oktober 2012)

The299 schrieb:


> ...so dass man unbedingt ein Fully haben sollte!



Na ja, nicht "unbedingt". Die Strecke ist auch für CC-ler optimal. Du würdest dich wundern wie schnell man dort mit einem Hardtail unterwegs sein kann. 

Ich würde es mal auf einen Vergleich ankommen lassen


----------



## nf2 (30. Oktober 2012)

The299 schrieb:


> Warum sieht man auf den Bildern nur Fullys?



Das würde ich anders beantworten. Viele die ein abfahrtsorientiertes Zweitbike haben, nutzen gerne den shuttlebetrieb eines legalen, nahegelegenen Spots wie dem Flowtrail Ottweiler um dieses Gerät öfter zu fahren als die paar bikeparkausflüge die man in der Saison hinbekommt. Auch wenn man auf einem Flowtrail mit einem Freerider oder DH-bike eigentlich überdimensioniert unterwegs ist. Desweiteren sind Freerider und DHler wohl die deutlich Foto affineren.




The299 schrieb:


> auf der roten und schwarzen, so dass man unbedingt ein Fully haben sollte!



Immer dieses Schubladendenken . Alles, bis vielleicht auf den 2m Drop und den Drop ins Flat am Ende der Steinbruchshore, sind auch mit nem CC-hardtail machbar, egal auf welcher linie (blau, rot, schwarz). Vielleicht nicht beim ersten Mal, aber ein Flowtrail ist ja auch dazu da sich überall ranzutasten. Heutige CC-Strecken sind teilweise deutlich ruppiger als der doch sehr flowige Flowtrail. Es gibt keine Steinfelder, heftig ausgesetzte Wurzelpassagen oder dergleichen in OTW. Die beiden oben genannten Ausnahmen werden von der dirt- und 4x-Fraktion aber auch auf ihren Hardtails bewältigt. Ein Flowtrail bietet eben für jeden etwas. Wo sich die CCler überwinden müssen, loten die Freerider spielerisch ihre Limits aus und tricksen an eigentlich harmlosen Passagen. So findet jeder seinen eigenen Schwierigkeitsgrad, egal ob blau, rot oder schwarze Strecke.


----------



## nf2 (30. Oktober 2012)

Pedro_Pedali schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal die tollen Holzkonstruktionen sind nur auf schwarz und rot...



Alle Holzkonstruktionen bis auf den 2m drop und den northshore-drop im Steinbruch sind überrollbar und müssen nicht gesprungen werden. Zudem gibt es für alles einen Chickenway. Man muss also auf keine Linie verzichten.


----------



## BENDERR (30. Oktober 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> Na ja, nicht "unbedingt". Die Strecke ist auch für CC-ler optimal. Du würdest dich wundern wie schnell man dort mit einem Hardtail unterwegs sein kann.
> 
> Ich würde es mal auf einen Vergleich ankommen lassen



ich käm dann zum zeitnehmen


----------



## nf2 (30. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich käm dann zum zeitnehmen



Ich würde hierfür auch mein freelap-system zur Verfügung stellen 

Showdown next season: CC vs. DH (um im Schubladendenken zu bleiben )


----------



## sportfreund78 (30. Oktober 2012)

Coole Bilder und schöne Einstellungen! Wäre nett wenn ein paar Fotografen, die mit der Veröffentlichung ihrer Bilder einverstanden sind diese per mail zusenden:

[email protected]

Ansonsten hoffe ich daß wir weiterhin ein breites Spektrum an Radsportlern vom cc Racer bis zum Downhillfahrer auf dem Flowtrail glücklich biken sehen werden
und Gelegenheit zur Callenge mit Zeitnahme wird es evtl. zu Beginn der neuen Saison geben.

Wer über die Wintermonate Zeit und Lust hat sich an der Verbesserung und Weiterentwicklung des Flowtrails zu beteiligen kann sich ganz einfach per mail melden und in den Bauteamsvertweiler setzen lassen, wir haben noch einiges vor und freuen uns über jeden Unterstützer!

Gruß Martin


P.S.: Wer Lust hat den morgigen Sonnenschein nach der Arbeit für einen "last run in 2012" zu nutzen - wir treffen uns um 16.45 Uhr an Ende des Trails zum gemütlichen hochpedalieren.


----------



## Bikedude001 (30. Oktober 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> Na ja, nicht "unbedingt". Die Strecke ist auch für CC-ler optimal. Du würdest dich wundern wie schnell man dort mit einem Hardtail unterwegs sein kann.
> 
> Ich würde es mal auf einen Vergleich ankommen lassen



....das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Würde mich als Versuchskaninchen zur Verfügung stellen 
 @Sportfreund. Kannst gerne alle Bilder aus meinem Fotalbum verwenden.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. Oktober 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> ....das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Würde mich als Versuchskaninchen zur Verfügung stellen



Na dann halten wir das mal fürs nächste Jahr fest! Wird bestimmt lustig. Vielleicht machen noch ein paar Jungs mit


----------



## LatteMacchiato (30. Oktober 2012)

Wieso nächstes Jahr? Jetzt, gleich, sofort....


----------



## doc_snyder (30. Oktober 2012)

ich rasier mir schon mal die Beine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (30. Oktober 2012)

so, ich bin fertig mit rasieren


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich kuck mir das dann an, so von weitem


----------



## Bikedude001 (31. Oktober 2012)

Sehr geil ! Dann machen wir zur Eröffnung nen Rennen CC vs. DH


----------



## MeMa (31. Oktober 2012)

Bis dahin bin ich wieder fit, bin dabei 
Natürlich für die DH-ler


----------



## nf2 (31. Oktober 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Sehr geil ! Dann machen wir zur Eröffnung nen Rennen CC vs. DH



Und im 2.Lauf werden die bikes getauscht, so dass die CCler mit DH-bike und die DHler mit CC-bike den trail runter müssen. Gesamtzeit aus Lauf 1 und Lauf 2 ergibt den KINGofTRAIL.


----------



## MeMa (31. Oktober 2012)

nf2 schrieb:


> Und im 2.Lauf werden die bikes getauscht, so dass die CCler mit DH-bike und die DHler mit CC-bike den trail runter müssen. Gesamtzeit aus Lauf 1 und Lauf 2 ergibt den KINGofTRAIL.



Prinzipiell keine schlechte Idee, aber gibst du deine Frau/Freundin oder Auto auch einfach ab? 

Bei mir hat einer mal mein Bike umgeschmissen. Kannst ihn ja mal fragen was er sich anhören durfte


----------



## LatteMacchiato (31. Oktober 2012)

Bike wird nicht getauscht, 2. Runde geht aber in umgekehrte Richtung und wer absteigt bekommt sein Bike verschrottet. Alternative Frau/Mann/Freundin/Freund/Auto


----------



## MeMa (31. Oktober 2012)

wer absteigt oder wer verliert? 
gut das ich auch touren mit dem bike fahre


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (31. Oktober 2012)

Den DH-lern wird einfach ein Auge verbunden 

Alternativ gibt es Kopfhörer mit Bata Illic... 

Kostprobe?

OK; gern ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (31. Oktober 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> wer absteigt oder wer verliert?



natürlich beides und die Bremsen werden auch vorab demontiert. Geht ja um schnell net um "ich kann besser bremsen"


----------



## MeMa (31. Oktober 2012)

@_Latte_  Berghoch bremsen sieht schon scheis..e aus, findste nicht?
Und wenn dann noch da steht "Bergabbremser" .... na ich weiß ja nicht.

 @_Pedro_ Das sagt nur einer der schiss hat verlieren zu können weil er selbst nicht sicher genug ist....


----------



## LatteMacchiato (31. Oktober 2012)

was sollte ich deiner Meinung nach hinschreiben?


----------



## MeMa (31. Oktober 2012)

Das weiß ich doch nicht


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (31. Oktober 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> @_Pedro_ Das sagt nur einer der schiss hat verlieren zu können weil er selbst nicht sicher genug ist....




Oder jemand der nen Witz gemacht hat (haha)


----------



## Bikedude001 (31. Oktober 2012)

Pedro_Pedali schrieb:


> Den DH-lern wird einfach ein Auge verbunden
> 
> Alternativ gibt es Kopfhörer mit Bata Illic...
> 
> ...



Geiler Tüp !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (31. Oktober 2012)

:kotz:


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (31. Oktober 2012)

Schlimm wenn ich euch gestehe dass ich mal auf nem Konzert von dem war?

War in Heiligenwald in der Turnhalle, quasi "Vorband" von Owambo...

Tja, steiler aufstieg für den guten ollen Bata würd ich sagen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. Oktober 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Sehr geil ! Dann machen wir zur Eröffnung nen Rennen CC vs. DH



Das Angebot steht! Wir sollten dann noch die Randbedingungen abstimmen.

Vorschlag: 

CC´ler fährt in kompletter CC-Ausrüstung, d.h. Hardtail, typische CC-Bereifung, max. 100mm Federgabel, Klickpedale, Lycra usw. KEINE dicken Reifen o.ä.

DH´ler in seiner kpl. Ausrüstung und mit DH-Reifen.

Das ganze in 2 Durchgängen, wo im Anschluß beide Zeiten addiert werden.

Der Verlierer wird dazu verdonnert, bei Ausbau- und Instandhaltungsarbeiten des Flowtrails 10h Hilfsdienst abzuleisten.

Die Streckenführung wird vorher auch noch abgestimmt.

Wie´s aussieht fährt als 1. "Gruppe" *Bikedude001* gegen *Gianty* 

Wie wäre es mit einer "Jugendgruppe" oder weiteren Kandidaten?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (31. Oktober 2012)

ich stell mich mit meinem Headline in der kacknoobanfängergruppe gegen nen cc Fahrer mit gleich (schlechten) skills zur Verfügung


----------



## Bikedude001 (31. Oktober 2012)

Geht klar. Gute Idee.
Fände es jedoch besser die Bestzeit aus 2 Läufen zu werten.


----------



## crazyeddie (31. Oktober 2012)

fahrt ihr dann die runde komplett, also inkl. fahrt bergauf vom ziel zum start? anders macht das ja keinen sinn.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. Oktober 2012)

@Bikedude001: Damit bin ich auch einverstanden 

 @crazyeddie: Ja lebst Du auch noch 

Nein, zusätzlich bergauf wäre unfair. Ich weiß zwar dass viele DH´ler auch am Berg sehr gut Druck machen können aber der Gewichtsunterschied ist einfach zu groß.


----------



## Bikedude001 (31. Oktober 2012)

Wenn wir das machen, brauche ich wahrscheinlich doppelt so lange.


----------



## BENDERR (31. Oktober 2012)

das wird interessant


----------



## The299 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ein Vergleich ist echt ne Super Idee, doch ich würde es gerne auf die Spitze treiben und zwar mit einem Vergleich CC vs. Enduro vs. DH wenn man genügend findet in Verschieden Altersklasse. Z.B. U25 ,Ü25  Das wäre ein echter Overkill! 
Eins will ich noch loswerden! Und zwar das aufgrund des Shuttelverkehrs viele ihre "Dickeren Kisten" herausholen! Klar kann man (fast) alles mit HT fahren doch ich persönlich nehme gerne die Fette Kiste aus einem einfachen Grund,da wenn es Shuttel gibt, ist es mit den schweren Teilen einfach am bequemsten! Meiner Meinung nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (1. November 2012)

_Vergleich CC vs. Enduro vs. DH_...

sehr interessant!    

das wären dann die FWKlassen

xxmm-120mm <130mm-160mm <170mm-200mm


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. November 2012)

dann sollte die aufstiegszeit auch noch mit in die messung genommen werden. zwar ausser wertung, aber um lediglich zu sehen wie lange man mit entsprechendem ratt unterwegs ist. ich denke, dass enduro machts  dicht gefolgt vom ht und mit abstand das dh... das was das dh bergab rauszuholen vermag (dicht gefolgt vom enduro), macht das cc am berg mehr als wett.


----------



## Bikedude001 (1. November 2012)

Denke dass man wohl mit nem Enduro die schnellste Zeit in den Hang bügeln kann. Das DH ist bei den flachen Tretpassagen und im Gegenanstieg zu träge und eigentlich zu oversized für den schön geshapten Track.
Daher finde ich den Vergleich nicht so interessant.
Ein CC Rad ist wenigstens bergab etwas langsamer.
Man sollte bei den ganzen Betrachtungen bzgl. Bike den Fahrer nicht vernachlässigen. Würde behaupten der spielt die größte Rolle.


----------



## Koohgie (1. November 2012)

der gleiche fahrer wird mit einen modernen flachen enduro schneller sein als mit einem reinen dh, der wiederum ist zu flach zu träge um den kurs zu bewältigen. die strecke ist einfach viel zu glatt, keine steine und brocken....die ein paar sprünge mit einer andung, wird ein enduro schneller bewältigen.


----------



## FR.Chicken (1. November 2012)

Habe gerade mitgelesen ist interessan. Würde mich als 4crosser bei euch zu verfügung stellen um die beste Zeit rauszuholen ( bergab, aufwärts schau ma mal  ) Ich  fahre  ein 4x  hardtail.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (1. November 2012)

Pedro_Pedali schrieb:


> Schlimm wenn ich euch gestehe dass ich mal auf nem Konzert von dem war?
> 
> War in Heiligenwald in der Turnhalle, quasi "Vorband" von Owambo...
> 
> Tja, steiler aufstieg für den guten ollen Bata würd ich sagen




genau dort war ich auch und war Owambo nicht die "Nachband" von Bata???


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. November 2012)

Das interessante ist ja nicht wer schlussendlich gewinnt ( ist wie Bikedude001 bereits geschrieben hat auch sehr Fahrerabhängig ) sondern der sportliche Vergleich und das "Miteinander" der verschiedenen Bikeinteressen. Niemand kennt das Ergebnis und vielleicht gibt es die eine oder andere Überraschung. 

Genau das macht doch den Reiz aus. Von mir aus kann man auch die Enduros mit in den Vergleich nehmen, dann sollten aber 3 Fahrer in 1 gemeinsamen Vergleichsgruppe fahren. Dann ist es meiner Meinung nach sehr schwierig, ein gesundes Vergleichsmaß bzgl. Fahrkönnen und Kondition zu finden.

Den Anstieg in die Wertung aufzunehmen wäre mir persönlich auch Recht aber das hinkt dann wirklich sehr. Das wäre ein separater Vergleich wert wobei ich denke, dass die Reihenfolge bei konditionell vergleichbaren Fahrern vorbestimmt ist: HT-Enduro-DH. 

Bergauf zählt nur die Power in den Beinen, was in diesem Fall nicht so spannend ist - s.o. Ein 8 kg HT gegen 17 kg DH 

Bergab zählt vieles: Das Fahrkönnen, der Antritt nach den Kurven, der Federweg, die Reifen usw. Wo das eine Bike/Fahrer Vorteile hat, hat es/er an anderer Stelle vielleicht einen Nachteil. Unterm Strich also sehr interessant.

Daß Biker mit einer "Vorgeschichte" wie Bikedude001 ( der schon in vielen Sparten aktiv war und nach wie vor noch ist ) Vorteile hat ist klar. 

Trotzdem freue ich mich auf den Vergleich 

Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich bei jeder Tour / jedem Rennen an den Bäumen hängen bleibe - auch wenn es die Häufigkeit vermuten lässt.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (1. November 2012)

vergesst mir die Rennradfahrer nicht


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. November 2012)

Nee! Die lassen wir ausnahmsweise mal aussen vor!

Es reicht schon, dass deren Einfluss teilweise dazu geführt hat, dass viele Marathon- und CC-Strecken soweit entschärft wurden, dass Feldwege schon als technische Herausforderung zu sehen sind 

Wobei ich gar nichts gegen RR-Fahrer habe! Ich bin gerne mit den Jungs unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. November 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> _Vergleich CC vs. Enduro vs. DH_...
> 
> sehr interessant!
> 
> ...



Nur mal zur Info: 
Dieses Jahr gab es bereits solch einen Vergleich - nämlich bei der MTB-Rallye in Freisen! Es gab zwar eine separate Big-Bike-Wertung aber die WP-Zeiten konnten direkt untereinander verglichen werden da jeweils die gleiche Strecke befahren wurde. Ich kann Euch diese Veranstaltung nur ans Herz legen! Die Jungs hatten sehr schöne WP´s in den Wald gezimmert und fürs nächste Jahr ist auch eine verbesserte Zeitnahme geplant 

Da hat man schon gesehen dass die Jungs mit schwerem Gerät ganz ordentlich in die Pedale treten können


----------



## gzero74 (1. November 2012)

@Gianty
Also mit dem Reign X komme ich locker und ohne mich kaputt zu machen in 10-11 Minuten vom Ziel zum Startpunkt nach oben, mit dem CC-Bike natürlich schneller. Wie groß die Unterschiede bergab sind, müsste ich mal testen, aber mangels Hardtail nicht möglich.
Jetzt musst du nur klären, ob der offizielle Rückweg oder eben der Flowtrail hochgefahren werden muss ;-)

PS: Du müsstest aber Canyony heißen ;-) Das Strive haste jedenfalls schön kaltverformt! Hoffe deine Schulter zwickt nicht mehr


----------



## <NoFear> (1. November 2012)

da hat mal jmd trainiert 

10-11 min bis oben zum betzenhübel mit *dem* bike... Respektomento


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. November 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> da hat mal jmd trainiert
> 10-11 min bis oben zum betzenhübel mit *dem* bike... Respektomento



Das hatte er auch nur in meinem Windschatten geschafft 
-kleiner Spaß am Rande-


----------



## sportfreund78 (1. November 2012)

FR.Chicken schrieb:


> Habe gerade mitgelesen ist interessan. Würde mich als 4crosser bei euch zu verfügung stellen um die beste Zeit rauszuholen ( bergab, aufwärts schau ma mal  ) Ich  fahre  ein 4x  hardtail.




Fourcrosser wurden die letzten Tage vermehrt am Trail gesichtet und es sah schnell und verspielt aus

Über das Rennformat müssen wir uns dann mal über die Winterpause gedanken machen. Der Ziel - Ziel Modus wäre sicher die reinste Form 
des Rattspochts aber bei Veranstaltungen wie der Grünen Hölle gibt es ja auch meist ein paar Meter mehr Bergab als Bergauf (zumindest in der Zeitnahme)

Finds jedenfalls Klasse daß der Trail alle Bike "Genres" vereint und das Für und Wider diskutiert wird.


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (1. November 2012)

Also wenn ich das so alles lese, frage ich mich ob ich mich überhaupt zu euch *trauen* soll...

Hab ja kaum Plan von dem was ihr hier so redet, und so n tolles Fully hab ich auch nicht...

Ich weiß wie es ist wenn man zu ner Meute stößt die ihr Konzept hat und man dieses nicht erreicht, hab so was mal mitgemacht, hoffe ihr seid da *sportlicher* unterwegs, mehr *Gentlemen-like*...

LG: Pedro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (1. November 2012)

intolerante Konzeptidioten gibt es überall... 

Lass dich durch das Geschriebene nicht beeinflussen und verschaffe dir selbst ein Bild der Lage !!!

ein gentleman


----------



## MeMa (1. November 2012)

Mach dir nicht so'n Kopf... 
Hier wird niemand ausgestoßen nur weil er beispielsweise technisch nicht fit ist, oder nen Bike hat welches andere nichtmal anschauen würden. Jedem das seine ?!  

Kenn da auch so'n paar Experten die gern auf den FR-DH-Fahrern rumhacken. Frag mich manchmal was der Mist soll.

Eine Lady ;-p


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. November 2012)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Finds jedenfalls Klasse daß der Trail alle Bike "Genres" vereint und das Für und Wider diskutiert wird.



Genau deshalb würde ich mich über solch ein Event freuen! Es soll alle näher bringen und auch mal einen Blick über den Tellerrand zulassen. 

 @Pedro_Pedali: 
Du kannst bedenkenlos dazustoßen  Ich werde auch mit einem etwas betagteren Bike antreten, das die Belastungen eher aushält als meine empfindlichen Rädchen. Ich für meinen Teil sehe es sehr entspannt, wobei ich es meinem "Gegner" nicht allzu leicht machen werde. Ich weiß auch wie man Anlieger schnell fährt 

Sportlich unterwegs: Ja  
Verbissenheit auf Biegen und Brechen: Nein 

Jetzt kommen noch die Fourcrosser, was es immer interessanter macht 

Wäre toll wenn wir alle zu einer gemeinsamen Veranstaltung bekämen!

Richtig verbissene Racer mit der typischen Roboterfresse ( sorry für diesen Ausdruck. Den habe ich mal auf einem Rennen aufgeschnappt weil die Jungs völlig abschalten sobald sie den Helm auf dem Kopf haben ) werden hier nicht mitmachen, da es ausser Spaß nichts zu gewinnen gibt.


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (1. November 2012)

Dann kann ich meine Bodyguards also daheim lassen?

Nur Spaß 

Natürlich kommen die mit


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. November 2012)

höhö... roboterfresse klingt gut


----------



## MeMa (1. November 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil sehe es sehr entspannt, wobei ich es meinem "Gegner" nicht allzu leicht machen werde. Ich weiß auch wie man Anlieger schnell fährt




Jaaaa, das kannste. 
Aber bitte Rad heile lassen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. November 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Jaaaa, das kannste.
> Aber bitte Rad heile lassen



Dort wo Du meinst bin ich ja leider im ersten Drittel schon gestoppt worden 

Grundsätzlich weiß ich schon wie man heil um eine Kurve kommt. Es gibt aber ab und zu Momente, wo die Abstimmung Bike/Reiter nicht reibungslos funktioniert.


----------



## Kaltumformer (3. November 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> Das Angebot steht! Wir sollten dann noch die Randbedingungen abstimmen.
> 
> Vorschlag:
> 
> ...



Coole Idee, was vergleichbares haben wir für nächstes Jahr in Stromberg ins Auge gefasst. Könnte man ja eine Serie draus machen.  

Bei der Wertung macht es aber Sinn nicht die Zeiten zu addieren sondern Punkte zu vergeben um Downhill und Uphill zu gleichen Teilen in die Wertung einfließen zu lassen. Sonst hat durch die längere Zeit die man für den Uphill braucht der die größere Gewichtung.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. November 2012)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Coole Idee, was vergleichbares haben wir für nächstes Jahr in Stromberg ins Auge gefasst. Könnte man ja eine Serie draus machen.



Ich glaube hier werden jetzt 2 verschiedene Dinge durcheinander geworfen 

In meinem "Vergleich" mit Bikedude001 ging es in erster Linie darum herauszufinden, wie groß der Zeitunterschied zwischen einem CC-Hardtail und einem DH-Bike ist, da die Strecke in Ottweiler für alle möglichen Bikegattungen geeignet ist. Natürlich könnten alle mitmachen die Lust und Laune haben  

Auf Eurer Strecke und in OTW mal ein *richtiges Rennen* auszutragen ist ein sehr interessanter Gedanke. Dazu hat sich sprotfreund78 schon mal geäußert. Aber dann sollten meiner Meinung nach die einzelnen Klassen schon getrennt werden, da es sonst einfach unfair wäre. Ein Vergleich "Geländewagen" gegen "Sportwagen" ist zwar spannend aber gleich eine "Serie" daraus zu machen....ich weiß nicht. Aber getrennt  ich wäre dabei und würde in 3 Klassen starten 



Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Bei der Wertung macht es aber Sinn nicht die Zeiten zu addieren sondern Punkte zu vergeben um Downhill und Uphill zu gleichen Teilen in die Wertung einfließen zu lassen. Sonst hat durch die längere Zeit die man für den Uphill braucht der die größere Gewichtung.



Den Anstieg einzubeziehen würde keinen Sinn machen, da dieser in OTW für ein DH-Bike viel zu streng ist. Ich selbst habe damit keine Probleme aber die DH-Jungs haben es da sicherlich sehr schwer. Bei der Art der Wertung gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, die man alle diskutieren kann wenn es mal soweit ist.


----------



## sportfreund78 (7. November 2012)

Das Flowtrailkonzept verbreitet sich und spricht sehr viele Leute an.
Kombiniert mit der Onlineaffinität der Mountainbiker hat so der letzte Zeitungsbericht in der Saarbrücker Zeitung als meistgelesener Artikel auf der Homepage der SZ
den ersten Platz belegt. Das dürfte auch unsere Sponsoren freuen und zeigt daß wir am Puls der Zeit sind:




Hier gehts zum Artikel:

http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...bike-martin-halm;art2803,4492331#.UJoWw2dnPKQ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedro_Pedali (7. November 2012)

Höhö, coole Sache das


----------



## m.detambel (10. November 2012)

Alternative zum viel gefragten Lift


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (11. November 2012)

Naja, so ein Lift hat aber keinen eigenen Willen...


----------



## YT1996 (19. November 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier werden jetzt 2 verschiedene Dinge durcheinander geworfen
> 
> In meinem "Vergleich" mit Bikedude001 ging es in erster Linie darum herauszufinden, wie groß der Zeitunterschied zwischen einem CC-Hardtail und einem DH-Bike ist, da die Strecke in Ottweiler für alle möglichen Bikegattungen geeignet ist. Natürlich könnten alle mitmachen die Lust und Laune haben
> 
> ...


ehrlich gesagt is der unterschied schin sehr groß zwischen einem downhiller un einem cc biker ich bin selbst ein dh fahrer un ein localer in otw un wen iich da so sehe wie die leute fahren müsste ein renne jedenfall in klassen eingeteilt sein dh cc usw weil wen ich mal wircklich auf dem flowtaril abziehe gehts echt ab ich bin schon am ungefähr weiter als in der mite vom 2 teil un da kommen erst die cc fahrer ans ende wen sie noch schnell fahren ans ende des erstens teil


----------



## <NoFear> (19. November 2012)

... schreibst du mit nem Smartphone??? 

wenn "ja" bin ich, sagen wir mal, beruhigt - andernfalls...


----------



## MeMa (19. November 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> ... schreibst du mit nem Smartphone???
> 
> wenn "ja" bin ich, sagen wir mal, beruhigt - andernfalls...


----------



## <NoFear> (19. November 2012)

nun ja... _da tu'n die Augen weh_


----------



## MeMa (19. November 2012)

ich weiß was du meinst


----------



## The299 (19. November 2012)

Von wegen Smartphones! eine "smarte " Wortvervollständigung auf Niveau eines Erstklässers!
@<NoFear> der Tag YT1996 lässt darauf schließen ,dass er 1996 geboren wurde. Da Ich ein 98er und 14 bin müsste er nach Adam Riese zwischen 16 und 17 sein. Da ist noch nicht so viel Übung im Schreiben wie über 25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. November 2012)

Wenn ich das lese bin ich auch der festen Meinung dass man in verschiedene Klassen einteilen sollte....


----------



## Bikedude001 (19. November 2012)

Genau in U 25 und Ü 25 sowie Smartphone und Tastatur.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (19. November 2012)

zählt ein tablet als Smartphone und muss ich zugeben das ich ü25 bin?


----------



## sportfreund78 (19. November 2012)

Geht jetzt aber weit vom Flowtrailthema weg...


----------



## sportfreund78 (21. November 2012)

Hier ein paar Eindrücke von den Trailbaukollegen aus Südfrankreich.
Ein offizielles Gelände mit Trails und Pumptrack/Dirtgelände befindet sich bei Figuerrolles direkt am Etang de Berre. Viele weitere tolle Trails in der Region um Aix en Provence und im Maurengebirge an der Cote d'Azur. Wer sich für Trails in Frankreich interessiert findet
unter www.vtopo.com Bikeführer für viele Regionen. Auch viele kleinere Touren um den Strandurlaub oder die Anreise in den Süden bisl zu pimpen...


----------



## sportfreund78 (21. November 2012)

Die bewegten Bilder von unserer End of Season Party sind fertig:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.detambel (22. November 2012)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Die bewegten Bilder von unserer End of Season Party sind fertig:


 

Da bin ich ne Wurst am essen 

Komt echt gut mit dem Schnee


----------



## The299 (22. November 2012)

Nach 1min10 meinen Kontakt mit einem Baum sauber rausgeschnitten  Sorry dass ich euch da ausgebremst hab! War ziemlich unfreiwillig!
Hier nen  Standbilde sofern Dat. Hochladen geklappt hat! 
Zur Info die Gopro hat unterm Vesir geklebt und auf dem Bild stehe ich nicht sondern Rutsche auf dem Vorbau dem Baum entgegen!


----------



## YT1996 (27. November 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> ... schreibst du mit nem Smartphone???
> 
> wenn "ja" bin ich, sagen wir mal, beruhigt - andernfalls...


sry das ich mit meinem handy geschrieben hab,hast ja hier eine große fresse freu mich wen da ein rennen startet und das ich dich grade abziehe


----------



## BENDERR (27. November 2012)

YT1996 schrieb:


> sry das ich mit meinem handy geschrieben hab,hast ja hier eine große fresse freu mich wen da ein rennen startet und das ich dich grade abziehe



am pc ist es leider auch nicht viel besser..


----------



## YT1996 (27. November 2012)

Und wen ein renne auf dem flowtrail gestartet werden soll,dann aber auch nur berg ab und kein cc rennen mit berg ab und wieder hoch


----------



## LatteMacchiato (27. November 2012)

...und ohne Rechtschreibung, Interpunktion und Grammatik bitte


----------



## <NoFear> (27. November 2012)

Er lernt's nicht...


----------



## YT1996 (28. November 2012)

haha ihr seit echt witzig


----------



## grungebass (28. November 2012)

seiT wann?


----------



## MeMa (28. November 2012)

ich muß jetzt mal was sagen, ich find das nähmlich absolut kake, daß ihr das hier so macht. das geht echt garnicht.
seit doch mal lieb 
kann doch mal passieren mit den rechtschreibfehlern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (28. November 2012)

ka*c*ke und sei*d*.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (28. November 2012)

ich fühle mich belästigt


----------



## MeMa (29. November 2012)

mal ehrlich 
issn forum, kein deutschkurs.

kann doch egal sein wer welchen fehler macht.
seid/seit  oder das/dass


----------



## sportfreund78 (29. November 2012)

Kann mich MeMa nur anschließen! Geht weit am Thema vorbei und ist wenig zielführend, also kommen wir bitte zum Flowtrail Thema zurück!

Vor dem Frost sollten wir noch die restliche Erde auf den Table füllen und alles bisl winterfest machen. Ich schlage mal den Samstag vor, 11 Uhr am Table (etwa in der Mitte der Strecke, direkt vor dem Gegenanstieg)


----------



## LatteMacchiato (29. November 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> mal ehrlich
> issn forum, kein deutschkurs.
> 
> kann doch egal sein wer welchen fehler macht.
> seid/seit  oder das/dass



die deutsche Sprache ist zwar Freeware aber kein open source
selbstverständlich auch in einem deutschsprachigen MTBforum
vMn


----------



## gzero74 (29. November 2012)

Um das Thema abzuschließen und dem berechtigten Wunsch des Bauherrn Sportfreund78 zu entsprechen, hier noch 2 kleine Links für alle Unwissenden: ;-)
http://www.seidseit.de/
http://www.das-dass.de/
Auf die Verwendung des Apostroph gehe ich mal nicht weiter ein, oder doch, weil es als mal mächtig nervt: http://www.deppenapostroph.info/

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Wird die Arbeit bei jedem Wetter und bei jeder Temperatur am Samstag durchgeführt?(durchgefroren wird der Boden ja hoffentlich noch nicht sein!?).
Ich kenne den neuen Table krankheitsbedingt leider nur in seiner Form, als er noch offiziell gesperrt war. Und damals war er schon spaßig!
Mal schauen, wo ich meine Schaufel hab... ;-)


----------



## sportfreund78 (30. November 2012)

Sieht nach super Bauwetter aus, gegen die Kälte kann man sich ja kleiden und schaufeln hilft auch. Werden um elf am Table schauen was noch zu tun ist und dann ans Abdecken der Holzeinbauten gehen. Wer Schaufel, Schubkarre, Hacke zur Hand hat bitte mitbringen.


----------



## sportfreund78 (3. Dezember 2012)

Für alle Mountainbiker die sich freuen wenn Sie grad ausm Fenster schauen
nochmal der Tip für kommenden Samstag, 08.08.2012
Nikolaustour in Einöd mit sehr hohem Trailanteil. So wies aussieht wird uns der Schnee auch erhalten bleiben! Daumen drücken!
Die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren:

Es sind noch wenige Plätze frei, Anmeldung über www.active-bikes.de


----------



## LatteMacchiato (3. Dezember 2012)

einige Passagen kenne ich noch von der [email protected], muss ich mich auch abfratzen wenn ich mitfahre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (8. Dezember 2012)

Ein Video das den Gedanken mit mehreren "Rattspocht Disziplinen" in einer Veranstaltung aufgreift:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/24363961"]Bilenky Junkyard Cross (A Short Film) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## 007ike (9. Dezember 2012)

nice!


----------



## Nikisonfire (13. Dezember 2012)

sehr schön!


----------



## sportfreund78 (8. Januar 2013)

Für alle Outdoor Sportfans ist heute abend um 21 Uhr ZDF Kultur interessant:

http://www.eoft.eu/de/eoft-tv-episode-1/


----------



## sportfreund78 (13. Januar 2013)

Gestern ging die Bausaison am Flowtrail mit der ersten Schubkarrenaktion los.
Wir haben noch etwas Erde übrig gelassen, wer also noch bisl grundlagenausdauer für die neue Saison aufbauen mag kann dies im pendelverkehr zwischen Teerstrasse und unterem Erddepot im Brombeerfeld machen. 2 Schubkarren und eine Schaufel sind vor Ort.











Vorab zur Info:
Wir haben beriets zwei feste Bautermine vor der Saisoneröffnung 2013 festgelegt,
diese finden am *2.März* und am *16. März* statt. Nähere Infos zu Treffpunkt gibt es hier.
und auf Facebook


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (14. Januar 2013)

Wie finde ich euch unter Facebook?

Flowtrial Ottweiler gibts mal nit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (14. Januar 2013)

du musst nur flowtrail richtig schreiben, dann wirst du fündig.


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (15. Januar 2013)

ups


----------



## sportfreund78 (21. Januar 2013)

Das ist doch mal eine Ausnutzung des öffentlichen Personennahverkehrs:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-VCWUtNm-4"]JP Auclair Street Segment (from Sherpas Cinemas' All.I.Can) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## sportfreund78 (22. Januar 2013)

Habe da grad ein spannendes "anderes" Bikemagazin gefunden:

http://www.fahrstil-magazin.de/


----------



## sportfreund78 (25. Januar 2013)

Haben die gestrige Trailinspektion genutzt um wieder mal eine eigen Produktion zu machen, natürlich witterungsangepasst:


----------



## mondraker-biker (25. Januar 2013)

Sehr schönes der Jahreszeit angepasstes Video.


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (26. Januar 2013)

Klasse Idee, super Video, *geniala Musik*


----------



## m.detambel (26. Januar 2013)

Hab da mal gehört, dass der Trail übern Winter gesperrt ist. 
Zält wohl nur für Bikes 

Echt cooles Vid


----------



## sportfreund78 (18. Februar 2013)

Da der Winter noch im Lande ist gehen wir morgen abend spontan zum Erbeskopf
Ski- und Snowboard fahren. Wenn sich noch jemand anschliessen mag um dem Flow
auf ungewohntem Sportgerät zu fröhnen einfach melden.
Start so gegen halb sechs OTW oder dann gegen 18 Uhr am Lift.


http://www.erbeskopf.de/tourismus-kultur/wintersportzentrum-erbeskopf.html

Ski und Boardverleih ist auch für kleines Geld vor Ort.


----------



## 6TiWon (19. Februar 2013)

TERMIN:
samstag 23.02.2013 ab 11 Uhr bautermin am trail für 2. neue *schwarze linie* am fichtenwäldchen. treffpunkt häuser am eichenwäldchen. handwerkszeug erwünscht. sehen uns...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (21. Februar 2013)

http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...teinbacher-Berg;art26725,4654517#.USYjpfJhxjk


----------



## nachtradler (21. Februar 2013)

Muss Samstag leider arbeiten und dann pfeifen. Frohes Schaffen.


----------



## sportfreund78 (24. Februar 2013)

Wir haben gestern die Bausaison eröffnet und es ging schon gut was voran:











Alle Neueinsteiger haben immernoch die Möglichkeit sich mit den nächsten beiden Bauterminen am 2. und 16. März für das interne Fahrtechniktraining zu qualifizieren.
Alle Infos und aktuelles auch immer auf unserer Facebook Seite!

Bis bald am Trail!


----------



## mw.dd (24. Februar 2013)

Die zwei im Vordergrund auf dem ersten Bild sind aber fleißig


----------



## mondraker-biker (24. Februar 2013)

wenn wir uns das nächste mal sehen, micha, dreh ich mich um und du erlebst das "grüüne" wunder


----------



## fate777 (24. Februar 2013)

Sers, als neuer hier direkt mal ne Frage.

Ich kenns halt nur von der 4 rädrigen Fraktion, aber gibts auch so ne Art Verhaltensregeln dass ich als Newbie den Cracks nicht im Weg stehe? Ich mein, Blinker setzen wie auf der NoS geht ja schlecht um zu zeigen dass man den Hintermann gesehn hat


----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. Februar 2013)

also ich denke einfach deutlich Zeichen geben das man den Hintermann vorbei lässt.
mach ich bei Marathons auch so. Die machen sich bemerkbar wenn die vorbei wollen und man es nicht selber merkt, ein kurzes Zeichen wenn es möglich ist das die anderen vorbei können und gut.


----------



## doc_snyder (25. Februar 2013)

ist der flowtrail atm zum skifahren freigegeben?


----------



## fate777 (25. Februar 2013)

so zwei dicke rückspiegel am helm kämen bestimmt auch ned schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. Februar 2013)

fate777 schrieb:


> Sers, als neuer hier direkt mal ne Frage.
> Ich kenns halt nur von der 4 rädrigen Fraktion, aber gibts auch so ne Art Verhaltensregeln dass ich als Newbie den Cracks nicht im Weg stehe? Ich mein, Blinker setzen wie auf der NoS geht ja schlecht um zu zeigen dass man den Hintermann gesehn hat



Einfach die Linie beibehalten und NICHT versuchen Platz zu machen. Das geht meistens schief. Wenn Du ganz normal fährst, kommt man schon vorbei 

Bei Rennen sieht es etwas anders aus. Wenn dort von hinten "Rechts" gerufen wird, heißt das, dass man RECHTS *überholt wird* und *nicht* nach rechts fahren soll 
Auch dort einfach die eingeschlagene Linie weiterfahren.

Bei Marathons solltest Du normalerweise nicht in diese Verlegenheit kommen, da die schnellen Jungs nach dem Start vorneweg fahren. Es kommt nur dann zu solchen Situationen, wenn die einzelnen Distanzen zusammengeführt werden und sich die schlecht geplanten Zeitfenster überschneiden. Die Spitzenfahrer sollten dann aber durch sein.

Unterm Strich: Einach entspannt bleiben und Spaß mitbringen


----------



## fate777 (26. Februar 2013)

Alles klar, ich denk ma, ich hab damals die ersten Runden NoS überlebt ohne Konflikte, dann werd ichs aufem Bike auch schaffen


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (5. März 2013)

NoS=Nordschleife?
Wtf?


----------



## fate777 (5. März 2013)

So, hab dann grade nach der arbeit ma ne kleine Runde da oben gedreht rund um den Trail (drauf wollt ich bei dem tiefen Boden im Moment ned, da hätt ich denk mehr kaputt gemacht als alles andere, aber war auch jemand da der das anders gesehn hat  ) und muss sagen, wirklich riesen Respekt vor euch/denen, die das Teil in den Wald gezimmert haben, allein beim schauen kann man sich schon denken was das an Arbeit war 

War aber wohl leider zu früh an um en paar Leute anzutreffen oben, aufem Heimweg kamen mir noch 2 mit Bike und FF entgegen, aber da wars dann schon zu spät, spätestens am 16. dann 



WarndtWalder.77 schrieb:


> NoS=Nordschleife?
> Wtf?



right, ich komm mehr aus der vierrädrigen ecke, neben karren und arbeit war da auch die letzten jahre keine zeit zum biken, nur inzwischen merke ich wie meine fitness in keller geht, laufen hasse ich, zum schwimmen muss ich mindestens wieder 6-7km weit fahrn, wald hab ich vor der tür, deshalb wieder biken


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (7. März 2013)

you are welcome....
2Rad>4Rad


----------



## fate777 (7. März 2013)

WarndtWalder.77 schrieb:


> 2Rad>4Rad



So weit geh ich dann nicht, da bin ich ehrlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (7. März 2013)

Am Samstag ist nochmal spontane Bauaktion im oberen Teil.
Treffpunkt 10 Uhr an der Teerstrasse oberhalb Brombeerfeld.
Erde für den Anlieger hinter der Brücke wurde geliefert und kann jetzt eingebaut werden.


----------



## m.detambel (9. März 2013)

Hallo Bergabfahrer,
 heute hatten wir einen eher ernüchternden Bautag. 3h gearbeitet und davon waren wir die Hälfte nur zu dritt.
 Etwas Schade aber trotzdem haben wir Einiges gestämmt.
 Was aber entäuschender ist, dass sich wohl einige nicht an die Wintersperre halten und UNNÖTIGE Arbeit verursachen.
 Im Brombeerfeld ist alles mit tiefen Furchen verfahren. Sprich wir dürfen neben den Arbeiten zur Saisonvorbereitung den ganzen Trail wieder glatt büglen.

 BITTE HALTET EUCH AN DIE WINTERSPERRE, DAMIT WIR DEN TRAIL PÜNKTLICH ERÖFFNEN KÖNNEN.

 Wenn die Strecke wieder freigegeben ist freuen wir uns natürlich auf jeden Besucher auf zwei Rädern!!


----------



## fate777 (9. März 2013)

wie schon gesagt, Dienstag ist einer an mir vorbeigehuscht als ich um den Trail unterwegs war, ich wollt ihn noch drauf ansprechen, aber er war zu schnell über die Teerstraße drüber als das ich nochwas hätte sagen können


----------



## sportfreund78 (9. März 2013)

Da haben wir nur eine Cahnce wenn jeder der am Trail ist diese Leute permanent anspricht und ihnen klar macht worum es geht.
Ist natürlich nervig daß die Leute die nichteinmal bauen dann auch noch während der Sperre im nassen am fahren sind.

Also nochmal der Appell an die Vernunft!


----------



## mondraker-biker (10. März 2013)

ich habe die spuren gestern auch gesehen, als ich mir die brückenbaustelle angeschaut habe. übrigens habt ihr gestern sehr gut gearbeitet zu dritt!!!

wenn ich mal son "radfahrer" aufm trail erwische, werd ich sehr nervig

die leute sollten einfach unsere arbeit respektieren und sich an die regeln halten, dann haben wir alle noch lange spass am trail


----------



## fate777 (10. März 2013)

was denk ich auch noch fehlt, ist en glasklarer Hinweis oben am schwarzen Brett dass bis 1.4. dicht ist und das Befahren wegen Bauarbeiten und unnötiger Streckenbeschädigung in dieser Zeit unterlassen werden sollte


----------



## sportfreund78 (10. März 2013)

Da hat fate777 recht. Für den nächsten Winter sollten wir da vor Ort mehr beschildern
um eben auch die Gründe für die Sperre transparent zu machen, dann setzt sich vielleicht auch eher die Vernunft durch bei denen die nicht von selbst auf die Idee kommen warum ein Trail im Matsch gesperrt ist.
Dickes Lob dem Bauteam von Wochenende! Hab euer Werk heute auch mal begutachtet.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. März 2013)

Moin, wird Samstag auf jeden fall gebaut?
Die allgemeine Wetterlage is ja jetz nit unbedingt als bestes Bauwetter anzusehen. 
Wäre halt schon doof extra aus Saarlouis rüber zu fahren un alles is knüppelhart gefroren.


----------



## m.detambel (24. März 2013)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom gestrigen Bautag


----------



## doc_snyder (29. März 2013)

sieht top aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swift daddy (29. März 2013)

Tag zusammen,
ist am 01.04. ne "offizielle" Eröffnung am Trail?


----------



## Fartzilla (30. März 2013)

Das wollte ich auch fragen,und vorallem wie ist das Wetter bei euch.


----------



## Sarrois (31. März 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Das wollte ich auch fragen,und vorallem wie ist das Wetter bei euch.



Im Moment 3 Grad und knochentrocken und Sonne satt
Wir gehn heut mittag und dem Eck Wandern, da schau ich mal wie die Strecke aussieht


----------



## achimrotwild (31. März 2013)

An alle die so aktiv an einem Flowtrail bauen muss ich mal einen Dank aussprechen.
Ich bin seit 2 Jahren ein grosser Fan von solchen Strecken. 
Leider bin ich mit knapp 100Km zu weit weg, um mal eben vorbei zu kommen.
Ich bin die Strecke schon einmal 2012 gefahren und werde 2013 sicher zu den glücklichen Bikern gehören, die solche Strecken nutzen dürfen. Danke nochmal.


----------



## Fartzilla (31. März 2013)

Knochentrocken und Sonne klingt gut =)
Gegen die 3 Grad kann man ja mit strampeln antreten ;-)


----------



## Colonel Hogan (31. März 2013)

Heut warens 10Grad...


----------



## m.detambel (31. März 2013)




----------



## Fartzilla (31. März 2013)

Morgen um 8 starten wir in Koblenz.. Bin gespannt


----------



## Sarrois (31. März 2013)

Die Strecke war ok im oberen Drittel, sollte also bis unten gehen.
Aber hinten der Steinbruch war teilweise sehr sumpfig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mephisto_ (3. April 2013)

Weiß man schon ab wann der Steinbruch wieder befahrbar ist?


----------



## 6TiWon (3. April 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Die Strecke war ok im oberen Drittel, sollte also bis unten gehen.
> Aber hinten der Steinbruch war teilweise sehr sumpfig


1. das der steinbruch gesperrt ist und auf längere zeit auch gesperrt bleibt wisst ihr schon. steht auf der flowtrailseite dick und fett und für alle fazzebucker auch dort auf der seite. also bitte dran halten!!!
2. das der trail bis einschliesslich *31.März ZU IST*, wisst ihr auch...
woher kommt dann dein statement vom 31.03.2013???

3. also nochmal an alle ein apell: bitte an die gegebenheiten und öffnungszeiten halten und die "spiel"-regeln einhalten, sonst wird das nix!


----------



## BENDERR (3. April 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Im Moment 3 Grad und knochentrocken und Sonne satt
> Wir gehn heut mittag und dem Eck Wandern, da schau ich mal wie die Strecke aussieht



vl kommt sein Statement daher..?
nur so ne Vermutung..


----------



## Sarrois (3. April 2013)

6TiWon schrieb:


> 2. das der trail bis einschliesslich *31.März ZU IST*, wisst ihr auch...
> woher kommt dann dein statement vom 31.03.2013???


 
Was ist dem mit Dir los
Lies gefälligst alles und versteh dann vor allem auch alles 
Ich wart dann auf ne Entschuldigung



BENDERR schrieb:


> vl kommt sein Statement daher..?
> nur so ne Vermutung..


 
Genau


----------



## fuschnick (3. April 2013)

Hi, kurze Zwischenfrage.. Welche Länge und hm hat der Trail eigentlich? Ich hab auf der HP nichts gefunden. Mir geht es vor allem darum wie lange ich wohl vom Ende bis zum Anfang wieder hoch strampeln muss. Danke.

Edit: Habs doch noch gefunden. 4k lang und 120hm tief.


----------



## BENDERR (3. April 2013)

wenn man fit ist so 10 min


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. April 2013)

Wenn Du locker hoch fährst kannst Du so mit 15 - 17 min. rechnen. 
10 min. wären schon sehr schnell und wohl nur mit dem Racebike zu schaffen ( ich werde es demnächst mal probieren ).


----------



## Sarrois (5. April 2013)

Was bedeutet eigentlich der Satz in der DIMB Mail, dass der Steinbruch evtl. Nedd mehr lange zu nutzen ist


----------



## sportfreund78 (6. April 2013)

Aktuell haben wir top Streckenverhältnisse am Trail. Sehr griffiger Boden und
Fahrspaß pur. An dem Temperaturregler versuchen wir auch mal noch bisl zu drehen die Tage;-)
 @Sarrois: Bezüglich des Steinbruchs gab es einen Eigentümerwechsel des Grundstückes und wir versuchen gerade mit der Stadt eine Lösung zu finden.
Aktuell ist der Abschnitt leider bis auf weiteres gesperrt.


----------



## sportfreund78 (9. April 2013)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Bauteam Fahrtechnik Tag mit Patrick Wiedemann:











Der Termin fÃ¼r das nÃ¤chste Ã¶ffentliche Fahrtechniktraining ist der 08.06.2013
PlÃ¤tze kÃ¶nnen zum Preis von 79,-â¬/Person gebucht werden: [email protected]
Weitere Termine sind in Planung. FÃ¼r Gruppen ab 5 Personen sind auch Wunschtermine mÃ¶glich.


----------



## Lukas92 (10. April 2013)

wenn ich sehe wie ihr da baut und fährt werd ich richtig neidisch 
wird zeit das es wieder herbst wird 
ich will wieder aufs rad


----------



## Pizzaplanet (10. April 2013)

ich glaub ich muss mir demnächst mal Zeit machen um vorbei zu kommen ;-) von Saarburg ist es zwar ein Stück aber es scheint sich ja zu lohnen.

Und fragt doch mal bei Propain an ob die nicht an dem Flowpark Festgedöhns bei euch aufschlagen wollen.
Das wäre doch auch für die ne gute Möglichkeit die Headline und Tyee auf ner Strecke zu präsentieren die genau zu diesen Bikes passt.


----------



## Koohgie (14. April 2013)

Hi, zunächst mal ein riesen Respekt fur die Leistung und die ganze Organisation...ist erheblich was ihr da erschaffen habt. Eine kleine Kritik hatte ich noch... 
schlüsselstellen besser beschildern, bsp. Die wall, ich war heute das erste Mal bei euch, ich wollte zunächst nur locker abrollen, abaer das Ding kam doch sehr überraschend, und wenn man die wall nicht fährt nimmt die kurve den ganzen flow.man konnte ja unten ein wennig dreck zu einem anlieger schippen und es wäre jedem geholfen, kann kann sich ja dann sogar langsam dann tasten....

ne kurze Frage zum Fahrtechnik Seminar, wird da ge' Shuttlet und welche welche Qualifikation bringt der tüp mit? 

vg Thomas


----------



## sportfreund78 (14. April 2013)

Hallo Thomas,
schön daß Dir der Trail gefällt. Wie du richtig schreibst sollte jeder "Neuling" sich über die blaue Linie bei gemäßigter Geschwindigkeit ein Bild von der Strecke machen und dann je nach Laune und Fahrkönnen steigern. Sicher wird es immer Ecken geben die dem einen besser oder schlechter gelöst vorkommen, aber es gibt meist Gründe. Am Wall mit der Erdaufschüttung die Idee ist aus Holzschutzgründen nicht machbar. Wo Holz dauerhaft Erdkontakt hat ist es in wenigen Jahren weggefault. 
Bezüglich Fahrtechnikseminar: Der Fokus liegt in der Schulung der Fahrposition, viele Dinge werden im ebenen Gelände erarbeitet und dann auf den Trail übertragen. Geshuttelt wird nicht. Die Kurse werden über Sommer von verschiedenen Trainern durchgeführt. Mit "Tüpen" arbeiten wir gar nicht;-)

Bis bald am Trail!


----------



## EvilDevil (16. April 2013)

Hi zusammen!

Ich war am Sonntag jetzt zum zweiten Mal am Flowtrail. Das Teil macht unheimlich Spaß  
=> Respekt vor eurer Arbeit!  
Bin das obere Drittel öfters gefahren, das Verbindungsstück in der Mitte und das untere Drittel nur zweimal (beim ersten Komplettabfahren und bei der letzten Abfahrt zum Parkplatz unten), da es unten noch gut matschig war und die Anlieger schon dadurch etwas mitgenommen aussahen.

Leider waren die bereits hier öfter genannten Wegelagerer am schwarzen Drop oben vor Ort und haben den Holzaufbau der roten Linie (kleiner Drop) als Bank missbraucht und sich nur schwerfälligst wegbewegt ... Das war ziemlich nervig, weil man wegen denen die ganze ganze Geschwindigkeit wegbremst und dann mühselig und langsam hochkurbeln muss. 
Hier sind die Kiddies zu sehen: http://youtu.be/27MbZeTNxIg?t=35s
Falls die jemand kennt: Mami und Papi sollten mal Hausarrest verhängen 


Zum Thema Wallride wurde ja auch etwas gesagt: Ich fand den jetzt auch als Nicht-Gravity-Pro ziemlich gut fahrbar (habe aber nur wenig Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, da ich nur die Wallrides in Trippstadt testweise zweimal gefahren bin - da hatte ich eher ein ungutes Gefühl). Auf dem Ottweiler Wallride habe ich mich direkt sicher gefühlt, er ist auch meiner Meinung nach gut in den Trail eingebaut (  ) und man kann ihn in mehreren Geschwindigkeiten ohne Traktionsverlust befahren.

Gruß,
Patrick

PS: Wer das ganze Video vom Sonntag sehen will:





PPS: Auf der "Anfahrt"-Seite der Homepage und auf dem Streckenplan ist überall die Straße unten als L420 bezeichnet, das ist aber eigentlich die B420


----------



## <NoFear> (16. April 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilDevil (16. April 2013)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> leidiges Thema, das irgendwie nicht in den Griff zu kriegen ist...


Ich hätte da eine Idee:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Taubenspikes-reihig-Polycarbonatleiste-Taubenabwehr-Vogelschutz/dp/B007Q0BZN8"]Taubenspikes 2 reihig auf 50 cm Polycarbonatleiste, Taubenabwehr, Vogelschutz: Amazon.de: Garten[/ame]
einfach in Fahrtrichtung rechts an den Holzaufbau anmontiert (so dass die Spikes nach rechts zeigen) und es sollte zum Sitzen zu ungemütlich sein, beim Fahren aber nicht stören


----------



## <NoFear> (16. April 2013)

..


----------



## sirios (17. April 2013)

EvilDevil schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> 
> Ich war am Sonntag jetzt zum zweiten Mal am Flowtrail. Das Teil macht unheimlich Spaß
> => Respekt vor eurer Arbeit!
> ...



Die hab ich am Sonntag auch gesehen. Die gingen mir auch ziemlich aufn Sack weil die sich mehrmal bitten ließen bevor die ihren Hintern vom Drop wegbewegt haben... Da waren so viele Kiddies, dass diejenigen die weder den schwarzen noch den roten Drop fahren wollten/konnten keinen Platz mehr hatten um durch die Mitte zu fahren.

Außerdem wundert mich auch noch, dass scheinbar wenig Unfälle in OTW passieren. Hab da einen mit einem total abge****ten Hardtail gesehen (Felgenbremsen, ausgenudelte 50mm Federgabel, etc.) der damit den 2m Drop gefahren ist. Konnt gar nicht hinsehen weil ich dachte, dass jeden Moment die Gabel bricht.

Wenn ich die Kinder nächstes mal wieder seh geh ich denen wieder aufn Sack ob die wollen oder nicht !

Ride on!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. April 2013)

Mir sind auch schon welche auf der Holzbrücke entgegen gekommen wo ich mit Tempo unterwegs war. Ich weiß immer noch nicht wie wir aneinander vorbeigekommen sind. Daraufhin bekam ich den gut gemeinten Hinweis, nur so schnell zu fahren dass man jederzeit anhalten kann. Die Jungs sind völlig resistent. Sie schieben ihr Bike in aller Ruhe entgegen der Strecke, sitzen auf den Drops, lassen ihre Bikes und Rucksäcke überall liegen und machen große Augen wenn man flott durch einen Anlieger fährt und sie plötzlich vor einem stehen. 

Das Unverständliche daran ist, dass einige davon lange genug Rennen gefahren sind und sehr genau wissen welche Gefahren dadurch entstehen können. 

Es wird der Zeitpunkt kommen, wo etwas schief geht.

Mehr als gute Worte kann man nicht anbringen. Auf Einsicht werden wir vergebens warten.


----------



## <NoFear> (17. April 2013)

..


----------



## doc_snyder (17. April 2013)

NoFear, wieso bist du bei dem Wetter nicht biken? Oder hängst du auf der Schaff im Forum rum?


----------



## <NoFear> (17. April 2013)

...


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (17. April 2013)

das vergnügen mit den bettnässern hatte ich auch schon. scheint eine plage zu sein.


----------



## Sarrois (17. April 2013)

Ich könnt mal mit der Husky runnafahrn
Dann gehn die schon weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (17. April 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ich könnt mal mit der Husky runnafahrn
> Dann gehn die schon weg



Sei dir da mal nicht so sicher! Die sind so faul, dass du dir da nachher 4-5 aus den Stollen rausfummeln kannst


----------



## sportfreund78 (18. April 2013)

Denke das Thema ist nun zur Genüge bearbeitet. Weiterhin gezielt dran arbeiten und das Gespräch suchen und vor allem Spaß am Trail haben. 
Gestern abend hatten wir top Bedingungen und den Trail ganz für uns alleine...


----------



## Giveth (18. April 2013)

waren auch gestern da, von 12 bis 17.30. Strecke top Zustand. haben Grad mal 3 andere Fahrer gesehen. Bilder folgen


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (18. April 2013)

Am Sonntag hatten wir auch das Vergnügen mit denen ^^. Aber nur bei der 4. Und letzten Abfahrt. Vorher waren die wohl noch zu Mittag bei Oma.
Habt ein echt tollen Trail gebaut!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chricky86 (19. April 2013)

War am Mittwoch mit nem Freund zum ersten mal auf der Strecke. Super Wetter, Streckenbeschaffenheit auch super und der ganze Trail hat richtig Spaß gemacht. War nur etwas verwundert wie wenig los war ^^. Haben trotzdem einige Bilder gemacht, die ich dann im Laufe des Tages mal hochladen werden. Was etwas ärgerlich ist (und wahrscheinlich mit den oben genannten Wegelagerern zu tun hat): an manchen Stellen (besonders am Wallride) lagen jede Menge Müllreste, vor allem Knoppers-Papier, rum. Sowas ist doch unnötig und die Idioten die sowas machen fühlen sich hoffentlich jetzt auch angesprochen. Haben jedenfalls einiges von dem Zeug mal mitgenommen ;-).
War sicher nicht der letzte Besuch in Ottweiler -auch wenn die Anreise von Leverkusen doch was weiter ist ^^


----------



## LatteMacchiato (19. April 2013)

wer Knoppers isst und/oder das Papier einfach so wegschmeißt, kann eh nicht lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chricky86 (19. April 2013)

Soo -hier die versprochenen Bilder ;-)


----------



## sportfreund78 (20. April 2013)

Coole Bilder! So langsam kommen die Sommerfarben durch und bei den Lichtverhältnissen kommt das Feeling sogar auf den Bildern rüber.

Danke fürs Müllsammeln! Denke da die Mehrheit der Trailnutzer den Naturaspekt zu schätzen weiß wird sich diese Denkweise langfristig auch beim noch nicht mitdenkenden Rest durchsetzen. 

Bis bald am Trail!


----------



## YT1996 (21. April 2013)

hey gib da auch mal meine Käse dazu also an dem sonntag war ich auch da und sitze auch meist unterm 2 meter Drop aber wo störe ich die Leute dabei ?????? mein Bike liegt auch unterm 2 Meter drop und wo blockiere ich da zb die Leute so unnötiger STress nervt jaa es waren wircklich da paar kiddis dort die einfach da rumgesitzt haben trotz es kam jemand das kann ich verstehen das man da genervt ist aber nicht wegen ich keinem im Weg stehe


----------



## Sarrois (21. April 2013)




----------



## BENDERR (21. April 2013)




----------



## Pedro_Pedali (21. April 2013)

YT1996 schrieb:


> hey gib da auch mal meine Käse dazu also an dem sonntag war ich auch da und sitze auch meist unterm 2 meter Drop aber wo störe ich die Leute dabei ?????? mein Bike liegt auch unterm 2 Meter drop und wo blockiere ich da zb die Leute so unnötiger STress nervt jaa es waren wircklich da paar kiddis dort die einfach da rumgesitzt haben trotz es kam jemand das kann ich verstehen das man da genervt ist aber nicht wegen ich keinem im Weg stehe




Ob das in meine Signatur passt?

Babelfish ist auch ratlos?


----------



## sirios (21. April 2013)

YT1996 schrieb:


> hey gib da auch mal meine Käse dazu also an dem sonntag war ich auch da und sitze auch meist unterm 2 meter Drop aber wo störe ich die Leute dabei ?????? mein Bike liegt auch unterm 2 Meter drop und wo blockiere ich da zb die Leute so unnötiger STress nervt jaa es waren wircklich da paar kiddis dort die einfach da rumgesitzt haben trotz es kam jemand das kann ich verstehen das man da genervt ist aber nicht wegen ich keinem im Weg stehe



Ein bisschen Satzbau, etwas Interpunktion und dann kann auch jeder Dein Statement hier verstehen !


----------



## FlyingLizard (21. April 2013)

Pedro_Pedali schrieb:


> Ob das in meine Signatur passt?
> 
> Babelfish ist auch ratlos?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. April 2013)

Jungs, das ist ein ganz Lieber! 
Ich kann auch nicht verstehen warum er sich hier so seltsam ausdrückt. Beim Reden gibt es keinerlei Verständnisprobleme 

Ein kleiner Appell an YT1996: Gib Dir endlich mal etwas Mühe damit wir Dich hier verstehen !


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (21. April 2013)

manchmal machen ja auch die handys was sie wollen. ist ja auch ein mtb-forum hier. kein deutsch-leistungskurs 

zu den drop-sitzer-zwergen: da gibts nichts zu entschuldigen. die schieben trailaufwärts. bewegen sich in zeitlupe von dem drop runter auf dem generell nicht gesessen werden soll. ok, sind halt noch klein aber an gewisse regeln sollte man sich schon halten. wenn man anhalten muss und warten, bis sie sich vom northshore pellen nervt das nur (und ist ne riesen frechheit anderen den flow zu nehmen). aber wenn man um die ecke kommt und die burschen schieben ihre bikes auf dem trail kanns echt gefährlich werden. wenn sie sich gezielt auf die rampage vorbereiten wollen sollen sie sich von papa nen drop in den garten zimmern lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (21. April 2013)

--


----------



## Pizzaplanet (21. April 2013)

Da hilft nur gut protektiert den Trail befahren....

Und früher war es bei uns so das wenn man frech gegen die größeren war eine von denen gefangen hat. Dann kam man heulend heim und hat gesagt was war und hat noch eine bekommen. 

Aber das darf man ja heute nicht mehr, da hat man direkt ne Anzeige am hals


----------



## Crusi (21. April 2013)

Hi war heut auch am Trail, sehr nice was ihr da gebaut habt. Wer ist den verantwortlich hier im Forum für den Bau am Trail?


----------



## Oberaggi (23. April 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Und früher war es bei uns so das wenn man frech gegen die größeren war eine von denen gefangen hat. Dann kam man heulend heim und hat gesagt was war und hat noch eine bekommen.
> 
> Aber das darf man ja heute nicht mehr, da hat man direkt ne Anzeige am hals


----------



## zwente (23. April 2013)

Er wollte damit sagen, dass man früher mit Konsequenzen rechnen musste, wenn man sich draussen daneben benommen hat und obendrein zuhause nochmal eine drauf bekam - weil man sich ja daneben benommen hat.

Früher bekam man als Kiddie Ärger für schlechte Noten - heute bekommen die Lehrer den Ärger.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (23. April 2013)

zwente schrieb:


> Er wollte damit sagen, dass man früher mit Konsequenzen rechnen musste, wenn man sich draussen daneben benommen hat und obendrein zuhause nochmal eine drauf bekam - weil man sich ja daneben benommen hat.
> 
> Früher bekam man als Kiddie Ärger für schlechte Noten - heute bekommen die Lehrer den Ärger.



Sehr gut erklärt die Sachlage


----------



## Sarrois (23. April 2013)

zwente schrieb:


> Er wollte damit sagen, dass man früher mit Konsequenzen rechnen musste, wenn man sich draussen daneben benommen hat und obendrein zuhause nochmal eine drauf bekam - weil man sich ja daneben benommen hat.
> 
> Früher bekam man als Kiddie Ärger für schlechte Noten - heute bekommen die Lehrer den Ärger.



Unterschreibunterschreib


----------



## Crusi (23. April 2013)

Genauso wars und glaubt mir ich hab sie oft doppelt gefangen...

Gesendet von meinem XT890 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mimo6666 (23. April 2013)

Geil war heute mit 2 Kollegen zum ersten mal den Trail fahren und was soll ich sagen Geil,geil,geil,geil. Gleich 4x rauf und runter gedüst.
Also das wird meine Heimstrecke nachm Feierabend.
Top arbeit von den Jungs die es erschaffen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mimo6666 (24. April 2013)

Video will noch nicht.


----------



## Oberaggi (24. April 2013)

zwente schrieb:


> Er wollte damit sagen, dass man früher mit Konsequenzen rechnen musste, wenn man sich draussen daneben benommen hat und obendrein zuhause nochmal eine drauf bekam - weil man sich ja daneben benommen hat.
> 
> Früher bekam man als Kiddie Ärger für schlechte Noten - heute bekommen die Lehrer den Ärger.



Konsequenzen und eine drauf bekommen kann man ja wohl nicht gleich setzen. 
Ist aber ziemlich off topic, deshalb soll's mal reichen.


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (24. April 2013)

Eine drauf zu bekommen WAR die Konsequenz...


----------



## mimo6666 (24. April 2013)

So nu hoffe ich das der https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIEMzWUFhlg Link geht.
War ne kleine gemütliche Runde gestern aufm Flowtrail.Youtube will irgendwie nicht so wie ich das will grrrrrrrr.


----------



## sirios (24. April 2013)

mimo6666 schrieb:


> So nu hoffe ich das der https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIEMzWUFhlg Link geht.
> War ne kleine gemütliche Runde gestern aufm Flowtrail. Nicht wundern wenn in der hälfte die Musik weg ist. Youtube will irgendwie nicht so wie ich das will grrrrrrrr.



Die Qualität des Videos ist ja mal gruselig. Hast du das mit nem camcorder gefilmt und Auf VHS überspielt ?


----------



## mimo6666 (24. April 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Die Qualität des Videos ist ja mal gruselig. Hast du das mit nem camcorder gefilmt und Auf VHS überspielt ?



Lach nee das ist ne billige wo ich noch vom Paintball habe. Wenn ich mal alles zusammen hab was ich brauche fürs Biken dann kommt auch ne schöne GoPro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nyaneve (25. April 2013)

Tag! Hat jemand Lust sich EvilDevil und mir heut abend ab 18:15 Uhr anzuschließen?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. April 2013)

Bin heute Abend auch auf dem Flowtrail


----------



## m.detambel (29. April 2013)

*Saisoneröffnungsfeier Gravity Team Hoxberg e.V.*
*Samstag 04.05.2013 ab 10 Uhr*

https://www.facebook.com/events/223053204485900/

Es ist wieder soweit! Die Saison 2013 steht in den Startlöchern. Die Bauarbeiten an der Hausstrecke sind fertig, die Bikes ready und es darf geballert werden.

Für Essen, Trinken und Musik wird gesorgt. Die gute Laune bringt ihr mit! 
Maybe steht ein Shuttle zur Verfügung! 
->>> Bitte vergesst nicht, das ihr auf der Strecke nur fahren dürft, wenn ihr Knieschoner und Rückenprotektor anhabt. 
Zu eurer eigenen Sicherheit und aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen dürfen wir euch sonst nicht fahren lassen! <<<-

Wer Informationen über den Verein haben und sich ggf. auch anmelden möchte - bitte vorab ne Mail an [email protected]. Für Fragen steht euch das gesamte Team während der Veranstaltung zur Verfügung!

Ride on! Wir sehen uns Samstag ab 10:00 Uhr!


----------



## sirios (29. April 2013)

m.detambel schrieb:
			
		

> ->>> Bitte vergesst nicht, das ihr auf der Strecke nur fahren dürft, wenn ihr Knieschoner und Rückenprotektor anhabt.
> Zu eurer eigenen Sicherheit und aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen dürfen wir euch sonst nicht fahren lassen! <<<-
> 
> Ride on! Wir sehen uns Samstag ab 10:00 Uhr!



Schön also braucht man keinen Helm ?! Freiheit pur


----------



## gzero74 (1. Mai 2013)

Muss doch nochmal auf das leidige Thema "Kiddies" zurückkommen...hab kürzlich am Drop mit ein paar von denen gesprochen, als ich deren Sprüngen kurz zugesehen hab. Aber auch, weil wieder einmal alles komplett von denen belagert war.
Mit "typisch für die heutige Jugend" könnte man ihre Einstellung treffend beschreiben. Einer hat mir erzählt, dass sie schon vorgeschlagen hätten, dass man für sie im Bereich neben den Drops einen Bereich mit Bänken und Grillmöglichkeit einrichten sollte. Dann bräuchten sie sich nicht auf den kleinen Drop zu setzen oder im Weg rumstehen. Mein Vorschlag, sie sollten doch um eine entsprechende Baugenehmigung bitten und dann (ggf. unter Aufsicht/Anleitung) selbst (!) mal einen Mittag seitlich Platz schaffen und was bauen, wurde nur mit entsetzten, verständnislosen Gesichtern kommentiert... Weitere Kommentare sind wohl überflüssig!

Entgegen der Fahrtrichtung hochgeschoben wurde übrigens auch kräftig von denen.


----------



## <NoFear> (1. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (1. Mai 2013)

ist doch total großzügig und lösungsorientiert, dass sie sich bereit erklären sich einen grillplatz mit sitzmöglichkeiten bauen zu lassen. für diejenigen, die von ihren eltern leider kein grillgut mitgebracht bekommen haben müsste man dann aber der fairness halber einen mc-donalds-bringservice einrichten. sind ja immer genug große leute da die ein auto dabei haben. die könnten dann ja mal schnell für die lieben kleinen zum mäckes fahren. 
vielleicht sollte man aber auch die streckenführung überdenken und eine umgehung des bereiches mit den drops installieren. für das areal um die drops sucht man dann einen träger und macht eine kindertagesstätte daraus.


----------



## <NoFear> (1. Mai 2013)

--


----------



## sportfreund78 (1. Mai 2013)

Um nochmal bisl zum konstruktiven zurückzufinden:
Finde es gut wenn ihr permanent den Dialog vor Ort sucht und das Thema entsprechend 
am Trail behandelt. Es ist tatsächlich so daß wir angeboten hatten direkt oberhalb der Drops einen Quereinstieg anzulegen. Die Idee damals war dann daß über den fußweg eben nicht bis zum Start geschoben werden muss sondern man auf einer kleinen Schleife direkt wieder in die Drops kommt. Ebenso mit diversen Sitzgelegenheiten.
Allerdings kam eben nie ein verbindliches Feedback bzw. Vorschläge zur konkreten Umsetzung. @raumfahrer_spif: diese Umfahrung der Drops existiert bereits in Form der baluen Linie!

Es gibt aber auch erfreuliches zu berichten: Es gibt eine Lösung für den Bereich "alter Steinbruch" und sofern wir bald 2 Bautage mit genügend Helfern organisiert bekommen
können die beiden Linien im Steinbruch bald wieder geöffnet werden.
Die Stadt erledigt gerade die Forstarbeiten zur Wegesicherung in dem Bereich.

Wir haben dem Grundstückseigentümer zugesichert daß wir die Pfade im Steinbruch nicht verlassen und es auch keine Müllproblematik mit den Mountainbikern geben wird.
Wir hoffen ihr unterstütz uns diese Message des "clean biken" umzusetzen damit wir 
über diese "Probesaison" hinaus einen langfristigen Vertrag mit dem Eigentümer schliessen können.
Wir informieren sobald der Steinbruch wieder offen ist - bis dahin bitte unbedingt die Sperrung respektieren!

Viel Spaß am Trail!


----------



## 007ike (4. Mai 2013)

Moin ich hätte mal ne Frage zum Aufstieg. Gestern war die letzte Rampe zum neuen Turm und zum Einstieg in den Trail mit zwei Absperrbändern versperrt. Wir haben uns mal daran gehalten weil wir eigentlich sowie so keine Zeit mehr hatten, aber wie kommt man denn zur Zeit wieder hoch zum Anfang ohne über den Track hoch zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nf2 (4. Mai 2013)

007ike schrieb:


> Moin ich hätte mal ne Frage zum Aufstieg. Gestern war die letzte Rampe zum neuen Turm und zum Einstieg in den Trail mit zwei Absperrbändern versperrt. Wir haben uns mal daran gehalten weil wir eigentlich sowie so keine Zeit mehr hatten, aber wie kommt man denn zur Zeit wieder hoch zum Anfang ohne über den Track hoch zu fahren?



Einfach dem Asphaltweg weiter folgen bis er den Trail kreuzt und ca. 100m weiter geht dann links ein Weg am Rand des Feldes hoch. Dieser führt dann links auf den Wanderweg der unter der Trailbrücke durchgeht, macht dann eine Rechtskurve und einen letzten Stich am Wiesenrand hoch zum Einstieg.


----------



## Nyaneve (4. Mai 2013)

Aus welchem Grund ist da ueberhaupt gesperrt? Ist das offiziell?


----------



## sportfreund78 (4. Mai 2013)

Der Rückweg zum Start verläuft weiterhin wie von Nyaneye beschrieben.
Das Flatterband kann höchstens mit der Turmbaustelle zu tun haben. Wir kümmern uns drum.
Der Weg den nf2 beschreibt ist nicht der offizielle und verläuft über den Wanderweg.
Daher bitte weiterhin den ausgeschilderten Weg benutzen! Danke.


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (4. Mai 2013)

Wir hatten die Vermutung dass es wegen den Autofahrern wäre. 
Haben die Fahrräder dann drunter durch geschoben und sind normal hoch. War auch keine Baustelle an dem Tag irgendwo zu finden. Beim ersten mal war das Band auch noch nicht aufgehängt. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## raddüdel (5. Mai 2013)

Heute am Flowtrail Antworten zum Thema Entgegen der Fahrtrichtung hochgeschieben !

Ich Gucke nur.

Ich teleforiere nur

Ich gehe zur Seite wenn jemand kommt.

Wer glaubt wird seelig


----------



## sportfreund78 (5. Mai 2013)

War eben auch nochmal oben und habe ein Gespräch geführt.
Es ging auch nochmal um die mögliche seitliche Trasse.
Habe auf unseren Bautag am 

Mittwoch, 08.05.2013 ab 17 Uhr 

hingewiesen.
Wenn sich die Kids bis dahin organisieren habe ich nochmals das Angebot einer gemeinsamen Ortsbegehung zur Trassenfindung unterbreitet.
Mal sehen wer am Mittwoch da ist.

Alle anderen sind natürlich eingeladen uns beim Freiräumen des Steinbruchs am Mittwoch zur Hand zu gehen, damit wir schnell die beiden Schleifen wieder freigeben können. Wir treffen uns am Trailende um 17 Uhr!
Rechen, Schaufel, Schubkarre mitbringen.

Anschließendes Feierabendbier nicht ausgeschlossen,-)


----------



## YT1996 (19. Mai 2013)

Mal schön es Wetter genutzt


----------



## wholeStepDown (25. Mai 2013)

manchmal ist es einfach zu warm für protektoren? ;-)


----------



## YT1996 (25. Mai 2013)

was soll man noch an Protektoren anziehen für einen Flowtrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nachtradler (26. Mai 2013)

Spacken, mehr kann ich nicht dazu sagen. Macht euch eure Körperchen auf euren Hometrails ohne Protektoren kaputt, aber bleibt von offiziellen Strecken weg. Ist doch ganz einfach: offiziell: Regeln, inoffiziell: keine Regeln. Offiziell: von Dauer, inoffiziell: Stress mit dem Forst und schneller weg wie gebaut. Man muss halt einfach eine Entscheidung treffen.


----------



## YT1996 (26. Mai 2013)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Spacken, mehr kann ich nicht dazu sagen. Macht euch eure Körperchen auf euren Hometrails ohne Protektoren kaputt, aber bleibt von offiziellen Strecken weg. Ist doch ganz einfach: offiziell: Regeln, inoffiziell: keine Regeln. Offiziell: von Dauer, inoffiziell: Stress mit dem Forst und schneller weg wie gebaut. Man muss halt einfach eine Entscheidung treffen.




Ey was soll das dumme gespräch ich fahre mit full face und neckbrace und ihr macht dumm wegen Protektoren das beste ist immer wen ihr mit euren All Moutain Helme kommt ohne Knieschoner usw. und ihr wollt mir was sagen


----------



## YT1996 (26. Mai 2013)

Und eine Frage soll man bei euch mit einem Panzer schon rumfahren ? Vergisst nicht das ist nur ein einfacher Flowtrail nicht Lac oder so


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (26. Mai 2013)

Ganz einfaches Spiel: 

Man renne so schnell man kann gegen eine Wand, meinetwegen mit Fullface und Brace. Man ist da noch lang nicht so schnell wie auf dem Flowtrail. 

Sag mir ob es weh getan hat und ob es einer Wiederholung wert ist. 

Wenn an einer offiziellen Strecke darum gebeten wird Protektoren zu tragen dann macht man das einfach und lamentiert nicht herum!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. Mai 2013)

YT1996 schrieb:


> Und eine Frage soll man bei euch mit einem Panzer schon rumfahren ? Vergisst nicht das ist nur ein einfacher Flowtrail nicht Lac oder so



Bäume sind überall gleich hart du Vogel. Ob Ottweiler, Lac oder Whistler is völlig egal.

Was anderes was mich eigentlich mehr interessiert wie die Knochen dieser Flachzange.
Wird eure Homepage und die App eigentlich noch aktualisiert?
Die Ampel is seit Wochen auf Grün und ich kann mir nit vorstellen das ihr in Ottweiler anderes Wetter habt wie wir in Saarlouis


----------



## wholeStepDown (28. Mai 2013)

YT1996 schrieb:


> Ey was soll das dumme gespräch ich fahre mit full face und neckbrace und ihr macht dumm wegen Protektoren das beste ist immer wen ihr mit euren All Moutain Helme kommt ohne Knieschoner usw. und ihr wollt mir was sagen



Du solltest lieber gelegentlich in die Schule gehen und weniger auf'n Trail 

Ich sehe bei dir auch keine Knieschoner, frage mich aber, wozu du auf einem Flowtrail (wie du es ja gerne hervorhebst) ein Neckbrace brauchst- aber die Unterhaltung ist schon sinnlos, bevor sie angefangen hat. 

Einen Fullface würde ich in Ottweiler höchstens wegen dir und Freunden tragen - offensichtlich stellt ihr dort die größte Gefahr dar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (28. Mai 2013)

Wird eure Homepage und die App eigentlich noch aktualisiert?
Die Ampel is seit Wochen auf Grün und ich kann mir nit vorstellen das ihr in Ottweiler anderes Wetter habt wie wir in Saarlouis[/quote]

Die Ampel funktioniert und ist auch aktuell rot, da wir leider schon wieder bergnet werden hier. Kann höchstens an deinem Browser liegen, daß die Seite evtl. nicht jeweils neu geladen wird.


----------



## manna49 (28. Mai 2013)

he kids...... mut zeigt man, in dem man sich an regeln hält also protectoren an und gut ist.

mal eine frage. 
1.wann wird im steinbruch weiter gearbeitet?? ich hab das material für den nothshore zusammen
2.orga grillfest
können uns ja mal kurzschießen am WE in OTW ist ja stadtfest......


----------



## audimaster (29. Mai 2013)

manna49 schrieb:


> he kids...... mut zeigt man, in dem man sich an regeln hält also protectoren an und gut ist.


 
Richtig so Jungs

Wer zu uns kommt und keinen Rückenprotektor an hat wird nach Hause geschickt.
Da wird garnicht erst rum diskutiert.


----------



## sportfreund78 (29. Mai 2013)

Hey Manna,

klasse dass das mit dem Material geklappt hat! Denke dann werden wir für nächste Woche mal was vorsehen, mail mir doch einfach wann du kannst.
 Ab dem Wochenende soll ja tatsächlich der Sommer kommen...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. Juni 2013)

So heut wars dann soweit!
Ein Freund von mir hat sich heut im Brombeerfeld überschlagen weil er 3 Jungs ausgewichen ist die den Trail hochgeschoben haben.
Vermutlich Schultereckgelenksprengung.
Hatte zum Glück die GoPro laufen und hab die 3 Hochschieber auf Video.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (2. Juni 2013)

Dann hoffe ich das dein Kumpel schnell wieder fit wird.
Und den Nachwuchs Spacken sollte ..... (zensiert von mir)


----------



## Chricky86 (2. Juni 2013)

Gute Besserung an den Verunfallten. Gibts nicht sogar ne Passage im Regelwerk die das Hochschieben auf dem Trail untersagt?! Wenn ja solltet ihr gucken die Deppen auf Schadenersatz/Schmerzensgeld zu verklagen... Vielleicht können die Betreiber ja auch einen rechtlich bindenden Platzverweis aussprechen -das sollte dann ja mal einige von den Spacken aufwecken und zum nachdenken zwingen


----------



## FlyingLizard (2. Juni 2013)

Gute Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (2. Juni 2013)

echt ey...denen gehört doch .....ich mach dann mal mit bei der selbstzensur.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (2. Juni 2013)

Wir selbstzensierer sollten mal ein Treffen in Ottweiler starten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raumfahrer_spif (2. Juni 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Wir selbstzensierer sollten mal ein Treffen in Ottweiler starten ;-)



wenn dein irsch das bei trier ist könnten wir theoretisch sogar ein stück zusammen fahren (mit leichtem umweg für einen). 
aber ich glaube im zusammenhang mit den northshore-sitzern/ trailhochschiebern sind keine selbstzensierer gefragt sondern viel mehr selbstjustizdurchführende.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (2. Juni 2013)

Genau nicht das Irsch, das bei saarburg.
Sag an wenn du mal Zeit hast, ich bin super im Leute zusammens...tauchen.

Wäre ne Idee, Fussball is ja jetzt eh erstmal gelaufen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. Juni 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich das dein Kumpel schnell wieder fit wird.
> Und den Nachwuchs Spacken sollte ..... (zensiert von mir)



Erstmal danke für die Besserungswünsche.
Werde es weiterleiten!
Es waren ja nit mal nur die üblichen Jungs!
Heut war noch ein Erwachsener mit nem schwarzen Spezialized mit seltsamen MX Schutzblechen dabei der den Trail hochgeschoben hat


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (2. Juni 2013)

vor lauter aufregen hab ich die genesungswünsche ganz vergessen. wie unhöflich. auch von mir gute besserung!
mich würde ja mal interessieren, wie sich die hochschieber-schwachmaten nach dem crash verhalten haben. haben die wenigstens sowas ähnliches wie reue gezeigt? habt ihr denen mal ordentlich die meinung gegeigt? naja der verletzte wahrscheinlich weniger und als "ersthelfer" hat man ja auch genug andere dinge zu tun...
wird der verunglückte in irgendeiner art was unternehmen. ich finde, dass solche vögel nicht ungestraft davon kommen dürfen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. Juni 2013)

Einer der drei hat sofort geholfen, was ich auch echt ok fand, die andern zwei, unter anderem der erwähnte Erwachsene der hochgeschoben hat, haben sich das ganze aus sicherer Entfernung angesehen.
Von uns hatte auch keiner die Nerven oder die Zeit den irgendwie die Meinung zu sagen oder ähnliches.
Ich wollte zuerst mal das alle wieder vom Trail runterkommen und das Bike aus den Füßen/Rädern is bevor da noch jemand reinrauscht.


----------



## sirios (3. Juni 2013)

Auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche! Find ich mal echt derbe daneben was da gestern passiert ist. Halt uns auf dem Laufenden wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Nyaneve (3. Juni 2013)

Die besten Genesungswünsche auch von meiner Seite. Es ist einfach sehr schade, das man mit ständigen Gesprächen und Hinweisen den schwarzen Schafen nicht beikommt. 

Bitte halt uns auf dem Laufenenden wie sich die Geschichte weiterentwickelt. 

Grüsse


----------



## doc_snyder (3. Juni 2013)

ich war gestern nachmittag auch dort, hab den Unfall gar nicht mitbekommen   - die Trottelkinder aber schon, die haben auf dem Drop rumgelungert und auch die Trails hochgeschoben. Einen von denen hätte ich auch fast im Brombeerfeld plattgefahren, weil er dort hochgeschoben hat. Hat sich grad noch ins Gebüsch retten können. Dass die da wirklich noch Unfälle auslösen, ist extrem mies. Da sollte man Anzeige erstatten. Gute Besserung an den mit der Schulter.

Bei all dem gemotze: großes Lob ans Bauteam für den genialen Wallride und die Strecke überhaupt


----------



## mikisoha (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo
Na sehr super Alles gute erstmal an dem unglücklichen.

Ich war erst 1 mal da, hat Spaß gemacht und ich wollte mich gerne weiter rantasten/sicherer werden.

Aber auf so ne sch...ße hab ich keinen Bock, nicht auf Knochenbrüche und auch nicht auf Spaggo´s boxen.

Wenn diese "offizielle" Strecke nicht sicher ist kann ich auch zuhause bleiben und hier im Wald rumeiern.

Sauschade für die fleisigen Jungs, die hier in ihrer Freizeit großartiges geschaffen haben, aber genauso macht man alles kaputt. Wenn sich da die Vorfälle häufen wars das.

Ich bin dann mal weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (4. Juni 2013)

Natürlich auch von unserer Seite gute Besserung!

Finde es aber grad bedenklich zu welchen voreiligen Schlüssen und "Hau Drauf! Parolen
es hier kommt. Wir sind von offizieller Seite her gerne Bereitn schbiker zu unterstützen und auch den Dialog zu suchen.
Trotzdem bitten wir euch hier im Forum wieder zur Normalität zu finden und die Kirche im Dorf zu lassen. Unfälle werden im Bikesport nie auszuschliessen sein, und auch die Tatsache daß nun scheinbar das regelwidrige Verhalten einiger Unbelehrbarer die Ursache war rechtfertigt keine "Selbstjustiz" Gedanken. Wir gehen der Sache gerne gemeinsam mit schbiker auf den Grund!

Ich möchte auch ausdrücklich mikisoha widersprechen!
Soche Schlußfolgerungen entbehren jedem Sinn!
Wenn auf der Autubahn ein Geisterfahrer Unfall passiert würde wohl auch niemand auf die Idee kommen die Autobahn als unsicher zu bezeichnen?!


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (4. Juni 2013)

Bei 17.839 Unfällen mit 387 Todesfällen im Jahre 2012 würde ich sie aber auch nicht als "sicher" bezeichnen. 
Ich kann mikisoha verstehen, ich hab auch keine Lust eine offizielle Radstrecke mit dem Hintergedanken zu fahren dass hinter jeder Kurve jemand auf dem Trail gelaufen kommen kann. Da muss definitv was geschehen!


----------



## brillenboogie (4. Juni 2013)

Der Vergleich mit der Autobahn ist dennoch nicht schlecht, da man hier wie da niemals endgültig ein Fehlverhalten Einzelner mit Konsequenzen für Dritte ausschliessen kann.
Sich deshalb komplett der Nutzung zu verschliessen ist natürlich eine Möglichkeit, mit der man sich allerdings sehr einschränkt.
Aggressives Lynchmob Gehabe ist jedenfalls nicht zielführend und genauso wenig vorbildlich wie Strecke hochschieben...


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (4. Juni 2013)

Ja nur sind Geisterfahrer selbst in der Statistik weit seltener anzufinden als auf dem Flowtrail wie man nun seit Wochen hier verfolgen kann. 

Selbstjustiz steht nicht zur Diskussion, also muss eine andere Exekutive eingreifen, gibt es die nicht lässt mans halt lieber. Das war mein Gedanke.


----------



## brillenboogie (4. Juni 2013)

Die Offiziellen vom Bauteam sind sicher interessiert an konstruktiven Vorschlägen, um der Problematik Herr zu werden. .

Bis später am Pumptrack!


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (4. Juni 2013)

Hausrecht klären -> Platzverweis -> keine Diskkussion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportistmord (4. Juni 2013)

Wenn mir aber auf einer bestimmten Autobahn immer wieder Geisterfahrer entgegenkämen würde ich mir auch ne andere Strecke suchen.
Warum fährt man denn nen Flowtrail? Damit man "flowig" runterflutschen kann. Wenn man hinter jeder kurve etwas befürchten muss, also nur auf Sicht fährt läuft was falsch. 
Aber ihr habt Recht, Agressionen haben auf nem "Flow"trail nix zu suchen. Ich drücke euch die Daumen das i h das in den Griff bekommt.
Grus


----------



## basti1985 (4. Juni 2013)

Auf Sicht muss ma immer fahren ... Was ist Wenn wer gestürzt ist ?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. Juni 2013)

Hey Jungs, ich muss hier glaub ich auch nochmal schlichtend eingreifen und etwas richtig stellen. 
Nicht ich hab mich verletzt sonder ein Freund von mir der zum ersten mal aufm Flowtrail war. 
Der war wohl durch die Hochschieber irritiert und is deswegen gestürzt und hat sich dann doch das Schlüsselbein gebrochen. 
Das es wegen der Jungs die den Trail hochschieben jetzt zu nem Unfall kam ist bedauerlich deswegen sollte es aber auch in Zukunft nicht zu Handgreiflichkeiten kommen. 
Ich hab das entsprechende Video an das Flowtrailteam weitergeleitet.
Von daher ist für mich wie auch den gestürzten das Thema vom Tisch. 
Lösungsvorschlag: Ne kürzere Strecke zum hochschieben. Evtl außen an der Blueline vorbei?


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (4. Juni 2013)

@Sportfreund
unfälle sind nie auszuschließen? stimmt. ich kann mich selbst hinmaulen. ich kann auf öffentlichen wegen mit anderen nutzern des weges kollidieren usw.....
...auf einem flowtrail auf dem regeln herrschen  muss man eigentlich nicht befürchten, dass man durch gegenverkehr in gefahr gerät. ich würde noch die möglichkeit einräumen, dass menschen die mit dem prinzip flowtrail nichts anfangen können, sich evlt. auf den trail verirren könnten. jungs die den flowtrail aber selbst nutzen und das prinzip und die regeln kennen, dürften eigentlich keine gefahr darstellen. 
die sind schlicht und ergreifend zu faul um ihre dh-mühlen den berg hochzuschieben und bis unter die haarwurzeln ignorant. 
"das gespräch suchen"??? wurde das bisher noch nicht? und wenn doch, was hat es gebracht? das ist keine rhethorische frage!

das scheint schon immer ein heikles thema gewesen zu sein aber jetzt hat sich einer die schulter zerschossen. da von der allgemeinen verletzungsgefahr zu sprechen halte ich für grenzwertig. wenn beim fußball einer mit ausgestrecktem bein in einen gegenspieler ohne ball reinspringt und ihm schien- und wadenbein durchtrennt, kommt der schiri dann auch und tut das unter dem motto "beim fußball kommt es halt zu verletzungen" ab?
des weiteren ist es ganz klar dass die diskussion hitziger wird. die typen sind kackendreist und unbelehrbar und jetzt hat sich jemand verletzt aufgrund deren verhaltens. es ist nur verständlich, dass es leute gibt, die als lösungsmöglichkeiten etwas anderes im sinn haben, als es auf weichgespültem waldorf-niveau wegtanzen zu wollen.
ich meinte es allerdings erstmal nicht wörtlich, als ich von "selbstjustiz" sprach. das war überspitzter sarkasmus. allerdings wenn ich mir vorstelle ich rausche da runter und schrotte mein bike wegen diesen typen - da würde ich für nichts garantieren.


----------



## manna49 (4. Juni 2013)

tach leutz,
gute besserung an den verunglückten.

ich selbst hatte am sonntag gegen 13:30 das vergnügen meinen flow abruppt zu unterberechen ............... leider (wütend)
eine truppe "sektionsfahrer" haben da mal am table probiert und ............ NATÜRLICH GEGEN DIE FAHRTRICHTUNG HOCHGESCHOBEN.......... das lustige daran, als ich dann stehenbleiben musste........ mein schwung für den sprung auf 0 kmh reduziert.... kam dann ein "T`schuldigung................... man war ich sauer :-(

wir sollten am einstieg in großen lettern mal ein zettel hin hängen, um darauf hinzu weissen das auf dem trail hochschieben verboten ist, genauso den drop als sitzgelegenheit um- zu- funktionieren....... bei zuwiederhandlung ein fahrverbot aussprechen................

wir wollen alle unseren spaß beim fahren und nicht diese gedanken im kopf....... komm ich runter oder steht da jetzt gleich einer um die ecke......... 

besteht vielleicht die möglichkeit, einee Dropzone like winterberg zu nageln, die einsehbar ist?? so das die "Droper" sich dort austoben können und uns und den anderen nicht entgegen geschoben kommem.......... denn am flow haben die kein interesse, sondern nur an der "DROPaktion"...........

bis die tage 

manna 49


----------



## wholeStepDown (5. Juni 2013)

wäre interessant zu wissen, wie die rennleitung reagieren würde, wenn auf der autobahn regelmäßig die gleichen leute in die falsche richtung fahren- ein warnhinweis für die anderen autofahrer aufstellen? 

Vielleicht liegt das Problem auch darin, dass bei einem möglichen Platzverweis die Kids zu Papi laufen, und Papi kennt da jemanden... schlechte Presse usw. 

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das im Juli ist, wenn wir dort aufschlagen.


----------



## Sarrois (5. Juni 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das im Juli ist, wenn wir dort aufschlagen.


 
Wann kommt Ihr?


----------



## wholeStepDown (5. Juni 2013)

steht noch nicht ganz fest- vermutlich erstes oder zweites WE. Weil?


----------



## Sarrois (5. Juni 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> steht noch nicht ganz fest- vermutlich erstes oder zweites WE. Weil?


 
Ich dachte, Ihr seid evtl. bei dem DIMB-Termin dabei


----------



## wholeStepDown (5. Juni 2013)

wann ist der und worum geht's da? 

@ll sorry for almost OT...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (5. Juni 2013)

Für DIMB-Mitglieder


----------



## sportfreund78 (6. Juni 2013)

Die Aktiv Endurotour der Ig Saar im DIMB e.V. ist restlos ausgebucht!
Bitte keine Anmeldungen mehr mailen.

Für Kurzentschlossene gibt es evtl. noch einige Nachrückplätze für den Fahrtechnikkurs
Enduro Flowtrail Level 3 (für Fortgeschrittene) am Samstag, den 06.08.2013 am Flowtrail.

Im Laufe des Sommers wird es noch weitere Fahrtechnikkurse am Trail geben, auch für Einsteiger. Behalten einfach die Homepage im Auge oder verfolgt uns bei Facebook!

Ride on!


----------



## Sarrois (6. Juni 2013)

Ups, hoffentlich hab ich mit dem Link nedd Dein Postfach gesprengt


----------



## YT1996 (7. Juni 2013)

Wohlstepdown die Kidis werden schon nicht bei Papi laufen keine Angst.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Juni 2013)

Heute freie Fahrt für alte Säcke


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (9. Juni 2013)

Canyon-Fahrer sehen einfach immer gut aus auf dem Rad


----------



## sportfreund78 (9. Juni 2013)

Tolle Bilder Da ist langsam Sommer am Trail

Wir haben die Tage noch die letzten Schlammpfützen eingefangen:


----------



## couchrider (9. Juni 2013)

schönes video! werd diese woche auch ma vorbeischaun...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. Juni 2013)

Hier noch eins vom Junior ( dem ich massiv hinter die Löffel hauen würde wenn er jemals entgegen der Strecke schiebt. Zum Glück sind wir fit genug um regulär hochzufahren )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mimo6666 (11. Juni 2013)

Geiles Video und auch geile Bilder vom Gianty TOP


----------



## Aldetruller (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo! Gibt es außer dem Flowtrail noch interessante Strecken in der Nähe? Wollten Sonntag morgen mal nach Ottweiller kommen!!


----------



## FabeJay (14. Juni 2013)

Die PUR in St Ingbert ist noch zu empfehlen und gut ausgeschildert!

Hier der Link:http://www.st-ingbert.de/283.0.html

Gruß

Fabe


----------



## grungebass (14. Juni 2013)

Aldetruller schrieb:


> Hallo! Gibt es außer dem Flowtrail noch interessante Strecken in der Nähe? Wollten Sonntag morgen mal nach Ottweiller kommen!!



Hi!
schau mal auf www.openstreetmap.org
Die schwarzen Linien gen Süden/Südosten ausgehend vom flowtrail sind sehr schön. Nur auf die Wanderer aufpassen!


----------



## sportfreund78 (17. Juni 2013)

Morgen, Dienstag ab 17 Uhr wird im Steinbruch gewerkelt damit wir bald auch diese beiden Lines wieder offen haben. Je mehr Leute wir sind desto früher klappts mit dem Feierabendbier!
Also ran an die Schaufel Bikers!!!

Treffpunkt: Ende Trail, 17 Uhr


----------



## manna49 (18. Juni 2013)

mist........... ich kann unter der woche nicht.... 
freitag abend oder samstag würde gehen, wenn noch reste zu machen sind, einfach anschreiben....... holz für ausfahrt steinbruch hab ich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crusi (18. Juni 2013)

Immer sind die Bau Termine auf da Mittagschicht...... aber immo ist mit bauen eh net viel drinne bei nie bin selbst grad die eigenen 4 Wände am Umbauen danach bin ich aber auf jesenfall dabei


----------



## manna49 (19. Juni 2013)

die nächst zeit geht nix.................... arbeitsunfall, rechter arm kaputt :-(


----------



## Alaex (19. Juni 2013)

Hi! ;-)
ich war heute seit langer zeit mal wieder auf dem Flowtrail unterwegs.
Ich hatte jede menge Spaß, allerdings hätte ich zwei Dinge, die zu eventuellen Verbesserung des Trails führen könnten:
1.-Die Sträucher neben dem Trail sind im Brombeerfeld momentan sehr hoch, sodass man kaum die Strecke vor sich sieht und bei fast jeder kurve bremsen muss. 
-->Ich denke es würde zu besseren Fahrverhältnissen kommen, wenn die Sträucher beseitigt oder auch gekürzt werden.
2.-Der neue Table im zweiten Drittel des Trails schaut super aus, allerdings ist wohl nicht nur mir aufgefallen, dass die landung recht schmal ist, da in der Anfahrt 'LANDUNG BREITER' in den sand geschrieben wurde, als ich dann weiterfuhr, waren auch schon Spuren zu sehen, welche äußerst knapp an der abgegrabenen Seite vorbei führen...ca 1m weiter abgraben und/oder eine breitere Landung würden meines Erachtens zu einem sichererem Fahrgefühl führen.

MfG Alex


----------



## 6TiWon (20. Juni 2013)

für alle zur zusätzlichen info: seht doch einfach mal vor dem befahren des trails zusätzlich auf die ampel auf der homepage. dort steht ganz klar. TABLE ist -noch- eine baustelle! und steinbruch gesperrt.

wir kommen mit unserem wenigen personal im moment nicht hinterher...ist leider so

wer sich also beteiligen will. zb. beim freischneiden oder andere bautätigkeiten, ist gerne willkommen..

und jetzt noch vill spass aufm trääl


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Juni 2013)

Heute konnte ich selbst leider nicht fahren. Dafür habe ich ein paar Bilder von meinem Arbeitskollegen "Mixmasteral76" gemacht


----------



## Nyaneve (21. Juni 2013)

Sehr schöne Aufnahmen!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. Juni 2013)

So, hier noch ein paar Bilder von @p41n und @junior

p41n










 @junior











Es gibt jetzt Zeit dass der Blitz für meine betagte DigiCam kommt. Die Bilder rauschen doch recht stark.


----------



## YT1996 (26. Juni 2013)

hey FTOTW Team
Der trail ist jetzt eine richtig tolle Strecke geworden.Aber zu dem geplanten neuen Teil im Fichtienwäldschen wäre es echt cool von euch wen wir mal die Line selbst entwerfen könnten. Da wir auch vllt Ideen von Bikeparks oder so miteinbauen könnten wäre echt cool von euch


----------



## 6TiWon (27. Juni 2013)

YT1996 schrieb:


> ...wen wir mal die Line selbst entwerfen könnten. Da wir auch vllt Ideen von Bikeparks oder so miteinbauen könnten...


wie schon so oft gesagt: ihr seit gerne beim nächsten trailbautermin herzlich willkommen und könnt gerne mit anpacken. wir warten dann auf die vielen "WIR"...helfer


----------



## LatteMacchiato (27. Juni 2013)

6TiWon schrieb:


> WIR...helfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. Juni 2013)

@6TiWon:
Ich glaub du hast ihn falsch verstanden. 
Er sagt euch wie er es gern hätte und ihr baut das dann so. 
Von helfen war glaub ich nie die rede...oder hab ich das etwa am Ende falsch verstanden


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. Juni 2013)

Früh übt sich wer mal ein großer Chef werden will


----------



## YT1996 (27. Juni 2013)

Nee Leute ich will euch nicht rumkomadieren oder so  Ich will einfach das wen die Line gebaut wird viel Ideen von uns durchgesetz werden den wir die Downhill fahren schon bisschen mehr Erfahrungen von Downhill Strecken haben.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. Juni 2013)

Du bist in der falschen Veranstaltung - das ist ein FLOWTRAIL und keine Downhillstrecke 

Jetzt gib Dir mal endlich Mühe in einem verständlichen Deutsch zu schreiben


----------



## sirios (27. Juni 2013)

YT1996 schrieb:


> Nee Leute ich will euch nicht rumkomadieren oder so  Ich will einfach das wen die Line gebaut wird viel Ideen von uns durchgesetz werden den wir die Downhill fahren schon bisschen mehr Erfahrungen von Downhill Strecken haben.



Und ich würde mir wünschen, dass die deutsche Rechtschreibung sich hier durchsetzen würde! Du würdest Dir besser mal da etwas mehr Erfahrung aneignen...


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. Juni 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> @_6TiWon_:
> Ich glaub du hast ihn falsch verstanden.
> Er sagt euch wie er es gern hätte und ihr baut das dann so.
> Von helfen war glaub ich nie die rede...oder hab ich das etwa am Ende falsch verstanden


 ....den sollte man nochmal hervorheben.


----------



## YT1996 (29. Juni 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Du bist in der falschen Veranstaltung - das ist ein FLOWTRAIL und keine Downhillstrecke
> 
> Jetzt gib Dir mal endlich Mühe in einem verständlichen Deutsch zu schreiben



Der neue Teil im Fichtenwäldchen sollte doch ein DH werden !!!!


----------



## Sammel (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

anbei mal ein kurzes Video vom Trail:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29579


----------



## HardRock07 (5. Juli 2013)

Bei dem Videostil hätt`ich mir jetzt aml locker ne Stunde Film über den Flowtrail reiziehen können. Echt klasse gemacht! Hoffe mal, da kommt noch ein längeres Video von Dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sammel (5. Juli 2013)

Danke! Aber manchmal scheiterts auch an solch profanen Dingen wie einem leeren Akku..


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Juli 2013)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Bei dem Videostil hätt`ich mir jetzt aml locker ne Stunde Film über den Flowtrail reiziehen können. Echt klasse gemacht! Hoffe mal, da kommt noch ein längeres Video von Dir!



Das Gleiche hab ich mir beim Betrachten des Filmes auch gedacht. Sehr schön gemacht !


----------



## HardRock07 (6. Juli 2013)

@Sammel :

Das mit dem leeren Akku kenn ich irgend wo her..... 
Hatte das gleiche Problem beim ersten Video vom Trail. Allerdings hab ich da nur die Abfahrt gefilmt.


----------



## sportfreund78 (10. Juli 2013)

Hier mal der Link zu einem ersten Bericht vom Enduro Wochenende der DIMB - IG Saar

http://sportregio.de/index.php?id=8&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=179780&cHash=3cd98868b4110e9207be37455c13667c


----------



## YT1996 (13. Juli 2013)

Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit der Table Line ?


----------



## da rookie (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war jetzt zum ersten Mal auf dem Flowtrail in Ottweiler.
Den in Stromberg kenn ich ebenfalls und den find ich richtig nett.

Prinzipiell mag ich in Ottweiler die Lage und Baumaßnahmen, wie beispielsweise die Brücke über den Fußweg find ich super.
Jedoch sind viele Kurven echt eng und was ich wirklich nicht gut finde, ist die Tatsache, daß hier einfach nicht freigeschnitten ist. Somit bleibt der Blick in die Kurve verwehrt und ich kann mir vorstellen, daß das für ungeübte schwierig ist. Auch bei einem Verbremser oder Abflug find ich das irgendwie nicht so optimal.

Denke, der Flowtrail ist doch auch was für Einsteiger.

Pflegt ihr die Trails nicht regelmäßig?

Grüße
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomvo (17. Juli 2013)

Hi da_rookie,

die Beteiligung am Flowtrail-Projekt lässt momentan leider sehr zu wünschen übrig. Bei Bauterminen sind wir kaum mehr als 3 Leute und für die regelmäßige Pflege findet sich dann so gut wie gar keiner mehr. Wir bräuchten dringend jemand mit nem Freischneider! Dann iss die Sache in einem Tag gemacht. Von Hand kannste gleich wieder oben anfangen wenn Du unten angekommen bist! Also wenn jemand so ein Ding hat, einfach melden! Wir können dann gerne nochmal nen Bautermin machen! Ansonsten appelliere ich auch nochmal an die jüngere Generation sich hier aktiv zu beteiligen... Der Trail lebt nur von den Leuten, die anpacken! Wir sollten der Stadt Ottweiler zeigen, dass solche Projekte funktionieren können. Nur dann kann man darauf aufbauen und es können weitere Projekte gestartet werden. Wenn das hier schon nicht klappt, brauchen wir neue Sachen gar nicht erst anzufangen. 

Also Schluss mit Moralpredigt... Genießt das schöne Wetter und sobald sich jemand meldet machen wir nen Bautermin klar. Dann habt ihr endlich wieder freie Fahrt!

Thomas


----------



## h.jay (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

Wieso ist denn eigentlich der Steinbruch gesperrt? Waren am WE dort und sind erst schön hoch, da unten nichts abgesperrt war und dann konnten wir auch den gleichen weg wieder zurück...

Viele Grüße,
h.jay


----------



## tomvo (17. Juli 2013)

Hi, der untere Teil vom Steinbruch ist noch nicht fertig und es fehlt noch Schotter im Landebereich der schwarzen Linie. Eigentlich sollte unten schon abgesperrt sein! Dann müssen wir nochmal hin und wieder sperren...


----------



## Jobal (18. Juli 2013)

@Thomas, ich habe nen Freischneider. Schick mir mal ne PM, wann, wo u. Wie wir das angehen können.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## manna49 (24. Juli 2013)

so leute, mein arm ist wieder ok  und würde mich für die nächsten bautermine wieder zur verfügung stellen. 

ich hab noch das holz für die ausfahrt vom steinbruch in der firma 

gruß manna


----------



## sportfreund78 (27. Juli 2013)

*Gute Nachrichten:*

Der neue Table ist offen und auch die beiden Runden im alten Steinbruch sind seit heute wieder geöffnet.
Die Landung am Table ist noch weich, daher bitte evtl. entstehende Spurrillen gleich
nachshapen bevor alles eintrocknet.

Viel Spaß am Trail!


----------



## sportfreund78 (2. August 2013)

Super Bedingungen am Trail zur Zeit. Sehr griffig und der Table hat sich auch schon gut verfestigt.





Danke Daniel für die Bilder!


----------



## Bikeste (4. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich war am 07.07.13 das erste mal in Ottweiler. Ich hatte das vergnügen mich einer Gruppe anzuschließen. Hat spass gemacht!


----------



## sportfreund78 (25. August 2013)

Haben gestern mit vereinten Kräften dem Table den letzten Feinschliff gegeben und viel aufgeräumt und freigeschnitten. Danke den Helfern!


----------



## YT1996 (13. September 2013)

Geht auf dem Trail eigentlich noch was z.B. die Table Line oder so ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (22. September 2013)

Top Bedingungen am Trail! Nutzt die letzten Sommertage noch für die letzten Runs in 2013...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. September 2013)

.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (24. September 2013)

Tolle bilder


----------



## gzero74 (25. September 2013)

Hi Uwe, hoat's di g'schmisse? Was ist denn passiert, hört sich mal wieder nach kaputtem Körper an...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. September 2013)

.


----------



## sportfreund78 (26. September 2013)

Nach wie vor sommerliche Bedingungen am Trail:










Im Oktober wird es wohl mit den Bauarbeiten am Pumptrack losgehen. Alle Infos wie immer auf unserer Facebook Seite


----------



## Lukas92 (27. September 2013)

gibts am wochenende vlt ein shuttle?


----------



## sportfreund78 (27. September 2013)

Wir sind am Wochenende in Boppart, einen Shuttletag wird es im Oktober noch geben
und dann in der neuen Saison verstärkt im Rahmen unserer neuen Vereinsstruktur.
Dann soll es regelmäßige Shutteltage für Vereinsmitglieder geben.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. September 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YT1996 (29. September 2013)

Schöner Tag am Trail.


----------



## colt73 (4. Oktober 2013)

hallo, 
ich will mit ein paar kumpels demnächst nach ottweiler und mal den flowtrail checken. da unsere anfahrt was länger dauert, werden wir auch dort oder in der nähe übernachten. hat jemand einen tipp? macht es sinn in ottweiler selber zu übernachten oder gibts was in der nähe, wo man vllt abends auch noch nen bier trinken gehen kann? homburg vllt?

grüße, colt73


----------



## 6TiWon (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, evtl im hotel Goethe in otw. Bistro nassauer in otw ist ganz nett zum trinken und Essen. Gruss


----------



## sportfreund78 (6. Oktober 2013)

*Termin zum vormerken:

*Am *12. Oktober 2013* gibt es einen Shuttletag mit bisl grillen und gemütlichem Ausklang. Bei schlechtem Wetter wird der Termin um eine Woche verschoben auf den 19. Oktober. Details und weitere Infos wie immer auf unserer Facebookseite.


----------



## F0erster (14. Oktober 2013)

Hey, war eine gute Aktion am Samstag. Danke an die Shuttle-Fahrer und Grillmeister. Hat alles gepasst, war nur leider viel zu kurz der Tag!
Bitte auf Facebook oder hier posten wenn wieder irgendwo gebaut wird, ich mache gerne mit wenn ich zeit habe. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch nen billigen Dirter, dass ich nächstes ja auf den Pumptrack kann...


----------



## colt73 (14. Oktober 2013)

uns hats am SA auf dem flowtrail auch sehr gut gefallen. leider wars zu kalt um länger bei musik, grillwurst und getränken an der feuertonne zu stehen und mit organisatoren und anderen bikern zu quatschen. aber die aktion ist auf jeden fall gelungen. 

übrigens kann ich zum übernachten das hotel & auberge le journal in st. wendel empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Oktober 2013)

colt73 schrieb:


> uns hats am SA auf dem flowtrail auch sehr gut gefallen. leider wars zu kalt um länger bei musik, grillwurst und getränken an der feuertonne zu stehen und mit organisatoren und anderen bikern zu quatschen. aber die aktion ist auf jeden fall gelungen.



Hey, ich wollte Euch beiden am Grillstand einen ausgeben aber ihr seid plötzlich weg gewesen ( der Trail war bestimmt interessanter  ).

Schön dass es Euch gefallen hat. Wenn ihr nochmal in der Gegend seid kann ich Euch ein paar schöne Touren zeigen, wo man zwischendurch immer wieder gemütlich einkehren und sich ein wenig erholen kann.

( Ich war der mit dem gelben Trikot und dem Canyon STRIVE )


----------



## colt73 (14. Oktober 2013)

vielen dank - sowohl für das verpasste bier  als auch für das guiding angebot. 

die gegend ist auf jeden fall spannend. mal schauen, ob wir noch mal vorbei kommen. vllt auf dem weg in die vogesen oder provence oder so .... 

viele grüße aus dem rheinland! 







Gianty schrieb:


> Hey, ich wollte Euch beiden am Grillstand einen ausgeben aber ihr seid plötzlich weg gewesen ( der Trail war bestimmt interessanter  ).
> 
> Schön dass es Euch gefallen hat. Wenn ihr nochmal in der Gegend seid kann ich Euch ein paar schöne Touren zeigen, wo man zwischendurch immer wieder gemütlich einkehren und sich ein wenig erholen kann.
> 
> ( Ich war der mit dem gelben Trikot und dem Canyon STRIVE )


----------



## sportfreund78 (17. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke vom Samstag:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2k_pS1M4cY&feature=youtu.be

Schöne Grüsse auch nochmal an die Biker aus Polen und Frankreich!


----------



## YT1996 (19. Oktober 2013)

War mal gestern wieder auf dem trail und das Table ist eigentlich ziemlich gut gebaut aber wen man runtergerollt kommt fliegt man noch bisschen zu weit. Man könnte es noch um 1 m verlängern dann wäre es für jeden optimal.


----------



## YT1996 (21. Oktober 2013)

Und ich habe mal ne Schippe in die Hand genommen und mal einen Anlieger im ersten teil ausgebessert, den letzten. Bin zwar noch nicht komplett fertig da mir gute Erde fehlt und ich erst mal immer ein Loch budeln muss das in an jedliche Erde ran komm naja aber egal. Zum Anlieger hab den jetzt bisschen verbessert und er lässt sich einfach viel besser fahren egal ob man durchfährt wie ich oder langsam. Ich kann einfach so schnell wie möglich da reinfahren und es passiert einfach nichts rutsche nicht weg oder so. Und meine Frage kann ich eigentlich jeden Anlieger so ausbessern das es für jeden gut und nicht wie die jetzt sind? Sind ja alle ziemlich schlecht sorry es ist aber so


----------



## sportfreund78 (23. Oktober 2013)

Komm einfach zum nächsten Bautermin dann können wir das alles besprechen.
Löcher graben für Erde hört sich nicht gut an! Baumassnahmen finden nur nach vorheriger Rücksprache mit uns statt.
Wir werden uns Anfang November wieder treffen und dann in aller Ruhe die weiteren Baustellen besprechen. Haben ja nun nen ganzen Winter Zeit...
Genauen Termin wirst Du hier und auch auf Facebook finden


----------



## thosel_zw (25. Oktober 2013)

Hi, wie sieht die Strecke zur Zeit aus? Wir wollten morgen mal drüber fahren. Ist das erste mal und da wir erst anreisen, wärs blöd, wenn sie dann geschlossen wäre. mfg thorsten


----------



## AM_Heizer (25. Oktober 2013)

Servus,

auf der Website hat es ne Ampel, da siehst du ob die Strecke offen ist. Heute z.B. kann man fahren. Schaust halt morgen früh wieder...^^

http://www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de/


----------



## grungebass (25. Oktober 2013)

Offen ist bis zum 31.10.


----------



## thosel_zw (25. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. Oktober 2013)

thosel_zw schrieb:


> Hi, wie sieht die Strecke zur Zeit aus? Wir wollten morgen mal drüber fahren. Ist das erste mal und da wir erst anreisen, wärs blöd, wenn sie dann geschlossen wäre. mfg thorsten



Wir sind morgen von 11:00 - 14:00 Uhr auch dort 

Vielleicht sieht man sich, wir kommen zu dritt


----------



## 6TiWon (26. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, wenn euch was auffällt was nio ist bitte kurze info schreiben.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. November 2013)

.


----------



## Koohgie (1. November 2013)

Da ist wohl einer magura fan?


----------



## Mixmasteral76 (1. November 2013)

Hey Gianty,
War eine super Tour heute auf dem Flowtrail!
Hat wie immer viel Spaß gemacht
Und schöne pics gibt es auch noch,
Perfekt


----------



## sportfreund78 (15. November 2013)

Am Sonntag, 24.11.2013 gastiert die European Outdoor Filmtour in Saarbrücken in der Congresshalle.
Wer nun nach der Flowtrailsaison Lust auf einen spannenden Kinoabend mit Outdoorsportarten wie Klettern, Biken und Skifahren hat findet hier alle weiteren Infos:

http://www.eoft.eu/de/tickets/detai...-congresshalle-saarbruecken-2013-11-24_20-00/

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja...


----------



## sportfreund78 (24. November 2013)

Wir wollen über Winter regelmässig was tun und es kristallisiert sich der Dienstag abend heraus. Je nach Witterung "Nightrides" in der Umgebung oder Klettern in den Rocklands in St.Wendel. Uhrzeit 18 Uhr. Auch Kletterneulinge sind willkommen! 
Wer Interesse hat einfach vorher per PN melden.


----------



## YT1996 (24. November 2013)

Man könnte lieber die table Line bauen !


----------



## Chricky86 (27. November 2013)

Auf Facebook gibts momentan die MÃ¶glichkeit bei einer Abstimmung  teilzunehmen. Alles was dafÃ¼r nÃ¶tig ist um dem einzigen deutschen  Projekt im Finale zu helfen 2000,-â¬ fÃ¼r die Erweiterung der Strecken zu  gewinnen ist ein kleines "gefÃ¤llt mir" bei dem folgenden Bild zu  hinterlassen ;-)   

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...825531.1073741827.123053965530&type=1&theater

Ãber  tatkrÃ¤ftige UnterstÃ¼tzung und gerne auch weiteres teilen auf Facebook  wÃ¼rden sich viele Leute extrem freuen -hat sehr lange gedauert bis wir  in Aachen endlich mal was legales auf die Beine stellen konnten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mx343 (27. November 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine Beschreibung was so auf dem Flowtrail Ottweiler vorhanden ist?
Anlieger/Kicker/Drops/Wallride mit Höhenangaben?

Ich wollte da nächstes Jahr mal vorbeischauen und mich ein wenig informieren.
Und reicht ein 120mm Carbon/Alu Fully für die einfachen Strecken dort?


----------



## 6TiWon (27. November 2013)

hi mx343,
siehe mal auf meiner seite, sind ein paar bilder im album.und ein dh-bike oder min. ein enduro macht dort deutlich mehr spass...

streckenplan auf der homepage:
http://www.google.de/imgres?sa=X&bi...0&ndsp=41&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:83&tx=73&ty=44


----------



## 6TiWon (27. November 2013)

doppelt


----------



## Mx343 (27. November 2013)

Mhh dann hab ich ja doch einen Grund mir ein Propain Enduro zu kaufen.


----------



## sportfreund78 (10. Dezember 2013)

*--- Flowtrail Winternews ---*

Die letzten Runs auf dem Flowtrail sind schon eine Weile her und dennoch tut sich einiges rund um den Flowtrail. So konnten wir in den letzten Wochen die Gespräche mit dem Skiclub weiterführen und werden nun hier eine Symbiose mit zwei Saisonsportarten in einem Verein in Angriff nehmen.
Das bedeutet der Skiclub Ottweiler wird um die Sparte "Mountainbike" erweitert
und Betreiber des Flowtrail Ottweiler werden. Wir haben diese Entwicklung im Sommer ausgiebig besprochen und die Kernpunkte die zu dem Entschluss führten sind:

- bessere Struktur für Sponssorenbetreuung/Spendenquittungen
- Shuttletage als Vereinstraining versicherungstechnisch abgeklärt
- Vielseitige Möglichkeiten für Fahrtechnikkurse und geführte Biketouren
- wir müssen keinen kompletten eigenen Vereinsvorstand generieren
- es entsteht ein Verein mit einem ganzjahresangebot - sicherlich gibt es viele Biker die auch im Schnee aktiv sind und die ein oder andere Ski- oder Snowboard Fahrt des Vereins nutzen wollen
- geringer Jahresbeitrag von 25 Euro für Erwachsene, 15 Euro <18 jährige, Familien  50 Euro

Der Skiclub wird als Verein auch DIMB e.V. Mitglied und somit seid ihr als Skiclub Mitglied automatisch auch DIMB Mitglied mit der Möglichkeit bundesweit an DIMB Angeboten teilzunehmen (Aktiv Touren, Scoutausbildung, "Kids on Bike" Events, etc.)

Es wird im Januar eine Mitgliederversammlung des Skiclub Ottweiler geben, in der die Bikesparte eine wichtige Rolle spielt und die Weichen für die kommende Saison gestellt werden. Wer bis dahin Vereinsmitglied ist, hat Stimmrecht und kann direkt den Verein mitgestalten.

Unterstützt den Flowtrail Ottweiler und werdet Mitglied im Skiclub Ottweiler:

http://www.skiclub-ottweiler.org/downloads/mitglied.pdf


Auch Rennlizenzen können ausgestellt werden.

In der Winterzeit wollen wir auch möglichst oft zum Erbeskopf um nach Feierabend noch auf die Ski oder aufs Board zu kommen und Kurven zu kratzen...ihr seht es geht auch im Winter immer was...


----------



## YT1996 (12. Dezember 2013)

Hey Martin

Ich hätte da mal eine Sache!

Es ist ja alles schön und gut das du dich um Vereine usw kümmerst. Aber was bringt das wen der Flowtrail einfach jetzt sehr schlecht geworden ist ! Lass es einfach uns bauen weil das was ihr bis jetzt gebaut ist ziemlicher Mist. Von Anlieger möchte ich gar nicht reden viel zu klein und gute Anlieger sind wohl nicht nur gut für schneller Fahrer sondern für alle. Hab heute zum ersten mal die Table Line (Dirt line) gesehen, als erstes dachte ich das es wircklich mal was tolles wird und was für Fullys, den hauptsächlich fahren aufem flowtrail nur leute mit vollgefäderten Fahrrädern. Die Line ist einfach übelst schlecht bis jetzt weiss nicht was du denkst wer da fahren soll für Dirter schlecht für uns alle schlecht. Martin ich glaube wir wollen alle das der trail ein Erfolg wird aber bei eurer Bauweise wird das nichts lasst einfach uns da ran bringt uns einfach die Erde und wir bauen das und das gut. Dann habt ja ihr Ruhe und wir bauen das ANSTÄNDIG! Und ich hab schon ein paar Trails in der Umgebung auch gebaut und die lassen sich alle besser fahren. Aber es wäre was tolles was legales und gutes zu haben. LASS ES EINFACH UNS BAUEN DANN WIRD DER TRAIL EIN ERFOLG !!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (12. Dezember 2013)

knüller, ich kann nicht mehr...  danke dafür!


----------



## sirios (12. Dezember 2013)

Hey YT1996

Beleg Du mal lieber einen Rechtschreibkurs. Ist ja gruselig was Du hier schreibst! Und mal abgesehen davon machen die Jungs vom Flowtrail nen echt guten Job !



YT1996 schrieb:


> Hey Martin
> 
> Ich hätte da mal eine Sache!
> 
> Es ist ja alles schön und gut das du dich um Vereine usw kümmerst. Aber was bringt das wen der Flowtrail einfach jetzt sehr schlecht geworden ist ! Lass es einfach uns bauen weil das was ihr bis jetzt gebaut ist ziemlicher Mist. Von Anlieger möchte ich gar nicht reden viel zu klein und gute Anlieger sind wohl nicht nur gut für schneller Fahrer sondern für alle. Hab heute zum ersten mal die Table Line (Dirt line) gesehen, als erstes dachte ich das es wircklich mal was tolles wird und was für Fullys, den hauptsächlich fahren aufem flowtrail nur leute mit vollgefäderten Fahrrädern. Die Line ist einfach übelst schlecht bis jetzt weiss nicht was du denkst wer da fahren soll für Dirter schlecht für uns alle schlecht. Martin ich glaube wir wollen alle das der trail ein Erfolg wird aber bei eurer Bauweise wird das nichts lasst einfach uns da ran bringt uns einfach die Erde und wir bauen das und das gut. Dann habt ja ihr Ruhe und wir bauen das ANSTÄNDIG! Und ich hab schon ein paar Trails in der Umgebung auch gebaut und die lassen sich alle besser fahren. Aber es wäre was tolles was legales und gutes zu haben. LASS ES EINFACH UNS BAUEN DANN WIRD DER TRAIL EIN ERFOLG !!!!!!!!


----------



## nachtradler (12. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Martin,
wird der SC Ottweiler somit auch Mitglied im Saarländischen Radfahrerbund? Müsste ja, sonst wäre das wohl nix mit der Rennlizenz. Erfolgt für Mitglieder damit auch der automatische Abschluss der Tretradversicherung der Arag (leistet Versicherungsschutz bei jeglicher Art des Radfahrens) über den SRB? In der DIMB gibts das nur für Mitglieder des Racingteams. Inhalt ist eine Unfall/Invaliditäts- und Haftpflichtversicherung. Blöde Fragen, aber wichtig. Danke schon mal für deine Antwort.


----------



## <NoFear> (12. Dezember 2013)

Joa Boogie, ich hab auch noch Tränen in den Augen... 
Es ist aber nicht das erste Mal, dass uns YT1996 mit seinen DEUTSCHkenntnissen unterhalten hat... 
Orthografie, Interpunktion und Grammatik gehören nicht zu den sieben Weltwundern


----------



## nachtradler (12. Dezember 2013)

@YT996: Rechtschreibung ist das eine, RUMSCHREIEN das andere. Wo hast du denn den Plan her, eine Strecke für alle zu bauen, sei es Flowtrail oder Dirt oder Pump? Es nützt niemand, wenn du und deine Homies grosse Sprünge (natürlich Doubles) u.ä. ziemlich unkontrolliert ins Gelände setzt und einige wenige ihren Spass haben. Setz dich mal mit den Problemen vieler deutscher Bikeparks auseinander, dort ist das oft genug passiert. Einige wenige haben sich einen Spielplatz gezimmert, der den meisten anderen mehr Frust als Lust bringt und nach einem Besuch nicht zum wiederkommen animiert. Setz dich mit den Erbauern zusammen und hilf, etwas ordentliches zu bauen.


----------



## FlashDH (13. Dezember 2013)

Ganz unrecht hat er da ja nicht.
Der trail verkommt so langsam ein wenig.


----------



## Mx343 (13. Dezember 2013)

YT1996 schrieb:


> Hey Martin
> 
> Ich hätte da mal eine Sache!
> 
> Es ist ja alles schön und gut das du dich um Vereine usw kümmerst. Aber was bringt das wen der Flowtrail einfach jetzt sehr schlecht geworden ist ! Lass es einfach uns bauen weil das was ihr bis jetzt gebaut ist ziemlicher Mist. Von Anlieger möchte ich gar nicht reden viel zu klein und gute Anlieger sind wohl nicht nur gut für schneller Fahrer sondern für alle. Hab heute zum ersten mal die Table Line (Dirt line) gesehen, als erstes dachte ich das es wircklich mal was tolles wird und was für Fullys, den hauptsächlich fahren aufem flowtrail nur leute mit vollgefäderten Fahrrädern. Die Line ist einfach übelst schlecht bis jetzt weiss nicht was du denkst wer da fahren soll für Dirter schlecht für uns alle schlecht. Martin ich glaube wir wollen alle das der trail ein Erfolg wird aber bei eurer Bauweise wird das nichts lasst einfach uns da ran bringt uns einfach die Erde und wir bauen das und das gut. Dann habt ja ihr Ruhe und wir bauen das ANSTÄNDIG! Und ich hab schon ein paar Trails in der Umgebung auch gebaut und die lassen sich alle besser fahren. Aber es wäre was tolles was legales und gutes zu haben. LASS ES EINFACH UNS BAUEN DANN WIRD DER TRAIL EIN ERFOLG !!!!!!!!



Ohne dir Nahe zu treten, aber mit 17 sollte man doch eigentlich die Mentalität die man mit 13/14 hat längst abgelegt haben.

Mach doch einfach eine Liste mit allen Kritikpunkten und deinen Verbesserungsvorschlägen und lass die Martin zukommen.

Das Ihr seit alle ******* und ich kann alles viel besser Geschreie bringt keinem was.


----------



## 6TiWon (13. Dezember 2013)

bautermine waren ja genug da im jahr 2013 um sich selbst einzubringen...


----------



## sportfreund78 (13. Dezember 2013)

Auf unseren Kollegen YT gehe ich an diesem Punkt mal nicht weiter ein - ihr erlebt ihn ja selbst - denke da spricht für sich.


Wegen der Versicherung die Nachtrdler angesprochen habe werde ich nachhaken.
Wir werden mit dem Verein sowohl SRB als auch DIMB Mitglied und wenn diese Versicherung Sinn macht und vom SRB angeboten wird spricht da ja nichts dagegen.
Ansonsten ist wie gesagt mitte Januar die Mitgliederversammlung zu der ja jeder Anträge einbringen kann und somit auch Einfluss auf die Ausrichtung hat.


----------



## PeetPirat (13. Dezember 2013)

Moin YT996.

Es ist echt schade, dass ein Mann von deinem Format mit all deinem Wissen in Theorie und Praxis nie bei einem Bautermin anwesend ist um uns zu helfen. Dabei könntest du deine Fachkenntnisse im Bezug auf den Trailbau, Tabel- und Pumptackbau doch mit uns teilen. Die nächsten Termine bezüglich des Finetunings der Tabel Line werden bestimmt bald online stehen und ich hoffe du wirst dir etwas Zeit nehmen um der Line zu einer standesgemäßen Form zu verhelfen. Ich würde es echt begrüßen einen tatkräftigen Unterstützer mit viel Erfahrung im Trailbau mal bei seiner Arbeitsweise beobachten zu können und vielleicht noch etwas daraus zu lernen. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald beim Shapen und Buddeln auf dem Flowtrail. Und denk daran: Ohne Stimme hört dich keiner - also komm auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeetPirat (13. Dezember 2013)

Hey Martin.

Gute Idee. Ich bin beim Nightride und beim klettern am Start.
Wäre cool wenn sich noch jemand anschließen würde.

Gruß Peter


----------



## YT1996 (13. Dezember 2013)

PeetPirat schrieb:


> Moin YT996.
> 
> Es ist echt schade, dass ein Mann von deinem Format mit all deinem Wissen in Theorie und Praxis nie bei einem Bautermin anwesend ist um uns zu helfen. Dabei könntest du deine Fachkenntnisse im Bezug auf den Trailbau, Tabel- und Pumptackbau doch mit uns teilen. Die nächsten Termine bezüglich des Finetunings der Tabel Line werden bestimmt bald online stehen und ich hoffe du wirst dir etwas Zeit nehmen um der Line zu einer standesgemäßen Form zu verhelfen. Ich würde es echt begrüßen einen tatkräftigen Unterstützer mit viel Erfahrung im Trailbau mal bei seiner Arbeitsweise beobachten zu können und vielleicht noch etwas daraus zu lernen. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald beim Shapen und Buddeln auf dem Flowtrail. Und denk daran: Ohne Stimme hört dich keiner - also komm auch!



Hey PeetPirat

Ich war schon ziemlich oft an einem Bautermin da. Aber es wurde so gut wie nie irgendwas durchgesetzt wie ich es wollte


----------



## YT1996 (13. Dezember 2013)

Und eine Sache finde ich ziemlich Unnötig als auf meinem Deutsch hier rumzunörgel könnte man ja vllt lieber planen was man evtl besser bauen könnte usw. !


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. Dezember 2013)

Hallo YT 1996,

bevor Du Dich hier weiter um Kopf und Kragen schreibst würde ich Dir vorschlagen Deinen Traum-Trail vorerst in Papa's Garten umzusetzen. Dort könntest Du Deine Spätpubertätsphase unter kontrollierten Bedingungen durchleben, zwischendurch ein wenig für die Schule lernen und als Nebeneffekt die fleißigen Erbauer des Flowtrail ( nervlich ) erheblich entlasten.


----------



## YT1996 (13. Dezember 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hallo YT 1996,
> 
> bevor Du Dich hier weiter um Kopf und Kragen schreibst würde ich Dir vorschlagen Deinen Traum-Trail vorerst in Papa's Garten umzusetzen. Dort könntest Du Deine Spätpubertätsphase unter kontrollierten Bedingungen durchleben, zwischendurch ein wenig für die Schule lernen und als Nebeneffekt die fleißigen Arbeiter des Flowtrail ( nervlich ) erheblich entlasten.



Aha okey dann baut euren Sch..s Trail einfach weiter, mal schauen was dabei rauskommt. Frag mich nur warum auf dem Trail fast gar keiner rumfährt außer das Bauteam. Ihr könntet euch mal ein Muster vom Flowtrail Stromberg hollen dann wäre unser Flowtrail vllt was geworden


----------



## YT1996 (13. Dezember 2013)

Und Gianty du musst mir hier keine Brädigt wie immer aufem Flowtrail halten. Du bist gerade einer von denen der fast nie mitgebaut aber immer am fahren war. Ich war einer von denen der fast jedes Wochenende mitgebaut hab und ich hab dich erstaunlicherweise fast nie gesehen, nur später immer schön fahren !!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Dezember 2013)

Brädigt????
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist @_YT1996_ doch der junge Spinner der immer den Trail hochschiebt.
Ich kenn da jemand der deinetwegen im Sommer 3 Monate mit kaputter Schulter ausgefallen ist. Der is gar nit gut auf dich und deine Kumpane zu sprechen
Vielleicht bauste wirklich besser was in Papas Garten wäre wohl für alle Beteiligten das beste


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Dezember 2013)

...  http://www.closetconservatives.com/..._you_shut_up_biker_shirt.jpg&w=528&zc=1&zcp=1 ...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Dezember 2013)

@ YT1996: Ja, wer mir auf der HolzbrÃ¼cke schiebend entgegen kommt erhÃ¤lt eine âBrÃ¤digtâ.

WÃ¤hrend Du offensichtlich in Langeweile versinkst sitze ich hier 10.000 km von zuhause in smogverseuchter Luft und sorge dafÃ¼r dass ich mein Geld verdiene.    Ich werde Ã¼bers WE keinen RÃ¼ckflug buchen um Dir einen Anlieger zu bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YT1996 (14. Dezember 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Brädigt????
> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist @_YT1996_ doch der junge Spinner der immer den Trail hochschiebt.
> Ich kenn da jemand der deinetwegen im Sommer 3 Monate mit kaputter Schulter ausgefallen ist. Der is gar nit gut auf dich und deine Kumpane zu sprechen
> Vielleicht bauste wirklich besser was in Papas Garten wäre wohl für alle Beteiligten das beste



Wegen mir hat sich noch nie jemand ne Schulter gebrochen !!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. Dezember 2013)

YT1996 schrieb:


> Wegen mir hat sich noch nie jemand ne Schulter gebrochen !!



Das Gegenteil dieser Behauptung hab ich sogar auf Video
Selbiges liegt auch den Verantwortlichen des Flowtrails vor
Sieht gut aus wie ihr da zu dritt den Trail hochkommt und mein Kumpel euch ausweichen muß, über de Lenker geht und auf dem Baumstumpf aufschlägt.
Also Ball flach halten junger Jedi!


----------



## AM_Heizer (14. Dezember 2013)

Anstatt sich zu freuen, dass es den Flowtrail überhaupt gibt, wird hier rumgejammert.....^^
YT 1996 : geh doch mal da vorbei, wenn ein Bautermin ist (wie schon gesagt)....da dir das Shapen ja in die Wiege gelegt wurde wirste da sicher mit offenen armen empfangen!


----------



## YT1996 (14. Dezember 2013)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> Anstatt sich zu freuen, dass es den Flowtrail überhaupt gibt, wird hier rumgejammert.....^^
> YT 1996 : geh doch mal da vorbei, wenn ein Bautermin ist (wie schon gesagt)....da dir das Shapen ja in die Wiege gelegt wurde wirste da sicher mit offenen armen empfangen!



Hab gar kein Problem zu einem bautermin zu kommen war ja früher immer da nur wen dann so Kommentary wie vom Gianty kommen dann ist es fraglich ob man noch will das die Person dann noch kommt ! Und mit der Schulter weiß ich nichts davon vllt war es irgendjemand andres hab das selbst mitbekommen das mal was passiert ist aber an dem tag war ich gar nicht am Trail.


----------



## sportfreund78 (16. Dezember 2013)

Würde jetzt gern wieder inhaltlich hier weiterarbeiten, da es uns um den Flowtrail und den Bikesport geht. Ich würde euch also bitten diese Randthemen vielleicht in nen anderen Thread zu verschieben und den Fokus hier bitte auf unserer Arbeit zu belassen. Vielen Dank!


Bezüglich der Tretradverischerung konnten wir klären dass diese im Rahmen der SRB Mitgliedschaft des Vereins möglich ist. Kosten mit knapp 2 Euro pro Jahr auch sehr überschaubar. Weitere Infos zu der Versicherung hier:

http://www.mtb-karlsruhe.de/sites/all/files/BDRPrivateTretradversicherung.pdf

Ansonsten haben wir wie gesagt mit den Arbeiten am Pumptrackgelände und der Tableline begonnen. Ich weise ausdrücklich darauf hin daß die Baustelle für jede Bikenutzung *gesperrt* ist. Ich bitte euch mit dem Befahren bis zur offiziellen Freigabe zu warten da ihr uns so viel Arbeit erspart. Die bisher bewegten Erdmassen sollen sich in ihrer Form ohne Reifenfurschen jetzt so setzen damit wir bald mit dem shapen beginnen können. 

Über die nächtsen Bautermine informieren wir rechtzeitig hier und via Facebook.

Wer sich noch einbringen mag um die Themen der Mitgliederversammlung mitte Januar mitzugestalten meldet sich bitte zeitnah. Ein Treffen hierzu wird unter den Neumitgliedern (Bikesparte) zwischen den Feiertagen stattfinden.


----------



## sportfreund78 (9. Januar 2014)

Wer Lust auf Bewegung hat kann mit uns am Donnerstag in der kletterhalle rocklands in St.wendel
Ein Paar Touren klettern. Auch Neulinge in dem Sport sind willkommen. Eintritt liegt bei knapp 10 Euro.
Wir sind ab 18 uhr in der halle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (12. Januar 2014)

Hier mal noch ne nette Einstimmung auf unsere neuen Projekte:





Hatten gestern unser vorbereitendes Gespräch bezüglich Vereins Mitgliederversammlung und grober saisonplanung. Termin für die Mitgliederversammlung werde ich sofort posten wenn er fix ist. Voraussichtlich Anfang Februar.
Stimmberechtigt ist jeder der zwei Wochen vor dem Termin Mitglied im skiclub Ottweiler ist.


----------



## PeetPirat (28. Januar 2014)




----------



## sirios (28. Januar 2014)

PeetPirat schrieb:


>



Leider will die Gema uns das Video nicht schauen lassen...


----------



## sportfreund78 (29. Januar 2014)

<iframe src="http://videos.mtb-news.de/embed/player/33715" width="512" height="288" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="" target="_blank">Lazy Monday</a> von <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/u/124688" target="_blank">sportfreund78</a> - mehr <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/" target="_blank">Mountainbike-Videos</a></p>

Jetzt sollte es gehen.


----------



## sportfreund78 (1. Februar 2014)

Gestern wurde spontan das gute Wetter genutzt um die Rohform des Pumptrack anzulegen.
Das Gelände nimmt immer mehr Gestalt an wenn sich alles gut gesetzt hat können wir bald
zum Shapetermin aufrufen!













Bitte habt Geduld und rollt nicht über die Strecken, da sich die Erde erst verdichten muss und wir sonst unnötig mehr Arbeit haben.
Es wird über die Rohform auch noch ein Belag aufgebracht, so dass wir einen komplett ebenen Unterbau benötigen.
Die nächsten Bautermine und Shapesessions geben wir immer auf Facebook bekannt.
Kann auch von jedem nicht Facebooker gelesen werden!


----------



## Lukas92 (1. Februar 2014)

das sieht doch schonmal sehr gut aus


----------



## sportfreund78 (10. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute - die Sitzung des Skiclubs ist verschoben. 
Alle die sich bis jetzt im Verein angemeldet haben werden per Post zur Mitgliederversammlung eingeladen. 
An alle die noch nicht angemeldet sind hier nochmal der Aufruf - werdet Mitglied und nehmt am Vereinsleben mit Fahrten in Bikeparks, Shuttlewochenenden am Flowtrail, etc. teil. - hier die Vorteile auf einen Blick: 
http://www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de/sitedata/vereinsmitgliedschaft/index.php


----------



## Berghaemmerer (13. Februar 2014)

Hey, schön dass es bei euch voran geht!


----------



## sportfreund78 (14. Februar 2014)

Wem es morgen Wettertechnisch zu ungemütlich zum Biken ist der ist herzlich eingeladen zum "Schubkarren Workout"
Sven ist ab 10 Uhr an der Teerstrasse. Wäre cool wenns noch Unterstützung gibt, dann können wir schon bisl was an Erdmasse wegschaffen
vor den grossen Bauterminen.


----------



## sportfreund78 (17. Februar 2014)

Ich erinnere nochmal an den *Bautermin* am kommenden *Samstag, 22.02.2014 um 11 Uhr*
Weckt den Trail aus dem Winterschlaf! Übliches Trailbauerwerkzeug und Schubkarren bitte mirbringen.
Eine persönliche Einladung noch an YT1996 und FlashDH. Jetzt könnt ihr tatkräftig mitwirken!
Das Planungsteam für die schwarze Linie Fichtenwald wird auch vor Ort sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nixon46 (20. Februar 2014)

Ein neues Video vom Flowtrail:

In HD auf Videos Nixon46

Bis zum Bautermin am Samstag!!


----------



## Nixon46 (20. Februar 2014)

<iframe src="http://videos.mtb-news.de/embed/player/34027" width="1000" height="563" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="" target="_blank">Volcano Riders - Flowtrail Ottweiler DH</a> von <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/u/200088" target="_blank">Nixon46</a> - mehr <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/" target="_blank">Mountainbike-Videos</a></p>


----------



## YT1996 (20. Februar 2014)

Hey 

Wird am Samstag nur am Schluss vom Trail gebaut oder auch oben ?


----------



## HardRock07 (21. Februar 2014)

Moin Jungs.
Bin am Samstag auch mal wieder am Start. Ick freu mir schon!

MfG Manu


----------



## sportfreund78 (23. Februar 2014)

Gestern ging gut was vorwärts am Trail! 
Vielen Dank allen engagierten Helfern für die Manpower und alle Ideen!
Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke:










Es wurde richtig viel Erde bewegt und der Trail scheint ein komplett neues Kleid zu erhalten für die neue Saison.
Bitte respektiert alle die Streckensperrung damit sich die Erde gut setzen kann und verfestigt und wir pünktlich in die Saison starten können!

Nächster offizieller Termin ist die Mitgliederversammlung des Skiclubs Ottweiler am kommenden Mittwoch, 19 Uhr im Berghotel Ottweiler,
wo wir die neue Bikesparte etablieren werden und uns endlich auch um die Biketermine kümmern;-)


----------



## HardRock07 (24. Februar 2014)

War echt ne gute Bausession!

Es wurde ordentlich was geschafft und viel viel Lehm bewegt .
Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke







Minitable, Einfahrt Brombeerfeld






Ausbesserungsarbeiten






Neuer Sprung in der roten Linie im Brombeerfeld






MfG Manu


----------



## sportfreund78 (10. März 2014)

Ganz interessanter Bericht aus Stuttgart:

http://www.regio-tv.de/video/305486.html

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/34254

Der Bedarf an legalen Strecken wird zum Glück langsam an vielen Stellen realisiert
und die Vereinslösung mit Kooperationen scheint auch ein gern genommenes Modell...


----------



## sportfreund78 (10. März 2014)

Da nun auch das Wetter wieder vermehrt ans Biken denken lässt, wollen wir den kommenden Samstag, 15.03.2014 ab 10 Uhr, nochmal nutzen um den Flowtrail fit für die Saisoneröffnung zu machen.

Nachdem am letzten Bautermin dank zahlreicher Beteiligung richtig viel bewegt werden konnte, hoffen wir dass nun bei noch besserem Wetter der Grossteil der Arbeiten erledigt werden kann und wir uns bald wieder aufs Biken konzentrieren können. Kommt vorbei und unterstützt uns am Trail! Wir treffen uns am Ende des Flowtrails hinter der Fussgängerampel im Wald. Schubkarren, Schaufeln, Rechen und Hacken bitte mitbringen!


----------



## sportfreund78 (17. März 2014)

Nachdem wir am Samstag nochmal einen guten Bautag haben konnten wir am Sonntag die erste Vereinsausfahrt mit der Bikesparte des Skiclub Ottweiler unternehmen und haben gleich mal unseren Shuttleanhänger aus dem Winterschlaf geweckt um die Vogesen zu rocken:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (27. März 2014)

Beste Wettervorhersage für unseren letzten Bautag vor der Saisoneröffnung!
Wir treffen uns am *Samstag um 11 Uhr *am Ende des Trails.

Auf dem Plan steht der Shape vom grossen Table und noch das Richten der letzten Trailmeter im Steinbruch.
Benötigt werden vor allem Rechen, Schaufel und Hacke.

Im Anschluss ans Bauen wollen wir noch den Grill anwerfen!


----------



## sportfreund78 (30. März 2014)

Bei bestem Wetter konnte das Flowtrail Team gestern die restlichen Arbeiten am Trail beenden
und wir können mit einem Toptrail und tollen neuen Einbauten am Dienstag, 01.04.2014  in die Saison 2014 Starten!
Vielen Dank allen Helfern im Vorder und Hintergrund!


----------



## sportfreund78 (1. April 2014)

* Saisonstart 2014 am Flowtrail Ottweiler *


*Hey Mountainbiker!

Kein Aprilscherz!!! Alle Ampeln stehen auf grüüüün!
Wir freuen uns auf die dritte Saison Bikespass am Flowtrail Ottweiler...*

* Have Fun !!!*


----------



## sportfreund78 (2. April 2014)

*--- Biketreff ---*

Wir starten morgen in die Sommersaison mit unserem wöchentlichen Biketreff.
Geplant ist den Donnerstag als Bikeabend nach der Arbeit zu etablieren.
*Falls das Wetter mal nicht mitspielen sollte planen wir auch alternativ Programm z.B. in der Kletterhalle WND*
Treffpunkt ist Morgen *Donnerstag um 17 Uhr* am *Start* des Flowtrails.
Geplant ist morgen eine kleine Biketour von etwa 20 km auf Singletrails mit Ausklang am Flowtrail.
Einen Grill haben wir  vor Ort...Grillgut und Getränke selbst mitbringen.


----------



## AM_Heizer (2. April 2014)

Sers,

war gestern vor Ort....die neuen Einbauten sind top, die Strecke in gutem Zustand 
Das steht die nächste Zeit öfters auf meinem Programm, auch weil ich an manchen Stellen gekniffen habe ;-)
An dieser Stelle noch Grüße an sportfreund78 

Ride on, Alex


----------



## sportfreund78 (4. April 2014)

Ein paar Bilder vom ersten Donnerstags Biketreff des Skiclub Ottweiler.
So kann der Sommer weitergehen...man sieht sich Donnerstags ab 17 Uhr am Trail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (7. April 2014)

Am Sonntag haben wir bei bestem Wetter die Trails in Dabo beim "Bluegrass Enduro 2014" gerockt.
Wie immer ein top organisiertes Rennen und erneut neue Strecken und teils sehr "rumpelig".

Mit dabei waren:
Pascal Horn (6.Platz Masters)  Zeit:30:19.77
Martin Halm (56.Platz Seniors) Zeit:30:36.44
Peter Klär	(92.Platz Seniors) Zeit:32:12.43
Olli Riede (53.Platz open race)Zeit:26:14.91

Hier gibts ein paar Eindrücke:


----------



## sportfreund78 (10. April 2014)

*------   Biketreff ------*

Treffen uns um heute *17.30 Uhr* am Einsteig des Trails.
Wie immer kleine Enduro Tour und dann Trail surfen.


----------



## sportfreund78 (11. April 2014)

Nach wie vor sommerliche Bedingungen am Flowtrail.
Hatten gestern abend ne super "Soulsession" auf staubigen Trails...


----------



## sportfreund78 (14. April 2014)

!!! Achtung: wichtiger Termin fürs Biken auf Pfaden !!!
Morgen Dienstag den 15.04.2014 gibt es in Kirkel eine Demonstration wegen den bevorstehenden Sperrungen von Pfaden in Bezug auf die Kernzone Biosphärenreserwat Bliesgau.
Die Demo soll am sogenannten Haus Eller um 17 Uhr losgehen. Das ist im Prinzip ein Stück rechts vom Naturfreundehaus.
Am Eingang wo auch die Tafeltour durch das Holzportal anfängt.
Jeder dem das Biken auf Pfaden im Saarland am Herzen liegt sollte sich den Termin notieren und für die Biker dort erscheinen!
Habe noch 2 Plätze frei um Leute mitzunehmen. Meldet euch einfach per PN oder verabredet euch hier selbst im Forum.


----------



## Moonriders (16. April 2014)

Wir kommen heute so gegen 15uhr. Noch wer zu der Zeit da?


----------



## raddüdel (16. April 2014)




----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. April 2014)

Gestern Abend noch eine kleine Runde mit dem Racebike gedreht. In den Kurven hindert die extreme Sattelübehöhung und die Augen spielen durch die straffe Fahrwerksabstimmung "Flipper" aber es geht schon.


----------



## Moonriders (18. April 2014)

klein, simpel, aber fein.. der Zusammenschnitt von am Mittwoch :


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. April 2014)

Sie hat sich einfach fallen lassen....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. April 2014)

Standbilder von der GoPro sind irgendwie nicht so gut. Ich muss mal meine richtige Cam mitbringen.
@YT1996 ist durchs Bild gefahren ( war abgesprochen ) und hat einen prima Style hingelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. April 2014)

Normalerweise schiebt der doch nur den Trail hoch


----------



## sportfreund78 (21. April 2014)

Klasse Foto!

Den Trail schiebt übrigens keiner mehr hoch da die die Jungs in absprache mit uns einen Quereinstieg zu den Drops für die Schieber angelegt haben


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. April 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Normalerweise schiebt der doch nur den Trail hoch



Also ich kann mich in letzter Zeit gar nicht beschweren. Auch wenn es mal kleine "Schiebereien" gibt dann gehen sie ordentlich zur Seite wenn ein Fahrer kommt. Da gab es sicherlich schon andere Zeiten aber es ist wieder ein Jahr vergangen und es hat auch bestimmt gewisse Reifeprozesse gegeben. 

Von meiner Seite aus mal ein dickes Lob an die Jungs, das darf ruhig auch mal angemerkt werden!

So, hier noch ein kleines Standbild von meiner GoPro. Leider ist die Qualität durch das Gegenlich etwas bescheiden. Damit kommt sie ( oder ich ) offensichtlich nicht so gut klar.


----------



## sirios (22. April 2014)

@Gianty in etwas besserer Qualität sicherlich ein klasse Foto! Aber auch so sehr schön


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. April 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> @Gianty in etwas besserer Qualität sicherlich ein klasse Foto! Aber auch so sehr schön



Das Dumme ist ja dass ich grundsätzlich eine geeignete Cam hätte aber ich kann nicht gleichzeitig die Kerze halten und leuchten...


----------



## sirios (22. April 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Das Dumme ist ja dass ich grundsätzlich eine geeignete Cam hätte aber ich kann nicht gleichzeitig die Kerze halten und leuchten...



Ich glaub, ich muss demnächst mal mitkommen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. April 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich muss demnächst mal mitkommen



YAP, dann bring ich das Schaukelfleisch mit


----------



## saschakiefer (22. April 2014)

Ist für Donnerstag wieder ein geführte Tour geplant?


----------



## sportfreund78 (22. April 2014)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt gibts ne Tour am Donnerstag.
Wenn es regnerisch aussieht gehen wir in die Kletterhalle in St.Wendel.
Nähere Infos morgen abend hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YT1996 (23. April 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Normalerweise schiebt der doch nur den Trail hoch


Eigentlich ja net


----------



## sportfreund78 (23. April 2014)

---Biketreff---

Wetterbericht lässt hoffen für morgen, daher werden wirs mit ner Tour versuchen. Treffpunkt wie gehabt 17.30 Uhr oben am Traileinstieg.

CU


----------



## sportfreund78 (25. April 2014)

--- last update ---

Bestes Flow Wetter für morgen: 18 bis 20 Grad, trocken mit sonnigen Abschnitten. Da sollte doch jeder in den Groove finden...

Wir haben genügend Kaltgetränke und Würstel am Start so dass Ihr euch voll auspowern könnt. 

Wem dann das neue Shirt in XL net mehr passt der kann ja ein paar Runden hochtreten statt shutteln...

CU


----------



## sportfreund78 (26. April 2014)

*--- very last update ---*

* Die Sonne ist da !!!*


----------



## sportfreund78 (1. Mai 2014)

Morgen Freitag gibts aufgrund des lange ersehnten Regens eine spontane Shape Session am Trail
unter Leitung von Ralph und Sven.
Wir buddeln auch wenns fusselt. 
Kommt vorbei um 15.30 Uhr.
Schaufel Rechen und Schubkarre werden gebraucht.


----------



## sportfreund78 (4. Mai 2014)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom "Outdoor Erste Hilfe Kurs" am Flowtrail dieses Wochenende in Kooperation mit der Gesellschaft für Notfallmedizin.
Ein sinnvolle und kurzweilige Sache. Wird sicher eine Neuauflage geben.










Hier das ganze Fotoset:
https://www.facebook.com/SwenS71/media_set?set=a.708530865855197.1073741836.100000948700243&type=3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (5. Mai 2014)

Spotcheck Nahetal/Bad Münster am Stein.
Super Revier mit teils alpinem Charakter sowohl vom Untergrund als auch vom Panorama her.
Besonderheit: Ideal per Zug mit dem Rheinland Pfalz Ticket zu erreichen. Gute Stunde ab Ottweiler.
Wir wiederholen die Tour bald inklusive kulinarischem Zwischenstop!
Stay tuned...


----------



## sportfreund78 (5. Mai 2014)

*!!! Achtung !!!*

Haben heute dem Table ne neue Form gegeben. Etwas weniger "Kick" und etwas mehr "Airtime". Schaut es euch an beim nächsten Ride bevor ihr drüberkachelt! 
Aber Achtung! Suchtgefahr!


----------



## sportfreund78 (7. Mai 2014)

Biketreff Donnerstag 17.30 Uhr

Starten wie gehabt um 17.30 Uhr oben am Start des Flowtrails zu ner traillastigen feierabendrunde (ca. 20km) mit anschliessendem Ausklang am Flowtrail. 
Verlängerung und Elfmeterschiessen mit Weizenbier im Nassauer nicht ausgeschlossen, je nach Spielstand...


----------



## punki69 (7. Mai 2014)

kann leider erst wieder nächste woche wenn ich nachtschicht habe,
gruß punki


----------



## saschakiefer (8. Mai 2014)

Bin heute Abend dabei. Sollte es doch ausfallen, wäre es cool, wenn ihr ne Stunde vorher Bescheid sagt, da ich eine etwas längere Anfahrt habe.

~Sascha


----------



## sportfreund78 (8. Mai 2014)

Findet wie geplant statt natürlich.
Bis später...


----------



## punki69 (13. Mai 2014)

tagchen,
fährt jemand am kommenden donnerstag ne tour vom trailstart????
ich hätte zeit!!!!
gruß p*


----------



## saschakiefer (14. Mai 2014)

Die Feierabendtour findet morgen wie immer statt.

Starten wie gehabt um *17.30 Uhr oben am Start des Flowtrails* zu ner traillastigen Feierabendrunde (ca. 20km) mit anschliessendem Ausklang am Flowtrail. 
Zusätzlich startet auch eine 2. Gruppe, die es etwas gemütlicher angehen lässt.


----------



## sportfreund78 (21. Mai 2014)

*Wir brauchen eure Stimme!*

Für alle die es bei Facebook noch nicht gesehen haben hier nochmal der Link zum Abstimmen für den
Wettbewerb der Ing Diba Bank:

https://verein.ing-diba.de/sport/66564/flowtrail-ottweiler-sparte-skiclub-ottweiler

Die ersten 1.000 Vereine im Ranking erhalten je 1.000 Euro, Geld das wir gut für den Trail und den Pumptrack gebrauchen können!
Aktuell sind wir auf Rang 1.171 - mit Deiner Hilfe kann es also gelingen!
Teilt den Link und fordet die Abstimm Codes an. Der Button zum anfordern der Codes ist rechts oberhalb des "Abstimmen" Buttons.

Die Aktion läuft noch bis 3.Juni 12 Uhr 

Vielen Dank für eure Beteiligung!


----------



## HardRock07 (22. Mai 2014)

Aktuell Rang 713 ;P ! Weiter so!

Es gibt übrigends für die ersten 250 Vereine, der jeweiligen Vereinsgröße (FTOTW ist bei Vereinen von 76 bis 200 Mitglieder dabei) 1000 €. Also fleißig in die Tasten hauen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (26. Mai 2014)

moins zusammen,
fährt wer am vatertag vom flowtrail ne tour???
gruß punki


----------



## sportfreund78 (28. Mai 2014)

Treffpunkt wie immer:
17:30 Uhr am Einstieg des trails.


----------



## Ochiba63 (28. Mai 2014)

würde ja mal gern mitfahren.
was fahrt ihr so?
bei mir ist es mir der kondition nicht soo gut und runter auch nicht soo schnell .


----------



## punki69 (28. Mai 2014)

hab n hardtail,also bergab auch nicht sooo schnell,..je mehr,desto besser....
gruß punki


----------



## sportfreund78 (29. Mai 2014)

Wir fahren traillastiges Feierabendprogramm um die 20km.
Es gibt aber auch ne Einsteiger Gruppe die etwas kürzer und weniger technisch fährt.
Es sollte also für jeden was dabei sein...einfach mal vorbei schauen.

Bei schlechtem Wetter wechseln wir die Sportart und gehen in die Rocklands Keltterhalle nach St.Wendel.
Also im Zweifelsfall Wechselkleidung mitbringen.


----------



## 6TiWon (29. Mai 2014)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> ...gehen in die Rocklands* Keltterhalle.*..


hi maddin, na kelttern geh ich dann auch mit


----------



## sportfreund78 (30. Mai 2014)

Mal was zum zuschauen von einem der auch als mal 
Über den Lenker ging...

http://vimeo.com/m/96823278


----------



## sportfreund78 (2. Juni 2014)

Am Donnerstag siehts nach biergartenwetter im Anschluss an die Tour aus. Wer rechtzeitig da ist kann in der Stadt parken und zum 
Treffpunkt hochkurbeln. Treppunkt oben am Trail wie immer 17.30 Uhr.
Treffpunkt Bahnhof für die Stadtparker 17.10 Uhr an der Auffahrt der Fussgängerbrücke.


----------



## sportfreund78 (2. Juni 2014)

Die Mädels habe die Saison auch eröffnet und fahren auch regelmässig Touren und Flowtrail.
Nächster Biketreff ist heute Montag um 17 Uhr am Flowtrail und am Freitag.
Mitfahrerinnen willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neolytian (3. Juni 2014)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag siehts nach biergartenwetter im Anschluss an die Tour aus. Wer rechtzeitig da ist kann in der Stadt parken und zum
> Treffpunkt hochkurbeln. Treppunkt oben am Trail wie immer 17.30 Uhr.
> Treffpunkt Bahnhof für die Stadtparker 17.10 Uhr an der Auffahrt der Fussgängerbrücke.



Hi @sportfreund78 
Ich würde gern zum ersten mal am Donnerstag mitfahren. Bietet ihr noch die Tour für Einsteiger an? Ich kenn mich nicht so gut in Ottweiler aus und fahre erst seit Dezember auf nem Enduro. Falls die Einsteiger-Option noch besteht, würde ich die gern mal ausprobieren. 

Vielen Dank und Gruß N.


----------



## sportfreund78 (3. Juni 2014)

*--- Europameisterschaft im eigenen Land ---*
Haben heute mal die Feierabendrunde im St.Wendeler Land gedreht, wo schon internationale Stimmung aufkommt.
Natürlich haben wir den Racetrack bisl verlassen müssen um die wahren Schmankerl zu fahren, die den Profis leider verborgen bleiben




Dennoch wird sich am Wochenende für jeden begeisterten Biker ein Abstecher nach St.Wendel lohnen!
Die Europameisterschaft im Mountainbike-Cross-Country in St. Wendel im Überblick: 
Donnerstag, 5. Juni, 16 Uhr: Elimination (Ausscheidungsrennen). 
Freitag, 6. Juni, 15 Uhr: Team-Staffel. 
Samstag, 7. Juni, 9 Uhr: Juniorinnen. 11.30 Uhr: Junioren. 14 Uhr: Frauen U23. 17 Uhr: Männer U23. Sonntag, 8. Juni, 10.30 Uhr: Frauen Elite. 13.30 Uhr: Männer Elite


----------



## sportfreund78 (3. Juni 2014)

Und wen dann selbst die Traillust packt der kommt einfach noch am Flowtrail vorbei:


*!!! Shuttlebetrieb am Sonntag und Montag 10 - 18 Uhr !!!*

Tageskarte Vereinsmitglieder: 10,- Euro

Tageskarte nicht Mitglieder:  15,- Euro


----------



## saschakiefer (5. Juni 2014)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag siehts nach biergartenwetter im Anschluss an die Tour aus. Wer rechtzeitig da ist kann in der Stadt parken und zum
> Treffpunkt hochkurbeln. Treppunkt oben am Trail wie immer 17.30 Uhr.
> Treffpunkt Bahnhof für die Stadtparker 17.10 Uhr an der Auffahrt der Fussgängerbrücke.



Die Kirkel Fraktion ist auf jeden Fall am Start ;-) Komme hoch zum Trail...


----------



## sportfreund78 (7. Juni 2014)

*--- Biketreff Änderung für Donnerstag, 12.06.2014 ---*


Treffpunkt ist um 17:30 Uhr am *Ende* des Trails, da wir mit der Singletrail Gruppe und unserem Flowtrailer
nach Kirkel anreisen. Wer direkt nach Kirkel kommt trifft uns um 18:15 Uhr am Naturfreundehaus.
Tourumfang etwa 22km und 700hm, anschliessender Hock in der Sonne an der Burgklause.
Die Anfängergruppe trifft sich ebenfalls um 17:30 Uhr am *Ende* des Trails und startet hier zu ner Bikerunde um Ottweiler (ca. 15km und 400 hm)


----------



## saschakiefer (8. Juni 2014)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Treffpunkt ist um 17:30 Uhr am *Ende* des Trails, da wir mit der Singletrail Gruppe und unserem Flowtrailer
> nach Kirkel anreisen. Wer direkt nach Kirkel kommt trifft uns um 18:15 Uhr am Naturfreundehaus.



Das kann ich nur gut heißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (9. Juni 2014)

--- Änderung Shuttlezeit Montag ---


Da gestern leider trotz bestem Freeridewetter kein kostendeckender Shuttlebetrieb aufgrund zu weniger 
Teilnahme möglich war werden wir heute die Shuttlezeit auf 13 Uhr bis 17 Uhr begrenzen.
Der Shuttleservice ist ein Angebot an die Bikegemeinde und kann sich nur etablieren wenn er auch genutzt wird.
Die Preise sind mehr als fair, es liegt nun an den Bikern ob es parkähnliche Tage am Trail geben wird oder nicht.

Bei entsprechender Beteiligung wird das Shuttle heute auch länger fahren. 
Wir starten wie gesagt um 13 Uhr. Kommt vorbei.


----------



## 6TiWon (9. Juni 2014)

bin leider immer noch ausser gefecht. gehe dann alternativ en eis oder auch mehrere essen...


----------



## saschakiefer (10. Juni 2014)

War trotz der Hitze super!


----------



## sportfreund78 (11. Juni 2014)

*---Trailbiken in der Schweiz über Fronleichnahm--*

Wir fahren über den Feiertag nächste Woche ein paar Tage ins Wallis zum Trails surfen
und entspannen. Unterkunft ist der Campingplatz Brigerbad:
http://www.thermalbad-wallis.ch/camping.php

Anreise Mittwoch Abend über Kandersteg und Lötschbergtunnel. Ca. 5 Stunden Fahrzeit.
Rückreise am Sonntag nachmittag.
Je nach Schneelage geht evtl sogar schon der "Brazilian Trail".... ansonsten werden die Trails an den Hängen zwischen Brig und Sion angesteuert, teilweise mit Bahn und Gondelunterstützung.
Tourenumfang ca. 35km und 1.300 hm, dazwischen baden und Berge bestaunen...




Bei Interesse einfach Kontakt aufnehmen.


----------



## sportfreund78 (16. Juni 2014)

Haben uns für nen anderen Campingplatz entschieden:
http://www.santa-monica.ch/2012/de/index.php

Die Bahn zum Barzilian Trail läuft am Wochenende auch, also geht sogar der Klassiker:







Biketreff Donnerstag findet in dieser Woche im Wallis statt!
Nächste Woche wieder wie gewohnt am Einstieg des Flowtrails.


----------



## saschakiefer (16. Juni 2014)

Das sieht nach extrem viel Spaß aus


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. Juni 2014)

Wird moin geshuttelt? Wollten mit en paar Jungs mal wieder reinschauen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Juni 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Wird moin geshuttelt? Wollten mit en paar Jungs mal wieder reinschauen.



Ich glaube nicht dass morgen geshuttelt wird sonst wäre es angekündigt. Wann wollt ihr denn dort sein, ich müsste mal meine Digi-Cam ausprobieren und bräuchte ein paar Motive. Nachmittags hätte ich allerdings einen Termin.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. Juni 2014)

Wir sind moin ca 1230 oben am Sportplatz.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Juni 2014)

Hey Jungs, vielen Dank dass Ihr Euch als Motiv zur Verfügung gestellt habt. 

Wie versprochen ein paar Bilder. Den Fahrer auf dem letzten Bild kenne ich nicht, trotzdem ist er dabei.

Bitte schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. Juni 2014)

@Gianty Danke für die Fotosession
Leider hatten wir ja alle etwas Zeitdruck...nächstes Mal wirds sicher entspannter


----------



## sportfreund78 (22. Juni 2014)

Hey sieht nach einem heissen Trailwochenende aus...

Wir haben in den Gipfellagen noch bisl Abkühlung gefunden aber ansonsten feinste staubtrockene Sahnetrails im Wallis.
Fortsetzung folgt!


----------



## sportfreund78 (24. Juni 2014)

*Flowtrail Ottweiler gewinnt Ehrenamtspreis ‘Saarland zum Selbermachen‘*

Der vom Skiclub Ottweiler betriebene Flowtrail wurde am 17. Juni im Rahmen einer Ehrung durch die Ministerpräsidentin mit dem Förderpreis ‘Saarland zum Selbermachen‘ ausgezeichnet. Prämiert wurde der außerordentliche Einsatz der vielen, freiwilligen Helfer, die seit Projektstart weit mehr als 1.000 Arbeitsstunden geleistet haben. Die unabhängige Jury war überzeugt vom gemeinnützigen Konzept des Projektes, bei dem eine Sportstätte für Mountainbiker durch ehrenamtliches Engagement entstanden ist. Die Fördersumme wird noch in 2014 am Flowtrail zum Ausbau eines Fahrtechnikparcours und eines Pumptracks verwendet. Nach Fertigstellung sind Fahrtechniktrainings von ausgebildeten Trailscouts des Skiclubs für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene geplant.


----------



## sportfreund78 (24. Juni 2014)

Hier dürften die Herzen aller Geländeradsportler der ersten Stunde höher schlagen:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Video-Klunking-2.html

Es gibt gerüchte die ersten "Back to the Roots" Bikes würden zeitnah den Flowtrail runterrollen
und auch beim Sommerfest am 26.Juli dürfte das ein Thema sein...


----------



## sportfreund78 (27. Juni 2014)

*--- Biketrip August ---*

Wer Lust hat auf südfranzösisches Wetter gepaart mit super Trails und einer Region voller
sportlicher Möglichkeiten neben dem Biken wie z.B. Wildwasser, Canyoining, Klettern
den könnte unsere nächste Reise interessieren.
Wir fahren vom 4.August bis 16. August ins Durancetal nach Reotier.
Unser Basislager ist dieser Campingplatz:
http://camping-reotier.com/

Es gibt dort auch Hütten zu mieten für diejenigen, die gern etwas komfortabler hausen.

Bisher sind wir 8 Personen und 3 Generationen. Für weitere Infos mailt mir einfach.

Fokus liegt auf Endurotouren und es wird ein paar Bikeparkausflüge nach "Les Orres" oder "Vars" geben.

Hier ein paar Eindrücke aus dem letzten Jahr:


----------



## sportfreund78 (29. Juni 2014)

*--- Samstag Shuttletag ---*

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt läuft am kommenden Samstag wieder unser Shuttle am Flowtrail
in der Zeit von 13 - 18 Uhr. Merkt euch den Termin vor und bis zum Biketreff am Donnerstag
können wir sicher absehen ob es klappt...


----------



## sportfreund78 (29. Juni 2014)

Gestern haben wir die Plakette von der Preisverleihung "Saarland zum Selbermachen" montiert:


----------



## sportfreund78 (2. Juli 2014)

*--- Biketreff ---*

Nach der Fussballpause letzte Woche geht es diesen Dommerstag wieder wie gewohnt um *17.30 Uhr* am *Traileinstieg*
los zu unseren Feierabendtouren. Die "Easy Rider" Gruppe trifft sich auch oben.
Wer rechtzeitig da ist kann wieder in der Altstadt parken und hochpedalieren um dann nach der Tour direkt
im Biergarten einzurollen...


----------



## sportfreund78 (4. Juli 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (6. Juli 2014)

Guter Nachmittag gestern am Trail dank "Waldi" unserem Busfahrer
und super Biketruppe! Grip war besser als an den staubigen Tagen zuvor,
auch wenn noch nicht jeder Anlieger Regen abbekommen hat.
Bis zum Bautag am Samstag ist aber ja noch reichlich Durchfeuchtung gemeldet.


----------



## sportfreund78 (6. Juli 2014)

Hier ein paar bewegte Bilder von unserer "Brazilian" Tour:


----------



## saschakiefer (7. Juli 2014)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar bewegte Bilder von unserer "Brazilian" Tour:


Hammer!


----------



## Titanbein1302 (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo, wird am Donnerstag wieder ne Tour gemacht, gegen 17:30?
Wenn dann wollte ich mich euch mal anschließen. 
Gruss aus WND


----------



## Ochiba63 (7. Juli 2014)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar bewegte Bilder von unserer "Brazilian" Tour:


Ist klasse und macht mich neugierig.


----------



## sportfreund78 (7. Juli 2014)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Hallo, wird am Donnerstag wieder ne Tour gemacht, gegen 17:30?
> Wenn dann wollte ich mich euch mal anschließen.
> Gruss aus WND


Ja Treff wie immer 17:30 Uhr am Einstieg.
Wenn sich was ändert erfahrt ihr es hier und auf FB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (7. Juli 2014)

ok danke, noch viele Grüße von deinem heutigen Bikepartner.....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. Juli 2014)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> ok danke, noch viele Grüße von deinem heutigen Bikepartner.....


Irgendwie kommen mir das Profilbild und der Fahrer so bekannt vor


----------



## sportfreund78 (9. Juli 2014)

*--- Biketreff ---*

Wie immer Donnerstag, 
17:30 Uhr am Einstieg des Trails.

Tour endet gegen 20 Uhr im Bistro "Zwinger" in der Altstadt. Evtl. Auto vorher in der Stadt parken und zum Start radeln...


----------



## sportfreund78 (10. Juli 2014)

*--- Schubkarren Workout ---*

Samstag, 11 Uhr treffen wir uns an der Teerstrasse zum Schubkarrren fahren.
Haben feinste Anlieger Erde angeliefert bekommen.
Kommt vorbei - für Speis und Trank ist gesorg!

Schubkarren und Schaufel mitbringen!


----------



## sportfreund78 (11. Juli 2014)

Mal was fürs Auge zum Start ins Wochenende:


----------



## sportfreund78 (12. Juli 2014)

Grosses Dankeschön allen Helfern heute am Trail!
Da ging richtig was vorwärts und wir haben dank motorisierter Unterstützung
duch den "Dumper" von Baumaschinen Schneider heute knapp 20 Tonnen
Erdmasse bewegt. Danke auch dem "Rasenmähermann" Uwe für den Freischneider und die Hilfe.









Hoffe der zu erwartende Regen verfestigt die Anlieger schnell.
Macht noch bisl zart die nächsten Tage in dem Bereich beim cruisen aufm Trail.


----------



## derJens85 (14. Juli 2014)

Nach dem erfolgreichen Bautag am Samstag, und Martins Dumper Einsatz heute fehlen uns noch ca. 1,5 Bautage um den Trail zum Sommerfest top in Schuss zu haben.

Eine Baustelle ist obere blaue Linie Brombeerfeld. 
Die andere der erste Streckenabschnitt: drei neue Anlieger blaue Linie, paar neue Wellen. Landung neuer Sprung. 

Tragt euch ein wann ihr Zeit habt das wir wieder viele Helfer zusammenbekommen.
http://doodle.com/i7y5eqa659i2fhxu

Gruß
Jens


----------



## sportfreund78 (14. Juli 2014)

*--- Biketreff Donnerstag 18 Uhr !!! ---*

Wir verschieben den Beginn unserer Donnerstags Runde auf 18 Uhr.
Wetter sieht perfekt aus und die Tour wird gegen 20 Uhr im Biergarten enden.
Wer rechtzeitig da ist Auto in der Altstadt deponieren und zum Treffpunkt am Einstieg des Flowtrails hochradeln.


----------



## derJens85 (15. Juli 2014)

*nächster Bautermin:*
Samstag, 19.07.2014 ab 9:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt Teerstraße


----------



## Bikeste (17. Juli 2014)

Hi,
wenn ichs zeitlich packe, möchte ich gern mitfahren. Wie lange brauch ich denn vom Bahnhof Ottweiler bis zum Treffpunkt? Ist der Kürzeste Weg von Bahnhof über die Hauptstraße zum Ziel und dann nuff oder übers Krankenhaus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. Juli 2014)

Ich antworte einfach mal. Der kürzeste Weg ist übers KH.


----------



## sportfreund78 (17. Juli 2014)

Rolle um 17:40 Uhr am Bahnhof an der Fussgängerbrücke vorbei, kannst dich auch dort dranhängen


----------



## Bikeste (17. Juli 2014)

OK, parke am Bahnhof an der Hauptstraße zum Krankenhaus.


----------



## saschakiefer (19. Juli 2014)

Nachdem wir heute trotz Hitze fleißig gebaut haben sind alle Strecken wieder befahrbar. Da alles noch recht frisch ist, passt bitte trotzdem noch ein bisserl auf.
Wir haben hauptsächlich an der blauen Linie gearbeitet: Anlieger und kleine Bodenwelle im oberen Teil und Tables und Anlieger beim Brombeerfeld. Die Einfahrt am Brombeerfeld haben wir auch aufgehübscht. Ansonsten wurde noch ein wenig Streckenpflege betrieben.

Vielen Dank und dickes Lob an alle Helfer, die fleißig Hand angelegt haben!


----------



## sportfreund78 (21. Juli 2014)

Wetterbedingt bleibt der Trail bis Mittwoch gesperrt damit sich die Anlieger noch setzen können und dann dauerhaft in Form sind.

Damits net langweilig wird hier was fürs Auge:


----------



## sportfreund78 (22. Juli 2014)

*--- Biketreff Donnerstag ---*

Achtung: Neuer Treffpunkt für den Biketreff ist vor der Esidiele "Milano" in der Ottweiler Altstadt (am Quakbrunnen)
			 Jeden Donnerstag 18 Uhr.
			 Von hier aus sind wir schneller in allen Tourenrevieren und bei schlechtem Wetter
			 haben wir es leichter in Fahrgemeinschaften in die Kletterhalle nach St.Wendel zu fahren.


----------



## YT1996 (22. Juli 2014)

Mal ne Frage wo findet der Wheeliecontest statt ?


----------



## sportfreund78 (24. Juli 2014)

Der neue Treffpunkt hat sich gleich bewährt und wir haben die Trails Richtung
Stennweiler und Welschbach unter die Stollen genommen. Danke dem Landwirt Meiser vom Hubertushof
für die Unterstellmöglichkeit im Gewitter
Der fährt übrigens noch grössere und breitere Laufräder...ob Fendt auch bald Bikes baut?!










Abschluss im Zwinger war wie immer vom Feinsten  denke jeder ist satt geworden.

Wenn nicht gibts am Samstag beim Sommerfest sicher ausreichend Gelegenheit wieder zuzuschlagen...


----------



## AM_Heizer (24. Juli 2014)

War ne Super Tour mit feinen Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (25. Juli 2014)

Nochmal zu Erinnerung, morgen Steigt die Bikerparty aufm Betzelhübel.
Kind und Kegel einpacken und die Bikes net vergessen;-)




Neben dem *Wheelie Contest* gibt es mogen auch eine *Verlosung* unter allen neuen Vereinsmitgliedern mit tollen Preisen!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. Juli 2014)

So Jungs, hier habe ich noch 2 Bilder von heute. Es kommen noch ein paar hinzu, jetzt muss ich aber für den morgigen Tag etwas "Augenpflege" betreiben.


----------



## saschakiefer (28. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank, an alle, die uns gestern beim Sommerfest besucht haben! Bei herrlichem Wetter war das Shuttle bestens ausgebucht und beim Frametossing und Wheelie Contest kam der Spaß auch nicht zu kurz.
Dickes Lob auch an alle Helfer, die uns tatkräftig unterstützt haben!

Wir wollen einen kurzen Videozusammenschnitt machen. Daher ein Aufruf an alle, die gestern mit GoPro & Co. unterwegs waren. Meldet euch bei uns, wenn ihr Material habt, das ihr uns zur Verfügung stellen könnt.


----------



## saschakiefer (28. Juli 2014)

*Hey Leute - nach dem schönen Sommerfest heute leider noch eine unschöne Meldung. Man hat uns übelst beklaut und über's Wochenende den Bierwagen leergeräumt. Falls jemand am Sonntag was Verdächtiges in der Umgebung des Panoramaturms gesehen hat - gebt uns bitte kurz Meldung. Danke!*


----------



## AM_Heizer (28. Juli 2014)




----------



## Pfadradler (28. Juli 2014)

Ist ja echt ne sauerei! Hoffe die säcke werden gefasst!
Trotzdem, das Bikerleben muss weiter gehen;-)
Daher ist am Donnerstag wieder Biketreff in Ottweiler am Quakbrunnen (Eisdiele Milano) um 18.00 Uhr.

Weil Martin nicht da ist werde ich diesmal die Routenführung ins Ostertal übernehmen.

Wie immer um die 2h fahrzeit bei ca. 30 km mit 600hm.

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. Juli 2014)

Ein paar Pics vom Sommerfest habe ich noch. Den Rest muss ich nach und nach einstellen weil ich im Moment nicht allzu viel Zeit habe. Ein paar kleine Videoclips kommen auch noch.


----------



## raddüdel (1. August 2014)

War gestern eine schöne Tour und coole Truppe .


----------



## punki69 (6. August 2014)

,,,kommt wer am donnerstag,den 07.08.mit zu einer tour?????
gruß punki


----------



## derJens85 (6. August 2014)

Servus! Es gibt Donnerstag eine Tour in St Ingbert! 18:30 am Bahnhof in St Ingbert! Kann dich ab otw aber mitnehmen!


----------



## sportfreund78 (18. August 2014)

Kommenden Donnerstag gibts ne Tour rund um den Erbeskopf.
Treffpunkt ist 18 Uhr in Ottweiler am Quackbrunnen oder 18.10 Uhr in St.Wendel an der Kletterhalle.
Wer mitkommen mag und noch nicht im internen Vereinsforum ist bitte per PN melden zwecks Biketransportplanung.
Tourenfahrzeit ca.2 Std, Schwierigkeit bis S2
Anschliessendes Feierabendbier in der Kletterhalle geplant


----------



## sportfreund78 (21. August 2014)

Ein paar Impressionen von der Tour heute rund um den höchsten Berg in RLP bei schon herbstlichen Bedingungen:


----------



## derJens85 (2. September 2014)

*Leute denkt bei dem schönen Wetter noch an den Biketreff am Donnerstag. 
 Treffpunkt ist 18 Uhr am Quackbrunnen vor der Eisdiele in OTW. 
Wir werden die besten Trails rund um Ottweiler fahren (ca.20km in moderatem Tempo) und ab etwa 20 Uhr den Durst im Zwinger löschen....*


----------



## sportfreund78 (2. September 2014)

Wird sommerlich morgen


----------



## sportfreund78 (6. September 2014)

Leider schon recht früh Abendlicht mittlererweile...


----------



## Jutan (7. September 2014)

Hi hab mal ne Frage würde gerne mal mit fahren  
Kann man einfach vorbei kommen und ne Runde mitdrehen?
War letzten Monat auch mit nem Freund auf dem Flowtrail in Ottweiler,
allerding mit hardtail was nicht so optimal war aber hatten trotzdem Spaß.
Habe mir letzten Samstag ein Enduro gekauft und wollte jetzt sobald wie möglich wieder nach Ottweiler.
Bin 25 ,ein netter Typ  und aus der nähe von Nunkirchen
Allerdings im moment zeitlich etwas eingeschränkt da ich eine Hochschwangere Freundin habe aber Fahre jeden 2ten tag
und nach möglichkeit auch öfters wenn Herrin mich denn lässt.
Wäre cool auch mal neue Strecken kennen zu lernen und natürlich nette Leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derJens85 (7. September 2014)

Hallo Jutan, 
Jeden Donnerstag 18:00 ist biketreff des skiclubs ottweiler! Treffpunkt an der Eisdiele am quackbrunnen!
Komm doch einfach mal vorbei!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jutan (7. September 2014)

Alles klar , werde ich machen . Hoffe ich kann mithalten 
Diesen Donnerstag kann ich allerdings nicht.

Aber vllt sieht man sich ja die woche auf dem Trail.
Bin relativ leicht zu erkennen durch einen Riesigen Ring in der Nase.


----------



## sportfreund78 (8. September 2014)

Wetter ist wieder auf Seite der Feierabend Biker diese Woche.
Treffpunkt wie immer 18 Uhr Quackbrunnen Ottweiler Altstadt (vor Eisdiele Milano)
Langsam aber sicher kann man die Lampen im Rucksack haben, wobei es zur Zeit noch bis 20 Uhr ganz gut geht.
Wer noch keine adäquate Beleuchtung besitzt hat jetzt noch genug Vorlauf um im Herbst gerüstet zu sein.
Tipps und Leuchttests sicher in den nächsten Donnerstagsrunden...


----------



## 007ike (9. September 2014)

ich fand 19 Uhr schon ziemlich dunkel im Wald, da geht ohne Licht eigentlich nicht mehr viel, vielleicht liegt es auch an meinem Alter und der nachlassenden Sehkraft?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. September 2014)

.


----------



## sportfreund78 (12. September 2014)

Hoffe es kam jeder noch gut nach Hause nach unserer gestrigen Herbsttour...
Beleuchtung macht dann für die letzten Abfahrten auf jeden Fall schon Sinn!
Können ja nächsten Donnerstag mal die verschiedenen Lampentypen auf Stärken und Schwächen testen


----------



## sportfreund78 (16. September 2014)

*--- Shuttlebetrieb ---*

Kommenden Samstag von *13 - 18 Uhr* fährt wieder das Flowtrail Shuttle.
Bei schlechtem Wetter fällt die Veranstaltung aus.
Aktuelle Infos, auch zu anderen Vereinsaktivitäten immer auf Facebook
und im Vereinsforum!


----------



## sportfreund78 (21. September 2014)

Super Samstag am Trail!
Vielen Dank den Busbetrieben Stoll für die Aufstiegshilfe
Hier ein paar Schnappschüsse, mehr Bilder findet Ihr auf Facebook!


----------



## sportfreund78 (24. September 2014)

*--- Biketreff ---*

Donnerstag 18 Uhr am Quackbrunnen,
wie immer etwa 2 Stunden feinste Enduro Trails 
mit anschliessender Einkehr in der Altstadt.
Denkt an Beleuchtung für die letzten Abfahrten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SwenS71 (24. September 2014)

;-)


----------



## Koohgie (25. September 2014)

wie lang habt ihr saison, ich will noch mit meinem anhänger fahren kommen.....


----------



## sportfreund78 (25. September 2014)

Erster Lampentest unter Realbedingungen heute.
Am Start waren Lupine, Magic Shine und Sigma.
Tagessieg geht an Magic Shine!







@cocu1980: Trail ist bis Ende Oktober offen,
Biketreff findet aber das ganze Jahr hindurch statt.
Mein Singletrailer sollte die Tage auch kommen - können ja mal ein paar Trainingseinheiten
gemeinsam bestreiten...


----------



## punki69 (29. September 2014)

hier ein paar bilder von der fahrt der ottweiler in


----------



## punki69 (29. September 2014)

nächste versuch der vogesen....


----------



## SwenS71 (30. September 2014)

Scheen! ☺


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (30. September 2014)

gute Fotos!


----------



## sportfreund78 (30. September 2014)

Gute Nachrichten für alle die jetzt Lust aufs bergab Biken bekommen haben:

*--- Shuttletag am Flowtrail ---*

Am kommenden Samstag, 04.10.2014 fährt in der Zeit von 13 Uhr bis 18 Uhr
das Flowtrail Shuttle.
Tageskarte: 10 Euro Vereinsmitglieder, 15 Euro Nichtmitglieder
Einzelfahrt: 2 Euro

Nutzt den goldenen Oktober am Trail.

Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Oimel86 (30. September 2014)

Perfekt... Da bin ich dabei...


----------



## 007ike (30. September 2014)

mh ich hoffe meine absenkbare Stütze ist  bis dahin da


----------



## saschakiefer (2. Oktober 2014)

*--- Biketreff ---*

Heute Abend 18 Uhr am Quackbrunnen,
wie immer etwa 2 Stunden feinste Enduro Trails 
mit anschliessender Einkehr in der Altstadt.
Denkt an Beleuchtung für die letzten Abfahrten!


----------



## sportfreund78 (4. Oktober 2014)

*--- letztes update vorm Shutteln ---*


Wetter aktuell: wolkenloser Himmel, 15 Grad, Tendenz steigend

Trail ist in super Zustand

Shuttelbetrieb startet um 13 Uhr.

_Have a nice day_


----------



## bulgarien84 (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Ampel auf der Seite momentan nicht aktuell ist, sondern noch den Status von gestern anzeigt. Oder wird heute wieder geshuttlet?


----------



## SwenS71 (5. Oktober 2014)

Da haste Recht, heut iss kein Shuttel!


----------



## sportfreund78 (5. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank all den gut gelaunten Bikern von nah und fern, die gestern bei super Wetter
und toller Stimmung zu einem genialen Flowtrailtag beigetragen haben.
Danke an die Firma Busbetriebe *Stoll GmbH* aus Ottweiler und im speziellen "Waldi" fürs effiziente shutteln
Wir freuen uns über eure Kommentare und Bilder hier oder auf Facebook.

Hier ein paar Fotos von Sven:






















Weitere Bilder, immer aktuelle Infos rund um den Trail und zu Touren auf unserer Facebook Seite!
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Flowtrail-Ottweiler-Saar/167612833325793?ref=stream


----------



## sportfreund78 (11. Oktober 2014)

*Review "Ride Night" Freeride Filmtour*

Waren gestern in Dudweiler um uns auf die Wintersaison einzustimmen.
War eine tolle Veranstaltung, wobei nicht nur die Filme aus der Retorte gezeigt wurden, sondern die die Fahrer live vor Ort waren.
Das gab dem ganzen eine sehr persönliche Note und die Skifahrer, die teilweise sogar in der Freeride World Tour starten wie 
Raphael Webhofer, Matthias Haunholder und weitere Skiprofis aus dem tiefen Schnee wie Matthias Mayr waren im Dudweiler vor Ort
und erzählten über Ihre Erlebnisse.
Bildabmessungen geändert auf 90 % seiner Originalabmessungen [550 x 411]



Bildabmessungen geändert auf 90 % seiner Originalabmessungen [550 x 411]




Leider war der Veranstaltungsrahmen sehr "saarländisch" und das Publikum überschaubar.
Aber dank unserer neuen Homepage war ja der Termin zumindest in unseren Kreisen bekannt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Und so waren dann auch die Gewinnchancen bei der Tombola umso größer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vielleicht bekommen ja jetzt noch einige Lust auf den nächten Kino Abend am 19.11.2014
im Rahmen der E.O.F.T Filmtour. 
Alle Mitglieder finden weitere Infos zu diesen und weiteren Terminen und Veranstaltungen wie immer im internen Forum.

Ride on...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (12. Oktober 2014)

Die neuen DIMB Guide Shirts sind eingetroffen:




Wer sich für die Ausbildung bei der DIMB interessiert findet alle Infos und Termine hier:
http://dimb.de/ausbildung
Wir freuen uns immer über Verstärkung im Team und es gibt die verschiedensten Richtungen,
vom Kids Trainer bis zum Guide


----------



## sportfreund78 (12. Oktober 2014)

Tolles Naturschauspiel auf der Trailtour im St.Wendeler Land,
vor der aufziehenden Regenfront hat die Sonne die Restfeuchte im Wald auf Touren gebracht 
bevor dann eine halbe Stunde später der Regen einsetzte und der Herbst wieder einkehrte...


----------



## sportfreund78 (13. Oktober 2014)

*--- Shuttlebetrieb ---*

Kommenden Samstag von *13 - 18 Uhr* fährt wieder das Flowtrail Shuttle.
Bei schlechtem Wetter fällt die Veranstaltung aus.
Aktuelle Infos, auch zu anderen Vereinsaktivitäten immer auf Facebook
und im Vereinsforum!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Oktober 2014)

Muss mal die Tage nachschauen ob ein paar Biker incl. Sprung kpl. auf dem Bild sind........


----------



## punki69 (19. Oktober 2014)




----------



## sportfreund78 (20. Oktober 2014)

Indian Summer in der Schweiz...
Dennoch scheinen wir am Mittwoch auf die Ski wechseln zu können-das wär mal ein krasser saisonwechsel...hoffe am Trail gibts noch bisl Herbst vorm Winter


----------



## sportfreund78 (23. Oktober 2014)

--- Shuttletermin ---




Auch wenns noch nicht ganz so winterlich am Trail aussieht,
so naht doch das Ende der Saison! 
Also nutzt die wohl letzte Gelegenheit dieses Jahr für ein paar Runs
am Flowtrail.

Samstag, 25.10.2014
Wie immer von 13 - 18 Uhr

Für weitere aktuelle Infos checkt unsere Facebookseite!


----------



## sportfreund78 (25. Oktober 2014)

Außenteam Schweiz hat gestern beide Vereinssportarten bei besten Bedingungen kombinieren können!
Wir erleben hier gerade alle Jahreszeiten gleichzeitig - absolut irre!

Bettina im Powder am Prodkamm:




Jens auf der Regitzer Spitze:




Ride on!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. Oktober 2014)

Kleine Quizfrage:

Wer versteckt hier sein Gesicht und versaut mir mein Foto?







Es kam keiner und ich wartete und wartete und fing vor Langeweile an zu spielen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (26. Oktober 2014)

schönen gruß vom testival aus dem siebengebirge.....


----------



## sportfreund78 (26. Oktober 2014)

Hey cool! Die Flowtrail Bande in allen Bikerevieren on Tour. 
Hoffe die Tage passts Wetter noch für ein paar Runs zu Hause...


----------



## saschakiefer (29. Oktober 2014)

*Donnerstags Biketreff - Geänderter Treffpunkt*

Die Woche siehts nach ruhigem Herbstwetter aus, daher können wir auch in der Heimat mal wieder ne Runde drehen. Es findet morgen wie gewohnt um 18:00 Uhr unsere Donnerstagstour statt.
Da wir erste Ideen für unsere Nikolaustour sammeln wollen, ist der Treffpunkt am *Sportheim Steinbach*.


----------



## sportfreund78 (30. Oktober 2014)

*--- Saisonverlängerung ---*

Gute Neuigkeiten für die Flowtrail Community:
Wir haben im Kooperation mit der Stadt Ottweiler und Dank dem Einsatz
von Bürgermeister Holger Schäfer die Möglichkeit bekommen, das kommende Wochenende
zum Biken zu nutzen!
Der Flowtrail bleibt bis einschließlich *Sonntag 2.11.2014* *geöffnet!!!*

Ihr könnt also das perfekte Herbstwetter mit Sonne und bis zu 18 Grad auf dem Bike nutzen.

Nächste Woche wird sich entscheiden ob es zu einer weiteren Saisonverlängerung kommen wird,
wir behalten den Wetterbericht im Auge und informieren euch sobald es Ergebnisse gibt.


----------



## sportfreund78 (1. November 2014)




----------



## sportfreund78 (3. November 2014)

Genialer Herbstausflug gestern ins Nahetal. Toll dass so viele gutgelaunte Biker
dabei waren, wozu sicher nicht zuletzt Kai`s vorzügliche Verpfelgung beigetragen hat

Hier ein paar Schnappschüsse um das Regenwetter von heute auszuhalten:
Vorfreude



Los geht´s



Äääktschn...



Gipfelrast



Gipfelfoto mit Fatbike



Gruppenbild mit Hänger



Kai bei der Arbeit nach getaner Arbeit



Guten!



So macht biken Spass...





Wer Lust auf gut gelauntes Tourenbiken bekommen hat findet die Ausschreibung zur Nikolaustour im Forum und wie immer alle organisierten Touren im Vereinsforum.


Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (4. November 2014)

bin auf jeden fall wieder dabei,soll ja ne wintertour geben,vielleicht leiht mir ja meine tochter ihr ´half-fully´,grins.
ach ja,so einen 1,5m hohen anlieger brauchen wir UNBEDINGT,der war ja so was von,....gut!
 gruß punki


----------



## saschakiefer (4. November 2014)

Das ist aber ein ganz schön großer Sattel für so ein kleines Rad ;-)
Wir haben doch einen 1,5m hohe Anlieger (aka Wallride)...


----------



## punki69 (4. November 2014)

ja,aber der ist flacher als das original.....
unser anlieger ist aber nicht so flowig und aus sand.....


----------



## sportfreund78 (9. November 2014)

Hatten heute einen schönen Sonntagsausflug mit der Flowtrail Mannschaft zu den sandigen Trails, um dem Matsch der letzten Tage etwas zu entfliehen...
















Wer noch spontan am kommenden Wochenende an seiner Biketechnik feilen möchte findet noch wenige freie Plätze beim Techniktraining.
Ausschreibung findet ihr hier ein paar Einträge oberhalb und unter www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de


----------



## sportfreund78 (11. November 2014)

*--- Donnerstag Biketreff 18 Uhr ---*

Treffen uns am Donnerstag wie gewohnt um 18 Uhr vor der Eisdiele Milano
für die Feierabendrunde.


----------



## sportfreund78 (12. November 2014)

*--- Techniktraining 15./16.11.2014 ausgebucht ---*

Der Kurs am kommenden Wochenende ist belegt, bitte nicht mehr mailen.
Es wird Folgeveranstaltungen geben!

Stay tuned...


----------



## sportfreund78 (18. November 2014)

Das Techniktraining war trotz herbstlichem Wetter eine super Sache und dank kreativer Spotwahl
konnte an 2 Tagen ein super Programm abgearbeitet werden. Die Gruppe war bunt gemischt und gut gelaunt und es werden weitere Trainingsangebote folgen. Gerade der Ansatz die Disziplinen "Trial" und "Trailfahren" zu kombinieren kam bei den Teilnehmern gut an
und dank des intensiven Einzelcoachings konnte jeder viel Input aus der Veranstaltung ziehen.

Wer die Anwendung im Trail gleich umsetzen mag findet noch ein paar freie Plätze bei der Nikolaus Tour!


----------



## sportfreund78 (20. November 2014)

Heute wieder top Bedingungen beim Nightride. Noch sehr angenehme Temperaturen und die Trails sind auch wieder griffig.
Waren wieder auf Teilen der Nikolaus Tour unterwegs und haben ,inspiriert vom Kinoabend gestern bei der E.O.F.T., mal den Fotoapparat mitgenommen:


----------



## punki69 (20. November 2014)

...und,wie fährt sich der neue trail.....


----------



## 007ike (21. November 2014)

he Jungs, wußte gar nicht das ihr nächstes Jahr einen Beitag zur eoft liefern wollt!
Denke ich fahr Samstag Nachmittag mal die Tour nach,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (22. November 2014)

--- Trailtour am Sonntag ---

Am kommenden Sonntag, 23.11.2014 bietet der Skiclub Ottweiler wir eine gemütliche Trailtour an.
Treffpunkt ist 11 Uhr am Quakbrunnen in der Ottweiler Altstadt.
Es geht über "Stennweiler Wald" und "Rheinstrassen Trails" nach St.Wendel, wo wir ne Kaffepause am Schlossplatz in der Sonne machen. Danach je nach Lust und Laune noch Bosenberg Trails oder zurück.
Die Tour ist auch für Neueinsteiger und Hardtailfahrer geeignet, da ab St.Wendel die Tour per Zug abgekürzt werden kann und somit nur etwa 12 km Strecke mit leichteren Trails zu bewältigen sind. 
Nutzt das frühlingshafte Wetter für einen Bikeausflug mit uns.
Die Tour richtet sich nicht nur an Vereinsmitglieder, sondern an *alle* interessierten Biker die Spass am Trails fahren in der Gruppe haben
und mal reinschnuppern wollen.


----------



## punki69 (22. November 2014)

....bis sonntag um 11 uhr dann,
gruß p*


----------



## sportfreund78 (23. November 2014)

Gelungene Sonntagstour heute. Die sog. "Anfänger" haben ganz schön pedaliert und so mussten dann die Guides
auch mal 40 km durchhalten;-)
War eine schöne bunte Michung mit Teilnehmern im Alter von 0,5 bis 71 Jahren;-)
Dank dem frühlingshaften Zwischenstop vorm Cafe Journal waren die Energiespeicher aber jederzeit
gut gefüllt und es war eine schöne Runde.


----------



## punki69 (23. November 2014)

jup,war ne super tour,.....
apropo,nächsten sonntag findet eine abschlußtour in bexbach statt,ca.26 kilometer.....


----------



## punki69 (23. November 2014)

http://www.saarsportvereine.de/content_01/sites/rv-blitz-oberbexbach/?ID=49343


----------



## sportfreund78 (29. November 2014)

*Weihnachtsmarkt in der Ottweiler Altstadt*

Dieses Wochenende könnt Ihr uns auf dem Ottweiler Weihnachtsmarkt besuchen
und euch zum Beispiel bei eurer Samstags Biketour mit einem Punsch oder "Jagatee"
aufwärmen. 
Es gibt ein schönes Rahmenprogramm und durch das Ambiente inmitten der historischen Altstadt
entsteht ein ganz besonderes Flair.








*Freitag, 28.11.2014*


*18:00 Uhr  - Eröffnung mit dem "Bischof Nikolaus"*
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1741962
*19:00 - 22:00 Uhr  - Weihnachten mit Musikduo "Tom und Jerry"*
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1741962
*19:00 Uhr  - Nachtwächter-Rundgang ab Alter Wehrturm*
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1741962
*21:00 Uhr  - besinnliche Feuershow mit "Carpe Noctem"*
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1741962
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1741962
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1741962
*Samstag, 29.11.2014*
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1741962
*15:30 - 16:15 Uhr  -  Auftritt der Grundschule Lehbesch*
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1741962
*18:00 - 20:00 Uhr  - "Renaissance Fair"  Blackmore’s Night Akustik-Cover*
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1741962
*19:00 - 22:00 Uhr  - Walking Act "Singing Santa - Singender Weihnachtsmann"*
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1741962
*19:00 Uhr  - Nachtwächter-Rundgang ab Alter Wehrturm*
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1741962
*21:00 Uhr  - besinnliche Feuershow mit "Carpe Noctem"*
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1741962
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1741962
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1741962
*Sonntag, 30.11.2014*
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1741962
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1741962
*13:00 - 18:00 Uhr  - Verkaufsoffener Sonntag*
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1741962
*14:00 - 17:00 Uhr  - "Drachenfelser Musikanten" brass-Musik vom Feinsten*
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1741962
*15:00 Uhr  - besinnliche Adventsführung mit dem "Hofprediger"*


----------



## saschakiefer (2. Dezember 2014)

Für alle, die es bis Samstag zur Nikolaustour (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nikolaus-tour-skiclub-ottweiler.728731/#post-12502084) nicht mehr aushalten können, findet am Donnerstag wieder unsere Feierabendtour statt. Treffpunkt wie immer 18:00 Quackbrunnen in Ottweiler.


----------



## saschakiefer (18. Dezember 2014)

Da das Wetter heute eher bescheiden aussieht gehen wir anstatt zum Biken heute lieber in die gemütliche Kletterhalle.
Wer Zeit und Lust hat kann sich uns einfach anschließen. Egal ab Einsteiger oder erfahrener Kletterer. Jeder ist herzlich willkommen.
Wir treffen uns um 18:00 in Ottweiler auf dem Weyplatz oder um 18:15 im Rocklands Kletterzentrum St. Wendel.


----------



## punki69 (22. Dezember 2014)

....wer lust hat,kann am 24.12.2014 um 10 uhr am quarkbrunnen in ottweiler ne runde vor dem weihnachtsmannstreß mit in die pedale treten.
werden wohl im ostertal fahren,länge,......je nach dem....
gruß punki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (25. Dezember 2014)

Nachdem die "heilisch moije" Tour gestern super Spaß gemacht hat, gibt es morgen am 26.12. die nächste Tour. Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Quakbrunnen. 



Und wer es winterlich mag kann sich den Sonntag vormerken. Da gibt es Schnee ääktschn bei klirrender Kälte und sonne. 
Stay tuned


----------



## Nyaneve (26. Dezember 2014)

Ist die Tour auch für Nicht-Skiclub-Mitglieder geöffnet?


----------



## sportfreund78 (26. Dezember 2014)

Ja klar. Einfach vorbei kommen.


----------



## Nyaneve (26. Dezember 2014)

Schön, dann bis nachher


----------



## sportfreund78 (26. Dezember 2014)

Die sonne fährt auch mit heute


----------



## sportfreund78 (26. Dezember 2014)

25km und 710hm, teils recht fordernde Trails...
Da haben wir uns den nächsten Weihnachtsbraten verdient;-)
















ab morgen werden die Trails dann dick weiß so wie es aussieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (26. Dezember 2014)

gruß punki


----------



## sportfreund78 (27. Dezember 2014)

Winter ist da!
Erste Expedition startet heute um 17:15 Uhr an der kletterhalle wnd. 
Morgen dann 10 Uhr weylplatz Ottweiler. Es wird morgen auch eine schneewander Gruppe geben, also für die ganze Familie was dabei...


----------



## sportfreund78 (27. Dezember 2014)

Swen hat heute morgen schonmal angespurt:


----------



## sportfreund78 (28. Dezember 2014)

So wie es Aussieht wird morgen der Lift am Erbeskopf laufen.
Wir waren heute abend schon dort und hatten irre Runs in unberührtem Powder...und das vor der Haustüre










Bis morgen!


----------



## sportfreund78 (28. Dezember 2014)

Alle die jetzt Lust auf Schnee Action bekommen, können heute um 10 Uhr am Weylplatz in Ottweiler aufspringen
und mit uns in den Hunsrück kommen. Heute dann sogar mit Sonne


----------



## sportfreund78 (30. Dezember 2014)

Nachdem wir bei unserer spontanen Nightride Tour am Samstag abend so geniale Bedingungen vorfanden
und für Sonntag dann sogar Sonnenschein gemeldet war, mussten wir natürlich nochmal los, um einen
Schneesport Tag wie in den Alpen zu erleben. Über Nacht gab es noch ein bisl Neuschnee und dann strahlte die Sonne
den ganzen Tag vom wolkenlosen Himmel...























Der Lift am Erbeskopf hat übrigens jeden Tag bis 21 Uhr geöffnet.
Infos über weitere Ausflüge und Aktivitäten findet Ihr immer aktuell auf unserer Facebook Seite.


----------



## 6TiWon (31. Dezember 2014)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Der Lift am Erbeskopf hat übrigens jeden Tag bis 21 Uhr geöffnet.


und tagsüber auch LEIDER bis 40 MINUTEN Wartezeit für 1x abfahren


----------



## saschakiefer (1. Januar 2015)

Frohes neues Jahr ihr Flowtrailer! 

Noch 90 Tage bis zur Saisoneröffnung am 1. April 2015. Bis dahin wird gebaut! 

Wir werden einen Fahrtechnikparcours realisieren auf dem wir, aufgrund großer Nachfrage, Fahrtechniktrainings (Anfänger, Ladies, etc.) anbieten wollen. 

Außerdem werden die bestehenden Linien mit neuen Schmankerln bestückt und die schwarze Linie wird ausgebaut. Bautermine werden in den nächsten Tagen ausgeschrieben. 

Damit ihr bis zum Saisonstart nicht einrostet finden Donnerstags weiterhin unsere Trailtouren statt (Treffpunkt 18h am Quakbrunnen – alternativ bei schlechtem Wetter geht's nach St. Wendel zu Rocklands in die Kletterhalle). 

In 2015 sind an mehreren Wochenenden auch wieder Shuttletermine geplant. 

Ihr seht - wir haben viel vor und freuen uns auf ein neues Jahr mit euch am Flowtrail! 

Euer FTOTW-Team


----------



## saschakiefer (20. Januar 2015)

Hallo Freunde der Endurotouren!
Nach der Wetter- und Feiertagsbedingten Pause der letzten Woche wollen wir unsere Donnerstagstouren wieder aufnehmen. Das Wetter für Donnerstag sieht auch gut aus. Treffpunkt ist wie immer 18:00 am Quackbrunnen in Ottweiler.
Bitte sagt uns kurz Bescheid ob ihr dabei seid oder nicht, damit wir planen können!


----------



## punki69 (2. Februar 2015)

so,liebe freunde der wintertouren,
am kommenden donnerstag findet wieder eine biketour um 18 uhr am quakbrunnen statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (8. Februar 2015)

*Flutlicht Skifahren am Erbeskopf *

Am Donnerstag, 12.02.2015 bietet der Skiclub Ottweiler eine Fahrt zum nahe gelegenen Erbeskopf an.

Treffpunkt: 18 Uhr Parkplatz "Weylplatz" in Ottweiler
				Fahrt in Fahrgemeinschaften zum Erbeskopf
				Fahrtkosten werden vor Ort auf die Teilnehmer umgelegt.

Kosten Skipaß: 18 Euro / 20 Punkte  (entspricht etwa 2 Stunden Skifahren)
Kosten Skiverleih: Set Ski Erwachsene: 20 Euro (Schuhe, Ski, Stöcke)
						 Set Ski Kinder:  15 Euro
						 Set Snowboard:  25 Euro

Nichtmitglieder zahlen gesondert 5 Euro für die Teilnahme an der Veranstaltung.

Skianfänger bitte unbedingt vorher gesondert anmelden!
Wir werden etwa um 18:45 Uhr auf der Piste sein und dann etwa 2 Stunden Skifahren.
Ansprechpartner: Martin Halm  0171/7154924

Ankunft in Ottweiler: ca. 21:45 Uhr
*Achtung:* Wer eine Stirnlampe besitzt kann diese mitbringen um andere Pisten neben der Flutlichtpiste nutzen zu können. Auf wunsch kann es als Abschluß eine Lampenabfahrt nach Börfink geben, die mit gut 3 km wohl längste Variantenabfahrt in unserer Region!
Es erwarten euch top Skibedingungen und ein sehr spezieller Feierabend!

Wir freuen uns auf Euer kommen !

Euer Flowtrail Team


----------



## punki69 (8. Februar 2015)

...wo sind denn die fotos von der letzten biketour?????


----------



## derJens85 (10. Februar 2015)

Da sind se!


----------



## punki69 (10. Februar 2015)

..dank dir jens.


----------



## sportfreund78 (14. Februar 2015)

Liebe Flowtrailfans,

während die Skisaison noch voll im Gange ist planen wir schon die nächste Bikesaison. Wir haben dieses Jahr die Möglichkeit am Flowtrail neue Linien zu realisieren und bestehende Strecken weiter auszubauen. Eine erste große Baggeraktion hat schon stattgefunden.

Wir würden euch gerne bei einen Treffen unsere Pläne vorstellen und Ideen diskutieren.

Termin ist der 20. Februar – um 19.00h, in den Räumen unserer Freunde von Rocklands in der Willi-Graf-Straße 3, 66606 Sankt Wendel.

http://www.rocklands-wnd.de/

 Wer eine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Ottweiler braucht bitte melden.

Bis dahin – ride on!


----------



## saschakiefer (20. Februar 2015)

Hi Leute,

denkt an unser Treffen heute Abend, wenn ihr aus erster Hand erfahren wollt, was dieses Jahr beim Flowtrail aufm Programm steht.

Bis dahin könnt ihr euch die Zeit mit unserem Video vom Ski-Snowboard-Bike-Kombievent vertreiben ;-)


----------



## saschakiefer (22. Februar 2015)

Hallo allerseits,

danke für's zahlreiche Erscheinen am Freitag - wie ihr gesehen habt haben wir in 2015 viel vor und ohne eure Unterstützung geht nix.

Um den Flowtrail pünktlich am 1. April öffnen zu können werden wir uns an den kommenden Samstagen zu Bauterminen um 10h am Ende des Flowtrails treffen. Die Grobarbeit wurde bereits vom Bagger erledigt - es geht also nur noch um die schönen Dinge wie Kurven shapen und Hindernisse bauen. Schubkarrenfahren hat sich dieses Jahr erledigt ;-) Swen Staub und Christopher Cornelius sind Ansprechpartner vor Ort.

Danke für eure Unterstützung!


----------



## saschakiefer (26. Februar 2015)

Denkt dran. Heute Abend gibt's wieder ne Endurotour. Treffen 18:00 am Quackbrunnen in Ottweiler!


----------



## sportfreund78 (17. März 2015)

Da noch viel zu tun ist und super Frühlingswetter herrscht gibts morgen einen spontanen Bau- und Aufräumtermin am Trail.
Treffpunkt ist um 15 Uhr an der Teerstrasse oberhalb Brombeerfeld.
Alle Zahnärzte, Blaumacher, Verheirateten, Frühlingsausflügler, Schüler...kommt vorbei und packt mit an. 
Da es schon recht lang hell ist dürfen natürlich auch die pflichtbewussten Arbeitnehmer nach ihrem Dienstschluß
noch vorbeikommen!
Dann gehts vorwärts und die Eröffnung des neuen Flowtrails rückt näher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (18. März 2015)

donnerstag,18 uhr am quakbrunnen geht es wieder los zu ner enduro-tour.
man sollte das klasse wetter nutzen......


----------



## 6TiWon (18. März 2015)

brauchten nicht bis morgen zun warten. hamn wir heut schon gemacht


----------



## saschakiefer (26. März 2015)

*Bautermin am Samtag den 28.03.2015 - Wir brauchen jeden Helfer! *

Also alle die Spaß am Flowtrail fahren haben: kommt zum finalen Bautermin am Samstag!
Es wird jede Hand gebraucht um den Trail fahrfertig zu bekommen.
Wir wollen den 1. April als Eröffnungstermin halten, aber es ist noch viel zu tun!
Vom freiräumen der Sturzräume, letztes recheln des Trails bis zum füllen von Löchern.

Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz am Altenheim. 10 Uhr 

Für alle die später kommen, ihr findet uns auf dem Trail am Arbeiten, einfach aufwärts gehen.


----------



## punki69 (26. März 2015)

...muß schaffen,sorry.


----------



## 007ike (29. März 2015)

Danke an alle die gestern da waren!
Wir haben fertig! (Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten)
Jetzt kann es rechtzeitig zum 1.April auf dem Flowtrail krachen.


----------



## sportfreund78 (29. März 2015)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder der letzten Tage:






















Dank der guten Unterstützung durch alle Generationen starten wir nun in die Ära "Flowtrail 2.0"

Es erwartet euch ein komplett überarbeiteter Flowtrail mit vielen neuen Streckenabschnitten, neuen Einbauten
und Dank dem Grundstückskauf der Stadt Ottweiler ein komplett neu gestaltetes Trailende mit einem neuen, deutlich tourenfreundlicheren
Rückweg zum Start.

Die Eröffnung erfolgt je nach Witterung ab dem 01.014.2015.
Checkt unsere Homepage und seid immer auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saschakiefer (31. März 2015)

Wir haben die letzten Wochen ziemlich viel geschuftet, um den Trail bis zur Saisoneröffnung fertig zu kriegen. Leider schient es der Wettergott für unseren Shuttletag am 4.4. nicht so gut mit uns zu meinen. Da wir nicht wollen, dass ihr am Ende alle ausseht wie der Kollege auf dem Bild, sind wir am überlegen, den Shuttletermin auf nächste Woche Montag zu legen.
Die Finale Entscheidung werden wir am Donnerstag treffen und euch hier informieren.


----------



## saschakiefer (2. April 2015)

Ihr wartet sicher schon gespannt auf unser Shuttleupdate. Wir geben dem Wetter noch ne Chance bis morgen. Im Laufe des Tages hat es sich kontinuierlich gebessert... Stay tuned!


----------



## saschakiefer (3. April 2015)

OK, Leute. Wir haben es uns nicht leicht gemacht und bis zur letzten Minute gewartet. Aber für den Spaß und um des Trailzustands Willen verschieben wir den Shuttle auf *MONTAG, 6.4.* Wir hoffen auf euer Verständnis und freuen uns auf gutes Wetter am Ostermontag. Vielleicht findet ihr ja auch noch ein paar Eier am Trail ;-)


----------



## sportfreund78 (5. April 2015)

--- Shuttle Update ---

Dank des sonnigen Wetters heute ist der Trail in Top Zustand. 
Es passt nun also alles für nen perfekten Start in die Saison 2015!

Hier schonmal ein paar Impressionen von heute Abend:













Kommt vorbei und startet mit uns in den "Flowtrail 2.0"

Shuttlebetrieb von 13 Uhr bis 18 Uhr

Vereinsmitglieder: 10 Euro
Gäste:				15 Euro


----------



## sportfreund78 (6. April 2015)

Wir hatten heute einen super schönen Start in die neue Saison am Flowtrail mit euch allen!
Super Stimmung, das ganze Bikespektrum quer Beet vor Ort und alle haben Spaß zusammen am Trail surfen -
genau so wie`s sein soll. Danke an Waldi fürs souveräne shutteln!
Hier noch ein paar Schnappschüsse:

























Wenn ihr noch Fotos habt, die wir verwenden dürfen sendet sie uns, hier oder via Facebook.

Bis bald am Trail!


----------



## sportfreund78 (8. April 2015)

*--- Donnerstag ist Biketag ---*

Seit Tagen allerbestes Bikewetter, also steht einer feinen Feierabendrunde
morgen abend nichts im Weg!

Treffpunkt: Quakbrunnen Ottweiler / Eisdiele Milano
Startzeit: 18 Uhr
Tour: ca. 20km mit sehr hohem Trailanteil, Schwieirgkeit S1
Zielgruppe: Alle die Spaß am traillastigen Biken haben 
Gemütlicher Teil: 20 Uhr Biergarten Bistro Zwinger


----------



## doc_snyder (9. April 2015)

bin dabei!


----------



## punki69 (11. April 2015)

war heute mal in kirkel mit meinem sohn,da kein wanderwetter war,hatten  freie bahn......
    
gruß punki


----------



## SwenS71 (11. April 2015)

Top!


----------



## sportfreund78 (12. April 2015)

Der hat ja ne super Bikewoche gehabt;-) 
Am Donnerstag war er ja auch schon gut dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (12. April 2015)

jup,und freitag hatte ich noch einen sturz.....


----------



## sportfreund78 (16. April 2015)

Am letzten Sonntag fand in Dabo das erste Rennen der Cannondale Enduro Tour 2015 statt. Natürlich waren wir auch mit ein paar Fahrern am start. Lest den Rennbericht auf unserer Homepage!

http://flowtrail-ottweiler.de/index.php/136-cannondale-enduro-tour-2015-rennen-in-dabo


----------



## Ochiba63 (22. April 2015)

macht ihr morgen eine tour?


----------



## sportfreund78 (22. April 2015)

Tour ist angedacht. Treffpunkt wie immer quakbrunnen 18 Uhr. 
20 Uhr Feierabendbier in der Altstadt - das Wetter meint es gut mit den Bikern grad


----------



## sportfreund78 (24. April 2015)

Sonne, Trails, Flowtrail und Biergarten...was braucht man mehr an einem Donnerstag abend?!
Danke Jens für die gelungene "Komposition" aus unserem Trail Repertoir...


----------



## saschakiefer (26. April 2015)

Leute, denkt dran, dass nächsten Samstag wieder geshuttled wird: https://www.facebook.com/events/1543475055903911/


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## SwenS71 (3. Mai 2015)

Schade warum? 

Iss klar, normalerweise mache ich auch Fotos und wenn dann schon mal ein anderer welche macht sind von mir keine dabei, typisch :-(


----------



## derJens85 (24. Mai 2015)

Morgen früh gibt es vom Skiclub Ottweiler eine Enduro Tour durch Stennweiler Wald.
TReffpunkt 10:15 am Quackbrunnen.
Umfang Ca 20 km 600-700 hm!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (25. Mai 2015)

...bin dann mal am quakbrunnen,gleich..........


----------



## Terenze (27. Mai 2015)

Habt ihr von der Stw-Wald Tour vielleicht einen GPS Track?


----------



## sportfreund78 (27. Mai 2015)

Von unseren Touren gibt es keine Tracks.
Aber da wir ja jede Woche unterwegs sind einfach mal vorbeischauen und mitfahren.


----------



## Lukas92 (29. Mai 2015)

Dem Regen getrotzt und zum Schluss kam sogar die Sonne raus heute!  Danke an das Mäh-Team


----------



## SwenS71 (30. Mai 2015)

Hai Lukas, alles für das Shuttle das heute ab 13 Uhr fährt, komm doch vorbei!


----------



## saschakiefer (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute,
im Zuge der neuen Liniengestaltung und des neuen Trailendes ist der Bereich „alter Steinbruch“ weggefallen. Er ist nicht mehr Teil des Flowtrail Ottweiler. Die Lines dort wurden rückgebaut und der Bereich wird wieder der Natur überlassen. 
*=== Also dort nicht mehr fahren! ===*
Wer schon den neugestalteten Flowtrail genießen konnte, hat sicherlich bemerkt, dass sich dort einiges getan hat und wir hoffen, dass die Freunde des alten Steinbruchs dort adäquaten Ersatz finden.

Euer FTOW Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (1. Juni 2015)

Wers noch nicht bei Facebook gesehen hat findet hier den link zu den Fotos vom Shuttletag am Samstag:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Blue-T-Pictures/704951549553068

Vielen Dank Olli für die coolen Bilder!!!


----------



## Terenze (4. Juni 2015)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Von unseren Touren gibt es keine Tracks.
> Aber da wir ja jede Woche unterwegs sind einfach mal vorbeischauen und mitfahren.


Problem ist, das ich unter der Woche leider nicht im SL bin  Sonst würde ich mich gern mal anschließen...


----------



## Mx343 (4. Juni 2015)

War heute am Flowtrail, die neue Line und die Umbauten sehen top aus. 
Einzig der Kicker im unteren Teil, der wo man über den Baumstumpf/Wurzel springt find ich jetzt nicht so gut gelöst. Bin den auch nicht gefahren, das war mir dann doch etwas zu heikel für das Tempo das ich drauf hatte.


----------



## sportfreund78 (16. Juni 2015)

*Ski- und Bike Club Ottweiler startet beim „1.Enduro des Voges du Nord“ Rennen*

Am vergangen Sonntag waren 3 Mitglieder der Flowtrail Mannschaft des Ski- und Bike Club Ottweiler bei der ersten Ausgabe des „Enduro des Voges du Nord“ Rennen in Rothbach im Elsass am Start. Das Rennen wurde vom lokalen Verein „Road Team Val de Moder“ veranstaltet und war perfekt organisiert. Gemeinsam mit Heiko Maas, Jens Spallek und Martin Halm kam noch Marco Fassbender vom RV Tempo Hirzweiler mit auf unser Rennabenteuer.
Um pünktlich zur Startnummern Ausgabe anzukommen ging es schon um 6:00 Uhr in Ottweiler los.
Die Anfahrt war uns ja bereits von unseren Vereinsausflügen nach Oberbronn bekannt, Rothbach liegt 2 Orte weiter westlich am Südrand der Nordvogesen. Vorsorglich führte uns unsere letzte Biketour in Oberbronn bereits in die Wälder um Rothbach, so daß wir wussten daß das Gelände hier ein Top Enduro Rennen versprechen würde.
In Rothbach durften wir wieder insgesamt 6 Wertungsprüfungen erleben, die zu 90 % extra für dieses Rennen angelegt wurden. Hier spürte man direkt den Enthusiasmus der veranstaltenden Enduro Biker, die eine tolle Streckenvielfalt mit technisch sehr anspruchsvollen Trails für uns vorbereitet hatten. Insgesamt waren 28 km mit etwa 1050 Höhenmetern im Rennen zu bewältigen, die Zeitmessung für die Rennwertung erfolgte dabei auf den 6 Wertungsprüfungen, die alle Downhill Charakter hatten.

So überrascht es auch nicht, daß alle aus unserem Team, bis auf Heiko, unsanften Bodenkontakt im Rennen hatten. Zum Glück gab es keine Verletzungen, jedoch musste Marco das Rennen leider nach der 2.Wertungsprüfung abbrechen, da sein Vorderrad einen Sturz nicht überstand.
Da jedoch in diesem Rennformat fast niemand gänzlich ohne Fahrfehler ins Ziel kommt, konnten wir dennoch erfreuliche Platzierungen einfahren und hatten einfach einen tollen Biketag.

17.Platz Martin Halm Rennzeit: 23:41min
67.Platz Heiko Maas Rennzeit: 26:33min
118.Platz Jens Spallek Rennzeit: 31:01min

Gewonnen hat: Lucas Bruder Rennzeit:22:05min

Nach dem Rennen gab es dann noch reichlich Möglichkeit, die verbrannten Kalorien mit elsässischer Küche wieder aufzufüllen. Abgerundet wurde der ohnehin tolle Tag dann noch mit blauem Himmel und Sonnenschein – so schön ist Mountainbiken...auch wenn man manchmal früh aufstehen muß.

Die gesamte Rangliste findet Ihr hier:
http://www.roadteamvaldemoder.com/enduro.php


----------



## Pizzaplanet (22. Juni 2015)

Ey ihr hier, ist hier einer der mit dem Ottweiler "Neulingsprojekt" am WE zu tun hat dabei?

Wollte eventuell vorbei schauen wenn mein Fuß und das Wetter es zulassen (Fuß vom Fußballtraining und Wetter ... )

Gruß Pizza


----------



## sportfreund78 (22. Juni 2015)

Hey Pizza,

natürlich hat jeder der Flowtrail Crew mit dem "Neulingsprojekt" was zu tun. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob für Samstag noch Plätze frei sind.
Du müsstest Dich mit Till in Verbindung setzen.
Kontakt und alle Infos findest Du in der Ausschreibung:
http://flowtrail-ottweiler.de/index...etail/2015/06/27/62/-/flowtrail-schnupperkurs


----------



## Pizzaplanet (22. Juni 2015)

Hab ich schon angeschrieben  
Dachte ich frag mal noch hier ob ich vielleicht auch hier noch Info bekomme. 
Wenn es diesmal nicht klappt dann komme ich halt mal so oder am nächsten Termin vorbei.


----------



## sportfreund78 (25. Juni 2015)

Top Wetter für unsere Donnerstags Tour.
Treffpunkt wie immer 18 Uhr am Quakbrunnen in der Ottweiler Altstadt.


----------



## sportfreund78 (28. Juni 2015)

*Mountainbiker des Ski & Bike Club Ottweiler nutzen Ostertalbahn*


Nachdem am vergangenen Samstag am Flowtrail Ottweiler wieder sehr viele Mountainbiker aus Nah und Fern den Shuttleservice nutzen, stand am Sonntag Vormittag, unweit des Flowtrails, erneut eine Gruppe Biker im Wald und wartete mitgenommen zu werden.



Hierbei handelte es sich um eine Gruppe Enduro Biker, die sich nicht etwa im Tag vertan hatten, sondern eben pünktlich am Sonntag Vormittag um 11:25 Uhr am Bahnsteig „Wingertsweiher“ in die Ostertal Bahn einstiegen. An den Tagen, an denen die historsiche Ostertal Bahn fährt, ergibt sich nämlich aus Ottweiler eine Biketour der besonderen Art. Gemütlich kann man das zweite Frühstück gemeinsam genießen, während die Bikes problemlos im Güterwaggon verstaut sind.



Bereits zum zweiten mal dieses Jahr konnten wir so den Dienst der gut gelaunten Mannschaft des Arbeitskreises Ostertalbahn e.V. in Anspruch nehmen, die unsere Bikes sogar kostenlos mitnimmt und für einen sehr familiären und unkomplizierten Ablauf sorgt.



Die eigentliche Mountainbike Tour beginnt dann kurz nach 12:00 Uhr in Schwarzerden, der Endstation des Zuges. Dank des guten Trailnetzes in unserer Region lässt sich ab Schwarzerden ein sehr traillastiger Rückweg nach Ottweiler genießen, genau das, was die Enduro Mountainbiker suchen. Nach einer kurzen Passage über Feldwege nach Freisen geht es auch schon durch die „grüne Hölle“ Freisen. Abwechslungsreiche Abfahrten wechseln mit Anstiegen bis auf den 585m hohen Füsselberg. Nachdem die Freisener Trails „abgesurft“ sind, geht es über Reitscheid weiter Richtung „Metzenberg“ und kurzweilig weiter nach St.Wendel.



Bei mediterranem Wetter ist natürlich ein „Einkehrschwung“ in der City unumgänglich. So gestärkt schaffen wir dann auch die letzte Etappe zurück nach Ottweiler und tüfteln gedanklich schon an der nächsten Tour ab Schwarzerden, wenn die Ostertalbahn wieder fährt...









www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de

www.ostertalbahn.homepage.t-online.de/


----------



## saschakiefer (30. Juni 2015)

*Build and BBQ*

Am *Samstag (4.7.) findet ab 10:00* ein außerordentlicher Bautermin statt, da wir ein paar Umbauten am unteren Eingang vornehmen müssen.
Für's leibliche Wohl wird natürlich auch gesorgt. Nach getaner Arbeit gibt es lecker Grillgut und Getränke. Treffpunkt ist das *untere Eingangsportal am Trailende*.

Folgende Arbeiten stehen an:
Eingansportal mit kleinem North Shore bauen. Wer ein paar Pinsel zum beschriften der Holzbohlen hat bitte mitbringen. Farbe besorgen wir. 

Trail vom neuen Eingangsportal zur Infotalel anlegen. Gebraucht werden Rechen, Hacke und Schaufel. 

Trail von Infotafel zum alten Rückweg an der Wiese neben Fichtenwald anlegen. 
Freischneider, Rechen und Kettensäge sind hier hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derJens85 (2. Juli 2015)

Die Sonne genießen und den Tag auf Singletrails ausklingen lassen.







Biketreff des Ski- & Bikeclub Ottweiler:
Heute Treffpunkt 18:30 am Quackbrunnen vor der Eisdiele In Ottweiler.
Tourumfang: 25 km, 500-600hm mit hohem Singletrailanteil.
Im Anschluss an die Tour folgt die Einkehr zum Feierabendbier!



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## punki69 (2. Juli 2015)

....ist mir zu warm,gehe lieber arbeiten......grins.
euch viel spaß!
gruß punki
ps.:nächsten 3 wochen kann ich dann mitbiken....


----------



## sportfreund78 (2. Juli 2015)

Packt mal ein kleines Handtuch und ne Badehose ins Gepäck, evtl ergibt sich noch ne Abkühlung zwischen den Trails...


----------



## christoph101083 (3. Juli 2015)

Diese Woche denk schaffe ich es auch mal wieder um mit zu biken


----------



## sportfreund78 (4. Juli 2015)

Impressionen vom "Build & Barbecue" heute:


----------



## saschakiefer (4. Juli 2015)

Hier findet ihr den Bericht zum heutigen Bautag und den Neuerungen
http://www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de/i...flowtrail-vom-unteren-parkplatz-abgeschlossen


----------



## saschakiefer (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute, am *25. Juli *findet wieder unser
*Sommerfest am Flowtrail *
statt. Alle Details zum Event findet ihr hier: https://www.facebook.com/events/456278537877870/
Wäre cool, wenn viele von euch den Weg zu uns finden!


----------



## sportfreund78 (20. Juli 2015)

*"Flowtrailer 2.0" pünktlich zum Sommerfest einsatzbereit*

Nachdem wir mit dem Projekt "Flowtrail 2.0" bereits mit einem deutlich erweiterten Streckenspektrum am Flowtrail Ottweiler
in die Saison 2015 gestartet sind, haben wir nun auch unsere Shuttlekapazität mehr als verdoppelt.
Dank einer Sach- und Arbeitsspende der Zimmerei Crea GmbH aus Ottweiler und Firma Peter Klär aus Bliesen,
können wir nun pünktlich zum Sommerfest *17 Bikes* mit unserem Anhänger transportieren.
Wir wollen so den stetig steigenden Teilnehmerzahlen an unseren Shuttletagen Rechnung tragen, und werden zu den Stosszeiten
mit 2 Kleinbussen den Shuttlebetrieb intensivieren.
Kommt einfach vorbei am 25.07. ab 13 Uhr und seid die ersten, die ihre Flowtrail Boliden im neuen Shuttle einrasten...


----------



## sportfreund78 (24. Juli 2015)

Super Start ins Bikewochenende

Bei Top Bedingungen ist heute um 15 Uhr die *DIMB Aktiv Tour* der *IG Saar* und des *Ski & Bike Club Ottweiler* gestartet.
Wir hatten jede Menge Spaß auf den Trails in der Region rund um den Bostalsee und nach 30 km war dann die Kombination aus
Biken und Baden einfach nur Klasse.
Wir haben dann noch gemütlich gegrillt und haben die Energiespeicher für die nächste Tour morgen früh gefüllt!
Anschließend gehts dann morgen mittag pünktlich um 13 Uhr zum Sommerfest am Flowtrail!
Der Regen über Nacht kommt für den Trail genau richtig und wir werden morgen Top Bedingungen haben!
Die Schauer werden sich gegen Mittag verabschieden und die vorhergesagte Abkühlung auf knapp 20 Grad 
ist für den Shuttle Nachmittag ideal...bis dann

Bildabmessungen geändert auf 90 % seiner Originalabmessungen [550 x 411]















Bildabmessungen geändert auf 90 % seiner Originalabmessungen [550 x 411]



Bildabmessungen geändert auf 90 % seiner Originalabmessungen [550 x 411]






Bildabmessungen geändert auf 90 % seiner Originalabmessungen [550 x 411]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (25. Juli 2015)

Tag 2 der DIMB Aktiv Tour in Ottweiler

Wie erwartet bei echtem Mountainbike Wetter starteten die unerschrockenen Biker bei fast herbstlichen Bedingungen am Morgen in die Trails rund um Ottweiler. Bereits im ersten Anstieg wurde Betriebstemperatur erreicht und die Schauer konnten unser Vorhaben nicht bremsen, das Destilat der besten Trails rund um Ottweiler zu verkosten.
Nach vielseitigen 28 km kamen wir pünktlich um 13 Uhr zum Sommerfest am Flowtrail. Das Wetter zeigte sich dann auch wieder von seiner trockenen Seite und so konnten wir einen tollen Nachmittag am Flowtrail verbringen und hatten einen sehr erfüllten Biketag in Ottweiler. Zur Belohnung genehmigten wir uns dann ein gemeinsames Abendessen im " Cafe le Journal" in St.Wendel und nahmen noch ein paar isotonische Getränke zu uns...


----------



## christoph101083 (14. August 2015)

Hallo findet am Wochenende eine kleine Tour statt????


----------



## derJens85 (15. August 2015)

Hallo, 
An diesem Wochenende ist keine Tour geplant!
Am nächsten Donnerstag ist wieder Biketreff, um 18:30 am quackbrunnen! Schau doch dort mal vorbei!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## christoph101083 (16. August 2015)

Hallo Jens 
beim biketreff war ich doch auch schon dabei aber denk das ich am Donnerstag wieder mitfahren!


----------



## sportfreund78 (18. September 2015)

*Trailtour ins UNESCO Welterbe „Mittelrheintal“*


Am *Samstag,26.09.2015* habt Ihr die Chance am Ende eines super Bikesommers nochmal
ein Top Revier kennenzulernen: *Boppard*
Wir unternehmen eine Enduro Trailtour rund um Boppard am Rhein.
Das besondere an Boppard ist die Lage am Rand des Hunsrücks, die bis hinunter zum Rheinufer einen Höhenunterschied bis zu 400m bietet. Es gibt zahlreiche naturbelassene und teilweise alpine Trails auf steinigem Untergrund. Auf den meist technischen Trails gibt es dazu noch atemberaubende Ausblicke auf den Rhein und man fühlt sich teilweise wie am Gardasee wenn hinter der steinigen Spitzkehre im Tal das Wasser klitzert.

Auf unserer Trailtour kommt habt ihr auch genügend Gelegenheit das Panorama zu genießen, denn wir werden an diesem Tag nicht alle Höhenmeter aus eigener Kraft bewältigen, sondern nutzen die Hunsrückbahn, den Sessellift und die Rheinfähre um die besten Trails zu erreichen.
Da uns alle Trails wieder in den Stadtkern von Boppard zurückführen, wird es auch öfters einen Einkehrschwung an der Eisdiele geben und wir wollen den ganzen Tag entspannt mit Trailssurfen verbringen.



Tourumfang: ca. 40 km, ca. 1.000 Höhenmeter aus eigener Kraft,
				  ca. 3.000 Höhenmeter Abfahrt

Schwierigkeit: meistens S2, Einzelstellen bis S4

Treffpunkt: 8:30 Uhr Weylplatz Ottweiler
				ca. 10:15 Parkplatz Bahnhof Boppard/Buchholz

Rückkehr: ca. 18:30 Uhr Weylplatz Ottweiler

Kosten: Teilnahme für DIMB und Vereinsmitglieder kostenlos
		   Nichtmitglieder 5,- Euro

Für Bahnen und Fähre fallen ca. 15 Euro/Person an.

Anreise in Fahrgemeinschaften ab Ottweiler

Ausrüstung: endurotaugliches MTB, Helm, Protektoren empfohlen

Jeder Teilnehmer verpflichtet sich zur Einhaltung der DIMB Trailrules.

Versicherung ist Sache der Teilnehmer!

Guides: Jens Spallek, Martin Halm


Verbindliche Anmeldung per email unter Angabe von Name, Adresse und Handynummer an:
[email protected] bis spätestens *22.09.2015* !

Bei schlechtem Wetter wird die Tour entweder auf Sonntag 27.09.2015 verschoben oder abgesagt.
Wetterentscheidung Donnerstag, 24.09.2015 (email im Falle einer Verschiebung oder Absage)


----------



## sportfreund78 (18. September 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (18. September 2015)

Die Tour nach Boppard hört sich gut an...


----------



## sportfreund78 (20. September 2015)

Ein dickes Dankenschön nochmal an den Fahrradladen Rammstein, Norco Bicycles und allen Helfern!
Bei bestem Bikewetter wurden die neuen Bikes artgerecht auf dem Flowtrail bewegt und es war einfach ein super Tag!


----------



## punki69 (20. September 2015)

war eine sehr geile veranstaltung mit mords spaß,danke an den an das gesamte team.


----------



## derJens85 (29. September 2015)

*Trailtour ins Nahetal*

Am kommenden Samstag, 03.10.2015 habt Ihr die Chance den Bikesommer bei einer Trailtour rund um Bad Münster am Stein ausklingen zu lassen

Wir haben für die Tour nochmals ein Super (Bike-)Revier mit teils alpinem Charakter, sowohl vom Untergrund als auch vom Panorama her, ausgesucht.






Tourumfang: ca. 30 km, ca. 1000 Höhenmeter.

Schwierigkeit: meistens S2, Einzelstellen bis S3

Treffpunkt: 8:30 Uhr Bahnhof Ottweiler
ca. 10:30 Bahnhof Bad Münster am Stein

Rückkehr: 17:45 am Bahnhof Ottweiler (16:31 ab Bad Münster am Stein)

Kosten: 
Teilnahme für DIMB und Vereinsmitglieder: 10 € für das Bahnticket
Nichtmitglieder: 15,- Euro

Ausrüstung: endurotaugliches MTB, Helm, Protektoren empfohlen

Jeder Teilnehmer verpflichtet sich zur Einhaltung der DIMB Trailrules.

Versicherung ist Sache der Teilnehmer!

Guides: Jens Spallek, Martin Halm

Verbindliche Anmeldung per email unter Angabe von Name, Adresse und Handynummer an:
[email protected] bis spätestens 01.10.2015 !

Bei schlechtem Wetter wird die Tour entweder verschoben oder abgesagt.
Wetterentscheidung Freitag, 02.10.2015 (email im Falle einer Verschiebung oder Absage)


----------



## sportfreund78 (1. Oktober 2015)

Hier mal ein kleiner Rückblick auf unsere Boppard Tour:























Ein perfekter Biketag an dem wir die ganze Bandbreite der Transportmittel genutzt haben um am Ende des Tages doch
72km feinste Trails und 2.300 Höhenmeter auf dem Tacho zu haben.
Am Ende des Sesselliftes gabs dann noch ne private Showeinlage von Amir Kabbani...

So kann der Bikeherbst weitergehen!


----------



## sportfreund78 (4. Oktober 2015)

*Perfektes Spätsommerwetter bei unserer Trailtour in Bad Münster*

Am Samstag morgen starteten wir um 9:15 Uhr gemütlich mit dem Rheinlandpfalz Ticket per Bahn zu unserer Trailtour nach Bad Münster. Eine gute Stunde später waren wir am Treffpunkt in Bad Münster und die Sonne hatte den Rothenfels schon fest im Griff und sorgte für ein tolles Panorama beim Bikecheck.
Gleich zu Beginn nutzten wir eine der letzten handbetriebenen Flussfähren in Deutschland um die Nahe zu überqueren und unser morgendliches Bikerevier rund um „Gans“ und „Rheingrafenstein“ zu erreichen. Schnell war bei den Uphills Betriebstemperatur erreicht und so kam mit dem Wetter, dem Panorama und dem felsigen Untergund auch schnell Urlaubsstimmung auf. Sind wir wirklich nur eine Zugstunde von zu Hause?!
Flowig lange Trails wechseln mit technischen Passagen und wir kommen nach der Hälfte unserer Tour wieder unten am Nahe Ufer an. Nun geht’s zum erstenmal hoch zum Rothenfels, der höchsten Außeralpinen Felswand in Deutschland.
Der Uphill hat durchaus alpinen Charakter und so machen wir oben angekommen erstmal eine Pause um die Energiespeicher wieder zu füllen.
Am Nachmittag widmen wir uns dann den Trails an den Flanken des Rothenfels
und beenden unseren Trailspaß erst nach etlichen guten Trails, nach 32km und immerhin 1.300 Höhenmetern, stilgerecht in der Eisdiele.
Gut gelaunt und voller schöner Eindrücke nehmen wir am Nachmittag den Zug zurück nach Ottweiler und sehen in der Abendsonne noch etliche Felsen und Trails im Nahetal an unserem Zugfenster vorbeiziehen. Hier gibt es sicher noch vieles zu erkunden...bis zum nächsten Mal!

Bildabmessungen geändert auf 90 % seiner Originalabmessungen [550 x 411]



Bildabmessungen geändert auf 90 % seiner Originalabmessungen [550 x 411]









Bildabmessungen geändert auf 90 % seiner Originalabmessungen [550 x 411]









Bildabmessungen geändert auf 90 % seiner Originalabmessungen [550 x 411]



Bildabmessungen geändert auf 90 % seiner Originalabmessungen [550 x 411]



Bildabmessungen geändert auf 90 % seiner Originalabmessungen [550 x 411]


----------



## punki69 (4. Oktober 2015)

war ne geile ausfahrt und suuuper wetter.....


----------



## punki69 (9. Oktober 2015)

für kurzentschlossene,
wir fahren heute(09.10.)um 14 uhr aus ottweiler vom quakbrunnen los,
rafft euch auf,das wetter bleibt nicht ewig scheeeen,
gruß punki


----------



## christoph101083 (30. Oktober 2015)

Hi wer fährt morgen die Nachtfahrt denn mit?


----------



## punki69 (30. Oktober 2015)

....bin in der vulkaneifel und dann am schlacko,...also nein.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (1. November 2015)

*Tolle Stimmung am Freitag bei der „Ride Night“*



Am Freitag Abend war es soweit – der Ski & Bike Club Ottweiler lud alle Freeridebegeisterten zur „Ride Night“ in die „Stummsche Reithalle“ nach Neunkirchen ein.

Bei dem herbstlichen Wetter ließen sich etwa 100 Gäste auf die kommende Schneesportsaison

einstimmen.

Zu Beginn gab es mit dem neuen Flowtrail Film nochmal einen Rückblick in die vergangene Bikesaison am Flowtrail Ottweiler, wo die Saison 2015 morgen zu Ende geht.

Im Anschluß entführten uns Matthias Haunholder und Matthias Mayr in eine der abgelegensten Regionen die man sich für ein Skiabenteuer vorstellen kann. Sie präsentierten ihren Film „Onekotan - the lost island“, der eine beeindruckende Expedition zu einem einsamen, noch nie mit Ski befahrenen Gipfel.

Nach diesen atemberaubenden Bildern gab es bei bester Verpflegung durch die Crew des Ski&Bike Club Ottweiler eine gemütliche Talkrunde mit den Filmakteuren.

Reichlich Preise wurden bei der Tombola auch noch verlost und so konnten sich einige Gäste sogar über ein paar Skipässe für das schweizer Skigebiet Disentis freuen.

Anschließend gab es noch Einblicke in den Film *"Shades of winter - BETWEEN"* bevor dann der Abend gemütlich beim Speis und Trank ausklang und die Gedanken in Richtung der nächsten Ausfahrten schweiften.

Wenn Ihr jetzt auch Lust aufs Skifahren bekommen habt, egal ob Einsteiger, Plaisirskifahrer oder Freerider, dann checkt das reichhaltige und attraktive Fahrtenprogramm unter:

www.skiclub-ottweiler.de

Von der Tagestour in die Vogesen bis hin zur Skifreizeit am Arlberg ist alles zu finden!

Bis bald im Schnee!


----------



## sportfreund78 (11. Januar 2016)

*Ein Frohes Neues Jahr allen begeisterten Mountainbikern!!!*

Auch am Flowtrail ist die Vorbereitung für die Saison 2016 schon in vollem Gange.
Am Samstag gab es ein erstes Treffen zu neuen Bauprojekten. Wer sich auf dem laufenden halten will einfach
die Homepage im Auge behalten, die weiteren Termine seht ihr auch immer in der Übersicht.

Aktuell gibt es auch eine Nutzerumfrage an der ihr euch hier beteiligen könnt:

http://flowtrail-ottweiler.de/nutzerumfrage/


----------



## sportfreund78 (11. März 2016)

Am Samstag 12.03.2016 wird der Flowtrail langsam aus dem Winterschlaf geweckt.
Über Winter hat sich viel getan und das Bauteam ist unermüdlich unterwegs um erneut mit neuen Streckenabschnitten
in die neue Saison zu starten. Wer Lust hat hier zu unterstützen und ein paar Einblicke gewinnen möchte ist herzlich willkommen.
Der Wetterbericht verheißt bestes Frühlingswetter.

Los gehts um 10 Uhr am Sportplatz Steinbach.

Schaut doch einfach mal vorbei. Für Speis und Trank ist gesorgt...

https://www.facebook.com/events/460362667488546/


----------



## sportfreund78 (15. März 2016)

*Donnerstagstour *





Nachdem das Wetter nun wieder mehr ans Biken als ans Skifahren denken lässt laden wir euch wieder zur "Donnerstagstour" des Ski & Bike Club Ottweiler ein.
Wir treffen uns um *18 Uhr* am *Quakbrunnen* in der *Ottweiler* Altstadt.
Wer mit dem Auto kommt am besten den Parkplatz "Weylplatz" ansteuern.

Auf dem Programm steht diesen Donnerstag eine Tour ins Ostertal. Wir werden auf ca. 25km und 800hm die schönsten Enduro Trails abgrasen und etwa gegen 20:45 Uhr wieder zurück sein. Die erste Stunde wird es noch hell sein, danach benötigt ihr zwingend eine gute Beleuchtung.

Anmeldungen oder Fragen:
Martin 0171/7154924


----------



## punki69 (16. März 2016)

...kann erst am 24.03.wieder mitfahren,snief....


----------



## punki69 (3. April 2016)

....ein super start in die saison vom ottweiler flowtrail 2016.wetter hat super mitgespielt,strecke war super präpariert und essen plus trinken gab es auch noch zum feierabend......

...meinem sohnemann hat es auch super gefallen,hat allerdings gegen ende seine kurbel geschrottet,....flieg nicht so hoch mein kleiner freund.....,mit nem hardtail,grins.
gruß punki


----------



## punki69 (16. Juni 2016)

*1.Enduro Trainingsfahrt Ostertal*
Veröffentlich am 22. Mai 2016  von Philipp

Enduro Fans aufgepasst! Am 9.07.2016 veranstalten wir rund um den Flowtrail Ottweiler die erste „Enduro Trainingsfahrt“. Was erwartet euch? Wir werden mit maximal 30 gut gelaunten Mountainbikern und Mountainbikerinnen eine gemütliche Enduro Tour rund um den Flowtrail genießen.





Damit das Ganze auch einer Enduro Trainingsfahrt gerecht wird, werden wir 4
Streckenabschnitte mit einer Zeitmessung ausstatten. Wir werden jeweils mit der gesamten Gruppe zu den einzelnen Startpunkten radeln. Die Zeitmessung wird dann vor Ort installiert und es kann anschließend jeder einzeln die Strecke fahren. Wenn der und die letzte unten angekommen sind, geht es gemeinsam weiter zum nächsten Trail. Wenn Ihr uns, wenn Ihr im jeweiligen Ziel seid, ein wenig unter die Arme greift und mithelft, können wir sicherlich die Wartezeiten minimieren und in den Flow finden! In diesem Modus wird jeweils an Start und Ziel auch genügend Zeit fürs gemeinsame Fachsimpeln, Essen und Entspannen sein. Es wird also keine zügige Tour Veranstaltung, sondern wir werden den Tag gemeinsam im Wald verbringen und der Fokus liegt auf einem gemeinschaftlichen Bikeerlebnis und 4 schönen Enduro Trails.

Der Umfang der Tour liegt bei ca. 20 km und 700 Höhenmetern.
Ihr benötigt folgende Ausrüstung:
Knieschoner, Handschuhe, Rückenprotektor oder Rucksack mit Protektor, Integralhelm,
funktionsfähiges endurotaugliches Mountainbike, Tourverpflegung.
Wer nicht die ganze Tour mit Integralhelm fahren möchte, kann die Überführungsetappen mit einem normalem Helm absolvieren.

Helmpflicht besteht während der ganzen Tour!

Jeder Teilnehmer verpflichtet sich zur Einhaltung der DIMB Trailrules.
Teilnahme auf eigene Gefahr! Versicherung ist Sache der Teilnehmer.

*Treffpunkt:* 10 Uhr Parkplatz am Sportplatz in Steinbach
*Teilnahmegebühr:* Vereinsmitglieder 15,- €
Nichtmitglieder 20,- €

*Anmeldung:* verbindlich per email bis zum 26.06.2016 unter Angabe
von Adresse und Telefonnummer an:
[email protected]
Die Teilnehmerzahl ist auf max. 30 Personen begrenzt!

Wir werden um ca. 15:30 Uhr zurück sein und den Tag gemütlich ausklingen lassen.
Isotonische Flaschengetränke und ein Grill für mitgebrachte Après Bike Leckereien werden am Parkplatz auf uns warten…


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Juni 2016)

Schade ein Samstag, da muss ich passen!


----------



## Titanbein1302 (16. Juni 2016)

Passe 

Da einen Tag später erbeskopfmarathon ist.
Sonst gibt's haue von der Führung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grumpyflippy (13. Oktober 2016)

Ist am Samstag (15.10.16) noch jemand beim Shuttletag in Ottweiler dabei?


----------



## punki69 (13. Oktober 2016)

aber natürlich!!!!!


----------



## punki69 (13. Oktober 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/events/513917555454446/


----------



## Titanbein1302 (13. Oktober 2016)

ach gott, lebt ottweiler auch noch?
freut mich.

die i-net seite wird wohl nicht mehr aktualisiert, seit dem 13.07. ??????


----------



## punki69 (13. Oktober 2016)

...das läuft wohl alles über facebook....die seite vom ottweiler flowtrail


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Oktober 2016)

Und als nicht Facebook er sieht man genau null!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (14. Oktober 2016)

..ich geb es mal weiter delphi.ansonsten geht wohl auch viel über whats up,was ich nicht nutze.versuche nächste saison hier mal die shuttles reinzuposten,gruß punki


----------



## punki69 (14. Oktober 2016)

...ach ja,auf den facebook-link kommst du auch so,einfach draufklicken....


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Oktober 2016)

Genau und sehen tu ich dann nix.... werde aufgefordert mich zu verbinden.... Lehnt man das ab sieht man keine posts... 
Und ein Konto anlegen bei gesichtsbuch never ever....


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Oktober 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> ...Und ein Konto anlegen bei gesichtsbuch never ever....



WORD!

Ein Hoch auf das gute alte IBC MTB-News-Forum !!!


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Oktober 2016)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> WORD!
> 
> Ein Hoch auf das gute alte IBC MTB-News-Forum !!!


Leider leiden die Foren unter gesichtsbuch und whattesappes...

Und Firmen/Vereine die keine normale HP pfegen, nehmen viele Kunden nicht ernst....  Oder wollen deren Kohle nicht...


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Oktober 2016)

Jo so sieht es aus. "Oldschool-Denken" ist heutzutage nicht mehr. 
Du bekommst immer öfter suggeriert, dass ohne FB nichts mehr geht.

...ein D3pp, wer drauf reinfällt... ￼


----------



## punki69 (19. Oktober 2016)

donnerstag,18 uhr am quakbrunnen in ottweiler,endurotour von den flowtrailern


----------



## punki69 (31. Oktober 2016)

VORANKÜNDIGUNG!!!!!...am 10.12.2016 machen die OTTWEILE FLOWTRAILER wieder eine nikolaustour und der trail ist teilweise offen zum biken,nähere infos folgen.......


----------



## punki69 (2. November 2016)

...und noch eine zugabe,die saison ist verlängert,am12.11.findet ab 13 uhr noch einmal ein shuttle-tag statt!!!!...


----------



## derJens85 (23. November 2016)

Auch dieses Jahr wird es am* 10.12.2016* eine Nikolaustour rund um den Flowtrail geben.

Dank engagierter Guides können wir dieses Jahr drei verschiedene Leistungsklassen anbieten.
Es findet sich also für jeden Bikegeschmack die passende Tour.
Spätestens beim Glühwein treffen sich alle Gruppen wieder am Flowtrail, um gemeinsam in den gemütlichen Teil über zu gehen.

Alle Touren sind gemischte Touren (Mädels und Jungs gemeinsam am Start) und starten am Sportplatz Steinbach / Flowtrail Ottweiler
*Abfahrtszeit: 14 Uhr.*

*Parallel zu den Touren wird es am Flowtrail auch ein Angebot für die Gravity Fraktion geben und je nach Wetterlage Teile des Flowtrails geöffnet sein.*

Mehr Infos findet Ihr unter:
www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de/2016/11/23/ho-ho-ho-es-ist-gar-nicht-mehr-so-lang-bis-zu-unserer-nikolaustour/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (23. November 2016)

Lohnt sich eine längere Anfahrt mit dem Enduro?


----------



## derJens85 (23. November 2016)

Klar. Dann ist die Santa rockt Gruppe genau dein Ding!


----------



## McFirehead (20. April 2017)

Hallo Leute,

Ich wollte heute oder morgen auf den Flowtrail. Nun ist leider die Ampel auf der Website außer Funktion.
Hat der Flowtrail schon auf?
Es hat ja Verzögerungen wegen der Freigabe gegeben.

Danke für eure Antwort


----------



## Titanbein1302 (20. April 2017)

Am Sonntag war er noch zu, obwohl einige gefahren sind....
Hängt oben ein Schild, dass er noch gesperrt ist.


----------



## McFirehead (20. April 2017)

OKay, danke


----------



## Mx343 (21. April 2017)

ups falscher Thread


----------



## derJens85 (16. Mai 2017)

Der Flowtrail Ottweiler hat eine neue Heimat gefunden und ist seit 13. Mai wieder geöffnet.
Mit dem RV Tempo Hirzweiler wir eine neue solide Heimat für den Flowtrail finden.

Am kommenden Samstag, 20.05. wird dies mit einem Shuttleopening gefeiert.






Shuttle läuft von 13:00 - 18:00 Uhr
Preise wie gehabt:
Mitglieder 10,00 Euro
Nichtmitglieder: 15,00 Euro
Einzelfahrten: 2,00 Euro

Zur besseren Planung wäre es super wenn ihr euch bei Facebook (falls vorhanden) zur Veranstaltung anmeldet.
*https://www.facebook.com/events/301175233640656/ *


----------



## McFirehead (19. Mai 2017)

Hey Leute,

steht der Shuttletermin noch für morgen?
Das Wetter sieht ja nicht so toll aus.

Grüße

McFirehead


----------



## grumpyflippy (20. Mai 2017)

das wetter is doch der hammer ... ich hoffe mal das der noch steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (25. Juni 2017)

Weiß jemand wer gestern am Flowtrail Fotos gemacht hat?


----------



## derJens85 (1. August 2017)




----------



## Dämon__ (1. August 2017)

Da bin ich dabei


----------



## lord_wicked (20. März 2018)

Ist schon bekannt wann der Trail wieder geöffnet wird?


----------



## sportfreund78 (20. März 2018)

lord_wicked schrieb:


> Ist schon bekannt wann der Trail wieder geöffnet wird?



Wir starten am 31.3.2018 mit einem Shuttletag in die Flowtrailsaison 2018!

Details folgen auf Facebook...


----------



## sportfreund78 (20. März 2018)

lord_wicked schrieb:


> Ist schon bekannt wann der Trail wieder geöffnet wird?



Wir starten am 31.3.2018 mit einem Shuttletag in die Flowtrailsaison 2018!

Details folgen auf Facebook...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nameless1985 (24. Juli 2018)

Servus in die Runde. Ich war letzte Woche mit einem Kumpel auf dem Flowtrail unterwegs, wir haben da aber recht schnell festgestellt, um den Trail wirklich Nutzen zu können fehlt es an der erforderlichen Technik. Hauptsächlich fahren wir nur Naturtrails auf denen es bisher nicht wirklich nötig war sich mit Sprungtechnik zu beschäftigen. Wir sind aktuell auch auf der Suche nach einem Techniktraining um unser können zu verbessern. Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage, gibt es einen Anbieter der solche Trainings auf dem Flowtrail anbietet?


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Juli 2018)

Meines Wissens nicht,wo kommst du den her?
Am besten lässt du dir das von einem Kumpel zeigen der es kann, der zieht dich dann auch mit dem richtigen Speed über die Sprünge!
Vor allem musst du es wollen und auch durchziehen sonst geht es in die Hose.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Nameless1985 (24. Juli 2018)

Da wären wir auch schon beim nächsten Problem der MTB begeisterte Bekanntenkreis umfasst genau 2 leute. Den Gedanken hatten wir als wir dort waren aber auch schon, wir waren aber alleine auf der Strecke. Kann ich mich den risikolos als Pfälzer outen im Saarlandforum


----------



## grumpyflippy (24. Juli 2018)

Klar ;-)


----------



## Nameless1985 (24. Juli 2018)

Na dann, ich komme aus Rodalben was den meisten die auf dem Mountainbiken ihre Freizeit verbringen etwas sagen dürfte


----------



## phoenicks (25. Juli 2018)

Grüzi namenloser,
probier mal Bikepark Trippstadt, der bietet von einfachen Einsteigerhügeln bis do-or-die-Kanten viele Möglichkeiten. & dort werden von Mountainbike-Trifelsland(.de) auch Kurse angeboten. (guckst Du da ab Min. 13:25:
https://swrmediathek.de/player.htm?show=8310be40-8b2a-11e8-9432-005056a12b4c)

Weiter sehr zu empfehlen sind Pascal's Enduro-/Parktrainings von active-bikes(.de), oder auch neu & Einsteigerfreundlich der Trailpark Erbeskopf (weiter weg, dafür mit Lift). Zumindest auf den Kamelbuckeln am Pistenende kannste dich schön an die Materie rantasten.
Gruß,
fullyuli


----------



## Nameless1985 (25. Juli 2018)

Servus danke für die Antwort die Anbieter hatte ich auch schon auf dem Schirm. Trippstadt ist von mir quasi ein katzensprung leider hörte ich in Sachen anfängerfreundlich genau das Gegenteil. Ich denke am besten ich telefonier mal noch die Anbieter durch. Das größte Problem denke ich das der MTB Bekanntenkreis keinen fortgeschrittenen Fahrer hat mit den richtigen Tipps zu Bewegung und Gewichtsverlagetung wäre das ganze denke ich kein Problem.


----------



## phoenicks (25. Juli 2018)

Mhhh...
hört sich lösbar an.
Gibt's in / um PS rum keine Feierabendrunden? Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass Ihr im Raum Rodalben die einzigen Geländeradler mit bisje Anspruch für 'mehr' seid...!? (wheelsports weselberg evtl mal antexten?) 
Falls es Dir von der Anreise her nicht zu weit ist - komm doch einfach mal dienstagabends bei der Feierabendrunde in Einöd mit, Start 19oo Dorfplatz.
Ähnliches gibt's m. Ws. auch in OTW, nur Donnerstags.


----------



## Nameless1985 (25. Juli 2018)

So ich war ja nicht untätig und hab mal enduro 2 bei Activ Bikes gebucht. Hier gibt's bestimmt was nur irgendwie anscheinend nicht wirklich organisiert. Wheelsports diese Rennfahrer bei denen ich meine Räder kaufe und die mir normal mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen haben MTB xpert empfohlen das ist mir vom Ablauf der Kurse aber zu "brav". Was mir noch eingefallen wäre, wären die Pfalz Biker aber da geht's eher Richtung NW. Ich denke das mit Einöd halte ich mal im Hinterkopf und danke für die Einladung. Ich würde mich kurz per PN bei dir ankündigen. Das gleiche gilt falls du mal Lust hast hier in Rodalben zu fahren du bist eingeladen.


----------



## phoenicks (25. Juli 2018)

ahh - btw - diesen Samstag ist Shuttletag, d. h. da wird einiges los sein aufm flowtrail. 
also gucken u fachsimpeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nameless1985 (25. Juli 2018)

Ja das klappt leider bei mir nicht.


----------



## de-el (19. August 2018)

Nameless1985 schrieb:


> Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage, gibt es einen Anbieter der solche Trainings auf dem Flowtrail anbietet?



Servus,
Soweit ich weiß bietet der Besitzer von aktivbike (einöd) fahrtechnik Kurse an was hier im Umkreis ist. Ansonsten ist glaube ich der Leo Kast eine gute Empfehlung der meines Wissens Kurse auf dem flowtrail stromberg anbietet. Was eh mehr flowe hat als ottweiler. ;-)
Gruß stady


----------



## de-el (19. August 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOSdoHlgRGLXQNt1j9nesGywRMGPqDnWe

hier mal ein link vom youtube kanal ,bei interesse einfach mal anschreiben


----------



## euro910 (25. Mai 2021)

Servus,
gibts nen neueren Thread zum Flowtrail in Ottweiler?

hätte ne Frage, eignet sich die einfache Strecke um die mitm Singletrailer zu befahren ?
Dann würden Junior (5) und ich wohl Donnerstag oder Freitag (falls es irgendwann mal wieder mit regnen aufhört) mal in Angriff nehmen






mfg
STefan


----------



## s3pp3l (26. Mai 2021)

euro910 schrieb:


> hätte ne Frage, eignet sich die einfache Strecke um die mitm Singletrailer zu befahren ?


Du würdest den Flowtrail mit Kind im Anhänger fahren?

Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass man den so fahren kann.


----------



## 88ONE (27. Mai 2021)

… ich fahre dort zwar auch mit meinen XC HT runter, aber mit nem Kinderanhänger und Passagier wird das nichts… da hätte Keiner von euch beiden Spaß.


----------



## euro910 (27. Mai 2021)

ok, Danke Euch beiden für die EInschätzung
die blaue Linie sah auf Youtube ganz passend aus, ich schau es mir auf ner Runde ohne Anhänger mal an und entscheide dann.
Hier bei uns in Perl (Meeswald und Dolinenweg) geht soweit alles mit dem Singletrailer   
mfg Stefan


----------



## CarbonClemens (28. Mai 2021)

euro910 schrieb:


> Servus,
> gibts nen neueren Thread zum Flowtrail in Ottweiler?
> 
> hätte ne Frage, eignet sich die einfache Strecke um die mitm Singletrailer zu befahren ?
> ...



Respekt, das traue ich mich nicht 

Ist das kein Problem auf schmalen Wegen, wo es seitlich auch mal abwärts geht?


----------



## 007ike (28. Mai 2021)

euro910 schrieb:


> ok, Danke Euch beiden für die EInschätzung
> die blaue Linie sah auf Youtube ganz passend aus, ich schau es mir auf ner Runde ohne Anhänger mal an und entscheide dann.
> Hier bei uns in Perl (Meeswald und Dolinenweg) geht soweit alles mit dem Singletrailer
> mfg Stefan


Denke das ist die beste Lösung.
Da jeder das unterschiedlich einschätzt und du das Ding fährst machst du so nix falsch.
Ich kann mir die blaue Linie auch mit dem Single Trailer vorstellen. Allerdings ist mein Passagier noch deutlich jünger und da meide ich zu wurzelige Trails, denn die zwingen einfach zum langsam fahren und dann fehlt der Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfkoloss (28. Mai 2021)

Aktuell ist der Trail wegen Regen bzw. Schäden durch befahren bei Regen gesperrt.


----------



## euro910 (28. Mai 2021)

nachdem wir hier bei uns gestern durch den Wald sind, hab ich die Tour nach Ottweiler auch sein lassen.
Dachte mir schon das da ein regenfreier Tag nicht geholfen hat, auch nur im Ansatz was zu trocknen.
Wird morgen wieder ne schöne Fangopackung in Borg geben  

achja wegen wegrutschen, das Teil fährt die Spur vom Fahrrad, das geht schon gut und  halbwegs "kontrollierbar"


----------



## s3pp3l (28. Mai 2021)

Kampfkoloss schrieb:


> Aktuell ist der Trail wegen Regen bzw. Schäden durch befahren bei Regen gesperrt.


Ich wollte grad los - auch weil mich der Thread nochmal drauf gebracht hat. War dann noch in letzter Sekunde auf der offiziellen Seite ...


----------



## euro910 (19. August 2021)

Hi
kurze Rückmeldung
waren letzte Woche vor Ort mit Junior und Kumpel





war gut das ich die Kleine nicht mit dabei hatte
runter wäre ehrlich gesagt kein Problem gewesen, aber danach wieder hoch schon 🤪 

Waren die Woche davor am Stromberg, das war Flowtrail Premiere für uns  

Also wenn mit Singletrailer, dann nur hinterm eBike
ansonsten echt toller TRail, hat richtig Laune gemacht
sind nur 2 mal runter (blau dann rot) , danach waren die Kids feddisch. Musste dann auch alleine hoch das Auto holen fahren 

Die Stunde Anfahrt haben sich jedenfalls gelohnt, wir kommen wieder


----------

